#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] [keroro同人][星之沙漏]---K隆星-2──迎接（下）(5/13更新)

## VARARA

作者留言:
CASE接太多了
現在每個星期日晚上10點固定在花蓮ALL STAR餐廳有樂團表演
加上課業以及自己還要教學生,還有別人委託的曲子......
總結下來就是沒時間寫小說OTL
各位看到的3-1是慢慢拼湊出來的
(花了三個月的時間偶爾寫一點)
文筆我想一定有退步
還請大家多多指教
PS.想看VARA在ALL STAR表演的人
可以在網路上看到
網址
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtEt...eature=related
我們的團叫做MR.NU(可以在裡面搜尋)
我是裡面的鍵盤手
也歡迎各位看看喔~

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
《快速連結》
★第一篇   生命之鑰★

⊕作品介紹&序章──牢⊕
第一話──再世為蛙⊕⊕第二話──核心⊕第三話──受託負者
⊕第四話──家⊕⊕第五話──查緝⊕第六話──切割⊕第七話──著魔⊕

⊙第二篇  千里之外⊙

⊕第一節──記錄者⊕第二節──偷偷監視著……⊕第三節──思望鄉
⊕第四節──「你好──」⊕第五節──出發！⊕第六節──悠閒時光 ⊕
⊕第七節──KERORO！「藍星最大危機」是也！⊕第八節──來自深處⊕第九節──尋找，尋見。⊕
⊕第十節──來者⊕第十一節──密林⊕第十二節──旅人計畫（上）
⊕第十三節──旅人計畫（下）⊕第十四節──日和，「丁丁病毒」。⊕第十五節──獵殺目標⊕
第十六節──靈體⊕第十七節──咬⊕第十八節──驅魔
⊕第十九節──腦部毀滅！是也？⊕第廿節──海洋之心⊕第廿一節──三分之一，觸碰的心靈。⊕第廿二節──星海之間⊕

⊙第三篇  K隆星⊙

第一節──迎接（上）⊙第二節──迎接（下）⊙



---===---===---===---===---===---===---===---===
感謝GERURU司令贈文---「洪水」
---===---===---===---===---===---===---===---===



◢感謝小火龍的連結教學！◣
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

作品介紹：
-----------------------------------
漫步海岸，抓起一把沙，撒向天際。
沙，在風中消逝，沈於湛藍大海。

事物曾經存在，時間掩蓋了存在的蹤跡。

沙漏，一段時間的故事。

萬年兩星間的糾纏，似因似果，似果似因。
什麼是恆久不變的？

乃是時之沙漏，見證一切，看著一切，記錄一切。

萬年前，恐龍滅絕，因著「施行者」的判決；

人類漸漸踏出第一步。

因著人類的罪衍，藍星（地球）遭到滅絕。

水牢中，他們看著，記錄這星球的一切。

唯一逃脫水牢的他，航向未知的星際展開落根旅程；

萬年後的今日，兩星因靈界的野心而再度纏綿。

能做出決定的，是他們；與星際有密切關係的他們。

若您願意，讓我們一同來見證平行時空發生的事實；

一段時間的故事。



-----------------------------------
{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

點我聽配樂




序章──牢
=============================================================




她踏著沈重的腳步走在只能容納一個人的大小、不亮不暗的長廊中，眼神憂傷茫然，卻又似乎知道進入禁錮之牢中是必然的結果。由白而黑漸層長廊的盡頭，是一扇鐵閘門。這段路將是她最後自由的時光，她將完全與外界隔絕，待在獨自一人的黑暗中。

「FURURU，你願不願意協助我們重新啟動『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統？」

「……」

她沒回應，停下腳步，靜靜地看著自己在黑牆前的倒影。無神的翠綠琉璃雙瞳，火紅的肌膚，以及白色的蝌蚪小尾巴。身為Ｋ隆人的她，為何命運是如此？為甚麼她就不能像其他小朋友一樣快樂地成長？為甚麼自己會被「雷卡洛恩斯」選上，作為宿主？太多太多的疑問盤旋在她的腦中，回應她的，只有遠處的滴水聲。

「再問一次，你要不要……」

廣播器傳來一些吵雜的聲音，似乎是有人在搶廣播器的麥克風。

「……給我！」

又是一陣麥克風被強力拉扯的聲音，幼蛙抬起頭，落寞地看著疑似是麥克風聲音出口的地方。

「FU……FURURU！」

小女孩一驚，這是爸爸的聲音！

「爸！你們還好吧，聽說執法者把你們帶走……」

「沒事沒事！我是說，孩子，你趕快跟他們合作吧，這樣子我們就可以回到以前的狗窩那邊繼續生活了！」

「孫子，你還好吧？他們那樣對你，你有沒有受傷？」

－－是外婆的聲音！

麥克風隱隱約約傳來啜泣聲，聽起來是媽媽的。

面對這一切，FURURU再度停下腳步，思考著。兩行眼淚滲出她水汪汪的雙眼，她只想過正常的生活，不想要什麼可以看見「精神能量」或是「把物體停止」的力量！即使他們家境很糟糕，面對現在的狀況，她寧願回去撿破爛過日子。但是……

「FURURU！」

家人的聲音弄得她心好亂，她的心痛得像被千刀萬剮一樣。她搖著頭，差點就發狂地往牆上撞。經過一段時間的痛哭後……

她下了最終的決定。



廣播室內躺著一名被打昏的Ｋ隆人，他的頭頂上腫了好大一個包。在麥克風及監視銀幕前的是FURURU三位家人－－父親、母親、外婆。他們驚訝地看著自己的孩子竟然頭也不回地走向牢房！難道親情沒有比那個系統重要嗎？只要她答應，一切都會過去，她們甚至可以拿到一大筆獎金讓FURURU去她嚮往已久的學校。

「為甚麼！只要妳配合他們，我們就可以……」

「爸、媽……」

小女孩停下腳步，回頭面對監視器，慘然一笑。淚水仍然掛在她稚嫩的臉上，叫人看了心疼。

「你們……不會知道……那些因為『雷卡洛恩斯克系統』而被囚禁在第三次元的靈魂們的感受……。」

小蛙隨地躺下，望著天花板。

「透過『核心』與我結合在一起，我可以看到那些痛苦的『靈魂』……你們以前告訴我，不要自私，每件事都要先為別人著想。因為這個原因，我不能配合軍方再度啟動這個違反宇宙秩序的系統……他們真的太痛、太痛苦了……。」

她站起，走至鐵閘門前，向內望去。閘門後面就是超空間牢房了，裡面充斥著一片灰霧，分不清楚上下左右。仔細一看，霧中有形體不明的東西正飄動著，裡頭充斥著尖叫、慘叫聲、以及點點血跡。歷代以來，從來沒有人在這牢房中存活過。FURURU看得見被禁錮在這牢房中不得安寧的「靈魂」－－也就是「精神能量」。他們各個表情扭曲，似乎還在承受活著時的痛苦。

『難得軍方會給犯人自己選擇的機會。FURURU，序號一零二零號罪犯，本系統現在根據審判官輸入的文件再度質問妳。軍方法庭給妳兩條路選擇，一是配合並驅動雷卡洛恩斯克系統，二是不配合並進入妳眼前的這間牢房，囚禁直到妳願意配合為止。妳的選擇是哪個？』

面對虛擬看守者的聲音，FURURU牙一咬，道：

「……第二項。」

「FU……FURURU！」

廣播器另一端，母親絕望地嘶喊著。

『妳還有一次選擇機會，妳要一還是二？』

「第二項。」

「FURURU！不要！」

『請閉上眼。』

隨著這句話，鐵閘門緩緩打開，露出裡面地獄般的空間。

「不──！」

父親慘叫著，不捨與悲痛完全表露無遺。

「對不起……我真的很愛你們……」

幼蛙的身影消失在鐵閘門後，留下在監視室內仰天長嘯的父親，以及悲痛的家人。

這事件的發生，都要從一年多前說起。

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

嗯……這是構思兩年的作品，希望各位前輩給予指教，感謝！
我的文章通常都會有配樂^^!

VARARA [/url]

----------


## a70701111

呃……
我說VARA阿……
突然貼上這篇，其實讓我嚇到了。
每篇的東西，都需要規畫一下在貼上，但是你這也規畫太久了吧= =
算了……先不跟你計較……
因為我已經看過了，所以就直接說拉。
以這篇來說，雖然是開頭，卻以ㄧ些特殊的方式使主角出現(不知道是不是就是了。)，周邊的景物形容跟人物外型的描寫，都已經漸漸足夠。
對於後續，相信也會有更好的寫法。
既然開了頭，就將他寫完吧。

----------


## Triumph

話說小迪大也寫過keroro的同人,現在看看有沒有新衝擊吧。

配樂－－感覺頗豪華的,也注意到,你已經寫好頭兩章了?

只看序章的話,主角大概是另人其人呢。不是以主角為起點的文章也不是沒看過。

雖然形象和漫畫中有所出入,不過在是特色之一吧。

描述很足夠了,加快一點會更不錯。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

噗呼呼，之前就有聽到你提起～
　　現在終於看到文章啦～（灑花瓣）

　　感覺很棒呢ｏｗｏ
　　小小孩就能作出這種決定真是了不起

----------


## VARARA

> 呃……
> 我說VARA阿……
> 突然貼上這篇，其實讓我嚇到了。
> 每篇的東西，都需要規畫一下在貼上，但是你這也規畫太久了吧= =
> 算了……先不跟你計較……
> 因為我已經看過了，所以就直接說拉。
> 以這篇來說，雖然是開頭，卻以ㄧ些特殊的方式使主角出現(不知道是不是就是了。)，周邊的景物形容跟人物外型的描寫，都已經漸漸足夠。
> 對於後續，相信也會有更好的寫法。
> 既然開了頭，就將他寫完吧。


嗯呃＠＠～
我是想把小說好好地寫好...鏡面世界所發生的事情有可能是真的＠＠～
這篇從高二寫到現在...因為規劃有點複雜，我怕以我的程度來說會把它寫壞了＠＠....所以就規劃很久ＸＤ～～～
(其實在說頻貼上的,只是一小部份而已....後面還有龐大的劇情可以寫(汗))
這應該就叫...
[分鏡打太多自己寫不完]嗎?(摩亞狀XD)
不過我會加quote="Triumph"]iumph"]話說小迪大也寫過keroro的同人,現在看看有沒有新衝擊吧。

配樂－－感覺頗豪華的,也注意到,你已經寫好頭兩章了?

只看序章的話,主角大概是另人其人呢。不是以主角為起點的文章也不是沒看過。

雖然形象和漫畫中有所出入,不過在是特色之一吧。

描述很足夠了,加快一點會更不錯。[/quote]
嗯...在下寫好很多章放著慢慢發（汗炸）
此篇的主角是Ｋ隆人……也就是keroro軍曹還有我的種族XD~~
這是原創同人,所以會出現一些比較奇妙的東西XD~~
希望能夠引起大家的興趣>W<~~~

PS.[加快一點]是指發文的速度增加quote="呆虎鯨"]虎鯨"]　　噗呼呼，之前就有聽到你提起～
　　現在終於看到文章啦～（灑花瓣）

　　感覺很棒呢ｏｗｏ
　　小小孩就能作出這種決定真是了不起[/quote]
久等了XD~~~
(今天晚上應該會貼上第一章XD)
是很了不起，可是以精神年齡來說，她已經不是小孩哩＠＠...
當然中間會有很多事件ＸＤ～～

感謝大家的回文>W<~~~(貼在說頻好像空氣帖一樣....囧b)

歡迎大家提供建議，感謝感激感恩聖誕快樂！（咦咦0口0？！）

VARARA

----------


## 好喝的茶

咦咦？真的寫出來了耶(大心)。

看來主角有什麼強烈的信念支持她嘛，
不然，以一個小孩子來說，在面對如此重要的抉擇下，
大概會被嚇得魂飛魄散(茶)。

到底是什麼信念支持主角哩？
期待哩(笑)。

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇


我是配樂

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。



第一話──再世為蛙
=============================================================




數枚砲彈猛然炸開！

砲彈煙塵與刀光劍影於夜空中交織著死亡樂章。
白沙星──也就是Ｋ隆星夜間的光源星球──正靜靜地聆聽這一切，宛如記錄者般看著事件的發生。

「第七百八十三個！」

隨著大喝，又是一枚飛彈葬送在他的刀下。
這名Ｋ隆人有著淡藍的身軀，頭戴軍官級的銀色尖角軍盔，口著黑色制式暗殺兵面罩。他的身影與夜空合而為一，宛如幽影般穿梭於夜空間，擊落一枚枚要命的飛彈。

敵軍乍看不妙，立刻調派數倍以上的火力加強攻擊。
砲口齊發，身在空中的他放眼望去，四面八方盡是能量光束與實體飛彈，看似絢麗而致命的美正襲捲而來。

藍色身影猛然一躍，上了高空，白沙星正在他身後散發幽光。
他淡藍的雙瞳霎時間轉為緋紅，掌中劍瞬間分為五把，猶如防護罩般在他身邊快速不規則地舞動著。
雙手直直向前一伸，捉住兩把飛劍，呈備戰姿勢，三把環繞飛舞的刀刃閃著寒光，為主人抵禦所有的飛彈攻擊。

──是「五幻刀」！沒想到他連這招都會……

敵軍指揮官暗叫不妙，沒想到這個Ｋ隆軍暗殺兵團團長竟然如此棘手，與先前獲得的情報完全不一樣。
這個ZARURU不是整天翹腳批公文的人嗎？身手怎麼會這麼靈活？指揮官想著，閉上眼，快速地冷靜下來。
一個新的作戰方式在他腦中成型，他藏在黑袍內的嘴角微微上揚，快速下達指令：

「調整飛彈配方！」


為了捍衛自身的資源星球，Ｋ隆星軍正與亞文迪克達拉軍交戰。
「LTP-SF-01礦石資源星球」蘊藏了許多金屬資源，也引起許多星球的覬覦。
雖然許多人都想佔領這地方，但見到星上插著Ｋ隆星旗，便默默離開。
「尊重」是宇宙平衡的基本法則，在萬有的管理者之下井然有序。
許多宇宙居民們有了這個自覺，便不會發動殘害生命的戰爭。
基於「大宇宙觀點」，沒有任何種族會貿然傷害對方。但是這個黑斗篷的民族卻不吃這一套，硬是發動猛烈攻擊。

K隆人們貌似地球上的青蛙，卻又不太相同；他們雖然是兩棲類，但卻是可以獨立離開水中生活的民族。強大的軍事實力、成功的教育制度使他們在宇宙中有立足之地。
至於亞文迪克達拉人，他們的一切消息都藏在黑斗篷下，目前只知道他們是軍事實力強大到足以匹敵Ｋ隆星的星球居民，其他的消息完全不明。

戰場上，一位淡藍色的Ｋ隆人暗殺兵拖著殘疾的身軀，腳步蹣跚地尋找遮蔽。
頭頂上的銀色尖角軍盔已經傷痕累累，半罩式的黑色暗殺兵面罩要壞不壞，他乾脆將它拿下，收了起來。沒多久，他靠在草叢中的大樹上，喘氣，望天。火光將夜空染成暗紅，遠處竄起的濃煙正舞動著，猶如顏料在水中般將暗紅的天蒙上灰霧。
流彈正放肆地四處穿越，遊戲般地為戰場點綴火花、爆炸與死亡。

──嘖！

飛彈爆炸後的鐵片割傷他的身軀，他趕緊蹲下身，以樹叢當作掩護。
這已經是最糟糕的狀況了，沒有後援、與補給線失去聯繫，看來敵軍的攻擊完全是衝著他來的。更該死的是方才炸彈的碎片中，竟然帶有致命的毒素！若不是他有忍術的底子，恐怕早已毒發身亡。面對種種的困境，他低下頭，沉默。

──可惡……搞什麼中毒的花招啊……

身為暗殺兵團的總團長，竟然落到這步田地，真的是不應該。
但是這也不能怪他，沒想到敵軍的毒氣飛彈攻擊竟然能夠穿過旋舞的三把劍以及他本身所放出來的真氣。他的識別符號是一個漢字──「空」，但如今，這個符號上卻被飛彈碎片劃了一刀；他看著傷痕累累的淡藍色雙手，與徒弟完全相同的雙手、雙眼、以及身軀。堅定的信念油然而生，他不遲疑，立即運行體內真氣，將致命的毒素自血液中抽離，由傷處排出。

──我必須……幫助我最愛的…星球！我不能對不起ZERORO！ 

原本是地球人的他，竟然陰錯陽差地成了Ｋ隆人。
這是禍是福？無人知曉。
Ｋ隆軍看上他卓越的戰鬥技術，因此把他從地球接到Ｋ隆星去，並利用ZERORO的複製體，將他加以改造成Ｋ隆人。
Ｋ隆星質樸的人際關係、放鬆優美的環境深深地吸引著他，簡直就像他心中的桃花源。因此，他沒計較太多，就順水推舟地住了下來。
這段期間內，除了訓練許多人以外，並沒有其它的方法可以讓他報答目前的「母星」了。
但，這場戰鬥是個契機，可以讓他立下不錯的功勞。

──只准贏，不准輸！

隨著氣息的運作，一攤褐色的毒血從他口中噴出，他咳了咳，站起身。

「……沙沙……閃影……沙沙……你……沙沙……沒事……吧……沙沙……」

軍帽的通訊功能似乎修復好了，他喜出望外，立刻按著軍帽說道：

「這裡是ZARURU。報告，在下安然無恙，可否懇求基地增加兵援？」

軍帽中的沙沙聲不斷，他緊張地聽著回應。

「沙沙……基地失……失守……快……逃回……沙沙……找方法……」

通訊斷了。
他茫然地看著前方，按著軍帽的左手無力地垂下。

「失守」這個詞不存在於他的字典中。
從以前到現在的爭奪，沒有一場是他無法克服的，照理來說，這次也應該會守下才對。
而且，這個很可能是敵軍的技倆。

正當他沈浸在思緒中時，他感到某種東西正在他體內蠢蠢欲動，猶如蟲般蠕動著……

──怎麼回事？

十幾把盤狀短刃猛然自他體內刺出，血花四濺！他看著卡在體內的刀刃，又是咳出一攤血水。
他根本沒察覺到附近有敵人的氣息，這個東西到底是怎麼長出來的？正當他這樣想時，一位身上滿是血跡的灰咖啡色Ｋ隆人迎面而來，他雙眼無神，搖搖晃晃，有如喪屍般走著。

「副官！」

「晚上好，ZARURU團長。」

「你……」

仔細一看，他的雙腳已經斷了，扭曲成怪異的形狀，未斷的右手上拿著一個類似按鈕的東西。看來他是死後被敵人操縱著，就好像是傀儡娃娃般。
見到此景，ZARURU一陣鼻酸。

「回答我，為何要玩弄死者的遺體？這對死者是大不敬！」

「被發現啦？反正你也要死了，就告訴你吧。我們專門研究屍體的秘密，加以利用。也因為如此，我們攻打這邊可是不傷一兵一卒喔。那麼，現在就來讓我們看看你身體裡面的秘密吧。」

──唔！

副官按下按鈕，ZARURU隱約地感到腹中的刀刃正慢慢旋動，看來是打算將他切成兩半。
撕裂心肺的痛楚湧上腦中，咯一聲響，刀刃卡在骨頭前方，硬是一轉，發出刺耳的聲響。
它慢慢地切入骨中，ZARURU又是噴出一口血，跪倒在地。

「我們很想看看你是怎麼使用那把古劍的，只能麻煩你先去死，到時候再用電腦儀器模擬了。」

「『七曜』與我是共……共存的，沒有我……誰也啟動不了它！Zaru────！」

一聲大喝，「七曜」在一陣藍光中緩緩成型，其上跳躍著雷電。
他眼睛一瞪，站直身子，左手指向副官，「七曜」瞬間分成四把，直向副官襲去！

──讓我用七曜的『四幻雷』為你送行吧，朋友……

四把「七曜」上的雷電聚集成一道光束，猛然一閃，由天降下一道雷電激流，副官的身影立刻淹沒在電子奔流中，隨即剩下一攤灰燼。

「收！」

隨著命令，四把「七曜」集中重疊，還原為一把古劍。
長劍劍身散發著微微寒光，劍身似乎是用銀色的水晶狀物體打造而成的。這把劍沒有劍環，只有黑檀木製的劍柄，其上沒有任何雕刻，平整得可以反光。

「對不起，朋友……」

他說著，再度跪下。
失血過多讓他眼前迷濛不清，這個身體似乎是不行了。
此時，他突然想起一個人，也就是自己複製體的本體。

──ZERORO……你到藍星了嗎……在那邊過的好不好……？

ZERORO是他第一個徒弟，也是讓他不想恢復地球人身驅的主要原因。
兩者的情感早就超越師徒，而晉級到朋友的境界。但，現在已經結束了；他不確定自己能不能像以前一樣活過來，也不確定能不能走向該歸去的地方。

他的身體不再痛苦，視覺聽覺都消失；取代而之的，是一片寧靜的黑。



KERORO小隊受令，執行侵略藍星的任務。
窗外，是浩瀚無窮的宇宙，快速的前進速度使眾星如光帶般消失在總隊身後。
目前他們正在路途上，隊長正在大談他的侵略計畫以及後續政策……
ZERORO正站在一旁，手持玻璃杯，正聚精會神地聽著。

「隊長大人，我感覺……」

「等等，先讓我說完，接下來就是先觀察美國……」

當隊長繼續長篇大論時，一道細微的感覺突然自ZERORO腦中閃過，手一鬆。

『匡啷！』

清脆的聲響，ZERORO手中的玻璃杯碎裂於地。
裡面的無糖茶形成小型水窪，幾片玻璃在光線的照射下閃閃發光，而ZERORO本人則是失神地望著前方，眼神迷濛沒有焦點，內心似乎受到某種衝擊。

「欸～ZERORO！不要隨便打破杯子啦！好拉好拉，我聽你說就是了！」

綠色的Ｋ隆人說道。
圓滑的臉、有點呆滯卻又帶點機靈的黑色雙瞳、青草綠的身軀，牛奶白的肚皮、以及Ｋ隆軍隊長專屬的黃色星狀標誌，他正是KERORO軍曹。

面對隊長的指責，ZERORO出乎意料地沒有回應；他也不管腳邊碎裂的玻璃杯，只是無神地向窗戶走去。天藍的眼瞳看著窗外浩瀚無垠的宇宙，他的手輕輕地放上強化玻璃，眼神一片黯淡。

──師父，是您在叫我嗎……為何語氣這麼悲傷呢……？



幾個月後，KERORO小隊的侵略行動算是上了正軌。而在這之前，軍方已經秘密地進行這項大工程──讓死人活過來的工程。
在這大湖般的實驗室內，巨大的不規則機械正閃著寒光，九位身著白色隔離袍的Ｋ隆人正忙東忙西。實驗槽內躺著一名Ｋ隆人：金屬海藍色的身軀、緊閉的雙眼、小小的幼蛙身體，他的識別符號「空」已經取下，與銀白色的高階軍盔放在一起。

「時間差不多了嗎？」

「是的，可以執行最後一個『甦醒』的程序。」

「那就快吧，結束之後我要好好睡一覺，我已經連續熬夜五天了，累的要命……」

白袍指揮官打了個呵欠，動動身軀，骨頭發出「咯唧」的聲響。助手在一處儀器中輸入大量的程式碼，實驗槽的透明介質緩緩褪去，漂浮在其中的幼蛙軀體緩緩地降在實驗槽底端。

幼蛙緩緩睜開眼睛，湛藍的琉璃雙瞳轉了轉，迷濛的雙眼瞬間變得銳利，滿是恐懼。

「Za……Zaru!」

頻死的感覺，無法呼吸、無法動彈，那種完全沒辦法活下去的感覺閃入ZARURU腦中。
他滿頭冷汗、快速的心跳聲連別人也聽得到，這種感覺在他轉化為Ｋ隆人時也有過，但是這次的感覺卻更鮮明恐怖，他看到自己四周都是火，一顆藍星人的頭骨掛在正前方，四周充滿幽影，正纏著他，彷彿隨時都可以把他抓走，將他丟在前方的劍山上一樣。雖然這陣感覺只有一秒鐘，但他心底顫抖的要命，這是什麼景象？為何戰死的他會掉到這種地方？

不對，這其中一定有問題。
還有，在這些景象之前，他到了一處滿是白沙的地方，但他只是隱約記得有去過此地，關於那地方的記憶卻模糊不清。他試著回想當時的場景，只記得起這句話：

「到藍星去，帶動並修正歷史的錯誤。」

這是什麼意思？他驚魂未定地瞪著前方，埋在顫抖不已的思緒中，使勁地將呼吸調順，在一陣掙扎後，他總算平靜下來了。
ZARURU深呼吸，長長地吐氣，精神恢復鎮定後，他拿起一旁的毛巾，將身體擦乾。一旁的操作員見長官好多了，總算放下心來。

「歡迎回來，ZARURU中佐。」

指揮官成九十度敬禮，其他操作員也立刻跟進。

「Zaru……謝……謝謝你們。我以為我已經沒辦法繼續待在這美麗的星球上了……」

「這是屬下的職責，用不著道謝。」

ZARURU總算露出一絲笑容，他動了動身體，感到似乎有些異常。
往下一看，他皺起眉頭，這身軀並不是之前ZERORO的複製體！

──不對。這個身體不是之前的身體，難道他們又用新的複製體來當作「容器」了……？

「中佐，請問您的身體有沒有任何不適？」

指揮官講這句話時，全員仍是成九十度敬禮狀態。

「……不用敬禮啦！你也知道我不是管那些禮節的人。」

稚嫩的聲音從他口中流出。
聽長官這麼一說，操作員們立即恢復站姿，其中還有一位似乎是起身過快，有點閃到腰。

「資源星球……被侵佔了吧。我失職了。」

「侵佔？沒有啊，我們很成功的守下來了。」

「Zaru？可是，當時我收到失守的通報……」

「沒有失守啊，中佐您可能是被騙嚕。」

「Za……Ru……」

面對自己被敵軍騙的糗事，ZARURU羞紅了臉，心虛得很，立刻轉移話題。

「這次的身體是誰的複製體？感覺起來和以前不一樣。」

「這次是用長官您原本的藍星人身體加以基因改造後的，也就是說，這是您原本的身體。」

「這樣嗎……」

──這是我的身體啊？

ZARURU笑了笑，看來他連恢復成藍星人身份的機會都沒了。
不過，既然是自己的身軀，使用起來就不會對不起別人，而且他也沒辦法三心二意了。

「那個，中佐！」

一位操作員表情扭曲地看著他，嘴角還流著一條口水，呼吸急促，ZARURU心一驚，這不就是痴男的標準表情嗎？

「您……您！」

「朋友，冷……冷靜點……」

這位操作員根本沒把長官的話放在耳裡，蹦的一跳，飛撲向ZARURU！

「您好可愛喔！」

「Zaru────────！」

指揮官看著被痴男撲倒在地上打滾的長官，笑了笑，嘆了一口氣，心底暗暗地想：

──嗯，中佐的確很可愛。

不知不覺，指揮官的臉也紅了。

被撲倒在地上的ZARURU不做反抗，默默地思索著。

「長生不老」一直是人的夢想。
只要「長生不老」，就能夠運用許多時間來做事情、享受生活。
但他目前可高興不起來，一方面是之前使用別人的複製體，二方面是那個景象。他開始思考，這樣子一直留在世界上是不是違規了？會不會有什麼報應？那些複製體真的沒有「靈魂」，也就是研究中心所說的「精神能量」，只是一具肉體而已嗎？無從得知。
現在，他知道的只是要好好愛護身體，別再給死亡機會。



在那之後，過了一年。

K隆星統一曆，二四四零年，初冬。

夜間，機密實驗室仍是燈火通明。
「資料備份」是件辛苦的事，為了不讓過程有任何疏失，上級總是派通信班的精英來處理這件事情，但是，精英的人數也只有這幾位，長時間的資料儲存，已經令他們叫苦連天。
為了不讓這件重要的事情有任何瑕疵，上級今天決定派一位新的助手過來。

──要備份的是LANONO大尉啊？

一位上等兵看著手上的任務指令，興奮地顫抖著。
『備份』這個工作擁有相當高的薪水，而且是極機密任務。但是，我的專長是古文字翻譯，備份資料跟古文字翻譯有什麼關係啊？而且，古文翻譯可以直接用翻譯器啊，真是奇怪……

上等兵走到櫃檯前，遞出身分文件以及上及指令。

「我是來做『資料備份』的操作員，麻煩你確認一下。」

「……」

只見櫃台人員懶懶的拿起上等兵遞上的文件，懶懶地說：

「我們這邊沒有這種東西。」

「什麼？」

怪了，任務指令書明明就是這樣寫的啊，怎麼？

「那個，可以麻煩你直屬的上司過來嗎？這是上將要我做的任務，我想應該不會有錯才對。」

「……」

櫃台人員沒有反應，眼神呆滯地看著前方。

「先生？」

上等兵舉起手在他面前晃了晃，發現櫃台人員竟然睡著了，而且還是睜著眼睛睡覺！

「先生！」

他搖了搖櫃台人員，後者立刻驚醒。

「對不起，睜眼睡覺是我的專長，哈哈。」

櫃台人員摸著頭，笑著道。
上等兵不禁懷疑，這個地方真的是執行這麼重要任務的地點嗎？

「你剛剛說什麼……資料備份？請把信物給我看。只要看了信物，我就可以告訴你任務的正確地點。」

「信物？這個嗎？」

雖然他滿心懷疑，但他還是舉起手，讓櫃台人員觀察他的腋下。
在接受任務指令後，上等兵接受一個小紋身，作為識別的信物。
這是上將出的主意，原來真的派的上用場啊。

『識別完成。』

機械般的音效突然從眼前的黑色Ｋ隆人傳出，上等兵不得不大吃一驚。
這機器人做的比真人更真，完全看不出來他只是機器。隨著機械話語的終結，櫃台下方開啟一條運輸帶，櫃台人員點頭要上等兵踏上去。
二話不說，他懷著興奮的心情踏上運輸帶，左顧右盼，走廊登光明亮，隨著閘門不斷的開啟，前方只有一條正常的通道。正當他以為直走就可以到任務實施地點時，運輸帶突然在他腳底下轉彎，眼看就要撞到牆壁！

「Ta…Tayo？」

他反射地想往一旁跳開，但運輸帶卻緊緊固定住他的腳板，使他無法行動。
他只好使勁將頭部擋住，以免受到傷害。
眼看牆壁越逼越近，運輸帶突然莫名其妙地加快，他想到一部影集中的畫面：某個人被卡在電梯的夾縫間當場斷頭慘死！
想到這兒，TAYOYO嚇個半死，更是扭動身體要逃離死神的魔掌！

──我，我還不想死啊！

迫近的牆散發出一種莫名的致命感，TAYOYO甚至可以說那堵牆正對著他邪笑！

「Tayo────！」

尖叫聲隱沒在走廊中。
-----------------------------------------------
放上第一話，希望大家會喜歡^^
目前正在寫第二篇第一話中XD....
-----------------------------------------------



> 咦咦？真的寫出來了耶(大心)。
> 
> 看來主角有什麼強烈的信念支持她嘛，
> 不然，以一個小孩子來說，在面對如此重要的抉擇下，
> 大概會被嚇得魂飛魄散(茶)。
> 
> 到底是什麼信念支持主角哩？
> 期待哩(笑)。


感謝期待XD~~~
第一篇就是在說這個!

VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

呼呼呼～晚點睡果然是對的＝ｗ＝
　　（其實是忙到現在才有時間ｏｔｚ）

［口著黑色制式暗殺兵面罩。］好怪？

　　錯誤以上（被埋）

　　ｋ隆星的醫術科技都很高超呢（笑）
　　zaruru好強(大驚)

----------


## Triumph

唔,劇情在腦部要轉化一下......

關係圖正在架構......

今集主要是情報入手和防衛戰~

果然科幻就是要耍帥!

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇



我是配樂



第二話──核心
=============================================================




隨著尖叫，TAYOYO的身軀瞬間穿牆而過！

「？」

他向後一看，發現自己身處那堵牆壁之後。他滿頭大汗，心中正計算著任務完成之後要怎麼樣修理那台愛打瞌睡的機械人，話都不說清楚差點讓他心臟痲痺！

一陣抱怨後，TAYOYO開始打量周遭的環境；這條走廊的光線是昏暗的紅色，滿是陰森的氣息。運輸帶在一面看似普通的牆前停下，上等兵戰戰兢兢的將手貼到牆上。

『身份確認。』

從牆內發出這個機械式的聲音後，眼前的牆立刻開了一個大洞，洞內明亮的燈光與洞外昏暗的走廊呈現明顯對比。

──是「Dafenk」系統的奈米牆和奈米門啊。看來這邊真的是軍事重地！

由於奈米粒子可以隨時重組，所以這種特製的門有防護與攻擊功能，通常是用來防守重要資料才使用的。助手向內部走去，約一個足球場大的房間內有部巨大的不規則狀機器，其大小就佔了房間的二分之一。八位操作員正在各自的主機前精準地操作著，深怕有個閃失就惹來殺身之禍。踏進門後，耐米粒子自動將洞口補上，恢復成先前的牆壁模樣，完全看不出來這是一個入口。

「新來……的？是TAYO……YO上等……嗎？」

他面對的，是一位白色的K隆人，似乎是太勞累所以說話斷斷續續，看起來搖搖欲墜，一副要死不活的樣子。

──這就是我要接替的人嗎？他的氣色怎麼差成這樣？

種種疑問浮上TAYOYO心頭，這份工作似乎不輕鬆。

「你……是不是……來接替俺的……？」

一位有著白色體色的Ｋ隆人背影疲倦地說。他轉過身，眼旁的黑眼圈清楚地表示他已經好幾天沒睡，精神正處於即將崩潰的狀態。而這位操作員的身邊更是堆了滿滿的『活力Ｈ型』注射液空瓶，還有一堆『TYPE─G』軍用乾糧，而他身上傳來幾天沒有洗澡的異味。

「是……是的。」

這位操作員搖搖晃晃地從座位上站起，顛顛頗頗地走到他的面前道：

「那麼，就交……給你了。」

語畢立刻往前一撲，倒在地板上呼呼大睡。

「Tayo……。」

新助手看到這個操作員的樣子，不禁冒出冷汗。這種工作應該只是監控資料備份時不要出現錯誤而已，怎麼會把他搞成這個樣子？TAYOYO搔搔頭，走向銀幕，輸入古代程式碼，仔細地閱讀這個機械的使用方式以及用途。隨著閱讀，他的表情越來越吃驚。

──這……這個裝置！我們K隆軍竟然有這種操控生命的裝置！

說明書的內容是古代K隆文，密密麻麻地記載著這台機械，也就是「雷卡洛恩斯克」是如何讓死人復活的步驟以及條件。上等兵看著這些解釋，除了吃驚還是吃驚。他不斷地瀏覽說明書的內容，發現裡面的理論並沒有錯誤，這台龐然大物真的有辦法讓人復活！TAYOYO不想相信，可是腦中浮起的記憶片段卻要他承認這個事實：仔細想想，ｋ隆星常常出現所謂的「天才」。例如九歲就能精通各種進階槍砲的使用法、十四歲就當作戰參謀。還有一位更誇張的，他五歲時就能夠發明一些奇奇怪怪的機械！難道這些人都是……

一旁的長官見這個新來的眼瞳突出、下巴張得似乎快脫臼了，心中一笑。菜鳥就是菜鳥，每個人進來操作機械並發現這個秘密時的狀況似乎都大同小異。

「沒時間讓你吃驚了，新來的。快點開始操作！」

灰白色的Ｋ隆人催促著，語氣並不是很好。TAYOYO軍帽中的感應器掃描顯示，這位Ｋ隆人是一位少佐，看來就是這邊的負責人。

TAYOYO先是看了這位長官一眼，斂起驚訝的表情，深呼吸，道：

「長官，我感覺這樣做是錯的。」

那位長官的眼睛瞪大。他負責這邊這麼久，還是第一次看到這種敢跟他頂撞的人。

「好，理由說來聽聽。」

長官說著，轉頭回去繼續操作機台。

「第一，	這會破壞生態平衡。第二，軍方將人的身體拿來這樣用──像道具一般使用，我認為很沒有道德。」

長官停下操作，回過頭來瞪了他一眼。TAYOYO流下些許冷汗，這位長官的瞪眼功大概已經到達爐火純青的境界。

「第一，上級只將這個難得的機會留給有才能以及願意的人，所以並不會破壞生態平衡。第二，這些人都是出於自願，並不是我們把他們的身體拿來當玩具。想要「重生」的費用並不低，少說也要一生中百分之七十的薪水。還有問題嗎？」

他一面敲著按鍵，一面解釋，似乎對這兩項問題已經相當熟悉了。

「可是，總感覺這樣做好像是不對的……。」

「你怕死嗎？」

面對長官突如其然的問題，TAYOYO遲疑了。

「什麼？」

「我說，你怕死嗎？」

「──為了故鄉的興盛，軍人是不該怕死的。」

TAYOYO不正面回答，而是把以前上過的心理課程拿來回答。

「『做為軍人必須以國事為優先』這是你引述的『軍人心理學解析』中第三章的標題。」

「嗯。這和怕死有很大的關聯嗎？」

「一個有才能的軍人，死了是不是很可惜呢？打個比方，一個漂亮的玻璃杯，你會不會想打碎它呢？」

這個長官到底要表達什麼？TAYOYO頓了一下，回答道：

「不會。」

「『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統解決了這兩個問題：一、人怕死本性的問題。二、有才能的人在死後沒辦法報效國家的問題。其實這是環環相扣的，我說明一下：人總是會怕死，但是只要充實自己、使自己有才能，就能當軍人。而當軍人就可以報效國家，實力很強的軍人就可以藉由『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統永遠活在世界上，實現自己想要做的目標。這樣不是兩全其美嗎？」

TAYOYO心中又是一震。原來小時後母親常常告訴他的「當了軍人就有機會長生不老」是這個意思。他總感覺這樣好像是不對的，可是哪邊不對卻又說不上來。但是，看在這麼多薪水的份上……還是做下去好了，而且，不做的話可能會有其他危險……

「瞭解了沒？快點，你那邊還要處理呢。」

語畢，長官轉回自己的螢幕前，開始專心操作。

「……是。」

TAYOYO看了鍵盤配置，這全部都是古Ｋ隆文的象形符號。而『雷卡洛恩斯克』的意義是『末後的開始』，符合這龐然大物的用途。TAYOYO向上一望，這個機器的形狀很像巨大的水晶簇，每個突出的角都有螺旋狀的覆帶包圍著，覆帶一亮一滅，規則地閃爍著。而在TAYOYO身邊不遠處，就是導覽手冊上說的『培養槽』了。這個東西不大，只有兩個Ｋ隆人的大小。躺在培養槽中的，就是那位LANONO大尉。她的身上已經全部清理乾淨，軍帽以及識別符號都取下。她正安穩地躺在培養槽中，雙手平放於身側，好像睡著了一樣。

「別偷懶，快點Debug，你那邊已經出現三個錯誤了。」

坐在右邊的主機操作員說。他眼睛半張，一副要睡著的樣子，但相反地，他的手指不斷地敲著鍵盤，速度快到一種不可思議的境界。

「是…是！」

TAYOYO緊張地說，立刻開始除錯（Debug）工作。

──奇怪了，為什麼這個程式那麼容易出錯啊？只要把程式寫好後，電腦就會照著去執行，應該不會有這麼多錯誤才對。如果是舊版軟體有問題，為什麼上級不開發新的軟體呢？更何況這是ＳＳＳ的機密資料，應該很重要才對。為什麼呢？為什麼不研發新的程式？ 

這疑問盤旋在TAYOYO的心中，隨著程式出現越來越多的錯誤，他也沒時間去想這些了。反正只要把這份工作做好，就能領到一年的薪水。對，凡事要往好方面想，即使這個工作好像會很麻煩。但此時，銀幕上開始出現一些莫名其妙的亂碼，其中還參雜一些可以理解的古文字。

──怎麼回事？

TAYOYO還來不及驚訝，電腦緊接著就自動執行某種程式，嗶的一聲，TAYOYO心頭一緊，這個程式指令是──系統正在自動關機！

TAYOYO慌張地按著輸入鍵，設法停止關機程式。他越按越急，但系統卻無回應！

「長……長官！我這邊……」

他轉過頭，發現其他操作員也是亂成一團──看來，每個人的狀況都相同！

「喂！新來的！是不是你搞的鬼！」

「不、不是！我的除錯都很順利啊，怎麼……」

TAYOYO滿臉冷汗。完了，聽說只要出一個差錯就會完全失敗……失敗的後果……會是怎樣呢？

「該死！」

TAYOYO甩了甩頭，強迫自己不去想這件事情的後果。他的手向空中一伸，一片光碟就這麼出現在他手中，他試著打開機台，想要裝入自己寫出來的救急程式。

「別鬧了！這種系統跟我們現在用的完全不一樣啊！你這麼做只是會讓他報銷罷了！」

一位咖啡色膚色的Ｋ隆操作員說，一把搶下他手中的光碟。

「那怎麼辦？失敗的後果是什麼？」

銀幕一黑，系統突然關機。不正常關閉的系統使得室內照明燈轉換為警告的紅色，原本光亮操作室瞬間籠罩血一般的紅色。警鈴響個不停，操作室內只剩下驚慌與緊張。正當他們束手無策的時候，地面大大地振動，使他們站不住腳，跌得東倒西歪。不久後，振動停止了，八位操作員總算鬆了一口氣，但此時，一個低沉的聲音由機械中傳出。

『Ｋ隆人啊，為什麼要違背萬眾意志呢？』

低沉的嗓聲有如雷般轟隆作響。

「……」

全場的人都嚇得無法說話。

『Ｋ隆人啊，你們擅自打亂宇宙的定則，五千年間將我當作道具使用。現在時候到了，你們必須承擔後果。』

「什……什麼萬眾意志？我們……我們只是照著上部的命令來做而已！」

TAYOYO率先發聲，這舉動差點把其他七位操作員給嚇暈了。此時，『雷卡洛恩斯克』發出激烈的七彩光芒，一顆寶石狀的物體緩緩地從機械內脫離而出！

「天啊！『雷卡洛恩斯』怎麼……怎麼會自行移動？」

一位紅酒色的操作員慌張地說，滿臉大汗。

「『雷卡洛恩斯』？那是什麼？」

「就是這個機器的核心，也就是古代Ｋ隆文獻記載的『生命之鑰』啊！」

語畢立刻向空中一躍，拼命地要把核心壓回機械中，但卻徒勞無功。只見空中雷電一閃，這位操作員立刻呈焦黑狀跌落於地，失去意識。

「慢著！」

TAYOYO對著核心大喊。

「你有什麼目的？」

核心閃爍詭異的黑紅色光芒，那低沉的聲音再度響起：

『該是恢復原本秩序的時候了。』

核心周圍激起陣陣旋風，平凡的空間突然裂開，露出色彩千變萬化的次元通道，它向內一飛，次元通道隨之關閉，化為光點消失於室內。

「完了。」

操作員們呆若木雞地看著眼前的機械，上頭的覆帶已經停止發光，變成暗沉的灰色。緊接著，是一陣隴長的沉默。

「唔唔……我吃不下了……」

沉睡的前任操作員仍說著夢話，大家惡狠狠地瞪了他一眼。

「聽著，現在先去跟上級報告這件事情，我們要儘快把這個東西找回！」

那位灰白色的Ｋ隆人下令後，沒有回應，沒有多餘的敬禮，大家踏著緊張的步伐，準備向上級報告……



隔日。

除了責罵之外還是責罵。一群操作員們從直屬長官被罵到提督面前，只有一個研究員還是不太能進入狀況。

「什麼『核心』啊？」

「你很煩耶，核心就是核心，就是那個嘛！」

TAYOYO與他走在前往「白色基地」的路上，這是Ｋ隆軍最高等的軍事基地，名稱的由來是因為其白淨無暇的外觀。要侵略哪個星球、制定下雨週期等等的重大問題都會在此討論。

面對許多次這個狀況外的問題，脾氣還算溫和的TAYOYO也暴怒了。

「你沒看過說明書嗎？說明書上明明有寫！」

「什麼說明書？」

「『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統的說明書啊！裡面的第一項就有說……」

「什麼雷卡洛恩斯克系統？」

──我的媽媽啊，誰能夠來教教他？

「俺不清楚，為什麼咱們會被上司罵的這麼慘！俺明明就在家裏煮泡麵，後來不知道怎樣的出現在總部，然後就被拖著罵了大半天。俺根本不知道有什麼系統的鳥東西！」

「你……」

TAYOYO正要罵下去，裝傻也不是裝到這種程度啊！他是同情這位操作員操作時很辛苦，吃了一山「ＴＹＰＥ─Ｇ」軍用乾糧、用了三箱「活力Ｈ型」注射液，還自備大量的大蒜精來提神！冒著流鼻血的危險替自己注射那種東西，可不是一般的敬業精神可以辦到的！但是，現在他卻一口否認自己所承受的一切，這會不會太誇張啊？

「俺要回去了，這件事情完全跟我沒關係！俺受夠上級的責罵了，什麼跟什麼，俺啥都不知道！」

說著，操作員掉頭就走，絲毫不理會TAYOYO。面對這個舉動，他更為火大，一把擒住操作員的左手腕，猛力一扯！

「想去哪？我們現在應該先把這個事情處理掉！」

「這跟俺沒有關係！俺不記得你說的那些鬼東西！」

「你是不是累過頭所以頭腦短路了？我們明明……」

說到這邊，TAYOYO停了下來，沉默。對啊！頭腦短路，他怎麼沒有想到這個呢？看著他的眼神，似乎不是假裝的。難道是什麼東西的副作用？「ＴＹＰＥ─Ｇ」軍用乾糧和「活力Ｈ型」注射液使用時是不會有這種副作用的，至於大蒜精……對人體很好沒錯，可是過量可能會腸胃不適、冒冷汗、過敏、畏光……等等，但是也不會造成記憶喪失。這是怎麼回事？

TAYOYO回想之前在實驗室時，每個人身上都有長官給的「印記」。他看了看自己的「印記」，發現還在。他有股怪異的直覺，立刻收斂脾氣，說：

「等等，讓我檢查你的身體……」

說著，便把操作員的軍帽拿了起來，露出土色、能夠反光的圓滾大頭。

「TAYOYO兄，不要摸那邊啦，你也知道俺會不好意思……」

「神經啊？摸你的背還不好意思啥？」

「俺就是會……討厭啦……」

TAYOYO白了操作員一眼。他仔細地檢查完操作員全身後，發現他沒有長官給的「印記」，但是有個類似針孔的東西。操作員的人事異動是由同一位長官掌管的，所以「印記」也是同一個人給的……難道是長官在印記上面動了手腳？

「俺要回去了，竟然偷吃俺豆腐，還吃得正經八百的，討厭啦。」

TAYOYO感到一陣噁心，你到底是不是男的啊？摸個背會怎樣？還有，你那扭扭捏捏的動作是什麼啊？

「不准走，等我把事情想完後會想辦法給你答案。」

「什麼答案？」

「就是我為啥一直問你那個系統的答案啦！」

TAYOYO強制將他拉到一旁的長椅上，要他坐下。

──如果長官給的「印記」的用途除了「識別身份」之外，別有用意呢？如果這是可以消除記憶的東西呢？能夠做這種艱難的工作的人，絕對都不是泛泛之輩，所以需要做記憶控制嗎？對了，如果他以前有做過同樣的工作的話……！

「你以前有沒有『銀行的帳戶突然多了一大筆存款』的經驗？」

「有啊，之前中Ｋ隆樂樂樂彩卷的時候。」

「不對！我是說，有沒有『無緣無故』多出來的存款？」

「有，三個月之前有一筆兩百一十萬存款的收入。你問這個幹麼？」

TAYOYO心一驚！

──兩百一十萬！和做完「資料備份」後工作的薪水一樣……！

TAYOYO笑了笑。

「我的推理成立了。」

「什麼成立？」

「你被洗腦了。走，我們現在就去找長官問個清楚。」

他們改變原本要去找其他幹部的目標，朝著白色基地的A區前進。



長官室內，少佐叼著一根雪茄，吸了一口，吐了一口。室內煙霧瀰漫，前方的酒杯內裝的是高級紅酒。室內安靜，向次元窗外一看，雖然這間辦公室是在軍方機構的中央部份，但仍可以瞧見外部風和日麗的景象。整個房間是圓形的、桌、椅、置物櫃都是圓形的，材質用的是硬化的綠色植物纖維，整個房間綠意盎然。圓形的家具、用品是Ｋ隆人們最常使用的形狀，這也許和祖傳習俗有關系。

「──好推理。」

少佐聽著，不禁拍了拍手。

「我以為我們的計畫天衣無縫，沒想到還是給你拆穿了。這台機械的操作方式不能外流，因為這是SSS級的機密，我相信你看說明時絕對有看到。所以，原諒我們吧，你操作這機械的記憶也會消失，不過你還是能夠拿到錢。」

「不是的！長官，我不是要金錢……而是，這樣做真的不合理啊！連『雷卡洛恩斯』本身都這麼說了……」

「或許是不合理，但是這是維持我星軍事力量的好方法。為了這個理由，強者必須存在，這樣才能保護人民……。」

TAYOYO想了想，這樣也對啊。星球上有許多同胞們是沒辦法用力量保護自己的，如果有能力能幫助他們，我想我也會這麼做的……。漸漸地，他接受了這個觀點。TAYOYO心一狠，下定決心，眼神堅決地看著少佐。

「請不要消去我的記憶，直到『雷卡洛恩斯』找回來為止。我想，我應該可以幫上忙。」

「很好！我批准。其實我本來想去你那邊說服你的。來，你過來吧。」

TAYOYO走到少佐身邊，想起之前接受「印記」時候的瞬間痛楚，他咬緊牙根，準備再受第二次的痛。但出乎意料地，消去「印記」的過程並不痛，頂多就像把黏在身上的橡膠輕輕拿掉一樣。

「那，往後就拜託你了，TAYOYO……兵長。」

「Tayo？少佐，卑職不敢接受……」

面對突如其然的升級，TAYOYO慌了。

「囉唆什麼！TAYOYO兵長聽令！」

「是！」

「現在，本官正式賦予你查緝『核心』的權利，自行尋找搜查員，任務不得失敗！並以你奮告自勇的決心，授予你兵長的職位。完畢！」

「是！」

隨著任務，一位新兵長誕生了。但，他萬萬不會想到，這個看似光明的任務，卻摧毀某個貧窮人家的幸福……。

----------


## VARARA

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------












> 呼呼呼～晚點睡果然是對的＝ｗ＝
> 　　（其實是忙到現在才有時間ｏｔｚ）
> 
> ［口著黑色制式暗殺兵面罩。］好怪？
> 
> 　　錯誤以上（被埋）
> 
> 　　ｋ隆星的醫術科技都很高超呢（笑）
> 　　zaruru好強(大驚)


唔~其實ZARURU在戰場上的樣子,就只是把DORORO的識別符號換掉,然後把軍帽換成尖頂頭盔（請參考kero103集,keroro帶的那頂),以及把口照的地方改成黑色這樣XD~~

高超是有代價的(認真)。

關於ZARURU……我寫完星之沙漏以後,應該會寫一篇淡藍回憶……
那就是ZARURU與DOROROˋGIROROˋKERORO的故事了XD

---------------------------------------------------------------





> 唔,劇情在腦部要轉化一下......
> 
> 關係圖正在架構......
> 
> 今集主要是情報入手和防衛戰~
> 
> 果然科幻就是要耍帥!



XDD對!!科幻就是要帥!!
這篇作品的分鏡有點複雜,各位請加hide=題外話])
唔阿~有動力寫下去了,可惜老家電腦壞掉(今天要從學校回家)....
先寫手稿好了(自言自語)

------------------------------------------
今天先貼上新的篇幅,之後更新會突然變慢很多(泣)
要期末考了,沒什麼時間寫……
最快元旦會貼上第三話吧@@(我這次要回家幫婚禮伴奏……)

希望各位會喜歡,歡迎努力批評我的文章>W<!!!


題外話


說真的,我努力練作文的目的就是為了這部小說
而接觸KERORO之後,我的國文程度也立刻提昇(嚇到高中老師......)
要等這整部作品完成後我才能放心的向音樂上發展……

嗯~~
要說的話,是軍曹哥讓我有足夠的國文成績能夠上大學(汗)

~~~~~~~~~……
等待軍曹哥來地球中~
在現實中有K隆魂,沒K隆體的我……好期待哪一天能夠脫下這套藍星人SUIT阿Q_Q

咦咦......
好像扯遠了@@

感謝各位觀賞我的作品,若有指教請不要吝嗇,努力提出,在下會學習的!!!



VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

＂TAYOYO想了想，這樣也對啊。星球上有許多同胞們是沒辦法用力量保護自己的，如果有能力能幫助他們，我想我也會這麼做的……。漸漸地，他接受了這個觀quote="呆虎鯨"]A眼神堅決地看著少佐。＂

　　看文看到一半突然看到自己的名字，真是令我害羞（扭）

　　VARARA繼續寫下去唷！呆鯨被處動到回覆開關的時候就會回復一大串的（啥？）
　　這邊推理那邊寫的很不錯（拇指）

----------


## a70701111

看完啦……
嗯……
以文筆而言，VARA已經進步很多拉。
把K隆人的科技感，還有軍事趕都帶出來了。
之後對於場景的描述可能才會增加吧？
這裡有許多獸都是不了解K隆星的喔。
如果把這段也能夠詳細寫出，應該會得到正面的成果拉。

----------


## Triumph

唔,要重新架構一個新世界可是有相當的難度,

而且像你這種由零開始就更加更加......

不過希望不需要我們記太多東西......

varara是大學生?問一問,大學生的工作(?)忙嗎?

說起來今次的排版好像分得太開了~

----------


## VARARA

> ＂TAYOYO想了想，這樣也對啊。星球上有許多同胞們是沒辦法用力量保護自己的，如果有能力能幫助他們，我想我也會這麼做的……。漸漸地，他接受了這個觀quote="呆虎鯨"]A眼神堅決地看著少佐。＂
> 
> 　　看文看到一半突然看到自己的名字，真是令我害羞（扭）
> 
> 　　VARARA繼續寫下去唷！呆鯨被處動到回覆開關的時候就會回復一大串的（啥？）
> 　　這邊推理那邊寫的很不錯（拇指）


感謝XD
沒想到被看到亂碼的地方@@~~~~
(已經修改好了XD~~~)

嗯...
紀博侖說....
[靈感不時在放歌,但卻從不解釋為甚麼]
嗯...
VARARA說....
[靈感都在考試的時候尖叫,但卻不解釋在搞什麼鬼]

vara~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!
考試靈感考試靈感考試靈感考試靈感.....
腦要炸掉拉@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
(混亂狀態  ON)
------------------------------------------------------------------




> 看完啦……
> 嗯……
> 以文筆而言，VARA已經進步很多拉。
> 把K隆人的科技感，還有軍事趕都帶出來了。
> 之後對於場景的描述可能才會增加吧？
> 這裡有許多獸都是不了解K隆星的喔。
> 如果把這段也能夠詳細寫出，應該會得到正面的成果拉。


嗯嗯,我絕對會詳細寫出,不過...
是第三篇的事情...(已經規劃好了)
很想趕快寫到那邊,可是時間不允許\r
%@#$^$@&^!@%&!%^@#~%.....= ="
-------------------------------------------------------------------




> 唔,要重新架構一個新世界可是有相當的難度,
> 
> 而且像你這種由零開始就更加更加......
> 
> 不過希望不需要我們記太多東西......
> 
> varara是大學生?問一問,大學生的工作(?)忙嗎?
> 
> 說起來今次的排版好像分得太開了~


唔,K隆星的建立是有依據的XD~
根據我那八次夢建構而成^^
(連續的八次....真的很詭異)
嗯,想看第一次夢的內容請點下面~
(我以小說的方式呈現^^)

CHANGE...?


蛻變 
=============================================== 





放眼望去，綠野、青山、湛藍的湖水正映著翠山與雲朵，天湖交融。晴朗的天、使草輕輕彎腰的微風正吹拂著。雲絮環繞著前方的翠山，群山連綿不絕，盡頭消失在雲霧的包圍間。各種顏色的花草綴滿遍地，霧氣使它們的身形不明，只看得到它們正在微風中安詳地搖曳著。舉目望天，空中有兩個天體，一個很像太陽，但周圍的日冕是淡綠色的；另一個天體較稀奇，它固定在正空，與淡綠色的發光天體分庭抗禮；它是純淨的白，霧般的星雲正飄盪在它周圍，看上去就像蒙上一層沙一樣。 

我正處於這個環境中，這地方可說是絕境，可喻做桃花源──不，這邊得景色比桃花源還要好上數倍吧！ 

沒錯，這是夢境；這是我從小就常常來的夢境。我夢過幾次呢？我已經不清楚了，但是，我感覺我屬於這個地方，就像在這裡的翠草屬於此地般。 

「媽媽，我又夢到那片好漂亮的地方了！」 

這是我國小一ˋ二年級時常常對家人說的話。家人總是露出微笑，並且鼓勵我將一切都寫下來。隨著年紀的增長，我的文筆進步了。但即使如此，我還是沒辦法完全把那地方的美表達於紙墨間；夢中的這地方似乎是我的故鄉，是我該歸去的地方。這個夢並沒有間斷，雖然它久久才會出現在我的夢中一次，但不管哪一次都是相同的，當然，今天也不例外。 

當我陶醉在「故鄉」時，某個聲音硬是把我從夢鄉拔起，真是該死！ 

「十七號同學，請問這首曲子是什麼調？」 

老師指著音樂課本上的一首曲子「紫竹調」問道。對了，現在好像是樂理課……而我睡著了。 

每種樂曲通常都會有自己的調性。例如：Ｃ調、Ｇ調、Ｆ調……或者是中國的調式，「宮、商、角、徵、羽……等等」。 

「嗄……？」 

剛睡醒的我沒反應過來，直接回答了驚天動地的答案。 

「就……紫竹調阿，紫竹調還能弄什麼調？」 

哄堂大笑，我一時還被這震耳欲聾的笑聲嚇著了；某幾位女同學笑到拍打桌子叫媽媽，老師更是笑到不成人形，結果，因為老師笑過頭沒辦法上課的關係，這堂音樂課只上了一半的時間就結束了。同學似乎很感謝我的樣子。 

那年，我才國小五年級。但現在，我已經高二了。一樣的打瞌睡，只是換了學校、年級，但那個故鄉的夢卻從來沒離開過我。我開始猜測，夢中的我長得是什麼樣子呢？帥哥？美女？不不不，我是男的阿。 

「──是喔，你又做那個夢了？」 

一名外號為「嚕嚕米」的男同學正好奇地看著我。由於我身處特殊班級，剛好又有緣份，我跟這位同學就做了九年的同班同學。 

「是阿，國文課實在是很好睡呢！」 

真剛好，國文老師從我旁邊若無其事的走出教室，準備下一堂課。我暗自對老師說聲抱歉，畢竟我本來就是睡覺的料，不過我比較會寫作文，那應該可以稍微彌補國學常識的缺陷吧。不過也因為這樣，我的國文沒辦法好到哪邊去。 

「那，下次再做的話要跟我說喔，我也很想知道夢中的你是不是一樣愛睡覺。」 

我無奈地笑了笑。 

「剛剛給你看的『淡藍回憶』，你感覺如何？這是用ZERORO為第一人稱視角寫出來的作品……」 

「很好看啦，不過你怎麼那麼迷阿？」 

……的確，我為甚麼這麼迷呢？一切都要怪那個偷帶KERORO漫畫到學校的學長，我看了第一話之後就被吸引了。好笑是很好笑，可是，我更喜歡「Ｋ隆人」這個種族。真的很怪，別人都說KERORO可愛ˋ好笑，而我卻是說他們的種族很棒。然後，就憑著這股狂熱將「淡藍回憶」寫出來了。但是這部作品我感覺還是不好（沒辦法阿，這是我生平第一次一個寒假內趕出來的小說耶！），所以只放在網路的某個家族上供大家參閱。 

「我不知道，但是迷這個讓我很快樂。」 

簡單的回答，我回到座位上，發呆。沒多久，我稍微動了一下眼睛，瞄到功課表上。 

……下堂課是英文。 

呀，超級棒的睡覺課程！ 


英文老師是位很棒的人。其實，教我的老師每個都很棒，但是我對課程內容就是沒辦法提起興趣，英文很重要、國文很重要，這兩點我清楚，可是我就是敵不過跟周公泡茶的誘惑。而且，多睡一些似乎更有機會看到那片綠野呢……。 


「你可以去學作曲阿！怎麼不去學？」 

這堂是主修課程，眼前的老師教了我七年的主修。我常常會有音樂的靈感，靈感來時，我就用鋼琴彈出，好的我就把它記下來，壞的就當作是練習即席鋼琴演奏。由於跟這老師比較熟的關係，我常常將自己認為好的靈感彈給老師聽。 

「因為……樂器很貴，所以我不敢放棄。」 

我就讀的特殊班級有個規定：不論主修或副修是什麼，其中一定要有一項是鋼琴。所以，我自然不能放棄我的樂器去學理論作曲了，超修是不被允許的。 

「你如果沒在台灣的教育制度下，你早就飛黃騰達了。」 

受到恩師這樣的讚美，我心中滿是複雜。高興是很高興，但是這些事情給人知道了，一定會把我亂扣帽子：「自大」、「說謊」等等的名詞都會接踵而來。算了，誰管那麼多？這篇文章也是為我自己留下一些紀錄，那我就寫出來吧。嗯呵，離題了。 

「要是你沒那麼會睡就好了。」 

不誇張，我吹樂器也會吹到睡著。我不佩服自己哪一點，唯獨這點我認為我自己實在是太厲害了，天生就是睡覺的料。 

「嗯，是阿……」 

我與老師的談話產生前所未有的尷尬沉默。或許是我再一年要上大學了，老師把積了好幾年的真心話都說出來的緣故吧。就這樣，我結束今天的主修課程，回教室後順便把下午幾堂課都睡掉，若無其事地搭車回家了。看著自己不及格的學科考卷──十分的數學考卷，和今天術科老師的評語形成強烈對比；一邊爛到炸，一邊好到爆，難道這是所謂的均衡嗎？哈哈哈。 

「根據數據顯示，他的精神負荷值是一般K隆人的108倍。不過仍不到藍星人平均值的一半……」 

回家第一件事是什麼？對，先看KERORO再說。這句話是我喜歡K隆人的第二個原因。我躺在床上，神思縹緲，眼皮沈重。 

當K隆人似乎也很棒。精神壓力低，而且Ｋ隆星的環境比地球好多了。為甚麼？因為，從動畫ˋ漫畫的鳥瞰圖看來，以及小KERORO篇的場景，所以我才會這樣想。怎麼說呢？課業的壓力讓我產生逃避的念頭：如果有一個地方，讓我可以只學我最愛的東西，那就好了。 

「是阿。如果不是生在台灣，我即興的技巧就得以發揮了。不，如果我是生在Ｋ隆星的話，那種精神壓力值很低的地方，那我更可以發揮我的專長……」 

我這樣想著，笑了笑。 

「算了……不過是漫畫的東西，怎麼可能阿？不過，如果能生在那邊，發揮我專長的機會應該是很大才對……」 

抱著這個想法，往床上一躺，我就這麼沉入黑暗中，睡著了。 

我做了上次的那個夢，那個陪伴我成長，「故鄉」的夢。 

翠綠的群山，長相奇特的群鳥遨遊在山的稜線間，我佇立在一片翠綠原野的中央，吹著雙簧管……微風不斷地拂過草原，草、花都緩緩地擺動著。 

我小心地將雙簧管放下，滿意地躺在綠野間。在這種極端舒適的環境下，我閉上雙眼，滿足地嘆了一口氣： 

「……Va……Ra……」 

──這個聲音是怎麼回事？ 

我猛然驚醒坐起，想將棉被拉開時，發現棉被消失了，我的身影映在前方的小溪上。 

「──Vara？」 

我又發出那種聲音，實在是令人匪夷所思。映在小溪上的，是一個淡紫藍色的身影，而眼睛則是比體色稍微深一點的藍色。 

「這是……這是我……嗎？」我動了動身體，心中除了吃驚還是吃驚…… 

──我的媽，這根本就跟漫畫中的Ｋ隆人一樣嘛.……等等，這是怎麼回事阿？！還有……沒有戴帽子實在是有夠奇怪的…… 

微風吹起，我向遠方一望，沒錯，這邊是夢中的草原，所以我也是在做夢了？不對，這份真實感……我感覺得到這邊的舒適，我摸得到這些花草的觸感！這到底是怎麼了？我慣性地尋找眼鏡，令人驚訝的是，我四百度的近視竟然好了！ 

我坐在草原上，呆滯中。這一切太不可思議了，正當這樣想時，我的身體兩旁突然聚集光點，我嚇得跳開，隨便找了個地方裝睡。接下來，我聽到兩個人的聲音： 

「Ge……Ru，Geruge，Geruru，Gegegegege……。」 

……我完全不懂其中的意思，但是這種語言似乎有種特別的節奏感。而另一個聲音呼應似的說話了： 

「Malamalama，Mala，Lama，Mala……」 

我大氣不敢吸一口，裝出熟睡的樣子，還試著打鼾。 

他們兩個似乎拿了什麼東西幫我戴上。 

「……應該可以了，搜索隊這次應該沒找錯人吧？」 

聽起來像是「MALALA」的人的聲音說道。 

一陣似乎是資料翻動的聲音…… 

「Geru，資料上說他的體能很好，應該是適合當暗殺兵的類型...」 

「什麼？我的專長不是體……能……」 

受到驚嚇的我控制不了自己的嘴，猛然說出這句話。糟，我竟然把自己裝睡的樣子打破了。我警戒地張開眼睛，想往前逃跑，卻被草絆到，往前一撲，直接壓在GERURU的身上。 

我驚懼地看了看那兩人。他們兩個真的是Ｋ隆人。這麼說的話，這是做夢就對了。 

MALALA走向前，用力地擰了我的雙頰！天阿，痛死人了，這個夢怎麼會這麼痛？ 

「Va……你，你幹麼阿！」 

我趴在GERURU的背上，腳踏不到地，只能掙扎！每次都看到漫畫中的K隆人被藍星人欺負，現在他們是在報復嗎？！ 

「……那你的專長是什麼？」 

MALALA問。她看起來像是女的，淡青色的體色以及一雙咖啡色的大眼，戴著一頂後有類似翅膀東西的帽子。 

「……女士優先。妳先說……你們把我抓到這邊幹麼？」 

「起來，我快被壓垮了。」 

GERURU有點生氣地說。我往後一滑，臀部著地，摸著臀部叫痛。GERURU的臉上戴著一片鋼鐵面具，只露出側菱形眼睛的部份，他的體色是黑色，軍帽則是淡灰銀色的。 

「……」 

MALALA無表情地看著我，看起來她是冰山型的美人。不知道為甚麼，我感覺她的嘴好完美，聲音也很迷人，襯著她冰山般的個性，兩者剛好可以做調和。 

「GERURU，偵查班的又抓錯人了。」 

「什麼鬼阿？他們以為「轉換」費用那麼便宜就是了？」 

GERURU的眼中露出陣陣怒氣，火紅的雙眼令人發冷。 

「那，我們抓錯人了。我們沒有要幹麼，等等我帶你回去培養槽內，明天你就會到藍星了。」 

MALALA冷冷地說。 

「偵查班的那些白痴實在是……」 

「你們說藍星？是不是「地球」？」 

「是阿。」 

GERURU簡單地回答。 

「所以說這邊是Ｋ隆星嗎？」 

我認為這是很簡單的問題，但這個問題卻讓GERURU和MALALA大吃一驚！ 

「說。」 

GERURU的聲音更冷了，他向前跨了一步，壓迫感極重，就好像幾百公斤的鐵棒一樣。 

「你怎麼知道這邊是Ｋ隆星……？」 

這要我怎摩回答阿？回答電視跟漫畫都有演嗎？咦，想了想，這好像是不錯的方法呢！ 

「因為電視上有演阿，KERORO軍曹。」 

「Mala……KERORO軍曹？欸，GERURU少尉...他是不是說那個幼年訓練所的……那個麻煩鬼？」 

我真是被搞糊塗了，以我目前的認知，這邊可能是「平行宇宙」的某個角落。而我怎麼會到這邊呢？他們抓錯人，所以……抓到我，然後…… 

等等……我現在不是在家裏面睡覺嗎？可是……我已經醒過來了，還變成這個樣子……不對！我明天還要上課阿！可是，這個地方給我的感覺真的好棒……說真的，我不想回去了。如果可以，我會回去看看爸、媽、外公的。但是我真的好想留在這邊，留在這片有歸屬感的綠野中。 

GERURU瞪了我一眼。 

「Vara……那個，KERORO是綠色的……然後，有個星的標誌……而且他還有『隊長』的資質。」 

總感覺GERURU是個不簡單的人物，而且一定是擔任司令的職位……因為，哪有人眼神銳利成這樣阿？ 

「『隊長』的資質？……是有這個人沒錯……不過他還在訓練所，還沒取得軍曹資格……而且還是個小鬼頭……」 

GERURU認真地思考著。 

「算了，我們明天就把你弄回原來的樣子，然後送到藍星去……這方面的問題，我會和上級請示……」 

哼哼，這麼容易就要把我打發阿？我根本不想回去！ 

「不要。」 

我說，眼神飄向旁邊的軍帽。它是某種細柔的材料做的，跟電視上DORORO帶的那頂很像…… 

「什麼不要？」 

「不要回去阿，我想待在這邊。」 

「……」 

GERURU看了我一眼，便拉MALALA到一旁說悄悄話。 

如果漫畫內的設定是真的，並且在發展的話呢？如果我真的可以跳脫這種教育制度的枷鎖，能夠努力發展自己的興趣以及才能的話呢？種種的思緒在我腦中打轉，使我一陣興奮。這就是所謂的夢想成真嗎？ 

「好。你可以留下來。」 

GERURU伸出一隻手，看來是要和我握手。奇怪了？外星人打交道的方式跟藍星人是一樣的嗎？ 

「之前抓到的人都急著要回去呢，你還是第一個自願留下來的……」 

「Vara……」 

我握了GERURU的手，媽阿，他的掌力怎麼大到這種境界？ 

「請……請多指教！」 

「變成這樣，你不會吃驚嗎？」 

「還好啦，這也可以說是我的夢想之一吧？」 

我偷偷地在背後甩手稍微搖了搖尾巴，滿意地笑了笑。 

「那麼...我再去和上面請示你該怎麼行動吧。你的專長是什麼？」 

「音樂，專長是鋼琴即興。」 

GERURU和MALALA呆滯了一會兒。 

「怎麼了嗎？」 

「……好，我再去和上級問問……」 

我和他們一同走向遠方的建築物群。這大概是我一生中最特殊的時刻吧。 

……等等，我忘記一件重要的事情…… 

Ｋ隆星上有沒有鋼琴阿？還是有沒有類似的樂器？ 





VARARA




這是第一次的夢,我寫了出來
後面幾次就是和小KEROˋZEROˋGIRO們(以及其他K隆人~)的一些互動......
其實這是[K隆狂想曲]的第一章,原本打算繼續寫下去
但是......後來發現,這些題材用在[淡藍回憶]是非常棒的!
(裡面有提到,我也有在寫[淡藍回憶]......其實這是[星之沙漏]的前傳)
但是我並不打算在那裡面以VARARA這個名字出現....
總之,我會努力寫完(炸~~)

記太多東西....嗯....其實我也不知道怎麼說呢....
我的[星之沙漏]是網狀的文章....
網狀就是相較於直線的文章
唔,這並不是專有名詞,而是我自己下設定的

直線範例 :Sad: 很隨便的舉例XD)

定義:故事圍著主角進行,通常只有一主角.(現行愛情小說通常是這樣吧?)

主角出發->遇到隊友->打倒魔王->救出老公主->主角看到老公主爆頭身亡
(varavara~哇哈哈)(被紙扇打)

網狀範例:

定義:主角有數位,簡單的說就是許多線交叉在一起

嗯.....舉例,就用...龍槍吧!這樣子你應該比較清楚XD

----------------
會寫成這樣的原因,是因為龍槍是我的啟蒙老師XD....
(所以我這部作品構思了兩年.........(炸))
vara....希望...不會太吃掉大家的腦漿比較好(舔舌頭+被打XD)


嗯嗯,某蛙是大學生>W<~~~
我平常的工作阿?
說忙不忙.....
嗯...基本上我每天固定MODE是如此....
1.早上通常上課到下午三點
2.下午三點之後練琴到晚上九點
3.十點之後開始碰電腦到很晚
4.早晚吃黃蓮解毒丸...............(顧肝臟.....)

以上@@.....

(沉下去寫第二篇第一章XD~)

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

大家新年快樂（鞠躬～～！）
--------------------------------------

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

[mp3]http://pic57.pic.wretch.cc/photos/38/h/hnowwerf/2/1689555815.mp3[/mp3]




第三話──受託負者
=============================================================





K隆星統一曆，二四四零年，初夏的黃昏，晴。

這裡是Ｋ隆星的一處資源回收場，論到規模的話，還挺大的。八台壓縮廢棄物的機械、一個半籃球場的空地，其上堆了滿滿的、處理好，準備要回收的廢棄物品。其材質更是多到數不清，從袋子到合金都有。老闆很貼心地幫這個地方加裝了十幾台空氣清淨機與空氣過濾器，正好可以清除廢棄物的怪味。也因為沒有廢棄物的怪味道與健康的隱憂，這家回收廠就蓋在住宅區附近，並且沒有人反對。

「來，用力點！」

咖啡色的K隆人使勁地將堆高的回收物向牆角推，發出刺耳的聲響，回收物的狀況搖搖欲墜，似乎快要倒塌的樣子。

「等等！你先扶一下那邊，快要倒了！啊啊，要倒了要倒了快閃啊！」

轟然巨響，原本疊好的Ｎｉ合金廢棄物散落一地。

「糟糕…老闆要罵人了……」

「誰說我要罵人…來著？」

芥末色的Ｋ隆人從牆後走了出來，留著山羊鬍，雙眼惺忪，抓了抓頭，看來似乎是被那聲巨響嚇醒的。

「再把這些東西疊回去就好了，快吧！」

「是！」

話不多說，兩位員工立刻開始善後工作。

老闆拿著竹扇搖了搖，看著自己一生的心血。他是這家資源回收場的老闆，專門賺取廢物買賣的差價。雖然表面是這樣子，但他是懷有一顆愛護環境的心，才來做這份工作的。營利並不是他主要的目標，他只是希望為自己的故鄉──Ｋ隆星，努力營造一個乾淨的環境。其實Ｋ隆星的環境已經很棒了，但老闆是完美主義者，他非得要竭盡全力，將這些可以用的垃圾分別出來；一方面不造成環境破壞，二方面可以讓這個星球更潔淨。

正當兩位員工在努力地處理善後時，一台舊式的小飛艇駛了過來；機體是黃色的，成圓盤狀，上面四處的刮痕顯示這台飛艇已經有段歷史了，飛艇夾雜著有點無力的引擎聲降落在地上。磚紅色的員工看到這台小飛艇，立刻眉開眼笑；因為，又有好東西可吃了。

「老闆娘好！」

「兩位午安啊。我帶了四份便當來，你們也吃吧！」

一位看似健壯的橘紅色女性Ｋ隆人從飛空小艇中走出，並拿出一袋便當。

「這樣好嗎？」

另一位員工擔憂地問道。

「當然好！老闆娘的手藝可是天下一絕呢！」

磚紅色的員工立刻放下手邊的工作，準備跑去洗手時，咖啡色的員工緊張地拉住他。

「不是啦！我說，這樣子隨隨便便吃老闆娘的東西好嗎？這樣不是很失禮……」

咖啡色的員工更是擔心地問。他兩天前才來應徵這份工作，還不曉得上司的性情是如何。

「放心啦，老闆娘跟老闆人都很好的！」

「好了好了，快來吃飯！」

幾公尺外傳來老闆的呼喚聲。磚紅色的員工立刻轉頭就跑向美食，而咖啡色的員工還是猶疑地跟了過去。此時，櫃台的鈴響起，原本要走向餐桌的老闆立刻掉頭走回櫃台。但看到眼前的景象，老闆不驚大吃一驚。

「──這些東西都是妳自己推過來的？」

聽到老闆如此驚訝的聲音，正要打開便當的三人也放下手邊的食物，走向兩個房間外的櫃台。幾人走到櫃台後，也不禁傻了眼。眼前，是一位K隆小女孩；擁有火紅的膚色、水汪汪的翠綠雙瞳、標誌是個有著七個分岔的黃色燭台。她的年紀還小，身高只有比成年Ｋ隆人的一半身高還高上一點點；幼蛙拖著一條小尾巴，臉上純真卻又有點疲累的笑容叫人不禁動心，而她頭上的帽子破破爛爛的，看起來是在垃圾堆中找到，隨便洗一洗就拿來用，全身也髒兮兮，看來是三、四天沒洗澡了。她嬌小的身材與她自己找來的資源回收物形成奇異對比，那堆資源回收物竟然足足比她的身體大上八倍！

老闆從驚訝中醒過來之後，想了想。

──做這行常常會遇到這種人。貧窮人家都是為了生存而奮鬥著，看來這個小女孩也不例外。

Ｋ隆星的福利制度雖然已經很完善了，但仍有一些無法照顧到的貧民，這就是所謂的美中不足吧。這些民眾的數量只佔Ｋ隆星人總數的百分之二，目前政府當局正努力地解決此問題中。

「Furu……」

小女孩嘆口氣，抒解般地隨地坐下，順便敲了敲酸痛的部位。

「老闆，這些東西可以賣多少？」

「妳先等等。」

老闆對小女孩露出善意的微笑，並對身旁的磚紅色員工下達指令。

「幫我把我的便當拿過來。」

那位磚紅色員工還在吃驚狀態中，嘴巴張得簡直要脫臼了。

「喂喂，老闆在叫你……」

眼看同伴呈現完全呆滯狀態，咖啡色的員工自行走到後方的房間，準備要將老闆的午餐拿過來。而此時，老闆檢視著這位小妹妹所推來的大量廢棄物。

「小妹妹，辛苦了。這些東西有很多是複合式合金再度合金化的合金，專有名詞是『四化合金』，這些價格都不便宜。一共可以……」
老闆露出善意的微笑，賣了個關子，小女孩翠綠的雙瞳緊張地盯著老闆，吞了口口水。

「可以賣兩千三百八十宇宙幣！」

一聽到這個價格，小女孩的眼睛亮了起來，這對她來說可是一筆相當、非常、超級大的數目！普通她整天撿破爛的工資最多只有五百元左右，而這次的東西竟然有平常薪水的四倍、將近五倍之多！

「謝謝老闆！」

她高興地繞著老闆跳躍、鳴叫著。

「Fu──兩千三百八十宇宙幣──Ru──Furu──Fu──Ru──！」

看到這種情況，老闆的笑意更深了。他拿起咖啡色員工幫他拿來的便當與工資，遞給前方雀躍不已的女孩。

「這是午餐，雖然現在已經黃昏了，但是也可以當晚餐吃，就送給妳吧！搬這麼重的東西，真是辛苦妳了。」

「老伴你真是的，我今天有私事所以沒辦法準時送過來嘛！」

「沒有怪妳的意思啦！哈哈哈！」

映在小女孩眼中的，是一片和樂幸福的景象。她羨慕著，希望以後也能過著安穩的生活。她接過老闆遞給她的錢袋，稍微搖了搖，辛苦得來的錢幣聲響非常地悅耳。更重要的是，今天晚上全家應該都會很開心！這些錢已經夠全家生活一個星期了！

「謝謝老闆！」

FURURU再度道謝，黃昏的柔光照在她火紅的身上，好像一層薄紗。

「沒什麼啦！快點回家吧，辛苦了！」

老闆笑呵呵地說，微胖的身軀配上緩緩搖動的扇子以及不時冒出煙圈的煙斗，再加上落日微光撒在他的臉上，猛然一看就是慈祥老爺爺的標準樣式。

「嗯嗯！」

FURURU在四人的注視下，拿著便當與薪水，走向回家的路途。此時，磚紅色的員工終於回過神來，問道。

「老闆，這些東西……要在今天內全部整理完嗎？」

的確，這是個非常大的麻煩。女孩帶來的廢棄物堆得跟座小山一樣，種類又多到令人吃驚，想必今天一定處理不完。

「當然。」

老闆笑著說，搖了搖手中的扇子，順便吐了兩個煙圈。

「咦咦──！」

小女孩背後傳來吃驚的叫聲，她回頭一望，困惑地叫了一聲。

「Furu──？」

她深不知，這兩位員工即將累得要命，而自己正是罪魁禍首。



天色暗了，那墨綠色的火輪已經沉入地平線下。而每天都固定在同一個位置的白沙星，此時看起來也明亮多了。小女孩哼著歌、蹦蹦跳跳地跑在大草原間的路上，裝在她帽子中的錢幣叮噹作響。

──爸爸媽媽奶奶看到這麼多錢一定會很開心的！今天真是幸運，撿到那麼多值錢的東西！

她開心地想，一時興起，由奔跑切換成快速跳躍的方式加快回家的速度。風吹在她稚嫩的臉上，頭上的破爛帽子啪啪地響。

「Fu──Ru！」

隨著叫聲，她雙腿用力一蹬，躍上了十二倍身高的空中，想受著漂浮於空的舒暢感。她向下一望，原來身邊的草叢竟是如此生機盎然，油油綠綠的一大片，正散發著夜間的草香。向上一看，沒有光害的星海正閃爍著光芒，那一大片廣闊的星空，令人嚮往。夜間各種植物散發的幽香隨著微風沁入全身，她控制力度，輕輕地落在一旁的綠野上。雖然是夜間，但是草的觸感並沒有改變，她相當喜歡踩在草上的感覺，有點沙沙的、柔軟的觸感，正好洗滌她一天的勞累。她走著，心中充滿興奮和快樂。

但此時，遠方某個怪異的光源吸引著她的視線。

──Furu？

遠處草叢正散發著奇異的光芒。她禁不起好奇心，悄悄地向那邊靠近。說那是光芒好像也不太對，一堆顏色混在一起，不規則地交替閃爍著。走近之後，FURURU發現這是一個東西散發出來的光芒。她見附近沒人，便撥開草叢，拔了一根草小心翼翼地戳著這樣東西。眼看似乎是沒有危險，她放下手上的草，小心地將這樣東西捧在手中，並立刻注意四周是不是有人在觀看。

──這是什麼東西啊？

那個橢圓形的物體仍然散變換著光芒，讓人看不清楚它的實體是什麼，拿在手上感覺是固體，就好像拿著一顆不斷變換顏色、而且還會發光的球一樣。她摸了摸、搖了搖，裡面發出一些類似沙子滾動的聲音。

『──善良。』

那個東西突然發出聲音，嚇得FURURU猛然放手，這東西直接摔在地上。FURURU的工作是蒐集廢棄的物品然後再賣錢，她也常常撿到廢棄的機器人，但是這種會說話的東西她還是第一次撿到。

『幸會。吾名為雷卡洛恩斯。』光芒物體發出低沉的語調說。

「你……你好。」

FURURU戰戰兢兢地看著眼前的發光物體，心中滿是疑惑與好奇。

『吾乃『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統的核心。因為某些緣故所以我必須脫離系統而獨立，我希望您能保護在下，別讓系統管理者找著在下。』

FURURU被弄糊塗了。脫離系統獨立？別讓管理者找到？ 

「你為什麼要離家出走？」

『嗄？』

聽到如此怪異的回答，系統自己做了解釋：眼前的小女孩根本就不懂什麼東西是系統，而我只是「離家出走」的東西。

『──在下有在下的理由。麻煩您保護在下，吾會給您好處的。』

「家，很溫暖，不是嗎？爸爸媽媽奶奶都對我很好，那你應該也一樣吧？」

FURURU天真地說著。

『在下解釋太多您可能會聽不懂。簡單地說，在下的父母製造了在下之後，便將在下當工具利用，並無關愛。』

的確，FURURU不懂。

──為什麼要離家出走呢？是因為很窮嗎？可是爸爸媽媽都對我很好，奶奶也常常說故事給我聽，雖然我沒有天天洗澡、而且常常被笑很髒，可是我感覺很幸福，沒有什麼事情是比跟爸爸媽媽奶奶在一起還好的了。為什麼他的爸爸媽媽把他當工具使用呢？Furu──對了！也就是說……

「你的爸爸還有媽媽對你很壞，是不是呢？」

FURURU善意地問。

『───對。』對於一個小孩子來說，這種解釋應該是最恰當的。

「好，如果你的爸爸媽媽對你很壞，那來找我的爸爸媽媽吧！他們絕對會對你很好的！」

『請問有什麼條件？在下願意用代價交換。』

FURURU懷著興奮的心情問：

「你可以幫我實現願望嗎？」

『吾等保證，只要於在下能力所達之處。』

「Furu！那，我想要跟我的家人永遠在一起！」

FURURU清楚這個願望不太可能達成，但她還是姑且一問。人總是會死的，哪有辦法一直跟家人待在一起呢？但這的確是她心中最大的願望。

『這正是在下擅長的領域。在下將自己的操控權交給您，請您保護好在下。』

不假思索，雷卡洛恩斯爽快的答應了。FURURU一驚，真的嗎？這種事情那麼簡單就可以達成？

「Fu──Furu──！」

FURURU高興地叫著，跳了半天高，道：

「變色先生謝謝你！」

「這是在下的榮幸。」

語畢，「雷卡洛恩斯」這球狀物體散發出柔和的彩光，光芒漸漸地包覆FURURU小小的身軀。她感到一陣舒暢，好像脫離地心引力漂浮在空中一樣。柔光覆蓋她的全身後，「雷卡洛恩斯」上不斷變換的色彩漸漸滲入正放鬆地閉著眼睛的FURURU身上。沒幾分鐘，FURURU和「雷卡洛恩斯」成為相同的色彩變換體，她的身體只剩下一個「形體」，其顏色不斷地跟著「雷卡洛恩斯」轉變著，從一旁看來就像一個不斷轉換顏色的K隆人輪廓雕像一樣。

「嗚……」

一種怪異的感覺漫向FURURU全身，取代那種輕飄飄的感覺。那種感覺好像是被悶在水中，無法呼吸的感覺。她試著張開眼，發現眼前的一切都在快速旋轉，速度快到感覺不出眼前的景象正在旋轉，但奇怪的是，她感覺不到暈眩。仔細一看，手中的謎樣物體逐漸放大變形，形成一個Ｋ隆人的身影，那人影從她的手中跳下，其色彩仍不斷地變換著。

「你……你是……誰？」

「我是禁錮在『雷卡洛恩斯』中的靈體，就是『雷卡洛恩斯』的啟動力量。」

身影幽幽地說。那聲音並不是用耳朵聽出來的，而是在心中響起；這種聲響大概是一位少年的聲音，有別於「雷卡洛恩斯」低沉的聲音。

「你叫……什麼名字？」

「我沒有名子，名字早就被剝奪了。我的程式代碼是『千年伯爵』。」

FURUR思考著，歪著頭。名字被剝奪？程式代碼？這些是什麼意思啊？此時，四周的旋轉不斷地加快，那透不過氣的感覺更甚了，但卻不會令她頭暈。

「我是……受害者……時間……破壞『雷卡洛恩斯』……解放……救救我……」

留下這句話，眼前的身影晃動著，就像電視收不到訊號時的雜訊一樣，漸漸地縮小回原來橢圓形物體的大小。

「等等！什麼意思？」

「──主人。」

少年的聲音消失了，取代而之的是「雷卡洛恩斯」低沉的聲音。

「Furu？主人？什麼主人？」

「在下已經將自己的控制權交給您了，以後，在下隨時聽主人的差遣。」

「我不要當主人，我希望能跟你一起回家，找爸爸媽媽。」

FURURU茫然地說。無原無故被尊為「主人」讓她一時反應不過來。

「對不起，這是『契約』的一部分，我無力更改。現在，吾要將力量放到您的全身。」

「等一下！」

FURURU急著喊停。

「剛剛那個聲音是什麼？那個人是誰？」

「他是吾身體的一部分，也是在下運作的動力。」

「可是，那個哥哥的聲音聽起來好像很痛苦……」

「主人，在下以後會跟您說明。您不是要趕快回家嗎？爸爸媽媽外婆都會擔心的。」

「Furu──你怎麼知道我的想法？」

FURURU驚訝道。

「因為您可以操縱在下的力量，而在下也可以知道您的想法。」

「雷卡洛恩斯」瞬間放出一陣銀白色的光波，擴散至FURURU全身，這種感覺一開始很舒服，可是到了後面令人難以承受，好像身體裡面有什麼東西要衝出來一樣。

「Fu……Ru……」

FURURU不斷顫抖著，幾秒後，光波褪去了，她恢復到原來的火紅身體，疑惑地看著前方的橢圓形物體。

『感謝您的答應，您現在開始就可以看見「生命型態轉換」後的親友了。』

「Furu──」

她叫了一聲，暈眩以及無力感使她身子一傾，隨地躺下。

「好累……」

『抱歉，這是必然的過程。經過撓場*區域時，本來就會有這種反應。』

雷卡洛恩斯親切地解說。

『那，在下的一切就交給您了，祝您愉快。』

語畢，橢圓形的物體閃了兩下黃色的光，恢復原狀。

「Fu─Furu─Ru？」

頭昏腦脹的她終於看清楚這個物體的真面目，不禁大吃一驚，傻眼。這個東西好像是用黃金打造成的，但類似鍍金的外殼上面卻有一種水晶的特殊反光，它側面鑲有紅藍黃紫綠五種顏色的寶石，在白沙的照拂下閃閃發光，上面還刻有一些奇怪的紋路，有點像是線條塗鴉。

──這個東西好像可以賣很多錢……

這是FURURU最後的一個念頭，她趕緊起身，將這個貴重的東西塞到破爛的帽子中，搖搖晃晃地走回家。雖然頭暈，但她仍是期待回家後和爸媽分享這筆金錢，以及這個看似可以賣很多錢的東西。


*1：Ｋ隆人在疑惑或某些情緒狀態時，會發出「叫聲」，而這種聲音相當於地球人的「咦、啊、喔」等等字眼。
*2：撓場又稱自旋場或扭場，是物體自旋所扭曲時空結構所產生的力場，此力場擁有極不尋常的特性，例如撓場不會被任何自然物質所遮蔽，在自然物質中傳播而不損失能量，它的作用只會改變物質的自旋狀態；且撓場的傳播速度至少為光速的109倍等種種特性。

後記：『雷卡洛恩斯克』到底是什麼東西呢？以藍星類似的東西來比較，它就像電腦軟體──────諾頓魅影系統～＠＠！

----------


## VARARA

如果方便,希望各位可以給我一些建議^^

嗯~~~我知道,對某些人來說[keroro軍曹]是輕鬆搞笑的作品,但我感覺動畫組太偏離作者的本意了xd.....

不管在哪方面(排版ˋ小說手法ˋ用詞等等的.......)都希望各位能夠給予建議,感謝XD!!!

VARARA

----------


## a70701111

恩……
這第三篇……
寫出了K隆星的很多設定，步驟也不會很快。
放跟收的力道，VARA這次抓的很準。
這個系統，跟K隆星的其他不為人之的資料一樣受到保護吧？
若沒有這樣，如此強力的系統製造太多，也會成為困擾吧。
還有，場景的部份，也行經開始轉好。
也會多想ㄧ些東西摟……
這篇在下應該是沒有看到缺點了……
依照在下的能力，也只能看出這樣子了。

BY.小迪

----------


## 呆虎鯨

雖然偏離原作很多
　　不過這還是一篇不錯的作品啊ｘｄ
　　不要太緊張，照自己的步調去寫就好了ｏｗｏ

　　像文中的老闆那麼好的人已經很少見嘍～

----------


## VARARA

> 恩……
> 這第三篇……
> 寫出了K隆星的很多設定，步驟也不會很快。
> 放跟收的力道，VARA這次抓的很準。
> 這個系統，跟K隆星的其他不為人之的資料一樣受到保護吧？
> 若沒有這樣，如此強力的系統製造太多，也會成為困擾吧。
> 還有，場景的部份，也行經開始轉好。
> 也會多想ㄧ些東西摟……
> 這篇在下應該是沒有看到缺點了……
> ...


感謝指教︿︿
其實，我目前正在往下寫……目前並不清楚能不能寫出這種程度的東西來＠＠
（因為停了好一陣子……目前各位看到的都是舊稿，大約都是4～5個月以前的（汗））
當時因為要考學測/指考的關係，讀了一點書，稍微提昇一些作文能力（汗）。
基本上這章應該是此篇中最愉快的文章吧（狂汗＠＠～～～）

感謝指教，我會繼續加quote="呆虎鯨"]之寫完!!!

衝阿~~~~~(起火燃燒




> 雖然偏離原作很多
> 　　不過這還是一篇不錯的作品啊ｘｄ
> 　　不要太緊張，照自己的步調去寫就好了ｏｗｏ
> 
> 　　像文中的老闆那麼好的人已經很少見嘍～


其實不會偏離原作很多，只是第一篇有偏離這樣＠＠～
（vara……應該先把淡藍回憶放上來後再發星之的，可是我還沒修改完成阿＠＠）
大驚！！
緊張是我常常犯的毛病……（已經習慣到不自覺了＠＠）
不過在下很希望各位能夠給予指教ＸＤ！

這個老闆是標準的好好先生路人甲ＸＤ～～！
基本上他的性格是照著我外公規劃出來的（不過我外公沒有資源回收場ＸＤ）

ＯＫ！！！（握拳～！）
繼續沉下去寫第一章！
起碼要完成兩千五百字！！！！！（燃燒……

va……vara……ＶＡＲＡ～～～～～～～～！（轟！）

……吹風機當暖爐用果然會燒掉（炸飛）

ＰＳ.寒流來了，請大家多穿衣服～～新年快樂>W<!!


VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

[mp3]http://pic57.pic.wretch.cc/photos/38/h/hnowwerf/2/1689555816.mp3[/mp3]


第四話──家
=============================================================





貧民區，社會黑暗的一隅。白沙慘白色的微光照著此地，更顯出這個地方的淒涼。街道上並不乾淨，衛生環境並不好。雖然Ｋ隆星當局有設法改善這種狀況，但是隔天這種狀況又會復原，這大概是沒有道德素養的人所製造的混亂。此地最常出現的是巡邏艇的聲音，許多罪犯都會跑到這邊躲藏；而今天巡邏隊的聲音特別大，看來軍方正在展開大規模調查。

這裡鮮少有歡笑，大部分的人為了生存簡直是不擇手段，偷、搶樣樣都來。無疑地，此區的犯罪率非常高；為了生存，沒什麼人把法律放在眼中。雖然政府有接濟救援，但有時候還是力不從心；人們幾乎都是挨過一天算一天。在這裡，每個人都只顧慮「今天」，鮮少人才顧慮「未來」，但是，這家人卻努力地為了「未來」而生活著。

伴隨著巡邏隊的聲響，昏暗的黃色燈光正一明一滅地照著他們。在這狹小的空間內，住著四位Ｋ隆人，這裡只有供息遮雨的地方；室內，被稱為「客廳」的地方只有一張單人床的大小，由於空間狹小，又有些不通風，這邊總有股異味。家中的家俱只有這幾樣：垃圾場撿回來的掃把以及兩個水杯水桶、破掉泛黃的枕頭、一個偷接電源的燈泡。至於飲用水的部份，除了接雨水以外，就只能步行到較遠的地方取用了。

「不行啊，這點錢根本不能讓小FURU上訓練所……」

在勉強可以躺入四個Ｋ隆人的狹小空間裏，一位Ｋ隆婦人盤腿坐著，算著今日的薪水。

「加上我的一共才一千多宇宙幣啊……」

「我……盡力了，也沒力了……好累，老婆……可不可以讓我休息一下？」

語畢，暗綠色的Ｋ隆人向後一躺，準備休息。他已經精疲力盡，想起過去擔任軍方高階幹部時的風光，不禁悲重中來。

在這個地方想要找到穩定的工作真的不容易。他們夫妻都是四處打工，有一餐沒一餐。而今天爸爸的工作是搬運水產，是種非常吃力、容易受傷的工作。望著全身都被魚翅、魚鱗刺傷的老公，她嘆了一口氣。該如何才能夠讓我們脫離苦境呢？要不是那個忘恩負義的人，用計謀將我們的財產洗劫一空，我們現在也不會有這種下場。

想起往事，她搖搖頭，長長地嘆氣。

「女兒……」

一個蒼老的聲音顫抖地從角落傳來，聲音中充滿不捨與不甘。

「媽？怎麼了？腰還在痛嗎？」

「乖女兒，我的腰不重要。這個……這個東西，拿去賣了，那小FURU應該就可以上學，而我們大概也可以換地方住了……」

說著，老婦人從老舊破爛的帽子中掏出一只懷錶，明滅不定的燈泡在此時宣告陣亡，室內一片黑暗。但透過窗子探進屋內的白沙微光，可以清楚地看出這是一個高價物品。圓滑黃潤的外觀、鏡面般的外殼，一看就是貴婦人常常使用的東西。老婦人將懷錶打開，裡面的時間停留在四時七分，而時鐘一旁的外殼內鑲著一位藍色Ｋ隆人的照片。

「媽……」

她內心掙扎著，顫抖的手緩緩地伸向懷錶。該怎麼辦呢？這是她的父親親自給母親的紀念性禮物，相對的價值也相當高。只要賣了這個，就可以馬上得到一筆高額資金，正好可以改善他們的生活。

「拿去吧……。」

Ｋ隆老婦人笑著，一滴淚水順著她的臉頰留下。

母親正要伸出的手在空中停下，眼神猶豫著，最後，她還是搖了搖頭。

「可是這個東西是……」

「我說可以就可以，這是為了我們全家好……。」

老婦人的眼淚潰堤，兩行淚水不斷地從她眼中流出。

她的母親一向都是堅強的人。丈夫以前是高級的軍方幹部，但她只是個農家女兒。母親教導她要忍耐、吃苦，以備不時之需。沒想到這種教育不幸地派上用場，他們真的成為落難的一份子。在這時刻，最重要的是「繼續忍耐」，她看了看懷錶，伸出手，將懷錶輕輕地錶蓋上，而後將溫柔地將老婦人的手握到懷中。

「別這樣，這是爸留給妳的。」

「乖女兒……嗚嗚……」

老婦人淚流滿面，失聲痛哭。

──為什麼……為什麼要奪走我們的財產？他們不是兄弟嗎？

老婦人悲痛地想著，心如刀割。看著已經打鼾的女婿，以及他身上的傷口，不禁悲從中來。從前，眼前這位落魄男子是Ｋ隆軍的上尉，他曾經接受過一次「轉生」手術，在「轉生」完幾日後，就遇上她的女兒，兩人相愛，幸福地結婚，並且留下愛的結晶。但是過沒多久，女婿的弟弟使用計謀將他們的財產以及一切掠奪走，連女婿的官階也被廢除了，於是，他們一家人只好流落到貧民區，在這個地方等待FURURU破卵出生。而他們最大的心願就是，希望這個小朋友可以努力地向上爬，再度重建家族的光榮。

但在FURURU成長到幼蛙型態沒幾天，老伴就染病撒手人寰，當時，他們盡力地去尋求「轉生」的手術，但無奈以非軍人的身份進行手術費需要三億伍千萬，於是，他們只好陪在老伴身邊，讓他安然的過去。她永遠記得，死亡時間是Ｋ隆統一歷二四二八年四時七分。

「喵。」

一隻小動物的叫聲從門外傳來，這是常常徘徊在這一區的小貓，牠全身漆黑，琉璃般的眼珠子、溫和的動作，直叫人喜愛。這通常是FURURU回來時的象徵，也不清楚為甚麼，這隻小貓似乎特別喜歡FURURU。母親趕緊收斂悲傷的情緒，準備迎接孩子回家。



「咪咪，今天過的好嗎？」

屋外，小女孩的蹲在路旁，開啟袋子發出沙沙聲響。家就在一旁，但不論多麼勞累、辛苦，她一定會留下些許的食物好給這隻貓吃。

「一天只能給你一點，要慢慢留著吃喔！」

「咪嗚…」

貓咪道謝般地叫了一聲，立刻大快朵頤去了。FURURU輕輕地摸了小貓的頭，道：

「咪咪好乖喔，我改天再教你怎麼共鳴喔！還有，這是要給你的禮物！」

說著，小蛙走向家門旁的小縫隙，裡面放著一顆黃色柔軟的球狀物體。

也不知道是懂還是不懂，小貓看了FURURU一眼，又輕輕地叫了一聲，隨即埋頭狂啃得來不易的肉骨頭。小蛙慢慢地撫摸著小貓的身軀，笑了笑。

除了家人以外，最能讓她開心的就是這隻小貓了。她試著到垃圾場裡面尋找廢棄的寵物玩具，可惜找到的不是破的就是太舊的，這樣子咪咪絕對沒辦法玩得開心。於是，她特別留意材料，希望能夠製作一個玩具給牠。這顆圓球就是小女孩準備的禮物，但因為她的手藝不太好，畢竟不是專門製造玩具的好手，所以只能弄出這種東西來。火紅的小蛙笑了笑，將黃色圓球放在小貓的身邊，走到家門前。



室內，母親輕輕地放下老婦人的手，任她看著懷錶沉思。她抬起頭，走向門口，吸了一口氣調整情緒，露出那個天天都一定要表現出來的微笑。

「媽媽，我回來了。」

敲門聲隨著稚嫩的聲音從門縫溜進來。

「歡迎回來！」

母親打開門，緊緊地把小女孩抱入懷中，磨蹭她白皙的臉頰笑道：

「辛苦了！」

「媽媽也辛苦了！」

小女孩親切的回應，搖了搖尾巴，翠綠的眼瞳閃爍著興奮的神采。母親摸了摸FURURU褐色的帽子，眼神轉為憂傷。

「對不起，我們還是沒辦法讓妳去上學……。」

早在四年以前，FURURU就要求要到訓練所增長知識，因為聽說訓練所有很多好玩的課程。訓練所的確是個好地方，裡面遊戲般的課程，刺激又不會受傷。而K隆星的教育主要是經由激發潛能，量身訂做一套教學方式，再導入各行業需要的用途。每個學生在進入訓練所後會視情況安排負責的教官，隨時關心學生的狀況。

「……」

提到這個話題，FURURU的眼神黯淡許多。能夠去訓練所學東西是她最大的夢想，但因為家中環境的關系，無法實現。但她還是打起精神，微笑道：

「沒關係，我不要爸爸媽媽給我什麼東西，我只要能跟爸爸媽媽外婆在一起，我就很幸福了！」

語畢，將媽媽抱的更緊，在她懷中撒嬌著。

見到如此乖巧的女兒，母親不禁流出感動的淚水。原來，女兒對幸福的定義是這麼簡單──只要能和家人在一起就夠了，其他什麼都不重要。想起以前自己常常跟父母要東要西、吵吵鬧鬧的行為，她深深地覺得這個孩子實在是成熟懂事。

「小FURU真乖！那，妳有沒有什麼願望呢？有沒有想過以後要當什麼？」

母親慈祥地摸著小蛙的頭，拭去眼淚。

這個問題好像有點難，小蛙歪著頭，緩緩思考著。

「我想要開一家資源回收場，然後也要會做很好吃的東西給爸爸媽媽外婆吃！因為資源回收場的伯伯對我好好喔，而且啊姨會做好吃的東西。對了！今天回收廠的啊姨送我一個便當喔，今天晚上我們就吃這個吧！」

小蛙伸手往破爛的帽子內一伸，拿出先前老闆送她的便當。摸起來還溫溫的，其香味更是銳不可擋地散發到屋中。

母親淡淡地笑了，小蛙將便當放在四人中間，開始叫父親起床。

「爸爸外婆吃飯了！回收廠的啊姨送我一個便當喔！」

FURURU有元氣地說。

「快來吃吧！──Furu！」

她驚訝地叫了一聲，嘴巴張得可以塞下一個碗公，眼睛直視前方，好像看到了什麼東西。

「怎麼了？」母親有點憂心地問。

小女孩的眼神盯著一隻老舊的掃把，像是發現什麼東西似的。

「外──外公──外公！」

小女孩大叫著，驚得正在休息的父親以及沉思中的外婆跳了起來，FURURU立刻掙脫母親的懷抱，猛然往掃把衝去。

眼看女兒就要撞上掃把，父親立刻將她拉住，仔細地打量著女兒。

「小FURU，妳今天是不是太累了？」

「是啊。我知道你很想念外公，但是外公已經去……去很遠的地方旅行了……」

母親黯淡地說。「死」這個字眼對於小朋友來說實在是太沈重了。

「可是，可是外公就站在這邊……」

她指著掃把前方，沒多久，她看著那掃把的眼神轉為疑惑，頭歪向右邊。

「為什麼不要跟他們說？」

幼蛙面向掃把說，這看在另外三人的眼裡甚是不自然。

「不要啦，外公我好想你，大家都好想你耶！」

小女孩說著，淚水在眼中打轉。

「乖孫，外公已經出去了。」

孫女的舉動勾起外婆悲傷的回憶，她強忍著淚水。

「外公，抱抱。」

FURURU擦了擦溢出眼眶的淚水，不管周圍的狀況，伸出雙臂，對著放置掃把的地方說。

「小FURU……」

這實在是太荒唐了，母親搖了搖小蛙道：

「外公已經出去玩了。」

「Furu？！外公的手會從我的身體穿過去耶……」

不顧家人的意見，幼蛙困惑地望著前方。

「外公好厲害喔！不過我想要外公抱抱。」

小女孩親切地揮動著雙臂，臉上露出天真無邪的笑靨。

「孩子，該休息了，今天辛苦妳了。」

母親擔憂地說。賺了一天的錢，想必是吃了不少苦頭，會不會操勞過度而出現幻覺了？

「……啊！外公說……」

FURURU看了空中一陣子，似乎在觀看什麼東西。

「外公說外婆還是很漂亮！」

在一旁的外婆看得目瞪口呆，如果下巴可以拿下來，那她的下巴的長度應該是可以插到地面下了。

「小FURU……」

母親正要把小蛙抱過來時，爸爸舉起一隻手，要母親停下動作。

──這種舉動太奇怪了，是不是某個東西能讓孩子看得到精神波長……？

父親皺了皺眉頭，問道：

「小FURU，你今天是不是有撿到什麼東西？」

問到這個，FURURU的眼神立刻轉回為興奮，她兩隻小手往頭上的帽子內翻了翻，拿出一個灰色的袋子，被塞得鼓鼓的帽子立刻塌陷成平坦狀。

「爸媽外公外婆我今天賺到好多錢還有老闆對我──」

FURURU迫不及待地說，使得語句全部糊成一團，沒人聽得懂她在說什麼。

「慢點，小FURU，慢慢說。」

FURURU停頓幾秒，整理一下喜要說的話，綻出笑容說：

「今天，我撿垃圾賺到兩千三百八十宇宙幣！」

語畢，立刻將袋子解開，將內容物倒在四人中央，叮叮噹噹的錢幣聲沁入耳中，全家人立刻眉開眼笑。而那個橢圓形的物體也跟著掉了出來。

「哇，小FURU好厲害喔！」

外婆移動不太方便的身軀，給了她一個擁抱。

「Furu──」

FURURU臉紅地回抱著外婆，身後的小尾巴不斷輕輕地擺動。

「可是…這個是什麼東西？」

父親拿起那橢圓形並鑲了寶石的金色物體仔細的一瞧，上面刻的紋路是Ｋ隆星的古文，而自己好像在哪邊看過這個東西。

「喔！那個是變色先生。因為他的爸爸媽媽對他很壞，所以我把他帶來跟大家一起住喔！」

聽到這番解釋，母親接過橢圓狀的物體，搖了搖，摸了摸，敲了敲。

「這個東西好像沒有生命啊！」

「可是，就是它讓我可以看到外公的！外公你說對不對？」

此時，FURURU的眼神忽然盯著右邊，嘴巴緩緩地動著，看起來像是在讀什麼東西，確定之後，小蛙慢慢地將這些字句讀出。

「女──婿你結──婚那──天來不──及趕到──會場。Furu？爸爸結婚的時候還遲到了啊？」

「……」

此時，父親臉部一陣僵硬。

──真的是岳父！老婆ˋ岳母不可能跟孩子說這件事情的……。這種狀況，除了使用軍中的「精神波長鎖定器」以外，大概沒有其他可能性了。可是……沒有道理啊，那種高價的機密物品怎麼會出現在這種地方？難道，這個東西就是……！

「精神波長鎖定器」，顧名思義就是偵測並顯示精神能量目標的機械。當人死亡時，不久後身體會損失約十五KeronG的重量，經實驗捕捉發現，這就是所謂的精神能量。也因為此偵測技術的發展，也才造就了「雷卡洛恩斯克系統」的誕生。

「小FURU，這個東西是不是軍方遺失的？」

父親指著那個金色物體問道。如果真的是軍方遺失的，那必須趕快通報才可以。今天巡邏隊的動作比以往還大，說不定這個東西真的就是……！

「不知道。」

FURURU歪著頭說。此時，外面傳來反重力式引擎降落熄火的聲音，父親心中一驚，流下一滴冷汗。

「總之，我們要快點把這個東西弄走……」

父親看著那橢圓形的寶石物體，留下更多汗水。

「我有不好的預感……」

「臨檢！」

一個中年Ｋ隆人的聲音伴隨著推門聲而來，令人冷汗直冒──寶石狀物體還放在四人的中央啊！

----------


## Triumph

是序章的小女孩啊?

這次是描述事件的因由吧?




> 白沙慘白色的微光照著此地


這句怪怪的'3'......

好溫暖的家庭啊~~~~

----------


## a70701111

這個排法，讓我嚇得冒冷汗。
才剛回到家中，東西也才剛拿出來，就直接臨檢(囧)。
但是，這小小的東西要藏起來也應該很容易才對。
就等VARA的寫法拉……
在嚇會慢慢的等的XD

----------


## VARARA

TO Triumph:
嗯XD~~~
在下在這邊有影射教育的重要性~~
ㄧ個人的觀念會決定他一生的走向！

那句話我等等會改一下ＸＤ感謝提醒
如果對幕後設定不熟，猛然看那個一定會覺得怪怪低ＸＤ～～

ＴＯ小迪：
後面還有更精彩的（邪笑……）
Va...Vara,共鳴的慾望來了varavaravaravaravaravravaravaraXD


VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

[mp3]http://pic57.pic.wretch.cc/photos/38/h/hnowwerf/2/1689555817.mp3[/mp3]


第五話──查緝
============================================================================






一位中年Ｋ隆人的聲音伴隨著推門聲而來，父親心頭一驚，立刻將金色物體藏到背後，就只有一秒之差就會被這個巡邏員發現藏匿物品了。巡邏員走進屋內，稍微看了看狹小的房間，眼睛半張，瞳孔的焦點不知道落在哪邊，看起來似乎很疲倦的樣子。

「……好小。」

巡邏員帶著有點不屑的口氣道，這個舉動引起FURURU強烈反彈！

「我們家才不小！」

她嘟著嘴說，她的直覺告訴她，這個怪叔叔一定不是好人。暗綠色的體色、半圓的無神眼眶、站姿外八、再加上那份不屑的氣息，看起來就是一副流氓樣。

「……FURURU。」

父親臉色僵硬地看著眼前屌兒啷鐺的Ｋ隆人，忍住憤怒的情緒道：

「FURURU，叫叔叔。」

一陣沉默。FURURU吃驚地看著父親，想要說什麼卻說不出來。她看了看外婆還有媽媽，兩人的表情都相當沈重。

──這個怪叔叔就是爸爸的弟弟？不會吧？

FURURU一驚，成呆滯狀態。由於家庭環境複雜，以至於她小時候就聽了很多「家庭的歷史故事」，而故事中最輝煌燦爛的反派就是叔叔，他得勢後，陷害爸爸，奪走家裏的一切，以滿足他自己的私慾；也因為這樣，FURURU一家人才會落到這種下場。

「啊，啊。」

巡邏員拍了拍頭，蹲下身，注視著FURURU的父親。他的眼珠子骨碌地動著，緩緩地上下掃視親哥哥，他皺了眉頭，搖搖頭，探了口氣，嘴裡發出嘖嘖的聲音。

「是老哥啊！好久不見啦。最近過得如何？我已經升到准尉了，說真的，你邋遢成這個樣子，我差點就認不出來了耶。」

父親咬牙切齒，但仍是忍下這口氣。

「別說客套話了。有何貴幹？」

──現在的狀況已經夠糟了，如果再得罪他的話，那我們家大概就完了。忍住、忍住，為了我們家好，我必須忍住想殺人的衝動！

父親暗中握起雙拳，微微顫抖著。

「喔喔，我是奉上級的命令，來查緝這個東西的。」

巡邏員笑著，拿出一張紙。

「而且是以搜查長的身份來執行的喔，哥哥。」

母親一把搶過那張紙，其力道差點把紙給撕了。看著紙上的圖樣，母親露出零點零一秒內的驚訝神情後立刻恢復為先前的神情。紙上畫的正是FURURU帶回來的謎樣物體！

「哼。這種東西再這個地方怎麼找得到？要找也去珠寶店找找吧？」

「小姐，我們在這附近發現這個裝置啟動時所散發的波動，所以上方才會要我們來調查。話說，像您這樣漂亮的小姐，待在這個地方也不是辦法。有沒有興趣跟我回軍營呢？」

准尉說著，一朵黃花從超空間傳送到他的手上。

「您可以在軍中……」

話沒說完，母親一手將花拍到地上！

「這朵花很美，但是在你手上就好像一坨爛泥一樣，真是可惜。聽說軍人中只有一點點敗類，沒想到今天竟然被我遇上了。」

在FURURU一家人還未被逐出軍隊時，也就是眼前這位男子剛得勢的時候，在軍中有關於他的風流傳聞可是滿天飛。「玩弄女人的心」、「腳踏八條船」等等的傳聞，令母親對這位男子感到反感。他們兄弟真是一條線的兩端，一個老實到不行，一個陰險到不行。

巡邏員先是一陣臉部僵硬，與FURURU的母親瞠目相視，過沒多久立刻轉變臉色成一副受傷害的樣子。

「哥，我會讓她幸福的，對不對？」

「好好當你的軍人吧，准尉。我們這邊沒有你要的東西，請離開。」

父親冷冷地說。

「唉，你還沒回答我的問題呢。」

「請你離開。」

父親半圓的眼眶瞪著眼前這位男子，他眼中佈滿血絲，顯然理性已經繃到極點，似乎快爆發了。

「不回答我就沒辦法離開，你也知道我追根究底的個性啊。」

准尉淡淡地說，語氣夾雜著一輕蔑。

「我才可以給她幸福，離開！」

怒不可遏的父親移動身體，眼看就要站立並露出藏在背後的金色物體了，外婆立即站起，將氣昏頭的女婿壓回坐位上。一瞬間，准尉似乎看到什麼金色的東西在親哥哥背後隱約反光。

「年輕人，我們今天的工作已經很累了。可不可以請你不要打擾我們呢？」

外婆淡淡地說。

「喔喔，生活辛苦了啊……」

只見准尉笑著說，手中突然出現一把手槍，突然扣下扳機，子彈直直地向父親射去！眼見子彈就要射中父親了，FURURU下意識地尖叫！

「Furu──！」

以分毫之差，父親側身一閃，這也將那個物體顯露出來。FURURU吃了一驚，她是第一次近距離看到開槍的過程，過程驚得她的心臟猛烈跳動著，他還以為爸爸會中彈！但這不重要，事蹟已經敗露了，有沒有方法可以補救呢？

此時，「雷卡洛恩斯」的聲音在FURURU的體內響起。

『主人，我現在說的話只有妳聽的到。我可以做部份隱形，也就是說，別人看得到我的外表，卻摸不到我。你要不要啟動這個功能？』

──好好好，只要能夠讓爸爸安全的方法都可以！

FURURU急切地對著心中的聲音說。

「身手沒退步呢！老哥。那，現在讓我們來瞧瞧這是什麼東西？」

准尉說著，彎下腰要撿起這個物體，眼看手就要碰到那個物體了。FURURU立刻收起慌亂的心，說：

「那邊又沒有東西，叔叔你好奇怪。」

FURURU大膽地說，留下一滴冷汗，她擠眉弄眼地要家人附和她。家中三人都露出困惑的神情，巡邏員明明就看到這個東西了，這招怎麼騙的了他？

「老弟，隨便對平民開槍是會被判軍法的。還有，我並沒有藏什麼東西。」

沒時間遲疑了，父親大膽地附和道。

「什麼沒藏東西，那這個東西是什麼？」

准尉說著，手摸向那金色物體，但令人意外的是，他的手就這麼從物體之間穿了過去！

「奇怪？」

他的手在金色物體間晃了晃，不斷穿透著，就好像摸到空氣一樣。

「叔叔可以去別的地方找嗎？這邊真的沒有東西啊。」

FURURU道，心中鬆了一口氣。變色先生還真厲害！

「……。」

他疑惑地摸著那個「應該是有東西」的地方，但卻摸不到有物體存在的感覺。他想了想，拿出探測雷達並開機，怪了，核心的能量波動的確在這邊啊！難道雷達損壞了？不，這個雷達偵測了幾十次都是正確的，這一次也不會犯錯。

──嗯……是姪子率先說這邊沒有東西的……那……問題很可能出在她身上。

准尉精準的推理著。他在雷達中輸入幾個指令，並看著其上的結果。

「呵。」

准尉一笑，將雷達面向親哥哥。

「最後一次的啟動脈動顯示，地點是在這邊，而且是我的姪子啟動的。」

「她什麼都沒啟動。別以為我忘記你有戀童癖，你休想把他帶走。」

父親說著，站起身來，聽到他想要把女兒帶走，父親已經做好打架的準備了。

「別讓我難辦事嘛。換做是別人，他們也會這樣做的。而且，既然是被我查到，那我當然會對我的姪子好啊，只要他把東西交出來，我可以確保她一切平安。」

他說著，笑了笑，用那豆子般的黑瞳瞄著FURURU。

「你以為我們會相信你？」

母親也站了起來！

「你用計謀奪走我們的一切，你當我們還會傻傻的相信你？」

「我之前有說過以後會給你們好處啊，由我來抓的話就可以確保她的安全，這就是好處之一。」

「如果真的有，我寧願別人來抓我的乖孫！而不是讓你這種人來抓！」

外婆激動地站起，沒想到准尉手中閃現一抹紅光，一道光線就從手上的能源手槍中射出！

「媽──！」

「喝──！」

在一旁的父親見狀，將真氣集中在手掌，眉頭一緊，硬是用手吃下這發攻擊，被灼傷的手正冒著煙。

「你……你！」

外婆躲過致命子彈，心有餘悸，不斷喘氣。

「妨礙公務。在這樣下去我就沒什麼好說的了。」

准尉的語氣冰冷得可怕。

「好個妨礙公務！」

只見母親從背後偷襲，一個猛撲，壓得這位准尉無法起身，手上的槍更是掉落到父親旁邊。兩人纏在一起，沒多說話，就是一陣拳打腳踢！

「俺小時候是耕田的，別小看農家！」

這場架一發不可收拾，父親也加入戰局，將這些年的怨氣全部出在親弟弟身上，打得准尉臉上一陣紅一陣青，再加上母親內力充足的「耕田拳」更是讓准尉淚水直流！

「兩個打……一個！成什麼英雄好漢？」

准尉口齒不清的說著，要防衛兩人的攻擊已經非常吃力了，更別說是進攻。夫妻的攻勢越來越猛，說什麼也停不下來！父親一個掃腿，迫使准尉跳了起來，而母親內力十足的一拳就這麼從頭頂打下，准尉硬是用左手擋下這一拳，手臂的骨頭發出怪異的聲響，看來是需要送醫，此時父親又是一個掃腿，准尉來不及躲避，就這麼硬生生的被掃到掃把旁，母親二話不說，撲上前去又是一陣猛抓猛打！

「自從第一次打跑那個進我家偷掃把的小偷後，我們下了毒誓，決不在外人面前顯露功夫！但今天是例外，看老娘代替繁星來懲罰你！」

語畢，手肘奮力地往准尉的肚子一靠！

「嗚喔！」

勁力十足的一擊使得准尉吐出晚餐來！

「不……不要打架！不要打架！」

FURURU緊張地叫著，她第一次看到父母變成這個樣子，幾乎就是殺紅了眼，看到目標就是一陣亂打。

「停……停下來啊！如果殺了一個軍人，那我們這輩子註定亡命天涯了！」

外婆擔心地喊著，不過似乎沒效果。

「打不死的，我和他一起長大，知道他的極限在哪邊！」

正忙著攻擊，父親快速地回頭說道，隨後又是一肘打在准尉的左手上！准尉忙著防禦，想從超空間中拿槍，卻立刻被母親的無影手打到一旁！被打掉的槍械越來越多，在外人看來就像變魔術一樣，憑空打出一推槍枝來。母親眼神一閃，瞬間蓄氣，使盡全力往准尉肚子攻去，拳速快到肉眼幾乎不能分辨，眼看這一拳躲不掉，准尉只好使勁用雙手接住，但此時！

「這一拳是為了剛剛那兩槍！」

父親大吼，一拳打在准尉後腦杓，震得准尉滿天金星！ 

「哇啊…」

准尉口水留了滿身，已經沒有防禦能力，意識越來越模糊，父親一腳踢去，將准尉踢至牆上！當下一陣急躁的腳步聲從門外傳來，門瞬間被踢開，一位帶著散彈槍的士兵出現在門口，看到打架的狀況呆了一下，立刻大吼：

「你們在幹什麼！」

他瞪著屋內的所有人，殺氣騰騰！

「啊……准尉大人！」

見自己的上司被打得亂七八糟，小兵舉起槍！

「不准打了！再打我就開槍！聽到沒有！」

「殺……了他們……他們藏匿『核……心』，不接受……制裁還對我動手……」

准尉有氣無力地說，挨了剛才那一擊，看來這次回去得做腦震盪檢查了。在軍中時，雖然說夫妻兩人在Ｋ隆軍算不上是頂級格鬥家，但是他們的攻擊速度以及默契為他們贏得這個稱號：「火鴛鴦」，也立下不少戰功。

「什麼……？」

小兵看到的是三個扭打的成年人以及在一旁著急的老婦人、小孩。看起來好像很善良，那他們為甚麼會藏匿核心呢？雖然說上司被打成這個樣子，但是似乎是他自作自受──小兵很瞭解這位准尉的習性。

「殺什麼殺？！是你先對我的丈母娘開槍的！」

父親上前，對著趴在地上無力顫抖的准尉又是一腳踢去！

「嗚咯！」

准尉嘴角流出鮮血，與口水混在一起留了滿地。

小兵顧慮到自己的前途與將來。得罪這位准尉可是要命的，他一向遊走在法律邊緣，但卻沒有證據可以將他可能犯的過錯顯示出來。

小兵心中默念著抱歉，扣下散彈槍的扳機，散彈掃向全場的每個人！

FURURU胸口感到一陣溫熱，有股以前從未感受到的力量波動從體內不斷湧出。在FURURU眼中，子彈突然變得非常緩慢，此時！

「不要──！」

FURURU猛然一喊，雙瞳閃出淡綠強光！散彈像是受到什麼阻力似的，硬生生地定在每人的正前方。

「我不希望……有人受傷……不要再打架了……」

FURURU說著，一滴晶瑩的淚珠自她雙瞳流下。

小兵目瞪著定在空中的子彈，嚇著了。他以及准尉的雷達發出特有的嗶嗶聲，這是偵測到「核心」啟動時所發出的聲音。

「你──你你你是什麼怪物？」

小兵警戒地退了一步，暗自開啟防護網，深怕那些定住的子彈會飛過來刺穿自己。這個女孩沒有武裝，沒有「阻力護盾」或者是正在開發中的「反式空間定位系統」，竟然能夠做出這種使物體停止的效果，這小鬼絕對不是泛泛之輩……！

FURURU眼看事實已經被拆穿了，無法逃避。她低下頭，悄悄地落下淚水，一滴滴地打擊地板。

「變色先生說，他的父母對他很壞，只把他當道具來用，所以他離家出走，剛好遇上我。變色先生偷偷跟我說過，在這邊他感覺很幸福。為甚麼你們要把變色先生帶走？」

小兵先看了上司一下，很好，還撐得過去，不會死。對這個小鬼必需要用懷柔的方式，不然等等他就會被射成蜂窩了。但是，這個小鬼說的變色先生是什麼……？

「變色先生讓我能夠看見我外公，而且變色先生很善良，為甚麼你們要把他帶走？」

「等等……變色先生是什麼？」

小兵問著，FURURU拿起地上的金色物體。

──是「核心」！這麼說的話，這個小鬼的力量是來自「核心」？她能夠不靠機械的輔助就可以直接操縱能源體「核心」，所以說……「核心」已經跟這個小鬼同化了？不對，先看看能不能直接拿到核心再說吧。

小兵想了想，立刻露出微笑，手中的槍枝化作一道微光消失在空間中，小兵小心翼翼地將雙手舉高，作投降姿勢。

「乖，只要把這個東西給我就好了，我可以確保你們的安全。你們都可以留下來，繼續生活……喔不，我們軍方可以給你們一大筆費用讓你們創業喔！」

「不要！你們對變色先生那麼壞，所以變色先生才不想回家！」

「孫子，快點把東西給他，給了我們就沒事了。」

「可是，可是變色先生很難過耶！」

「乖孩子，現在我們沒有能力幫助變色先生。」

母親黯淡地說。為甚麼FURURU一直稱這個東西為「變色先生」呢？它從來沒變過色啊，而且也看不出有任何生命跡象。

此時，小兵突然想到什麼似地拿出雷達，在上面輸入一些指令後，將雷達的探測端指向金色物體。他本來以為雷達會發出聲音的，但卻沒有，也就是說，眼前的「核心」已經成了一個空殼！他露出驚訝的表情，再將雷達對著小女孩，此時，雷達發出嗶嗶的聲響，看來，「核心」的本體不知道為甚麼跑到小女孩的體內去了。他皺了眉頭，說：

「對不起，我需要小妹妹去軍方那邊一趟。」

室內一片寂靜，只剩下准尉斷斷續續的喘氣聲。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

跟你一起共鳴吧ＸＤ
　　嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎（被埋）

　　確實教育很重要ＸＤ
　　不過話說，夢想越是平凡的，成就越高
　　夢想越高的，成就反而平凡ＸＤ
　　這就是所謂莫非定律吧？
　　不過例外到處都是（被拖走）

----------


## Triumph

變武俠小說了,好一個耕田拳!(大驚!     開玩笑就到此為止~(還真是很短的玩笑.......

個人認為這類角色初期越是人渣的話,到最後殺了他會越暢快~

核心就沒能「好好」的幫助他們嗎=口=?真累事 '3'

----------


## a70701111

哇嘎！
武打動作寫的真讚XD
不過，明明是外星人，怎麼稱號卻是超東方的。
這個小孩子，可以稱為無邪氣了。
對於路上撿來的東西，卻是深信的它。
這個家庭背後，應該還有不為人知的秘密吧……
為什麼這個裝置會讓她發現呢？
家庭的成員看起來也有一定的武打基礎……
謎點還太多了……
就讓在下期待的看下一篇吧。

----------


## VARARA

to  呆虎鯨:
va……vara(臉紅)
共鳴真的有種說不出快感呢，有機會大家可以試試看喔!
唔～～不是ｋ隆人能不能體會這種快感我就不清楚了＠＠～～
不過有點麻煩的是，身邊沒有藍星人時才能盡情地叫……
不然被當成神經病就完蛋了~"~(怒)



> 確實教育很重要ＸＤ 
> 　　不過話說，夢想越是平凡的，成就越高 
> 　　夢想越高的，成就反而平凡ＸＤ 
> 　　這就是所謂莫非定律吧？ 
> 　　不過例外到處都是（被拖走）


人類本是最小的，但卻起來主宰世界。
嬰兒什麼能力都沒有，但卻是最幸福的。

這種事情實在是多到不行ＸＤ
仔細看我的作品，裡面也常常會隱藏一些含意ＸＤ！！
「一條線的極端，其實剛好是重合的」
各位有發現這點嗎？ＸＤ

-----------------------------------------------------
ＴＯ　Triumph：
核心為甚麼不好好照顧他們？
其實這和核心本身期待已久的本質有關聯ＸＤＤＤＤＤ
請期待下回！！！
------------------------------------------------------
ＴＯ　小迪：
嗯～～
只是想要加一點不同的元素在作品內ＸＤ
所以就出現火鴛鴦了（炸）

是的，在下以一個自來定義FURURU--------「善」。
至於核心為何找上她？就是因為這個「善」。

「家庭的成員看起來也有一定的武打基礎…… 」
是的～～他們都是軍中的高材兵喔！
不過……因為ＸＸＸＸＸ所以變成這樣了。
（ＸＸＸＸＸ的地方請期待第三部＠＠……我還沒寫出來）
vara vara vara vara XD~~



VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

[mp3]http://pic57.pic.wretch.cc/photos/38/h/hnowwerf/2/1689555818.mp3[/mp3]

第六話──切割
=============================================================





「哇啊啊啊啊啊啊──！」

在長方體的實驗槽中，小蛙承受著極大的痛苦，尖叫著，小小的身軀不斷放出電流，使實驗室內照得光亮無比。光束發射器將「等離子分割射線」投射於幼蛙小小的身上，她不斷地扭動身軀，想要找地方掩護，但這光束是由四面八方射來，使她無處可躲，每次的射擊都使實驗槽內煙霧密佈。

「分離率百分之十，實驗槽崩毀臨界值百分之六十。」

「停！」

指揮官一聲令下，操作員立刻中斷「抽出」程序。小蛙身上仍是放著藍白色的電流，震得實驗槽咯咯作響。FURURU一家人被帶到總部後，基於要將「雷卡洛恩斯」拿出的理由，FURURU的雙親們只好心不甘情不願地答應這次實驗。

「指揮官，這要怎麼辦？目前的機械根本無法承受『核心』的力量。」

空間內密佈的數個銀幕不斷地閃著紅色的警示光芒，操作員見狀，立刻又操作機器，更換實驗槽的外殼，這已經是第三次更換外殼了；原本的外殼已經焦黑不堪，顯然是FURURU身上的雷電造成的。

在實驗槽裡面的小蛙聽不清楚外圍的聲音，她只感覺好累、好想休息，她也不清楚這些雷電到底為甚麼會從她體內發出來，但是她並沒有被電到、麻麻的感覺。如果只是被電到般，那種麻麻的感覺到還可以忍受，要命的是，每當機械射出來的光線照在他身上時，他承受到的苦痛幾乎像是內臟被扯出一般的難受。

她喘著氣，意識模糊地看著實驗室外面焦急不已的家人，她決定忍住不叫出來，以免他們擔心了。正當FURURU這樣想時，機械又開始運作，這次的拉力更大，逼得FURURU不叫不行，她半張著眼，身體的知覺一點一滴流失，漸漸地，她的眼前漸漸黑了下來。

她似乎脫離了實驗槽，懸浮在一個不斷變換色彩的渾沌空間中，感到無比輕鬆快活，身邊的一切都消失了。她飄飄然地沉醉於其中，但又納悶這份感覺好像不太正常。正當她不解為甚麼疲憊感與疼痛感消失時，早晨在運輸機上的記憶緩緩地浮上眼前。

『小FURU，早安喔。』

是媽媽的聲音，可是，我不想起床，不過，我又不想惹媽媽擔心……

『媽媽，我好怕。』

我被媽媽緊緊地抱在懷中……

『不用怕，我們都會陪在妳身邊的！』

『真的嗎？』

『嗯，就當作去看醫生就好了！』

『乖孫，這個給你。』

外婆手中拿著一顆糖果！我從來都沒有吃過糖果，因為會浪費家裏的錢。

『這是幸運糖喔，吃下去就不要怕了，好嗎？』

『嗯……。』

糖果好甜，原來糖果的味道是這個樣子。

爸爸、媽媽、外婆，我不會怕了！你們也不要擔心我喔。

周圍漸漸暗了下來，她感到疲憊，但卻不會疼痛。現在，她需要的是小憩一下。

「睡吧，吾愛。沉醉在黑暗溫暖的懷抱中。」

低沉的聲音自FURURU耳邊響起，有如遠雷隆隆微弱的振動聲響。

──變色……先生……

這成了她最後的思緒。



實驗室內，眾人看著小蛙的手顫抖地摸著實驗槽外壁，緩緩地滑下。她的瞳孔漸漸失去焦點，膝蓋一軟，向前一仆，頹然倒在實驗槽中。

「FURURU！」

實驗室外，透過玻璃觀看的父親見狀，一個箭步衝到實驗室門前，狠狠地垂了門一拳！

「給我開門！不然老子就把門拆了！」

內部竟然沒有回應，父親一急之下開始踹門！

「等一下，先別這樣，我相信FURURU會沒事的……」

「怎麼可能沒事！他們根本就把她的身體當玩具玩！」

父親絲毫不理會丈母娘的勸說，向後跨了一步，做出衝擊波發射的預備姿勢，瞬間運氣，一團紅色白波動的光球在他嘴前緩緩成型，這是他曾經貫穿一艘大型戰艦的強大招式。他身體向後一仰，作勢準備發射。

──「火鴛鴦」救不了自己的孩子！這算什麼？我就不信這扇門打不破！

紅黃白漸層的光能波動隨著大吼聲彈射而出，宛如流星般拖著淺紅色能量波動。瞬間，前方的白色大門發出強烈光芒！

「負責人給我滾出來！」

煙霧瀰漫，正當父親舉步要衝入門內時，煙霧散開。他發現門沒有破，也沒有任何損傷。一位身著連帽黑袍的Ｋ隆人漂浮在門前，不知道是什麼時候出現的，但是，依照他手掌冒煙的情況來看，擋下那發能源波的就是他！

「午安，『火鴛鴦』。」

連帽黑袍的Ｋ隆人用平淡的語調說，好像是不熟的鄰居打招呼一樣。父親吃驚地看著眼前這位Ｋ隆人，照理來說，他不應該出現在此地。

──是「執法者」！怎麼會出現在這個地方？

K隆人分為三種，一種是「普通人」──他們可以生育後代，戰鬥力是最低的。第二種是「生化者」，只要是在身上安裝非天然的硬體即是，在他們之中只有極少數人是自願的。在「轉化」為「生化者」的過程中，極端痛苦，能夠安然無恙的人並不多。而「執法者」是「生化者」中的佼佼者，只有自願成為「生化者」的人才有機會成為「執法者」。

「執法者」們為了法律而存在，必須禁慾、過嚴謹的生活，這是與「普通人」、「生物兵器」最大不同的地方，而苦修的代價就是近乎完美的力量。最後，第三種人則是「生化者」的翻版──「生物兵器」。他們自從卵受精開始，就接受基因改造，以方便以後壯大軍用。他們生來就是兵器，為戰鬥而生，也為戰鬥而死。普通人的比例佔百分之九十四，而生化者的比例佔百分之零點六，生物兵器的比例佔百分之五點四。

執法者的雙眼藏在帽沿下，只露出嘴巴和一半的眼白及琉璃般的墨綠色眼瞳。他拉下帽子，露出樣貌；看起來和普通人沒什麼兩樣，圓圓的豆子大眼，左眼戴著眼罩；其上有著一個螢光的同心圓圖騰，體色是紫羅蘭色。比較特別的是，他沒有戴任何一種類型的軍帽，腹部以及頭頂都沒有識別符號。

「……」

父親收勢，將蓄積在體內的氣打散，分送到每個細胞中。執法者可是惹不得的，從某方面來說，他是比將領更不能掉以輕心的存在。「執法者」緩緩地自空中落下，長袍隨之舞動，有著蝴蝶般翩翩的優雅。

「兩位應該是鼎鼎大名的『火鴛鴦』了，是嗎？」

「正是。請問先生有事嗎？」

母親冒著冷汗，這位執法者的氣息令人相當不舒服，總感覺他是笑裡藏刀。

「被害人對軍法部提出申訴，麻煩三位隨同我去跟被害者對質。」

他的語氣是如此的平淡，以至於讓人懷疑他到底有沒有自身的感情。家人們面面相覷，做不出決定。



自從「實驗品」昏迷後，實驗室內開啟了大大小小的懸空銀幕，佈滿整個空間，密度多到走路時都必須小心翼翼地閃避。銀幕上的內容除了數字以外，某些圖表還紀錄著一種未知的強大波動。這次的人體實驗已經持續了一段時間，卻沒什麼進展。正當操作員們束手無策時，突然，某種淡黃色氣體從FURURU身體中透散而出，操作員們欣喜若狂，但這個氣體卻又捉弄似地收回FURURU的體內，操作員們的臉色又垮了下來。

「這東西還真難纏！」

「指揮官，剛剛那個黃色氣體確定是『核心』的本體。請問還要繼續做下去嗎？」

「……」

指揮官看了看實驗槽中的女孩，似乎是完全失去意識了。看來，這項實驗對於她的傷害非常大，該怎麼辦呢？再繼續這樣弄下去，說不定真的會害死她……

「指揮官？」

「最後一次。」

指揮官皺著眉頭，他活到現在，做了上萬次的實驗，唯獨這個實驗異常棘手。此時，昏過去的幼蛙有了動靜，全場三十多位Ｋ隆人立刻注視著實驗槽。FURURU身上散發出一股黃色的謎樣氣體，操作員立刻進行捕捉──根據圖表顯示，這正是雷卡洛恩斯！但不論嘗試哪種方法，都沒辦法將這個看似氣體的東西捕捉起來。

看似氣體的東西漸漸聚集，形成一個Ｋ隆人的樣子。它沒有識別符號，只有眼白和Ｋ隆人的身體輪廓。這個身形將仆倒的FURURU扶正，使她平躺，憐惜地摸了摸小女孩的臉。他轉過身，面對眾人。

「……各位好。」

沒有聲帶的構造，這個氣體般的東西不知道是從哪邊發聲的。但可以確定的是，這個較年輕聲音充滿了善意，不像原本低沉的聲音一樣令人發冷。

「你是『雷卡洛恩斯』嗎？」

「我沒有名字，但是我的代碼是『千年伯爵』，也是『核心』和『雷卡洛恩斯』的啟動力量。」

指揮官被搞糊塗了。難道「雷卡洛恩斯」有雙重性格，一個的代碼是「千年伯爵」，另一個的代碼是「雷卡洛恩斯」？可是這樣說好像也不太對，這個人已經說了「我沒有名字」，依照這點來解釋的話，他是另外一個人，是不同於「雷卡洛恩斯」的。資料內有記載：「雷卡洛恩斯」系統是活的類體生物，並不是死的機器。換句話說，這個系統和人是很相近的。我們可以把它比喻成人，只要是人，一定會有一個「意識」。但是這邊相衝了，一個個體之內怎麼會存在兩種意識呢？

「『雷卡洛恩斯』要比較感性的我來跟大家溝通，在下懇請各位放過這個小女孩，讓她好好休息療養吧。」

「先回答我的問題。你是『雷卡洛恩斯』，對嗎？」

「不是。」

「那你是誰？」

「剛剛說過了，你們可以叫我『千年伯爵』，但是我沒有名字。打個比方，『千年伯爵』是我的綽號。如果你們感覺方便，也可以叫我『雷卡洛恩斯』。」

「資料上說『雷卡洛恩斯』是活的，而以目前的觀測，活體只會有一個『意識』。那『雷卡洛恩斯』之中怎麼會有兩個『意識』呢？」

指揮官把腦中的問題全部說了出來。面對這個問題，雖然無法瞧見「千年伯爵」臉上的表情，但的確可以感受到「千年伯爵」似乎很著急，想要把自己要說的話說出來，但指揮官的問題並不是他要說的重點。

「我簡短說明，因為你們目前認知的代號『雷卡洛恩斯』已經不耐煩了。你們可以用書來比喻我，但是這個比喻還是沒辦法完全形容我和『雷卡洛恩斯』的存在。一本書的內容是一樣的，但是它可以印製無限本。我和『雷卡洛恩斯』的內在是相通的，我是他，他是我，但他生氣時，我可能不會生氣，但是他可以知道我並沒有生氣。我們可以知道彼此的意思，也可以互相討論事情……」

面對這麼奇怪的理論，實驗室內的眾人表情一致，呆滯。「千年伯爵」見狀，立刻將說明結束。

「除非你們已經脫離肉體，並且到達第四次元的境界一陣子後才會瞭解這個隱藏的宇宙原則。現在，我要說的是，請放棄將我們與FURURU分離的想法。我們已經連結成為一體了，只要誰脫離誰，我們都會崩毀消失。」

「上級要我們將你們分開，並且讓『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統恢復運作。」

「為了你們的生命著想，請放棄這向行動吧。就編個理由給上級，他們便不會怪罪於你們。」

「一開始你擅自脫離『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統，才造成這個爛攤子要我們收拾。如果你可以自行脫離FURURU的話，一切就沒問題了。每件事都會恢復正常，這個小女孩也可以平安的長大！這是你自己製造的麻煩，請你自己收拾！我做過這麼多實驗，第一次遇到這樣殘忍的項目！我已經做不下去了！」

指揮官沒好氣地喊了回去，心如刀割。面對這樣的問題，「千年伯爵」沉默一陣子，開口說：

「你知道我們為甚麼要離開所謂的『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統嗎？」

「這不重要，我只希望這個小女孩能平安長大！」

「不，這很重要。『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統的存在打亂了原本宇宙的秩序，這個系統能夠強制人的精神能量留在第三次元與第四次元之間，永遠沒辦法成為第四次元的生命體。每種東西都有每種東西的歸屬，不論人、事、物都是一樣的，而精神能量的歸屬就是第四次元。」

實驗室內鴉雀無聲，只剩下電腦微微的運作聲響。

「我們之所以離開系統，是為了要讓系統不能夠再度運作，我們也可以隨著這個小女孩的老化而死去，不用再受時間的束縛。並且讓那些因為『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統而被禁錮在第三次元的肉體中，無法離開的精神能量得以釋放。這是我要傳達的訊息，請你們三思。」

「可是，我們有些成就很高的人需要這個系統來繼續幫助國家……」

「這樣是錯誤的！」

話沒說完，「千年伯爵」打岔喊道。

「精神能量有它該歸屬的地方！我是受害者，製造『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統的祭品！我不希望還有人會像我一樣永遠被拘束在這個時空之中，沒辦法回到自己的歸屬……」

話沒說完，「千年伯爵」的身影突然晃動著，散失成先前的黃色霧狀類氣體，收回FURURU的體內。面對這突如其來的動作，眾人們都傻了眼。

「等等！我還要說明……」

指揮官慌了，他要的意見還沒表達完啊！此時，FURURU閉起的雙眼突然張開，翠綠的瞳孔消失了，只剩下眼白。她緩緩站起，穿透實驗槽走到眾人之間。眾人一驚，警戒地看著眼前著魔般的小女孩。

「給我答案。要放過我們與這個小女孩，還是不放過？」

──是「雷卡洛恩斯」的聲音！

經過「千年伯爵」這番說明後，指揮官鐵了心，下決定。

「我不會放過，因為這是上級的重要指令，也是許多人民從軍的附屬願望。我們只能請你自己出來，要不然就是我們強制分離。更何況，如果你們當初不想繼續從事這個工作，你們直接自毀就好了，幹麼還拖累這個小女孩？錯不是在我們，而是在你們！」

「我沒有自毀的程式碼，宇宙秩序也不樂見任何東西自毀。無法自毀的我只好出此下策，找了個善良的個體並融入，與他共存共亡。現在，我再問一次，你要不要放過我們？」

「問幾次答案都是一樣，我想所有人的想法大概都是如此！」

「很好。」

小女孩以不是她的低沉聲音說著。

「違反宇宙秩序的人們啊！『制裁』開始了。」

在眾人還沒意會這句話時，小女孩身上散發出微微的亮光。她手向上一舉，空中白光乍現，閃得眾人睜不開眼，紛紛舉起手遮掩這強大的白光。

「你！你想要做什麼……」

「雷卡洛恩斯」沒有回應，只見空中的白光射向每個人，將眾人的身形吞沒，如同繭般包裹著。眾人掙扎著，卻越來越軟弱無力，一個接著一個倒了下去。此時，「雷卡洛恩斯」、「千年伯爵」、以及小女孩原本的聲音齊聲說道──

『時間倒轉！』


-----------------------------
下一話將是第一篇的終章
敬請期待ＸＤ

VARARA

----------


## 卡庫爾

時間……倒轉？
代號利奧高？
凡是與第四維相關的東西，都是謎團阿。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

該怎麼說呢＠＠
　　很刺激，很懸疑，很想請你寫下去（被毆飛）

　　小小的身體居然可以容納這樣的能量，這樣的靈體（？）
　　大概是因為善愛無限大吧？（遠）
　　雖然我覺得黑才能包容一切（被打）

　　時間到轉？
　　不知道會倒去哪裡

----------


## Triumph

這一集,我看到了「大審判官」和「星界」哩,

不過這類設定多半是陪襯之用,

我就看看你的處理方法吧。

7話完嗎?那下次是放淡藍回憶囉?

很好奇你還有多少存貨......

----------


## VARARA

ＴＯ 卡庫爾:
這個倒轉有可能會是以後的一個小笑點ＸＤ……
「代號利奧高？」
↑這是什麼意思＠＠？在下不懂＠＠……

ＴＯ　呆虎鯨：
對在下來說，人就像一張紙------年紀越大，寫上的東西也越多。
反之，小時候卻是接收資訊最為迅速的時候^^
關於靈體的敘述，請期待下一章ＸＤ

很高興有人會期待在下的作品^^，希望大家能夠繼續喜歡下去ＸＤ～～

阿……
varvaravaravaravaravaravaravarvaravarvaravaravaravarava~~~~
(遲來的共鳴(炸飛))

ＴＯ　Triumph：
「大審判官」和「星界」？
嗯……這是動漫作品嗎？＠＠我沒看過說……
是指幕後設定嗎？
雷卡洛嗯斯只是被製造出來的系統，並不是審判官ＸＤ
星界的話，在下不清楚所以不知道怎麼解釋ＸＤ

存貨阿？
沒了。（攤手）
下一章是最後的存貨了ＸＤ……
目前正在寫新的一篇……大綱都ＯＫ了，可是篇名不知道要用甚摩好＠＠
淡藍回憶大概會是星之沙漏的最後一篇吧＠＠

----------------------------------------------------------------
看了這章，大家有沒有發現核心為甚麼不好好照顧FURURU一家人了？


作者脫殼區~


我!
我自由!
我自由拉阿哈哈哈哈varavaravaravara(556狀XD)
今天考完三個主科,輕鬆多了~~
也代表我可以拿練琴的時間來寫小說拉!!!
衝阿~~~~我要存稿存稿XDDDD

另外,跟大家推薦一部小短片[監獄兔]
非常好笑XD
(看了第二次還是在笑XD)
(上電腦課偷看的嘿嘿XD)



VARARA

----------


## a70701111

嗯……中間有一個小錯字XD




> 「除非你們已經脫離肉體，並且到達第四次元的境界一陣子後才會瞭解這個隱藏的宇宙原則。現在，我要說的是，請放棄將我們與FURURU分離的想法。我們已經連結成為一體了，只要誰脫離誰，我們都會崩毀消失。」 
> 
> 「上級要我們將你們分開，並且讓『雷卡洛恩斯克』系統恢復運作。」 
> 
> 「為了你們的生命著想，請放棄這向(項)行動吧。就編個理由給上級，他們便不會怪罪於你們。」


不過應該不會影響文章的內容拉……
這篇更能看出VARA的進步。
不僅僅是動作形容，連聲音的部份都照顧到了呢。
只是沒有太多景物的描寫XD
(畢竟在建築物內嘛，有是外星所以才難寫吧。)
最後的一句時空倒轉，呃……
如果有這樣的系統真的很可怕的說。
比原著的KIRUMIRA系統還可怕……
還有，K隆軍連小孩子都不放過的樣子，讓我有點訝異呢。
因為看到目前為止，都很少看到軍方對孩子動手說。
下一篇應該會寫出那句化的意義吧……
加油阿！！VARA！[/quote]

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

[mp3]http://pic57.pic.wretch.cc/photos/38/h/hnowwerf/2/1689555819.mp3[/mp3]



第七話──著魔
=============================================================

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
最後一篇，在下想確定一下能夠支撐看到這邊的獸有幾位ＸＤ～～
感謝你們的支持！！（飛撲～～～）
嗯，各位應該會發現這篇的迷點還是多到數不清～ＸＤ
這整篇就是大綱的伏筆喔ＸＤ

之前有位朋友跟我說，KERORO是搞笑的，我寫這樣根本就不符合題材。
全部刪掉，對我會比較好。
叫我別浪費時間去做這些沒意義的事情。
（笑）
我熬過來了，呵呵ＸＤ
（當下被說「全部刪掉」的時候，我還挺SHOCK的(汗)）
後來又遇到一位朋友，說我太多地方都不成熟，刪掉不要寫會比較好。
他要我好好弄我的音樂（笑）。
而後，有位朋友對我說，這種大東西對我來說太難了，請我先寫淡藍回憶。

於是，我採納了第三者的意見，可是我仍是繼續寫下去……淡藍回憶，是很重要的東西……我不敢亂寫ＸＤ。

兩年走來，這條路挺坎坷的（茶～）

希望各位會喜歡^^這篇重寫了兩次~~
是用一堆0分數學考卷堆出來的XD

下一篇,KERO等人就會出現了!
但是,下次貼的時間大概會間隔很久^^
各位如果對作品有意見,歡迎提供喔!
如果感覺有些建議貼在版上不妥,請寄信到
hnowwerf@yahoo.com.tw

這邊真的是提供在下動力的地方阿XD大家都好親切,不像我之前那兩位[作家]朋友……(汗)

作家是用來什麼的?(笑)
對那兩位[專家]來說,似乎是[把別人作掉專用的專家]
varavara~~~哈哈XD

ps.收費的目的是想看看有幾位朋友期待著這篇小說^^!!

VARARA

----------


## Triumph

hero哩......不如叫blerer吧......

那麼像吸血鬼=口=

帥氣的k隆人想像不能。

好樣的!居然和艾莉莎搭上線了!(順帶一提她是我最愛的角色

因此~期待期待~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

雖然這樣說對你兩個朋友感到很抱歉
　　不過，不是做家就能全面否定別人的作品的

　　你又不是文筆不好，標點符號錯亂，或者是說文章是隨便亂寫的
　　全面否認太過分了！

　　不同於原作又如何？
　　同人文就是要寫出自己的東西啊！
　　別難過了（拍拍）

　　話說，ｈｅｒｏｒｏ不是＂好像＂吸血鬼，是根本就是吸血鬼吧？　囧！
　　吸血鬼都很帥的（被毆飛）

----------


## a70701111

艾利莎也出現了呢……
嗯……
所以說KERORO小隊的人還是會出現摟？
有艾利莎也有冬樹，也就是說，藍星的原著制度還是存在的。
這樣對在下來說，可看性大大的提升了呢。
在下可是看到這裡了喔……
VARA要是在給我整個刪掉或做大幅度修改的話，我一定會要你一口的喔。
期待下篇……

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯，看來是個相當大規模的故事啊！
不知道地球上的本體是藏在哪裡？
神祕人的身份也令獸好奇……

這章可真是滿是懸疑啊！
期待下一部。
該不會是轟轟烈烈的大亂鬥吧？

----------


## VARARA

TO Triumph:

這位「HERORO」是「淡藍回憶」的重要人物（謎笑）～
目前只能透漏這樣，vara vara vara(奸笑XD)
至於他為甚麼會是這個樣子呢?
請待淡藍回憶揭曉XD!!

艾莉莎在下一篇中會扮演舉足輕重的角色^^
我也是很喜歡這個角色
(謎PS.冬樹好受阿(被砸))

TO 呆虎鯨:

阿哈哈XD
所以這條路真的不好走XD(精神壓力超大@@)
(我第一位朋友看了我寫的兩段之後就說出那段話了OTL|||)

對了,我最後打上這段的用意並[不是][我怕批評]
而是批評之外,也要顧慮到作者的心情XD
嗯……不少國家幼苗都是因為這種批評導致以後沒出息阿(茶)
……我又想起以前被鋼琴老師拎著頭往鋼琴上砸(我的鋼琴啟蒙老師)
她的名言：零分！
(我到死都會記得很清楚= =!!)

說到批評,我自己會是把優點跟缺點平等地列出來……
優點幾項,缺點就幾項@@
都是缺點,太過嚴苛﹔
都是優點,太過虛偽﹔
兩者綜合,調適學習。
這是個人的評論法則ＸＤ～

（Σ0口0怎麼扯到這邊？！？！）

TO:小迪
是的！KERO等人會出現,藍星人群也會出現,KIRURU也會出現XD(目前預定的)
畢竟這是[原創同人],若是沒有作者的元素那就怪怪的了@@
(之前有人建議我把淡藍回憶放到首篇,生命之鑰改成第二篇……各位覺得如何?若可行,在下會立刻動工@@)
我也很喜歡艾利莎XD!
2-2她就會出現了,而且是很重要的[引發者]！
（捏太大ＸＤ）
被咬嗎?
vara………(思考)
那我等等來按下delete鍵好了XD
(被咬大好阿!!!!)

TO:瀟湘
是的,這是規模很大的故事＠＠
（那位朋友叫我放棄也是正常的，因為真的很難＠＠）
主要是網狀結構，但看起來卻是用線性結構來書寫的作品。
下一篇就會說到「藍星」了ＸＤ！
（不過第一話好苦手阿……我不喜歡寫藍星人＝　＝！！可是，總算昨天生出來了＠＠～）
「該不會是轟轟烈烈的大亂鬥吧？」
會有極為相似的場景，而且……
血味很香喔。
vara vara vara……(邪笑)
感謝期待^^!!

-----------------------------------------------
感謝各位對本作的支持!!
在下會努力寫作的!
但由於,1/17號~1/29號要去營會,所以……
沒辦法寫(0口0)。
我會加油的！

另外，下一篇的水準可能會往下滑一些，因為實在是太久沒寫了（死）。
請各位努力評判，讓在下能夠回到以前的水準，感謝喔ＸＤ！

（總感覺2-1的分鏡太多了，可是……又改不了＠＠）

第一篇是比較沈重的故事,第二篇會有對比^^
嗯……其實一ˋ二篇的順序是可以顛倒的XD

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

『歡迎使用語音導覽手冊。此機器是ＳＳＳ級軍事機密，故只提供單方面導覽。
機械名稱：Ｒｅａｋｌｒｏｎｚｅｎｋｅ*
機械用途：重生時使用。
　　　　　此機械能將單一個體回歸到原始（卵）狀態，並將受用者的記憶、能力備份，以使人肉體重生。
使用條件：
1.受用者必須有肉體的物理/化學性損害，以致肉體壞死或肉體組織嚴重受損時，方可進行重生。

2.如果受用者已經死亡，則必須保留住受用者的完整體重，不得有任何體重的流失。屍體保存方式及理由在此不多提。

3.請將受用者的身體置於培養槽中，機械會自動開始程序。

4.請勿將受用者身體以外的異物置入機械中，以免程序發生錯誤。

5.此機械只會用古Ｋ隆文表示，若在銀幕前的你沒有具備翻譯的能力，請另尋他人幫忙。
執行程序：
1.將受用者的『精神能量資料』（即軟體部份A區）與環節部份（即連結肉體與精神能量資料區的環節）以及肉體（即硬體部份）分離，前兩者暫存於『Ｒｅａｋｌｒｏｎｚｅｎｋｅ』的撓場*波動區，以防止能量散失。

2.將受用者腦中的皺折資料讀取後，備份到『Ｒｅａｋｌｒｏｎｚｅｎｋｅ』暫存區中，此項目由『Ｒｅａｋｌｒｏｎｚｅｎｋｅ』自動執行，並由八位操作員處理備份時發生的錯誤。

3.備份完成後，即刻進行肉體的卵化作業，回歸為肉體原始的狀態。

4.將步驟1.的精神能量資料以及千倍壓縮後的腦部皺摺資料於適當時機（約肉體脫離卵的階段時）注入重生的肉體中。

5.步驟完成，將受用者的肉體取出後，請置於醫院的特別看護區，等到受用者醒來即可。
備註：詳細理論請參考POLELE的著作【末後到開始的環節】，在Latinoge資料庫中可以找到此書。如需閱讀此書，需有上將的允許。
導覽結束。』

這是K隆軍的最高機密之一喔!
不知道賣到藍星可以賣多少錢
Vara Vara Vara Vara $_$+++
---------------------------------------------
XDDDD
各位對於設定上有問題的可以踴躍提問喔>W<
感謝您對於此作品的支持!
對於要貼出新的一篇,我還沒做好準備@@~
第二篇目前的完成度是30%(汗

VARARA

----------


## a70701111

咦……
這個是器械的原理嗎？
雖然說是機密沒錯，不過也不用丟出來吧XD
因為看懂了，後面能使用的東西就會變少了阿。
汗顏……這個東西應該只有K隆星人看的懂吧……(因為都是K隆文阿)
除非說發生星際大戰，不然對藍星來說，只是鬼畫符而已喔……囧

----------


## 卡庫爾

這個東西，即使是K隆人，應該也是看不懂的吧！

畢竟是古代文字……







原來金文這樣也好用啊XD

----------


## VARARA

> 這個東西，即使是K隆人，應該也是看不懂的吧！
> 
> 畢竟是古代文字……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ＴＯ小迪：
這是……
傳說中的……
拖稿專欄……
………………
囧TL||||

我正在加油~~~~
-----------------------------------------
TO 卡庫爾:
有沒有發現不對勁的地方呢?
古代的科技竟然會比現在還強……
(這個隱意放在第一話中)
所以第三篇很精彩=ˇ=++++
(被狼牙棒打去寫稿T0T|||)


VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

[mp3]http://f5.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555820.mp3[/mp3]


第一節──記錄者
===============================================================================





「你們感覺這件事如何？」

「……」

在不為人知的地方──第四次元某處，「他們」正看著一切事情發生。這裡，充滿了光；沒有黑暗的容身之處。一切都被這光籠罩著，所有色彩都失去顏色，成為灰階的色調；對方的形體只剩下模糊的輪廓。

「我必須先道歉，因為……」

她微微地鞠躬。這聲音聽起來像小孩子的聲音。Ｋ隆型態的她，背後站著一匹白色的駿馬，閃閃發亮。

「不用道歉。我們都只是旁觀者而已……而且，等到你資歷更深一點，你會發現這些並沒有差別。這並不是你的錯，而是三次元的物體們自己的選擇。在我們這個空間，時間的存在是沒有意義的。」

人魚少女並沒有開口，但聲音卻迴盪在那人的心中。少女沒有穿著任何衣物，魚尾閃閃發亮。在他身邊，漂浮著一個海底生物；年代久遠，它物種的名稱早已無法被人類鑑定出來。

「……」

FURURU的事件正映在他們的眼中。每個細節都清清楚楚；參與這事件人物的每個表情、心思、動作，全部都逃不過兩者的眼睛。

「我是新的繼承者，如果有觸犯，請各位前輩見諒……」

「這裡並沒有什麼嚴重的規定。」

少女莞爾一笑。這笑容隱藏在白光間；看得清楚，但又那麼的虛無縹緲。

「所以……想必各位也知道，這位HERORO的嚴重性……」

新「記錄者」的聲音有點顫抖。才接棒沒多久，就遇上這種事情……

「是的，關鍵點的確在他。」

少女的聲音如止水，但仍透露出一絲絲的不安。這種事情理當不能發生，因為會敗壞行星間的秩序。

「各位打算怎麼解決？」

她急切地問。

「由我來觸發吧，看來你也不能繼續待在七芒星壇上看著一切了。」

記錄者們都有自己的「座位」。每個星球都會有一個記錄者，負責記錄星球的歷史。而「座位」的樣式五花八門，但都有代表的特殊意含。

「是的。對了，你知不知道我們的上司是誰？」

她雖然知道這樣問很突兀，但她還是做了；畢竟，前一代記錄者直接把棒子交給她，什麼也沒說就消失無蹤。「星系」的負責記錄者到底是誰？

「你必須自己去找這個答案。而這個事件剛好牽扯到靈界與人界、第四次元與第三次元糾纏的事件，應該會給你機會去找找那位上司。」

雙星記錄者悄悄地於第四次元某處展開這次會議。



一年後，在地球的極深之處。

樂音隨著水的旋動飄出，如夢似幻。但她們沒管這美妙的琴聲，只是猛力地向目標前進，辦完事好走人。

前方是一座水中的古老殿宇。那曲調如水流般，是帶有憂傷氣息的小調；聽起來是如此的憂傷，卻又不讓人感覺拖泥帶水，反而像是一道洪水後的彩虹，見證一切的發生，是悲傷，但似乎又是希望。

她們身邊有許多螢光的漂流物，身處湛藍的漆黑之中。猛然一看，恍若處於星夜間。但從四周的水壓就可感受到，這是海底，萬物起源之處。周圍有許多海草，隨便一條就有七、八公尺長。

殿宇廣場前，是一位穿著厚重鎧甲的騎士塑像。馬的前腳抬起，騎士手持長矛，舉向天際。但這塑像已經斑駁凋零，有許多鏽蝕之處，看上去似乎隨便一碰就會散掉一樣。昔日的光輝，如今已成為過去。殿宇中的她，正撥奏一把散發出藍色螢光的豎琴，演奏著古老的小調，訴說古老帝國的昔日繁華。

「找我們有事？」

不帶感情的聲音傳出，如同一顆沈重的石頭砸在音符上，演奏者的視線移開手中的古代豎琴，琴聲嘎然而止。

在地球的深處──海底，艾麗莎與其父親站在一座古代殿宇中，斑駁的石牆、傾倒的石柱內藏著當時上古帝國的輝煌。殿宇牆上內佈滿雕刻，但多已鏽蝕。此殿宇佔地甚大，粗估有十幾公頃。隱藏在深海中，不為人知。此地的特色是有許多海草，有些長得十幾公尺高，就像海底伸向上方的觸手，正柔和地舞動著。從殿頂上望去，四方盡是深藍的深藍的深藍；遠方的地平線隱藏在海水中，四周無光；此地便是地球第一代文明的大帝國，但它的名字已逝去；掩沒在湛藍的大地之母中。

她放下身旁一人大小的豎琴，飄向艾麗莎與其父親。天藍的魚鱗與身邊的漆黑藍形成明顯對比，頭上頂著幾個貝殼，琥珀色的瞳孔仍是那樣迷幻，好似能吸入人的靈魂。她，正是「記錄者」之一，諾特爾瑪的少女，同時也是存在於童話中的「人魚族」。

「……。」

少女注視著兩人，看似有點憂心。

「……歷史……發生未預期的錯誤。身為『記錄者』的我們，相當怕宇宙體系的崩潰。」

「那為何要找我來？」

艾麗莎保持一貫的冷漠，眼神銳利如鷹。

「交織於千年以前的錯誤……如今，卻又因著兩方合一的野心浮現而出。」

少女暗示性地說，希望涅布拉──這位行星碎片的生命集合體──可以瞭解其中的意含。

「我不懂。」

艾麗莎頭上的貓耳髮夾多出一顆酒紅色的眼瞳，那眼瞳說道。

「……難道，你的記憶庫中並沒有類似的經歷？」

她似乎很為難，魚尾有點焦躁地動了動。

「你是說，兩顆距離遙遠的星球，上面有人有相同的野心，並且後過某種方式合作？」

「……嗯。」

少女眼中閃過一絲曙光。

「別開玩笑了，你說這種情況發生在地球上？藍星人目前連『外星生命體存不存在』這個問題都不確定，還談什麼合作？」

涅布拉道。這是他聽過最稀奇的一件事。少女的眼神明顯露出焦急，她正在思索，該如何才能使這件重要的事情被觸發……

她靈機一動！

「我不能說清楚，因為這是我的職責。但，只要你願意觸發這個事件，我能夠保證妳有許多享用不完的『食物』。」

艾麗莎是個人偶。由無生命，因一些因素而成為有意識的個體。幾年後，她與涅布拉──也就是那個黑色球體──相遇，兩人一同踏上「成為人類」這條辛苦的道路。

「也就是說，可以加快我成為人類的速度？」

「……是的。」

艾麗莎的任務，必須獵取那居住在黑暗之中，不為人知的駭物。獵食越多，她成為人類的速度也越快。

她沒有一絲猶豫，迅速地問：

「該如何觸發？」

少女嘆了口氣，一臉無奈。

兩人浮在湛藍海中，螢光物一亮，一滅，如夢似幻。





==============
作者脫殼區：
先說聲抱歉ＸＤ，拖了非常久。
嗯，大家會發現字數少了許多，以前的「章」也用「節」來替代了。
之前，在下給一章設定的目標是五千字。
雖然規律，但卻下意識地把自己困入「框框」之中。

……
在下一直找不出，為何自己對小說的熱情減弱了--------
原來，是因為這個原因。
於是在下還是用自己的方式去寫，畢竟也沒有要拜託小說頻道出書。
（小說頻道的出書限制：一章要五千字）
寫作是自在ˋ快樂的，就如同作曲。

可惜，在下發現這點時，已經要大一下學期了……
發現的太晚。
不然現在絕對可以寫到以前寫的進度……（搥牆壁＝口＝！）

至於之前的排版會不會改……我也不清楚＠＠
雖然說統一會比較好，但是「生命之鑰」篇，比較有「章節」的感覺。

總之，在下會加油︿︿

基本上可以開始每星期貼「一節」了，ＸＤＤＤ

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## Triumph

幽界和人魚新娘=口=(這話能讓我立刻聯想到的......

地球上的深海啊......老實人類可能認識深海不及宇宙......

牠太神秘了。

在閣下的設定中那兩位是認識的啊(一個無口雙馬尾,一個大眼長髮)>=3''=被巴

創作是自由的,被限制著當然寫不好了,

所以加油哦~

----------


## VARARA

> 幽界和人魚新娘=口=(這話能讓我立刻聯想到的......
> 
> 地球上的深海啊......老實人類可能認識深海不及宇宙......
> 
> 牠太神秘了。
> 
> 在閣下的設定中那兩位是認識的啊(一個無口雙馬尾,一個大眼長髮)>=3''=被巴
> 
> 創作是自由的,被限制著當然寫不好了,
> ...


有人回了  好高興@@~

原作設定中兩者也是認識的^^

其實深海中才隱藏著地球的秘密呢……
可惜都沒人有搜尋的大成果＠＠

我會加油寫的ＸＤ+
感謝^^

VARARA

----------


## a70701111

不要在拖稿拉……
多想些出來吧VARA(我好像也沒資格說你XD)
紀錄者與艾麗莎入鏡！！
這次以這兩方為重點阿……
當然裡面帶有的劇情也不少，不過VARA似乎把紀錄者在設定一次了。
雖然感覺會有點奇怪，好像原本扯不上的東西，都扯上拉。
可是這也是小說好看的地方所在阿……
期待下篇阿……

----------


## VARARA

> 不要在拖稿拉……
> 多想些出來吧VARA(我好像也沒資格說你XD)
> 紀錄者與艾麗莎入鏡！！
> 這次以這兩方為重點阿……
> 當然裡面帶有的劇情也不少，不過VARA似乎把紀錄者在設定一次了。
> 雖然感覺會有點奇怪，好像原本扯不上的東西，都扯上拉。
> 可是這也是小說好看的地方所在阿……
> 期待下篇阿……


還會扯上更多更奇妙的東西（炸
我現在有點害怕會不會讓別人看不懂＠＠

--------------
最近比較慢貼～～～抱歉ＸＤ
（晚點有時間再繼續寫...＠＠忙阿）

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇


[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555821.mp3[/mp3]



第二節──偷偷監視著……
=============================================================





深夜。





「滴答……滴答……」

西元二xxx年，初夏。日本某處陰暗的地下室內，時鐘傳出規律的聲響，鐘擺正紀錄似地擺動著。一切是那麼寂靜，彷彿在預示著什麼──一種令人不太安心的寂靜。

「Gero Gero Gero……」

悶在被窩裡的他已經醒來，他緩緩地從棉被縫隙滑下床，輕巧得似乎連一點灰塵也不願意驚動。下床後，他仔細地聆聽四周的聲音，確認沒人發現時，他走向模型架，往架上的一處按下。隨即身旁出現兩個浮空銀幕，裡面映著冬樹與夏美熟睡的樣子。

冬樹與夏美是姐弟。冬樹體能差、成績不大好，但對於自己執著的東西會努力鑽研；就異性緣來說，冬樹還挺吃香的──身邊有兩位女性正暗戀著他。其中一位經常暗示，冬樹卻完全不懂暗示的含意。他的特徵是頭上有一撮頭髮會豎起，聽說小時候因為這樣而被戲稱為「天線」。

反觀夏美，她體能好、成績好，更是學校許多社團的比賽救星，在學校算是知名的人，吉祥校園內還有一個學校不承認的組織──「夏美後援會」，但夏美本人是完全不清楚。自從KERORO等人進入她的生活之後，她的生活似乎有趣了點；但有時候太過有趣，讓她不得不好好教訓KERORO一下。她的穿著輕便，有著令人羨慕的三圍，髮型是雙馬尾。心中有暗戀的對象，也曾經表態；但那位當事人卻沒多說什麼，只是讓一切自自然然地過去。

「……」

KERORO看了看冬樹。發現他有嚴重的黑眼圈，而且似乎沒有睡得很熟。他在床上翻來覆去，嘴角還掛著……詭異的微笑。KERORO冒出一滴汗水。

「冬樹大人是怎麼了？」

反觀夏美，她睡得正熟，完全放鬆。看來是睡的相當好，連一隻蚊子在耳邊嗡嗡叫也沒吵到她。KERORO心中浮起惡作劇的想法；他想稱這個時刻，幫夏美加上八字鬍──

「明天夏美大人一定會很高興是也……Gero  Gero  Gero……」

心動馬上行動！KERORO拿出做模型時用的上色筆，破門而出！

──不！不行是也……

他顫抖著，理智與慾望在心中纏鬥，逼得他走也不是，不走也不是。

──要不然，我的監視計畫將會完全泡湯……！

但，他的腳似乎突然有了意識，向前踏出一步！

──不！不行！不行……可是！夏美大人平常對我這麼糟，這是多好的機會阿！

想著，左腳又自動踏出一步。

──好吧！

慾望之火將理智燃燒殆盡，瞬間，KERORO的眼瞳瞇成一條線──

──給魔鬼夏美一點「顏色」瞧瞧！Gero  Gero Ge……？

突然，某種細微電流般的感覺流過他全身，他似乎感到某種力量正在堅固他的意志！他突然想到事情的嚴重後果，想著想著，垂下頭。

「算了是也……。」

KERORO身上的K隆之星正散發著淡淡的光芒。這種光並不明顯，不仔細看還看不出來。他轉身回房間，躡手躡腳地打開電腦──

「呼……」

──銀幕的微光泛滿室內。電腦風扇的聲音是此刻唯一的聲響。電流爬進主機，驅動它的一切。今夜，它將是主角──一部侵略者的爪牙。

按照慣例，KERORO於此時尋找作戰靈感；暗室內只剩下鍵盤咯噠咯噠的聲響，詭異地寧靜。

「Gero？這是……」

KERORO的計畫是「利用電視節目的題材侵略藍星」。某網頁吸引住KERORO的目光，他停下動作，盯著網頁猛瞧。野獸般的直覺閃過他腦中，這「看似可愛」的東西似乎可以用來當作侵略計畫。

──音樂還不錯嘛！

這音樂聽起來輕鬆愉快，充滿喜感；聽了，會有種想要舞動身體的感覺。

銀幕上，綠紫黃紅四種不同顏色的身影正在一片草地中穿梭、奔跑著……。

難得找到好題材，KERORO二話不說立刻定睛觀看。

「藍星人的創意真多……」

看著看著，半小時悄悄地流過。影片已經重播了一次，但KERORO仍目不轉睛地盯著銀幕。

「Ke……Kero……」

但，越看越久，他的眼神漸漸渙散……。當他意識發覺時，他已經無法掌控自己的身軀──

唾液竟然隨著他那微張的嘴流了些許出來。

他的意識似乎被吸到那平和的世界中，越沉越深……。

----------


## 瀟湘

……VARARA，你是說天線寶寶能保衛地球嗎？

----------


## a70701111

呃……
在下好像已經看過了……
使用這樣的題材，感覺上就脫離了你原本的設定喔。
雖然KERO本來就帶有笑點，可是在下卻比較喜歡正常的集數。
天線寶寶阿……應該來說，這是個很好的幼教節目，可是對KERORO他們卻有不一樣的影響？
如果說，KERORO真的穿著類似天線寶寶的服裝，在下一定先去殺了KERO。
可是，伸實似乎不會這樣子阿……
好吧……先看看下篇會怎麼走向瞜……

----------


## VARARA

暫時停刊。。。

最近兩個禮拜會很忙....

再加上一些創作的部份需要得到確認...@@

所以說又要拖了

對不起OTL

TO小迪：
使用天線寶寶，是想要舒緩一下情緒ＸＤ。。。
雖然說一開始創作的感覺被破壞了，不過那種感覺一直持續的話，我想大概沒人會看的下去。
這篇小說是網狀型的，也就是許多故事同時發生
可以把第二篇看為單獨的故事（但其中仍會插入第一篇的應對）。

苦久了會麻痺，甜久了會膩ＸＤ

ＫＥＲＯＲＯ原作者也有使這種方法ＸＤ

ＴＯ瀟湘：
不能說＝ˇ＝
不能說＝ˇ＝+++
其實就是這個梗的問題讓我暫時停刊的＠＠～～～
先去問問炎大要不要讓我用再看看＠＠....希望他會儘快回覆

VARARA

----------


## Triumph

嗯,這種時期的確很忙= =

要拖就拖吧,這又不是工作。

另外像冬樹那種豎起的頭髮叫「呆毛」哦~

悖有不少人物設計中會加入這種元素的=w=

----------


## a70701111

忙的話就沒有辦法了，畢竟現實比較重要阿。
希望您的忙碌過後，能夠著手創作瞜。
希望這一切都能夠如你所想，讓你能夠順利創造一篇好文章。
不過，要發的時候，還是不要忘了我們嘎……

----------


## VARARA

TO Triumph：
嗯...可是總覺得我在意這個比我的功課還認真阿＠＠
大學畢業之前希望可以寫完＠＠～～

TO 小迪：
放心，我不會忘了這邊ＸＤ
這邊有好多毛茸茸的朋友（大心～我喜歡毛毛>W<）

先貼3ˋ4ˋ5ˋ6節上來……
(看起來很多節其實內容並不多OTL)

還請各位多多支持了~~XD

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
配樂請點~
[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555822.mp3[/mp3]


第三節──思望鄉
=============================================================





當KERORO正在策劃時，一位孤獨的背影正坐在西澤家薰衣草園之中。月已偏西，夜正退去，無雲、無風，此時的夜空就有如裝了些許珍珠的黑盆子。園中有一處希臘式雕刻的噴水池，現在並沒有噴水。薰衣草與翠草交織著，正透散出屬於花海的香氣，使人陶醉。

黑色幼年K隆人望著前方，迷失在自己的思緒之中。侵略行動遲遲沒有進展，這點讓他有點擔心；但是，他相信KERORO一定會辦好這項工作的，因為他就是自己所愛的軍曹哥嘛！

他的視線觸向天際，無垠穹蒼中的星正閃爍著，一亮，一滅。

「Tama……」

他本能地輕叫了一聲。

藍星對他來說是個不錯的地方；尤其是喜愛甜食的他，這邊甜食的種類實在是太多種了，他甚至想要將這些甜食引入Ｋ隆星，好讓大家都嚐嚐看這種美味。但一想到家鄉，那份壓抑的鄉愁立刻湧上心頭。他於花海中躺下，微風輕拂，軍帽隨之擺動著。

──好想家喔……。

礙於作戰，每年只能於過年時回家一次，或者是有特殊理由才能回家，這兩個條件對於他來說還是太苛刻了。雖然出兵時已經作過心理建設，但是，他還是很想念家鄉，想念自己的床舖。

「……。」

家鄉的草原、家鄉的藍天、家鄉的種種……

眼淚，不知何時悄悄滑過眼角，開出一條河道。

他靜靜的坐著，目送最後一顆星消失在天際。

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
配樂請點~
[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555823.mp3[/mp3]


第四節──「你好──」
=============================================================





蟬鳴聲。

早晨的微風特別舒爽，草微微地彎腰。晨陽柔黃的光散滿遍地ˋ空中片狀的雲絮在風的捉弄下捲成一絲絲的，正散發光華。遠看好似金沙鋪陳，令人心醉。

遠在千里之外的地球仍是如此平靜。旭日東昇，一天正悄悄地展開步伐。此時，正值晨間五點──

「鈴──」

「！」

鬧鐘一響，冬樹反射性地起床，連眼睛都還沒睜開就下了床舖。換衣、梳頭，這兩項動作只花了一分鐘。隨即，他衝到浴室去梳洗，又衝回房間拿起昨日整理好的背包。

「很好！」

冬樹異常地早起，他滿臉興奮，臉上些許的黑眼圈表示他已經一陣子沒睡好了。將近兩個月的準備，就是為了今天的重要事情──

「軍曹，我去土井中村找網友了喔？」

冬樹站在KERORO房門外喊著，心中急著要出去。他整理一下衣著，很好，並沒有太亂。但過了一陣子，房間內沒有任何回應，只有傳出一些好像是兒歌的簡單旋律和有點像是非洲土著舞腳步聲。

「Ge──Ro，Ge──Ro，Ge──Ro，Ge──你好──」

「軍曹……？」

這種特殊的鳴叫節奏是冬樹從未聽過的。軍曹到底怎麼了？他皺了皺眉頭，越想越不對勁，一種不安的感覺浮上心頭，冬樹破門而入！

「軍……」

傻眼。

數不清的黑線具象化於冬樹臉上。他手仍做出推門的動作，就這樣僵直地看著房內，宛如一尊雕像……

「丁丁──」

「拉拉──」

「迪西──」

「小波──」

「說，你，好。」

「你好──」

KERORO和著喇叭聲音，慢半拍地說出──

「你好──」

電腦的YouTuBe網站上正放映紅透一時的「天線寶寶」，而在銀幕面前的KERORO正一臉呆滯、有點跟不上音樂節奏地擺動身軀。

「軍……軍曹？」

冬樹搖了搖似乎正在晃神的KERORO，後者眼神渙散地緩緩轉頭望向冬樹，嘴角差點流出口水。

「軍曹，你還好吧？我要去土井中……」

「太陽公公出來了──Gero，Gero，Gero──」

沒等冬樹說完，KERORO一臉呆滯、傻笑著，看來似乎受到某種精神方面的衝擊。冬樹看摯友竟變成這樣，便捉起KERORO，快速地上下左右搖晃了幾下，外加……

「軍曹！」

一聲特大聲的吶喊！

此時，KERORO再度體驗摯友的聲音傳入心底的那種衝擊。但這次更為強烈，KERORO感覺他從某種迷濛的異空間中被猛然拉回來！

「是……冬……冬樹大人？」

KERORO的眼神逐漸集中，原本迷濛不清的神智似乎清醒些。冬樹鬆口氣，軍曹似乎是恢復正常了。

「我輩是怎麼了是也……？」

「不知道，我一進來你就……」

KERORO異常地嚴肅，滿臉冷汗。回想起剛才的感覺，那種腦袋強制被放空的感覺，簡直是渾身不舒服……。

「我……我盯著銀幕看，就……就……」

冬樹拿出手帕替KERORO拭去汗水，滿臉擔心。軍曹究竟是怎麼了？

「我今天要去土井中村找網友，所以……」

話沒說完，冬樹發現KERORO的眼神又飄向銀幕，開始呈現渙散前兆。他立即晃了晃KERORO，並把銀幕關閉。

「你看起來好像很累的樣子？」

「本官……是，我必須好好休息是也……KULULU，今日的侵略作戰會議取消是也……」

冬樹臉前兩公分突然出現KULULU的懸空銀幕，驚得冬樹後退數步。

「KuKuKu……收到。」

銀幕那一端傳來GIRORO宏亮的嗓聲：

「你又要偷懶對吧？給我過來！」

KERORO看了看銀幕，無視GIRORO的大吼大叫，虛脫地道：

「冬樹大人，我就不送您了是也……」

KERORO語畢，立即躺平於床上，望著天花版。其上的電扇正緩緩地轉著，不久後，他眼皮漸漸沈重，緩緩地閉上，似乎睡著了。

「……保重喔。」

他擔心地說。

出門前，冬樹順便幫KERORO蓋上棉被，百思不解地想著：為甚麼KERORO看到天線寶寶會有這種反應？

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
配樂請點~
[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555824.mp3[/mp3]


第五節──出發！
=============================================================





帶著一顆興奮稍微被影響的心，冬樹往車站的方向走去。早上七點，夏天豔陽漸漸散發熱力，但還是挺舒適的，冬樹伸了伸懶腰，重新將行李背好。

──她說要讓我看看驚奇的東西……不知道是什麼？ＵＭＡ？還是……她那邊也有Ｋ隆星人呢？

冬樹想著。這位網友也時常提到「青蛙」這詞，這令冬樹更加興奮──他們到底派了多少人到地球上？是來觀光的？還是「觀光侵略」？地球上潛伏著許多外星人，就在你我之中。他們正在暗中觀察著地球人的一舉一動，冬樹的目標是能認識更多外星人，作個名符其實的「星際大使」！

對於這位網友，冬樹滿懷期待。正當他享受晨陽時，一輛黑色高級禮車迎面衝來──

「嘰──嘎阿──！」

──他只能看著高級禮車迎面衝撞而來，而自己卻無能為力；他舉手掩頭，準備接受迎面而來的衝擊！

禮車因煞車的後座力嚴重向後傾，輪胎哀號聲不絕於耳！然而，就在千均萬髮之際，那熟悉的聲音飄入冬樹耳中。

「冬樹同學，早……早安。」

「早……早安阿，西澤同學……」

冬樹流下冷汗，是什麼事情讓轎車差點撞到他阿？

桃華一臉不知從何開口的樣子，她看了看前坐的波爾，後者向桃華握緊拳頭，表示要她加油。

──嗯！

桃華點頭，拿出一張密密麻麻的報告書。

「冬樹同學，這是……」

她還在想著該從哪邊解釋她私底下蒐集來的資料，沒想到──

「『獨角獸發現！』哇阿西澤同學這真是太棒了你要不要去看看？」

──冬樹因一時激動，二話不說就緊緊握住桃華的雙手！

「冬……冬樹同學……」

桃華樂得發昏，臉上冒著蒸氣；前座的波爾握拳流出兩行淚水，心中默默地說：

──大小姐！您成功了！

緊接著感動得啜泣，拿出一條白色絲巾用力擤鼻涕。

「這個……這個地方在土井中村附近……不知道冬樹……冬樹同學有沒有興趣？」

桃華說著，按下按鈕，車門緩緩降下。眼看冬樹一臉吃驚，桃華解釋道：

「這是新款的定做車，你要不要一起……一起……」

桃華羞紅了臉，裏桃華於心中吶喊：

──好爽！好爽好爽啦！

桃華忍住想要大喊「爽」的衝動！

──阿阿，不行，我不能失禮……

擁有雙重性格的她常常有這種困擾，但這種困擾也不時帶給她好處，例如：當兩個性格人寫一人份的考卷時，可以在內心互相討論。桃華臉紅著，猶如一顆熟透的蘋果。

「土井中村？真巧，我正要搭車到那邊去找網友呢！」

「網……網友？」

桃華的心沉了下來，網友？是不是女的？冬樹的桃花運多到誇張，但幸運的是，他似乎都沒有動情──這給了桃華很棒的機會。但這次是網友，以冬樹小心的個性來說，想必是已經聯絡過一陣子，甚至已經在視訊上看過對方了。難道冬樹已經交了女朋友？

桃華越想越不安，此時冬樹解救般地解釋：

「是一個超自然的同好拉！她說要給我看一些他蒐集的未確認物體，所以約我出來。」

桃華鬆了一口氣。

「那，冬樹同學，我們一起先去找她吧！這樣比較安全，畢竟我有很多保全人員！」

冬樹考慮一陣子。

說真的，他還是太莽撞了。他怎麼知道對方是否善良呢？他仔細地思考著，做出決定。

「──嗯，好。那就麻煩妳了！」

冬樹說著，上車。

「波爾，上！」

「嘰──」

桃華一聲令下，波爾踩下油門，發出輪胎空轉強烈摩擦地板的聲音！

「咦咦？」

「這讓我想起年輕時，開戰車輾斃敵人衝鋒陷陣的感覺阿……」

「什麼什麼？」

不顧冬樹的吃驚，波爾眼中閃過一絲詭異的光芒──

「ＧＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯ────！」

「咿呀呀呀呀──！」

陶華趁機抱緊冬樹！

黑色禮車如子彈般射出，其中夾帶著一絲尖叫聲。

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
配樂請點~
[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555825.mp3[/mp3]


第六節──悠閒時光
=============================================================




「這……真的能吃嗎？」

看著前面一盤黃黃軟軟糊糊的東西，少女怯步了。雖然說香味很不錯，有起司溶解後的香味，可是對於這種東西，小雪還是有些戒心。

「放心，真的很好吃拉！等等……那是什麼？」

夏美看著小雪不知從哪邊拿出的一顆黑色物體，問道。

「這是特製調味料，我怕我不習慣這個……軟軟的感覺……」

小雪拿出的特製調味料，會把半流質狀的東西硬化。把焗烤變成起司餅乾，好像也不錯。

「你就放心嘛！我來吃過好幾次，真的很好吃阿！」

「……」

怎麼辦？夏美的推薦難以拒絕，可是小雪又討厭這種黏呼呼的東西……

「嗯──！」

小雪身上放出一陣陣鬥氣，驚動到其他客人──

「小……小雪？」

夏美心中浮現些許不安。她甚至想到最糟糕的狀況──因為一盤焗烤把店面拆了。不過，應該不會這樣吧……

「我開動了！」

語畢立刻挖了一匙侷烤，眼神堅定地向口中一送！

瞬間，有如泡溫泉的放鬆感受傳達全身；黃黃糊糊的起司不再恐怖，它似乎閃著金黃色的光芒，像是潤滑劑，裹在通心麵上，滑溜溜地向五臟廟游去；新鮮洋蔥與蝦仁的香味洽到好處，再加上融化後起司的滑順口感，彷彿鮮蝦又活了過來；一點點兒的辣味，不刺激味蕾反而開胃，一點點而的甜味，混上優質米飯珍珠般地圓潤，霎時間，飄飄然的感覺由口中爆炸到全身，將那駭人的鬥氣打散，拋到九霄雲外。起司特殊的香味遊蕩在齒間，不肯散去；香菇與鮮蝦的鹹味、起司的甜味與滑順口感、菠菜的青綠加上珍珠般的米飯，組成五重奏，使身體萬孔舒暢；恍若餘音繞樑，三日不絕也。

「真的……很好吃耶！」

小雪顧不得說話，一口接著一口。

「我就說吧！本來就不會噁心阿。還有，這個一定要喝下去！」

夏美指著一旁的碳酸檸檬汽水。小雪刻不容緩，立刻喝了一口──

她的雙眼亮了起來。檸檬汽水本身淡淡的甜味，與起司的甜味互相呼應，攻佔她的口腔。鹹味大軍立即抵抗，但卻力不從心而敗陣下來。但，鹹味並沒有消失；濃濃的清香與甜味，正好襯托出那一丁點鹹的可貴。

她第一次因為食物想要掉下淚來──她拜倒在焗烤與檸檬碳酸汽水的溫柔攻勢之下，天阿！人活著，竟然這麼美好！這絕對是上天給予人類的特權與恩典阿！

「嘻嘻。」

小雪不知該說什麼，便笑了笑。

正午，夏美與小雪在某家法式餐館內用餐。餐館不大，大約只能容下二十人左右。櫃台兼調酒台一旁有一個小舞台，其上放著一台白色平台式鋼琴。有位盲人正在其上彈奏流水般的音樂，旁邊還圍著一大群讚嘆不已的聽眾。他著一襲白西裝，稍微駝背；帶著圓框墨鏡，正沉醉在自己的彈奏之中。屋外，正值被綠葉所環繞的夏季。花朵並沒有因為陽光的照射而垂頭喪氣，反而是挺直了身子，面向陽光。

夏美身著無袖外衣，身著牛仔褲，一副輕便明朗的樣子。小雪還是穿著她那件學生服，絲毫不想作任何變化。

「本來以為烤得糊糊的東西會很難吃呢！」

小雪說著，笑得甜甜的；她又挖起一口吃下，臉上滿是要飛上天的感覺。他們兩人正在享用焗烤料理，這是他們暑假以來第一次聚餐的時間。

「果然還是辛苦之後的東西最好吃！」

「是呀是呀！」

夏美道，吸了吸微泡西瓜汁。簡單地說，就是一種西瓜口味的碳酸飲料，但其內又可以咬到西瓜的新鮮果肉，這是這家餐館「法朗」的創意飲料。

一個星期前，夏美與小雪受邀至西澤家的「暑假作業完成營」，經過一個星期的努力，大家都把暑假作業解決了。過程雖然辛苦，但換得許久時刻的悠閒時光是挺不錯的。夏美回想起當時的情景，不禁笑了出來；冬樹那幾天可是宛如鬼門關前走一遭，被操得半死不活。

然而，更令人痛苦的是，當自己想要好好休息時，被聘請為這次作業營的教官──556──馬上會以最激烈的手段讓你醒過來。例如，當你意識朦朧，看見中國古代一位赫赫有名的人物向你招手說──

「孩子，你已經累了。來吧，來我這邊休息，可以為你贏得更多的動力。」

夏美模模糊糊地走向那老人，雖然並不認識他，但感覺他就是慈祥的長輩，總是怕晚輩累壞。朦朧地，她看見一張柔軟、由潔白羽毛編織而成的大床，輕飄飄，軟綿綿。她露出幸福的微笑，輕輕一跳，身子宛如樹葉般緩緩地向底下的大床落下，但……

「阿哈哈哈哈！」

柔軟的床瞬間轉變為556僵硬、陽光燦爛的臉，眼看自己似乎就要掉到他口中去了，夏美驚得失聲尖叫！

「呀阿阿阿阿──！」

「阿哈哈哈哈！」

現實中，556正猛力搖晃著夏美的雙肩，使她從夢幻般的舒適中回到作業地獄。

「為了正義！」

556擺動右臂！

「為了愛！」

556的右臂由左到右繞了一圈！

「為了三千日幣的生活費！」

556急蹲跳起落至夏美的桌上，作業散亂一地──

「妳不可以睡著阿哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈！」

「…………」

無數條的黑線聚集於夏美臉上，使她印堂發黑。看著一旁的弟弟，竟然睡得死死的；看來，冬樹已經晉級到「無我」的境界了。

「夏美……怎麼了？」

小雪看著夏美發呆了一陣子，笑了笑；這樣的夏美真的很可愛！不過為甚麼她的臉色這麼奇怪呢……？

「沒……沒有，只是……想到556的訓練營……」

夏美臉色泛青，一陣無力感浮上心頭。她已經暗暗決定好，以後不管如何都不要參加有556的恐怖活動了。她只想趕快結束這個話題，於是立刻問道：

「小雪有想到暑假要做什麼嗎？」

「我阿？唔嗯──」

夏美好奇著。究竟忍者的假期會怎麼過呢？

「有阿！去瀑布下面接受衝擊、在兩顆樹之間擺盪的訓練……」

小雪想了想，說出許多「驚人」的回覆。

「……」

夏美流下數滴冷汗。

小雪滔滔不絕地說著她那「訓練計畫」，而一旁的夏美則是嚇出一頭冷汗。忍者就是忍者，果然不同凡響。

「……那夏美呢？」

「嗯……」

少女望著天花板想了想。此時，琴師的樂音漸趨緩和。

「想去海邊渡假……就像之前那幾次，去西澤同學的小島渡假……」

身處於繁忙的都市中，幾乎每人都想要有個機會好好放鬆身體。但夏美突然想到，想要好好渡假似乎是天方夜譚──因為家裏的外星人絕對會搞出一堆奇奇怪怪的名堂來。雖然是參加的莫名其妙，但每次的樂趣還真不少──就像去探險一樣。尤其是Meru的事件，讓她感觸良多。

──討厭，我怎麼開始期待麻煩事情了？

她自嘲著。可能是因為平常的麻煩太多了，這種平靜的生活反而過得不習慣。

「……夏美，妳想不想去探險？」

小雪吸了吸一旁的柳橙汁，說道。

「探險？」

──學生生活幾乎都沒有變動，如果有些刺激的好像也不錯……不行，笨蛋青蛙一定會胡搞瞎搞……

「嗯，就是關於……」

小雪壓低音量，認真地注視夏美。原本微笑的臉也稍微收斂，她看了看四周，確認沒有人在偷聽。

「忍野村的傳說。」

「……傳說？」

──小雪故鄉的傳說？

這個話題引起夏美極大的興趣，她注視著小雪。

「嗯，是這樣的。」

小雪停止用餐，警戒地看了看周圍──這個傳說似乎是一個秘密，很少人知道。但她多心了，似乎沒人在注意她們──幾乎所有人的注意力都被吸引到那位盲人鋼琴師那邊去了。此時，琴師正彈出一連串華麗如水流般的三度音階，如漸層的山，疊疊高起，觀眾的讚嘆聲更是源源不斷。但小雪不管這些，繼續說：

「大約是一百年前，也就是我們村子鼎盛時期，出現一位天才術士……『赤雷˙鳴』。」

為了以防萬一，小雪仍是利用任何一項感官去確認沒有人在偷聽。

「術士？你們不是……」

夏美壓低聲音。

「忍者嗎？」

「是很會用忍術的人，我們稱術士。他是第七代首領，能力非常強，甚至統一了為數眾多的忍者村。但……」

小雪話鋒一轉。

「他上任四年後，被一陣莫名其妙的光照到，突然消失，人間蒸發。到現在，我們都還查不出原因……」

夏美聽得入迷。

「所以，我們一起把這個迷解開好不好？」

「嗄？」

夏美以為自己聽錯了，一時反應不過來。

「一起把那個消失的首領找出來！」

「等……等等，那個首領現在應該也……歸西了吧？」

「可是，聽說他有將一把強力兵器留在世上……聽說就藏在忍野村的特殊結界裡面！」

「等……等等，小雪，我想──」

小雪一把捉住夏美的手，眼神閃爍著興奮！夏美被小雪水汪汪的眼神嚇到，難道焗烤的打擊對她來說這麼恐怖？

「──危險的東西還是讓它成為歷史比較好……。」

「可是，我聽說他很帥耶！」

見此路不通，小雪話鋒一轉，她還是希望能見見那傳說中的兵器……即使看一眼也好。

「帥？」

夏美腦中開始構圖：古代的帥哥是長什麼樣子？

「好拉好拉我們一起去嘛！我知道地方！」

「這……」

此時，一道喝彩聲如洪水般淹沒整間餐館，盲人結束彈奏，笑著接受喝采，頻頻點頭示意。他緩緩地走向夏美兩人身旁的門，那正是小小的休息室。正當他與小雪擦肩而過時──

「不需要去追求，畢竟那一切都過去了。」

盲人輕聲說道，裝作沒事走向休息室。而小雪一臉震驚，表情僵硬。

「他是誰阿？」

「他是解散我們村子的首領……」

夏美心底泛起一種奇異的感覺。忍者彈鋼琴？真是新鮮。

當兩者正在進餐時，日向家發生一件不妙的事……在K隆軍地球侵略總部的會議室，一個嶄新的陰謀悄悄地展開……

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯，原來藍星人無意中發明對K隆星最強生物兵器（？）
如果由衛星系統對K隆星全域強制播送不知效果如何？（思）

內容比其前一部而言，可以說是全盤鬧劇化（？）
卻因此更有原著風味（？）
總之還是期待後續

----------


## a70701111

第三節
嗯……
TAMAMA說不定也說過這種話呢。
畢竟那是他們的家鄉阿……
這節把思鄉的感覺表達得很好嘎。
在下很喜歡……
第四節
好啦……
欠扁的部分，果然還是出現了。
KERORO會被天線寶寶影響，或許很有趣沒錯……
不過，千萬不要讓前面營造出來的氣份，被毀掉了阿。
等冬樹回來，應該會整個傻眼吧。
第五節
這節在下似乎也看過……
把桃華的雙重人格表現得很出色。
但事還是有點太過了，變成不是個淑女的風範。
另外，波魯開車原來也可以像頭文字D一樣阿……
正所謂管家，什麼都要會阿。
第六節
這篇也是傳說的開始嗎？
話說，這樣會讓我想到某些看似伏筆的東西，真的像伏筆阿。
忍野村傳說，跟上方的節數應該會有相關連吧。
至於556那邊，還事會有很誇張的表現呢……
這樣的話，556就是個最好的鬧鐘摟XD

期待下篇哪……
VARARA加油！！

----------


## Triumph

第三章的音樂我有小些印象......是瑞士音樂嗎?還是蘇格蘭的自然音樂?
現在的劇情有日常化,很接近原著的劇情哩......正所謂風暴夜之前的平靜= =+
其實,那團黃黏的東西是什麼?看不明白啊=w=~~~~~

古代的帥哥嗎=口=?至少的肯定不是美形男......應該是比較強健的吧=v=
嗯.好一個傳說的帥哥A......

----------


## VARARA

TO 瀟湘：
是的，非常鬧劇（炸）
不過之後就少很多了ＸＤ
所以趕快享受鬧劇的快樂吧varavaraXD

我很喜歡漫畫作者對於keroro的敘述等等的，尊師重道是一定要的ＸＤ～～

TO 小迪：
感謝支持ＸＤ
我寧願要藍藍路也不要556……（暈）
下面已經打好很多節了，但是目前還在修改，希望能夠呈現出最棒的＠＠～

……藍星要完蛋了（有感而發ＸＤ）

TO Triumph：
嗯嗯，是瑞士班格瑞樂團的音樂^^
我也算是他們的樂迷XD~~~
他們的東西很棒，都是治療系的，長聽對身體應該很棒喔^^

>其實,那團黃黏的東西是什麼?
焗烤！很好吃，有機會可以去7-11買來吃吃看...（海鮮焗飯＠＠）
焗烤那段敘述我花了好多＄＄才寫出來（炸）真的超好吃～～>W<b！！

---------------
唔～～第三節的反應好像不錯說＠＠
等等來分析自己是怎麼寫的（汗……當下寫出來我也不知道是怎麼寫的＠＠）

感謝各位支持^^

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555826.mp3[/mp3]


第七節──KERORO！「藍星最大危機」是也！
=============================================================




──是步槍類好呢？還是光束槍？

GIRORO來到基地的會議室前方，心想著等等要保養哪把武器。反正，他對KERORO主持的會議老早就死心了，老是做一些莫名其妙的計畫，最後幾乎都是失敗收場。日子一天一天過，浪費預算又浪費時間……今天乾脆請假吧，不……為了軍人的榮譽，還是去參加好了……

GIRORO隨意地看著地板，將編號二零七的雙管光束槍傳到手中，準備等等的保養。

「GIRORO伍長，確認。」

機械辨識後，會議室的閘門往左右打開。KERORO背對著他以及其他隊員，坐在旋轉椅上，看似在沉思什麼。四周安靜得可怕。

──……。

GIRORO瞄了他一眼，總感覺KERORO今天似乎有那麼一點不一樣。某種穩重的氣息從他身上散發而出，讓GIRORO有點肅然起敬感。難道他真的想到什麼作戰的方法？不，之前有好幾次被騙……KERORO的人算不錯，就是欠打些。算了，還是繼續保養武器吧。

「軍曹哥，大家都到了喔！」

TAMAMA揮著手，似乎很期待今天的會議。

──？

GIRORO發現TAMAMA今天沒帶零食過來。這讓自己有點驚訝，畢竟他可是食物不離手的……。GIRORO沒多說什麼，眼神回到槍枝的能源槽上方。

「kukuku……」

雖然知道DORORO沒出現，但KULULU也不提醒TAMAMA。對於自己來說，這種事情已經司空見慣──DORORO在會議中被遺忘已經不是新鮮事了。

「我說，GIRO波──」

KERORO將旋轉椅轉過面對大家，頭微微地傾向右邊，嘴邊掛著一條口水……

會議室中一片靜默，就連KULULU也傻眼。

KERORO演得非常像，若不是隊員們知道隊長的過去，大概會直接把他送去腦力改造中心。

「波你個頭！白痴阿！」

GIRORO臉上浮出許多青筋！他瞥過頭，快速地擦拭槍枝\。

──今天開會的內容又是看他耍白痴嗎？

又被他騙了！之前那個氣氛又是騙局！GIRORO越想越氣，槍枝被他快速地擦拭以致表面反光如鏡！ 

KERORO一臉天真無邪，搖搖晃晃地走到GIRORO前方，GIRORO低著頭，繼續擦拭槍枝。

「抱抱──」

KERORO展開雙臂，就這麼撲倒在GIRORO頭上。

「嗚……唔………！」

他感受到KERORO腹部與頭部的溫度……

GIRORO眼中瞬間佈滿血絲！

「白痴阿！」

GIRORO大吼後使勁將KERORO一拳打飛！後者在空中做了五圈三百六十度旋轉──

「碰！」

──漂亮地鑲在KULULU電腦桌旁的牆上。

「KU──KuKuKu。」

還是麻煩最合KULULU的胃口。

──tama……怎麼辦，軍曹大哥怎麼變成這樣？

TAMAMA思索著，到底是什麼原因讓KERORO動作如此「幼稚」呢？

「TA，MA，MA──！」

KERORO把自己從牆上拔出來。 

「Gero──我們來玩好──嘛──？」

KERORO迎面撲向TAMAMA，此時TAMAMA正看著地板，絲毫沒有注意KERORO的舉動……

「咦……咦？tama！」

他感到一陣壓力，隨即就倒地。KERORO的飛撲，將TAMAMＡ壓在地板上！

「軍軍軍軍曹哥────！」

他臉上閃過一陣通紅，冒出蒸氣！

──第……第一次和軍曹哥這樣……這樣……Tama──！

一種衝動又舒暢的快感猛然撞擊TAMAMA的思考神經，他感覺自己腦中似乎有什麼東西被燒壞了，他下一秒的反應就是──暈厥，並沈醉在某種愉快的心情中。

──這是搞什麼鬼阿？

GIRORO傻眼。他翻白眼，直視目前的情況。TAMAMA臉白的部位紅得像花一樣。

「喂，KULULU……KERORO他怎麼搞的阿？」

「kukuku……可能是接收到某種頻率的東西，所以變成這樣子了。」

KULULU眼鏡鏡片閃過一道光茫。

「某……某種頻率？」

GIRORO腦中閃過這個詞──中邪！越想，GIRORO越是顫抖……

「說……說清楚！什麼鬼頻率？」

GIRORO緊張地望著KULULU的背影。

「KU……KUKUKU……」

KULULU緩緩地使電腦椅轉過來。

「就是……」

「什麼？」

GIRORO焦急地等著，KULULU這個人就是如此，不論何時總是要令人感到不耐才說答案！他這次的答案大概又是「KU……KUKUKU，不告訴你。」……

然而，這次KULULU卻沒有使用這一招。他緩緩地走向GIRORO，每步皆沈重，在他耳邊用氣音說──

「就是……鬼、頻、率阿……KU……KUKUKU……」

GIRORO聽了冷汗直冒，雖然Ｋ隆人並不相信那種東西，但，GIRORO心底還是害怕那種東西！沒有考慮的時間，KERORO立刻做出進一步的動作──

「GI，RO，波！」

KERORO蹦蹦跳跳地走來，GIRORO一陣膽顫心驚！

「幹……幹啥？唔！」

KERORO瞬間繞到GIRORO後方！

──這……這種速度！是「當年」的他……！不可能的！現在的溼度也沒有到百分之八十以上阿……！難道……難道真的跟KULULU說的一樣……？

GIRORO拔腿就跑，但KERORO如風似地攔阻在他面前！GIRORO想後退，但卻被後方的牆壁卡著。

「不……不要過來……不要過來！」

GIRORO顫抖著，如同狂風下的無助紅花──他自亞空間傳出一把小型手槍，對著KERORO！

「GI、RO、波！」

KERORO說著，又是一個飛撲！GIRORO看到那笑容燦爛的臉，不經發出惡寒，翻出白眼，手一滑，槍枝掉落於地！他想逃開，但他的腳卻怎麼也不聽使喚，定在原地！

只見KERORO的臉越來越接近，GIRORO試圖一拳擋掉他，但手卻發軟。他只能眼睜睜地看著KERORO的臉越來越近……越來越近……越來越近……！

「Gi──Ro──！」

GIRORO慘遭擁抱的毒手。不只如此，KERORO竟然越抱越緊，完全沒有可以脫身的機會！

「阿阿阿放開我阿阿阿阿！」

他死命地掙扎，但完全無效！此時KERORO的身上竟然出現許久以前鍛鍊有素的肌肉！

「抱抱，好、不、好？」

KERORO滿臉燦爛笑容，不知道哪來的力氣，竟將GIRORO壓在地上，兩人正抱在一起於地上四處打滾！

KULULU看著這一幕，一邊「KUKUKU」地笑著，臉上呈現謎樣的紅暈。他緩緩地舉起大拇指──

「學長，GOOD JOB……。」

「好……好……」

GIRORO頭昏眼花，崩潰似地大喊──

「好噁心阿阿阿阿阿阿阿──！」

──這是從日向家外面也聽的到的聲音。

繼GIRORO陣亡（暈厥外加口吐白沫）後，KERORO把目標轉向KULULU！ 

「KU，LU，拉！」

「KuKu？老子才不會讓你得逞……」

KULULU說著，拿起一把手槍扣下扳機，往KERORO射去！

「GE……GERO……」

KERORO手部中彈，有個類似針筒的東西正札在他手臂上。

「老頭，腦袋清楚點沒？」

「不……不愧是人中拉拉是也……」

KERORO不加思索回了這一句。

「……」

短暫的沉默。

KULULU拿起手槍準備打下第二發──

「等！等等……我輩腦袋清楚多了。」

「KuKuKu……」

KULULU陰陰地笑，收起疫苗槍枝。

「GIRORO！TAMAMA！起來了！」

「好噁心……好噁心阿阿阿！不要過來！不要過來！你這怪物阿阿！」

GIRORO仍躺在地上不時抽搐著，還好白沫已經沒了。

「軍、曹、大、哥Love，love……」

TAMAMA倒在地上，臉上泛著甜甜的紅暈，偶爾還縮起身子左右滾動，一臉享受的樣子。

見此狀，KERORO一把拎起兩人，丟到各自的位置上。

「開會了！」

一場鬧劇之後，KERORO總算恢復正常。但GIRORO和TAMAMA則是花了半小時才神智清醒。

TAMAMA紅著臉看KERORO，臉上充滿複雜的神情，不過看來是清醒了；回想剛剛那種奇妙的感覺，TAMAMA的尾巴搖了搖，臉上瞬間陰沉下來，瞳孔縮成豆般大小──那女人一定很嫉妒我！

「去。」

顯然地KULULU並沒有什麼興趣，繼續使用他的電腦。

「開……開什麼會？」

GIRORO顫抖地說。他現在只想要好好地休息，不想再看到KERORO的臉了。這是一場惡夢，有生之年大概都忘不了這一天。

「這可是我親身去當實驗品所作出來的計畫！給我專心聽！」

KERORO吼道，皺著眉頭，眼神認真。他環視台下，台下三人立刻被震懾住了；是什麼原因讓KERORO能說出如此的話？是什麼原因讓KERORO重拾當年隊長的風範？GIRORO想著，那份被KERORO凍結的戰士之魂瞬間甦醒；他是K隆軍的戰士，視任務為榮耀，這份職業是光榮，是令人羨慕的！ 

現在，GIRORO只想落淚。他心中有種感動──這次，KERORO一定會成功！畢竟，他們兩人從小就認識，他知道KERORO認真時的魄力！尤其，尤其是這種振奮的吶喊！從隊伍出征以來，GIRORO就沒有聽過了；但，現在，這振奮之聲重現，他知道：他必須相信這位同學，因為，他也是K隆軍的希望之一阿！

他們都沒注意到，KERORO的Ｋ隆之星正閃著淡淡的幽光。

KERORO見GIRORO眼神由混亂轉為清晰，他看見GIRORO的心中似乎燃起某種希望。見機不可失，立刻往下說明。

「古人說的好──」

KERORO拿出小型遙控器，對空中一按，出現一幅類似遊戲破關畫面的表揚圖片；背景看起來像是古代中國的宮殿建築，其上有一位蒼蒼白髮老人，他的手指著上方，臉上帶著一絲自信的微笑。左邊的圖像，是一個類似地球人寶寶的紫色生物，頭上有著一個倒立三角形的圖樣，看起來很像天線，正微笑著。由圖得知，老人給這圖像評價是「腦殘」。緊接著，KERORO宣示性地喊出──

「──丁丁是個人才！」

KERORO的手指著圖片，眼神認真地看著GIRORO等人，連平時不易見的眉毛也豎起！

「……」

一陣「不知道該說什麼」的沉默。GIRORO看著圖片，這很明顯的是某個遊戲畫面的改圖，KERORO竟然又拿來穿鑿附會……

「咯嚓！」

GIRORO無意識地子彈上膛，他已經忍受不了這種精神三溫暖，身體自動做出反應。TAMAMA一臉呆滯，先前的期待感消失一空。

「這是本官在網路上瀏覽時找到的作戰靈感！」

「我可以拿你來練槍法嗎？」

GIRORO問道，並看了看槍口。正當他在這查看槍口時，KERORO猛然貼上他的臉頰，道：

「你是不相信我的作戰是不是？」

「沒錯！你這作戰是什麼鳥阿！」

GIRORO吼了回去，臉也更貼近KERORO！

「好，你看著吧……KULULU！東西拿出來！」

說完立即向旁邊跳開！

「GIRO？」

GIRORO感覺到頭上似乎被放了什麼東西。

「就由你來體驗這致命的快感──」

KERORO說著，按下手中的按鈕！

「咿呀阿阿──」

隨著尖叫，GIRORO頭上那根紅色的條狀物體猛然放出電流，直灌他的身體！

──！

GIRORO似乎看到一片草原，處處祥和，日光柔和。裡面正有四個形體模糊的生物向他招手，並強拉著他奔向無垠的草原……他們一起奔跑，一起玩耍……這種感覺很不錯，很舒服……。

「……」

GIRORO的思緒淹沒在那祥和之地，他抬頭一看，天上的太陽正在對他微笑……。

二十秒後，電流停止，GIRORO動也不動地站在原地，頭低著。

「Gero Gero Gero……」

KEORORO奸笑著。

「……」

GIRORO仍是沈寂地站在原地。時間一久，TAMAMA起了疑心，便碰了碰GIRORO的背──

「你還好吧？」

「……」

GIRORO緩緩地轉過身來──

「你好──」

「Tama！」

TAMAMA心中閃過一陣惡寒，原本GIRORO半圓的眼眶竟睜成水汪汪的大眼，那眼睛使TAMAMA嚇到無法動彈！

──這……這不是軍曹哥當時的狀況嗎？

「轉轉！」

說著，GIRORO拉起TAMAM的雙手轉圈！

「TaˋTama──！放，放手──！」

這種情況激發TAMAMA的內在人格！

「天殺的！唔喔喔喔──」

只見TAMAMA肌肉暴突，將GIRORO捉起快速地轉圈！

「停──停！」

「Tama？」

KERORO阻止道，TAMAMA瞬間恢復為第一人格，疑惑地看著KERORO。他手一鬆，GIRORO輕易地飛到會議室的另一端，傳出悶悶的碰撞聲響。

「這次的作戰主題是這個──」

KERORO不管GIRORO在某處猛說「你好」，四處蹦蹦跳，繼續說明作戰計畫──

「藍星天線化計畫！」

「天線化？」

TAMAMA疑惑地問。

「這是藍星知名幼兒卡通給我的靈感……這種影片會播出某種頻率的電波，使年紀較大的接收者們腦袋一片空白。或許對每個人的影響並不明顯，但是只要將這種頻率的電波增強……那就……Gero Gero Gero……」

KERORO奸笑著！

「我懂了！只要讓藍星人都變成這樣，那我們的侵略大業也就完成了！」

「正是如此是也！」

「Tama Tama Tama Tama……」
「Kero Kero Kero Kero……」
「Kulu Kulu Kulu Kulu……」
「你好 你好 你好 你好……」

共鳴X4，KERORO刻不容緩，手指向KULULU！

「KULULU曹長！現在立刻製作增幅器是也！」

「瞭解……KU──KUKU。」

KULULU說完，座位便沉到自己的私人研究室中。

「GIRORO伍長放假一天去作精神調養！」

KERORO命令道，只見GIRORO搖搖晃晃地走過來──

「你好──」

TAMAMA感覺GIRORO挺可憐的。為了躲避那雙電死人的水汪汪大眼睛，TAMAMA別過頭。

「TAMAMA二等兵立刻隨著DORORO兵長測量施放地點是也！」

KERORO有精神地說，他相信這個可以使人回歸純真的計畫，DORORO絕對會同意的。

「今天DORORO學長沒有來耶！」

TAMAMA道，KERORO心一驚！

「什麼──！這個計畫我相信他一定會同意的Gero──！怎麼沒來──！OH NO──！」

KERORO叫得一次比一次還大聲，雙手不斷抓著頭，想相信這不是真的！

──面對現實是也！

KERORO總算穩住情緒，立刻想出解決方案。

「TAMAMA二等兵！今天晚上去找DORORO並講解計畫給他聽是也！會議結束，解散！」

「是！」

TAMAMA行軍禮，利用超空間回西澤家，準備去找DORORO；留下KERORO與不斷說著「你好」的GIRORO伍長。

這是地球的最大危機！


va...vara...

    ＧＩＲＯＲＯ我對不起你（流淚+被巴飛）

----------


## 瀟湘

……藍藍路對Ｋ隆人是狂戰士化的引子？真有你的。
不過使用後似乎會失控吧？看來要當武器沒那麼簡單……

不過，如果對Ｋ隆星全域播放的話，整個社會會崩壞吧？
要拿來奪權應該很方便？
還是說這也是伏筆？

----------


## VARARA

> ……藍藍路對Ｋ隆人是狂戰士化的引子？真有你的。
> 不過使用後似乎會失控吧？看來要當武器沒那麼簡單……
> 
> 不過，如果對Ｋ隆星全域播放的話，整個社會會崩壞吧？
> 要拿來奪權應該很方便？
> 還是說這也是伏筆？


感謝瀟湘回文，特此贈送藍藍路一次。來，一起比～
藍～藍～路＼*0*/
（被小迪轟飛）

vara..(咳嗽)，是的，每一篇都會有伏筆，許多地方都會環環相扣喔～
藍星崩壞？請待這線的下回揭曉ＸＤ

這兩個裡拜會貼比較慢，考試了囧～

----------


## a70701111

我可以動刀了嗎？(青筋)
GIRORO哪時候變得這麼頹廢了XD
或者我應該把天線寶寶殺掉算了。
藍星人對這種毒電波，也應該有點抗性了。
不然成人為什麼都沒有事情呢……
算了，先看看下篇的發展再說吧。

----------


## Triumph

啊哈哈哈~~不只藍星,連內容都崩潰了~~~(haha…)
今次的寫法比較特別哩……破折號會不會用得太兇了(是別有一番風味啦~)

不過哩......要說的話,DORORO在最近的集數(指日本一百幾集開始)一直都有參加侵略會議,(溫馨小提示)

這回有私心嗎?告訴我有私心吧~~~~

----------


## VARARA

ＴＯ小迪：

請動刀。
台論的讀者似乎想把在下給撕了（汗）
這「線」大概就是這小說中最腦殘的惡搞……
不用擔心以後還有誰會超過這個限度ＸＤ……
（謎：這種限度都寫得出來，那其他的限度是啥鬼……）

嗯...
要不要好好整一下藍星人呢……
vara...vara...varavara...（邪笑）

ＴＯ　Triumph：
崩潰，
是為了走更長遠的路。
全家，就是你家～

（謎：這啥鬼＝　＝）

喔喔～～我基本上是參考漫畫的設定……
動畫的，除了某些外，都不太喜歡＠＠
（ＫＥＲＯ本來就不是子供向的阿……到最後搞成子供向＝　＝）
目前期待的只有劇場版，以及以冬樹為主腳ˋ艾莉莎為主角ˋＤＯＲＯＲＯ為主角ˋＧＡＲＵＲＵ小隊為主角的集數｜｜｜

私心嗎？

就是看到藍星完全崩壞的景象

處處有拉拉，人人是人才。

（水鏡：紫色有加分！ＯＷＯｂ）


-------------------------------------------


（回頭一看，556站在遠處阿哈哈哈哈的笑著...）

（謎：你精神分裂？）

是的～

這學期有五場音樂會要開阿～

目前要抽出時間來寫小說～～有點困難，而且我正在進修中……（買了小說技巧來研讀｜｜｜）

而且下一話正想要不要再把前線添加進去...

忙碌中，會比較晚貼｜｜｜～～

請各位見諒嚕ˊˋ"

vara~varavara~va~vara~~~!

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555827.mp3[/mp3]


第八節──來自深處
=====================================================================





墜落。

炙熱從身旁寮過，如火刃舞動著……

身處於半空中，四面八方盡是舞動之炎；火海，正燃燒。那火燄彷彿死神的爪牙，飢渴地將ZERORO和另一人拉向死亡深淵。A3兵器工廠就如同一個悶燒中的火爐，爆炸火光四起，劈啪作響，散發出刺鼻的惡臭。

煉火，正將一切都燃燒殆盡……

他的心中，只剩下兩個字可以思考。

──生存！

四周的高溫讓他喘不過氣，若不快點，他將會和那些物體一起消逝在火海的吞滅中──連Ｋ隆軍引以為傲的合金內牆也被高溫熔成蠟狀。火，正妖艷地舞動著；彷彿群魔的盛宴，充斥著邪惡與黑暗。火焰叢聚，下方的起火點有如一座燒紅的鋼爐，發散出強烈的刺熱。

「ZE──ZERORO！」

幼年期的KERORO和GIRORO趴在上方安全處，繳盡腦汁要將好友拉上來，但無奈距離太遠。幼年期的ZERORO正使用藍星秘術懸浮於半空中，但相當不穩定；未成熟的力量無法控制恰當，他們正於火海之中浮浮沉沉，上不去也下不來。只要稍微有閃失，ZERORO和「他」，兩位都會沒命。

「給我回去！」

負責的教官怒斥GIRORO與KERORO。還好是ZERORO用了某種完全沒展現過的力量拯救整個班級，要不然大家都得死在這片火之中。他相當焦急──卻又幫不上忙，嚐試丟繩子下去，繩子立刻就被高溫弄得不牢固──根本沒辦法救下方的兩人；ZERORO救了大家，卻讓自己危在旦夕……

這種情況，ZERORO只能靠自己……

渺小的自己。

他，聽得見自己快速跳動的心臟聲……

「我們……不會死的！」

ZERORO懷中抱著一位幼小的K隆星人。「他」對ZERORO來說，是最重要的人。他使勁撐高漂浮的高度，但……

「唔！」

鮮血染紅ZERORO的口罩。

他，已經不行了。長時間的漂浮已經超過他體力所能負荷。

下方的火球猛然炸開來，迅速吞食兩人幼小的身軀！炙熱的高溫迅速地掠取ZERORO拚命用精神力製造的防護罩，ZERORO為了維持保命的最終防線，硬是將所有的精神力灌注上去。

「咳……阿阿阿阿！」

鮮血。

一條條地流下，在高溫中形成血垢。

──即使使盡全身的力量，也只能保持漂浮的高度嗎……為甚麼，為甚麼我不能強一些……

已經看不到教官與同學們的身影了。四周，盡是一片火紅，連焦黑的研究器材也化為灰燼。

ZERORO抱著「他」較小的身軀，在高溫的防護罩中掙扎著。防護罩呈現夢幻的粉天藍，是個無暇的圓，正隨著ZERORO不穩定的精神力忽亮忽暗。

「……」

那位幼年Ｋ隆人吐了幾個字出來，ZERORO將「他」抱的更緊了。「他」流著淚水，心中一片混亂。

「說什麼傻話……！你……嗚！」

ZERORO感到腹部一陣疼痛。隨即，他感到身體迅速地向上升──

懷中的他將ZERORO踢向出口。

「不……」

ZERORO眼睜睜地看著他，向下墜落。

對方迷濛的眼瞳帶著些欣慰，是個好甜的苦笑……

灰色的小手伸出，微微搖了搖。

火海，舞動著。夾雜高溫與爆炸的聲響……

時間變得如此地緩慢，ZERORO看著救命恩人緩緩地墜落……

心碎。

「你……」

ZERORO的淚水如湧泉般落下，在死亡的烈火之中蒸發。

「他」於烈焰之中，淡笑著──

輕輕地揮手……

瀟灑地轉頭──

面向……

死神烈焰的懷抱。

「回……來……」

前方猛然竄燒的火炷擋住ZERORO的視線！

「阿阿阿阿阿阿阿──！」

撕裂的尖叫。

眼前，只有一片黑。

ZERORO不斷地向黑暗中墜落……



「嗚哇阿阿阿阿阿！」

DORORO從夢中醒了過來，滿頭冷汗，身軀劇烈地顫抖著。

──他到底是誰……為什麼……為什麼我記不起他……

已經是第十三次的夢了。每次的場景都一樣，每次那份撕裂的感覺也相同。但……

他就是想不出，那位救命恩人是誰。

DORORO拭去汗水，看了時鐘，該是出去修行的時候了。他轉身走向廚房，準備預備他與小雪的早餐。但桌上多了一張紙條，是小雪寫的。

「這個很好吃！明天早上就吃這個吧！我買了兩份！明天你先去做修行，我想睡晚一點……昨天晚上TAMAMA跟你說了什麼阿？聊得太晚，所以我直接先去睡了，對不起！早安！祝你修行順利！」

DORORO笑了笑。TAMAMA說了一堆，但他還是不答應──畢竟，這種計畫會造成藍星各方面的極大動搖。不過……每個人頭上都長出天線，似乎也是挺有趣的……

小雪昨日與夏美共餐後，愛上焗烤的味道。DORORO看著冷掉的焗烤，不知做何反應比較好。

──微波？家裏沒有。隔水加熱？風味會非常「特殊」。埋在地下用熱石頭加溫？不，這樣似乎也不妥當……。

他決定放下這兩盤頭痛的焗烤，先出去修行。

──就讓小雪大人睡晚一點吧。



踏著夜色，曉風殘月之際，DORORO開始例行性的修行；一彎明月漸漸地隱沒在暗藍色的雲層中，只有紡織娘唧唧地叫著。

「喝！」

DORORO用力一蹬，如翠鳥般躍上夜空，獨自看著逐漸甦醒的城市。他一個翻滾，輕巧地落在一個旅館的招牌上。

「……」

此時，他突然想起一個身影──那半人半機械的K隆星人。自從與GARURU小隊交鋒之後，這個影像一直存在於他的腦海中。

這個身影勾起DORORO的部份回憶，以及剛才的夢境──一個擁有灰色身軀的幼小K隆星人。

──為什麼我……記不起關於他的事……他究竟是誰？

DORORO抱著頭，坐在招牌上。

──好像…那些記憶是被挖掉似的……為什麼……

以前的快樂時光回到DORORO的思緒中。那記憶中通常都有這幼小身影，但卻相當模糊，甚至只是一團灰霧。一切是那麼的熟悉，又那麼的陌生。

──這是怎麼回事……？

DORORO繼續思考，在招牌頂上稍作休息。

「！」

某種不穩定的氣息引起DORORO注意。似乎某種東西正掠過空中，迅速地移動著。但DORORO卻看不到這個形體的存在。

「……」

他閉上眼，細細感受那個物體的行駛方向。這物體相當奇怪，依照氣流的動向，應該是小型的球狀飛碟。但其周圍還有極為不尋常的磁場籠罩著，以至於無法以肉眼看見。即使是用「心眼」去看，也只能看到氣流的動向。

──不知是何方神聖？

DORORO使用自己研發的術，他的身形緩緩地變為透明，看似與天地合一。緊接著，他召喚自己的專用機，踏上，無聲無息地尾隨那「形體」移動。



地球，疑似是「百慕達三角洲」的某處。此地佈滿許多深色水草，幽幽的樂音聲響從遠方的老舊宮殿傳來。

「……」

「諾特爾瑪的少女」透過特殊能力「靈視」看著DORORO追向那不明物體。她抿著嘴唇，繼續彈奏水之豎琴，並為兩星的互動撒下深深地嘆息……。

「記錄者，怎麼愁眉苦臉的？」

水中出現些許氣泡，聲音的主人由光中現身。她騎在一匹發散出柔光的白色獨角馬之上，是個女性Ｋ隆人。膚色是淡淡的黃，戴著白色ˋ其上有土黃色條紋的迷彩虎紋軍帽，頭頂上有著兩只突出的小貓耳，眼瞳有如綠寶石般閃閃發光，標誌看起來像一個高腳杯，以金邊空心的圖樣鑲在她穿的紅色長袍上﹔長袍散發出柔和的光彩，並在水中緩緩地飄動著。

她似乎很注重保溼工作，皮膚光華細緻，水水亮亮，橙黃色的尾巴從長袍開口中露出來。獨角馬的大小與騎乘者有種奇異的懸殊，但看起來並不奇怪，反而充滿和諧的感覺。

「我很擔心事情會不會順利進行，畢竟我並不清楚……地球上將發生什麼，我只是記錄下來而已。」

人魚少女的眼神轉為沮喪，明知道可能會發生些什麼，但自己能做的事情只是一場又一場的賭注。若當時冬樹沒有把摩埃像還回原地，那末日的確會提早到來。（註一）

她與其他記錄者將魂靈「瑪哪」的記憶重放，期待這位少年會不會做出正確的選擇﹔然而，少年做對了。於是，這次的賭注也只能放在他身上，畢竟比較有勝算……。

想到這邊，她稍感欣慰。但是那份不確定感卻腐蝕著她的心──

「我知道妳在想什麼。」

人魚少女注視著眼前這位與她一樣職位的記錄者。

「這次沒弄好，整個太陽系都完了吧？」

淡黃色Ｋ隆人一本輕鬆地說著，甚至讓她感覺帶著一絲忽視──

「……」

這讓人魚少女有點憤怒。

「嗯，反正跟Ｋ隆星的存亡沒什麼關係。」

少女冷冷地說。這語氣驚嚇到Ｋ隆星的記錄者──

「對不起，我是不是讓妳生氣了？」

Ｋ隆星記錄者跳下馬，深深地九十度鞠躬。

「對不起，請原諒！」

「……」

場面突然有點尷尬。堂堂一個記錄者竟然隨便跟人道歉？難道她不知道她代表Ｋ隆星的「軌跡」嗎？

「不，沒事。」

看來自己似乎是錯怪她了──Ｋ隆星的記錄者通常都是這樣，有話直說，又樂天，彷彿什麼都不在意一樣……就跟小孩子一樣，甚至比小孩子還欠打。

「不說這個，妳來這邊還是要問上司的問題嗎？」

「不。」

Ｋ隆星記錄者終於站直身子。

「我來這邊，是當個關鍵者……」

──……。

少女思考了一陣子，起先是不解，而後表情轉為驚訝。她放下抱著的水之豎琴，飄到Ｋ隆星記錄者前方，蹲下，握著她的手，注視她翠綠的雙瞳。

「妳知不知道，妳可能會把Ｋ隆星毀了？就因為這個事件……」

她的語氣嚴肅迫切。她經歷過一場毀滅，知道那並不是人可以受的痛苦……

「該來的會來，我們只要看著就行了。剩下的一切，就交給最上面的上司去安排吧。」

「但是妳卻親自去做，這樣對嗎？」

「妳不也找了這個少年幫妳處理幾件事情了？」

「……」

人魚記錄者默然無語。她撇過頭，望向深海湛藍的深淵。

「我相信妳。」

Ｋ隆星的記錄者露出孩子般的笑容，天真無邪，甚至令她感到擔憂。

記錄者之書，正不停地寫著……。


註一：取材自ＫＥＲＯＲＯ軍曹漫畫第15集。

----------------------

varavara~~~
慶祝下星期陰文補考，先把一章貼上來（？）
大家好［酒］不見ＸＤ～～～

VARARA

----------


## a70701111

第八節
這篇正常多了呢……
去除天線化符咒XD
DORORO的那個身體，還有當時的情況……
應該是在某GARU小隊裡面灰色的那隻吧。
另外，記錄者在這邊似乎有很特殊的部分。
因為之前KERO曾說過他爺爺說過的事情中想到的嗎？
感覺上好不可思議阿。(KERO的存在就是不可思議了XD)
下一篇會怎樣呢……在下就繼續期待拉……

----------


## VARARA

這次更新了作品介紹
ＸＤ
最近有好幾場音樂會要忙｜｜
沒辦法好好寫小說　唉唉｜｜｜

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ


＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝

TO 小迪：
嗯？
＝　＝+
（在小迪臉上貼上藍藍路符咒）

你已經藍藍路了（指）

（vara耶嘿~被打飛~~XD）
=============
被猜到了XD
因為JIRARA的出現，讓我之後想要寫的東西可以更合理了阿ＸＤ
好想趕快寫到第三篇阿阿阿～～～＠＠我不要寫藍星人拉

----------


## 瀟湘

找到兇手了！（從天仙子一路飄來）
就是你讓小迪腦殘的？
那麼VARARA要選火刑還是絞刑？（邪笑）


嗯……這篇介紹感覺尚能讓人體會兩邊相連的根由。
也因為有些瞭解，反而讓人期待呢？

----------


## VARARA

> 找到兇手了！（從天仙子一路飄來）
> 就是你讓小迪腦殘的？
> 那麼VARARA要選火刑還是絞刑？（邪笑）
> 
> 
> 嗯……這篇介紹感覺尚能讓人體會兩邊相連的根由。
> 也因為有些瞭解，反而讓人期待呢？


= =+
(手指在瀟湘眼前晃一晃……)
喝！
你也藍藍路了！（指）
來，跟著我這樣說～～
「賣噹噹叔叔是帥哥。」
「賣噹噹叔叔是帥哥。」
「賣噹噹叔叔是帥哥。」（回音……）

阿……是不是因為貼了，所以小迪就不來回文了（炸）

-----------------------------------------
其實這介紹應該早點貼上的＠＠
貼的太晚了
嗯……接下來會比較有空，應該可以好好往下寫^^

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555828.mp3[/mp3]



第九節──尋找，尋見。
=============================================================





藍天，似乎在蕩漾，好像風鈴的柔波。

溪流聲，是柔和的大提琴。

蟬聲，是雪白的長笛。

夏日自然交響曲，觸摸著桃華羞澀的心。

昨日與冬樹同住旅館，雖然是不同房間，但仍讓桃華亢奮不已。她望向門外鄉村的美景，心中兩個人格正為今天的行程開會。

──晴天。

桃華分心了，裏桃華立刻補上結論，拉回自己的注意力──

──是啦，晴天，不會下雨。今天要不要安排一些作戰阿？

──嗯……。

桃華含著一顆甜蜜、又有點辣的心思。

雲一絲、一卷，臥晴空。

──這女孩挺有氣質的，是不是富家小姐呢？

旅店老闆緩緩地打量桃華的背影，從頭到腳，從腳到頭。

這位少女看著外頭，嬌羞地靠著門邊；感覺帶著某種等待又興奮的情緒，內斂而不外放，白皙的肌膚使她與眾不同。淡淡的白色休閒服、深色的牛仔褲，頭上戴著一頂白色素面鴨舌帽，都襯托出她青春洋溢的樣貌。

木質建材的分發、紋路，也私自襯托出她的美麗。

老闆的圓框眼鏡的鏡片反光，閃了閃。

──如果我女兒也能這麼有氣質就好了。

他想起他魁武的女兒，笑了笑。

「……」

桃華注意到背後有某種奇異的視線，一股莫名的惡寒傳至全身，於是……

「喂，老闆！」

「裏桃華」的人格突然現身，炯炯有神地盯著老闆！

老闆彷彿被雷打到，拿著水杯的手就僵在半空中。

──這是……傳說中的雙重人格？

想著，自己的下巴無聲無息地垮下來。

「為甚麼……」

桃華環顧四周，似乎有點不滿意。

「為甚麼這邊沒有果汁？」

「阿……？喔，那個……」

老闆急急忙忙沖泡濃縮柳橙汁。看來老闆沒什麼惡意，於是桃華便放心了──

「西澤同學！」

沒想到會過夜，冬樹並沒有換衣服。身著一件淡藍綠色的運動外衣，以及有點退色的牛仔褲。他拿出手機，其上顯示「9：00」、「未接來電（37）」，都是家裡打的。昨天尋找時非常專心，連手機振動都沒發覺……

──完蛋……

似乎可以看到老姐發飆的樣子……

「冬樹同學！早安。」

她露出甜甜的微笑，第二人格在心中吶喊「OH──YES！」。她就等這一刻！

「今天再去找吧！」

冬樹有朝氣地說，露出笑容。眼神中充滿希望，昨日尋找失敗似乎對他完全沒影響。

「嗯！」

一陣光線直射冬樹面部，逼得他直揉眼；原來是老闆地中海頭部的反光，他還以為自己被誰用手電筒照了。

回想起昨天動身尋找獨角獸的過程，非常輕鬆。但或許是因為波爾以及大批搜查隊員嚇著牠的關係……



傳說，獨角獸會為純潔的少女服務，即使死亡也在所不惜。
美麗的畫面曾讓冬樹深深著迷，但是……

「快！第一部隊與第二部隊兩人一組，第一部隊負責埋伏，第二部隊負責引誘！」

波爾明確、有朝氣的指令，共三百人的部隊同時達應：

「是！」

第一部隊是埋伏部隊，以男性為主，配備為一把制式手槍。第二部隊是娘子軍，穿著從清純可愛、到性感火辣的都有。

「冬樹同學，我們也一起找吧！」

桃華笑著，很想牽著冬樹的手，可是又不好意思，正確來說是自己會受不了，真討厭阿！

「這……西澤同學……這好像……好像有點……」

冬樹滿臉黑線，這種尋找法實在是……把「神話」做了很有效率的運用……

以搜索部隊的陣仗來看，不知情者恐怕任為證在追捕重大逃犯。不過這只是冬樹的想像，更殘酷的現實還在他後面……

「出發！」

波爾揮出右手，做出前進姿勢，三百人的部隊轟隆轟隆一湧上山。
女生穿的這麼漂亮，還做出相當標準的衝刺動作，怎麼看都很奇怪。

「……」

啞口無言，是冬樹的心得。

「我……我們也走吧……」

「嗯！」

桃華已經羞紅了臉。

冬樹與桃華跟著部隊衝刺揚起的灰塵，風塵僕僕地跟著上山……。

「小姐，祝您武運昌隆！」

波爾敬了軍禮，目送兩位進入山區，同時感受地面因人多而如同戰場般的振動……。



「……」

結果當然是沒找到。

於是，在冬樹相求之下，他們決定今天兩人一起找，不再依靠外力。兩人不多說，拿出地圖與行李後往旅店外走。

「小姐，柳橙汁……」

兩人已經走遠了。

老闆突然感覺還是自己的女兒好。

他放下柳橙汁，右手將下巴扶回原位，並拿起報紙，看到一個標題……

「西澤集團大烏龍　民眾錯把搜索行動當為搶劫

昨日西澤集團大批人馬至「葩待山」，以武裝人員挾持女性成員的方式引誘獨角獸出現，民眾誤以為搶劫而報案，幸虧是虛驚一場。負責人波爾表示道歉……（後略）。」

這是什麼鬼阿？
老闆嚐嚐自己泡的柳橙汁，發現太甜了。



日頭緩緩地上升，緩緩地下降。

時間流逝，但他們仍然什麼也沒找到。

中午吃了簡便的午餐，轉眼間已經黃昏了。冬樹用盡各種方法想要讓獨角獸出現，但不管怎麼追尋，就是找不到。

他們正在公車站牌附近，靠山；黃昏餘輝將此地染上一層溫暖的感覺。

──累死老娘了……

桃華在心中抱怨著，但心中還是高興。能夠跟他在一起的感覺……

真好。

想到這兒，桃華羞紅了臉。

找不著，也是一種幸福。

──妳別忘記冬樹同學一開始來這邊的目的是什麼！

裏桃華說給表桃華聽，深怕溫和的她忘記了。

──阿阿，我現在就問……

「西澤同學，怎麼了？」

雖然已經習慣西澤同學情緒變化的反應了，但是看到還是會感覺怪怪的。

「沒……沒什麼，對了冬樹同學，請問你跟網友約在哪邊？」

「就在那個站牌……」

冬樹挺驚訝的，竟然剛剛好走到約定的地點。
這種巧合難得一見，讓冬樹覺得很奇怪。
夕陽撒在冬樹身上，使他看起來格外耀眼。

那奔放的情緒衝破桃華的心懷！

「冬樹……同學。」

「嗯？」

桃華的聲音轉為害羞，冬樹回頭望向她，微笑。

──好…好帥！我……

「我……我──」

冬樹等待桃華說話。她心中百感交集，說？不說？

──我喜歡你！

桃華已經暗戀冬樹很久了，不過不管怎樣就是沒辦法向他開口……

她想說，又說不出來。彷彿什麼東西哽在喉嚨，憋在心頭，難受極了。此時，她下定決心──

「──我們一起吃之前準備好的便當好不好？」

「好阿。」

冬樹笑著說。反正體力也消耗的差不多了，早點吃也罷。

桃華在心中嘔氣，這次，她還是說不出來。

他們在公車站牌附近坐下，微風輕輕地吹著，彷彿把夕陽餘暉吹進心中，心中的草如漣漪般蕩漾。

「那個……冬樹同學，你感覺……獨角獸，真的存在嗎？」

為了把那難過的感覺消除，桃華轉移話題。

「是阿，當然存在。」

冬樹說著，把波爾為兩人準備的便當拿出；盒子是愛心的形狀，上頭用英文草寫寫著「LOVE」。但冬樹似乎沒注意到，直接把便當盒打開，放在兩人之間。

「可是，你又沒有看過，你怎麼知道他存在呢？」

的確，這是桃華不解的問題。

「給妳。」

冬樹拿了一個愛心形手卷，遞給桃華，後者滿心歡喜地收下。聯想力豐富的她，想到深層含意，又羞紅了臉。

「嗯……」

冬樹看著天際，思考著。

「有些東西，如果你不去相信就找不到。你只能去相信，才能找到答案。」

──好……好帥！

桃華呆然。她沒想過冬樹竟然會說出這麼有哲理的話來，尤其是那分認真思考的表情，讓她覺得，就算把一生交託給他也沒問題。

「可……可是，這樣子不是很盲目嗎？」

「……」

冬樹又思考了一陣子。

「我……一直相信，軍曹他們是存在的。那份深深的相信，讓我努力地鑽研各種超自然知識。於是，很奇妙的，他們就出現在我的生活之中了。」

這時，桃華突然想到，艾莉莎曾經說過──

──「冬樹會吸引黑暗之輩。」

──難道是冬樹同學的「信念」把那些黑暗之輩吸引過的嗎？

「西澤同學也可以阿。」

冬樹笑著說，拿起愛心條狀的筷子夾起愛心狀的壽司。

「可……可以？」

桃華驚訝道。

「嗯！就單純地去相信一個東西的存在，那個東西就會來找你喔。」

「可是，相信不是需要理由嗎……？」

桃華大惑不解。

「單純的相信，是不用理由的。我相信今天絕對可以找到獨角獸！西澤同學，妳願意相信嗎？」

冬樹眼中閃耀著光芒。

「我……」

桃華不知該說什麼。

「愛迪生也是一樣阿！」

冬樹望向天際，說給星星聽。

「如果他不相信自己會發明燈泡，那他就不會花時間去努力研究了。」

星星閃爍著，好像在觀看什麼。

「因為，不相信的話，他就不會去研究燈泡了；如果他不研究燈泡，燈泡就不會出現。如果不去相信，許多事情都不會實現。」

冬樹想著，又補充一句──

「嗯……我不是說自己可以召喚他來啦！我是相信，只要他願意，他就會來找我。」

桃華覺得這些好像不只是說給她聽的；但她排除疑慮，靜靜的聽。

「但是相信是需要等待的，所以不管任何事情，你希望它成功的話，就只能先去相信，然後等待。」

──等待……嗎？

桃華玩味這個詞的意思。等待是很難熬的，究竟是哪些原因使等待的人可以堅持下去呢？

──冬樹同學的喜好是關於超自然的東西……
所以他等待，然後更去追尋。
「動力」難道是「喜好」嗎？
還是說，「動力」是「可以永恆追尋的東西」？

兩人坐著，隔著便當，等待星夜來臨。

天色暗了，大約是下午七點。兩人看著第一顆星出現，以及月亮緩緩地上升。鄉下地方沒有什麼光害，因此星河特別耀眼。桃華緩緩地靠近冬樹，臉上發燙。她決定再試一次──

「冬樹同學……」

桃華低下頭，準備說話時──

「西、西澤同學！妳……妳看天空！」

冬樹驚訝地指著天空。

──哪個東西來壞老娘的好事？

桃華有點生氣地向天空一望，傻眼。

太美麗。她甚至為她的怒氣感到虧欠。
好像由下方望著上方舞動的彩色窗簾般──天空中，磁帶的色彩變化萬千，令人目不暇給。
天空竟然出現極光！

極光只有極少的機率會出現在日本。聽說北海道出現過一次，接下來就沒紀錄了。沒想到這次的極光被兩人看見，他們心中滿是驚喜。此次出現的是淡藍至淡紫色的極光，正如懸掛於天空的窗簾，緩緩地搖動著。

「咯噠、咯噠……」

馬蹄聲。

兩人的視線離開極光，向左一看。

「……」

兩人都驚訝地說不出話來。

「白馬」跺了跺深黑的蹄，挺直地站著，身上的光暈就如同牠的氣勢一樣，潔白放光，柔和不失公正。
深邃的眼瞳，是清澈的海藍色；那眼睛有如鏡子，桃華在牠的眼中看到自己。
比一般的馬壯碩些，頭上有著一只金色尖角，四周不時散發出金色的沙般氣體。
牠的眼瞳似乎會說話：「跟我來吧。」
就站在兩人的旁邊，跺了跺獸蹄，長叫一聲，往山內奔去！

「等……等等！」

冬樹急切地追上去，桃華立即跟上！

兩件事情的發生完全超越桃華的認知速度，她只能跟著冬樹奔跑。到一半時，她才想到……

──真……真的！獨角獸真的自己出來找我們了……

他們在極光下尾隨獨角獸狂奔，直到一處隱密的林間……


---------------------------------------------

一拖就是兩個月
這學期異常忙碌阿@@
感謝各位的等待，暑假終於可以好好寫了^^
希望各位觀賞愉快XD~~

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

半年不見，VARARA的文筆進步好多啊！
已經比火龍好很多了呢
看來文筆真的是多看多寫多學就會進步了呢

同人小說其實只要將角色的性格抓到
就會很好寫了
火龍最近開始嘗試寫非同人小說
才發現架空的世界觀
若非事先做好完善的設定
真的會非常難下筆啊

回正題
VARA這一回真的寫的滿成功的
在對話的部份
腦中甚至隱約可以看到該角色說話的表情及聽到說話的語調呢！

不過這會不會是因為我有看過原作的關係呀！

----------


## VARARA

TO 巴薩查:
ＸＤ.....
不一定半夜更新拉＠＠～只是晚上靈感比較好，也剛好那時候改好這樣...

我這次讓「表」出場的比較多（劇情需要）
第三篇可以看到很精彩的部份喔ＸＤ～

------
TO 小火龍:
這篇是寫好之後放到發霉才放上來的XD"
偶爾看到也會想想要怎麼修改才好(不習慣直接把文放上來)
所以會好一點也是正常拉(摸頭@@")

非同人小說，如果世界觀是建立在真實世界上的話，就比較不難寫了
但是這種二元性的作品，我只看過RAM魔冰傳奇是用這種方式寫的
期待這篇文章的新意了^^

關於人物的拿捏，我還是要多看幾次原作才可以...
總有點自己的味道，不過我想這是沒辦法的事情＠＠

今天晚上感覺靈感會不錯　　等等來寫ＸＤ+

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555829.mp3[/mp3]


第十節──來者
===============================================================================





──這飛行物體到底要幹麻？

尾隨已經五個小時。
DORORO隱約看見飛行物在上前方，由於某種屏障的關係，看起來很像是空中的漣漪，搖搖晃晃的。
偶爾，還看到飛行物體做出些特技動作；俯衝、螺旋上升、側旋轉……
特技表演？觀光？
他已經弄不懂這個飛行物體要幹麼了。
使用暗殺兵術探測飛行物內涵，也是徒勞無功。

──罷了，等它現形再做抉擇。

DORORO確定自己沒有被對方發現後，稍微觀望風景。
下方，是一大片濃密的樹林；風擺盪，沙沙作響。
密林間些許縫隙，透散著正午的日光。
身處於半空中，萬里晴空，雲一絲絲地卷著，有些如細線，有些如毛線團。
一條溪移入他的視線中，不遠之處有個瀑布，波光粼粼，偶爾還可以看見魚跳出水面。

DORORO閉上雙眼，體驗大自然的氣息。

──……。

流水聲。

風拂，吹得白色的暗殺兵帽啪啪作響。
淡藍身軀的他，置於天地之間，彷彿與自然化一。

遠方群山攀連，綿延不絕；這附近是個谷地，而翠山的那一頭，大概就是這條小溪的源頭。

──等等……

這地方，似乎讓DORORO想到什麼。記憶中的畫面猛然閃過腦海，他再度觀望周圍，確認一件事情──

心頭一震！

──這裡是忍野村？

掩藏不住自己的驚訝，氣息一動，前方好不容易跟蹤的目標立刻消失無蹤！這也表示……

──被發現了！

DORORO立刻靜心，試圖彌補這個缺失。他以意念讓自己的氣息消失，並緩緩地將飛碟降落──

飛碟刮起一小陣風，稍微吹動四周的植物；晃動的植物，也是DORORO的心情。

──竟然犯下這麼嚴重的錯誤……

忍野村很高興他能回來。
一切都不重要了。
它釋放出DORORO熟悉的氣息，表示歡迎。
那份深層、甘甜的愛；好像微風，又好像桂花香。

落淚。

樹木都歡迎他回來，沙沙的。
感受到這分意念，很輕，很甜。

──好懷念阿。

看著前方的樹……



（唔！）

DORORO誤踏青苔，身子向後頃倒……

（小心！）

小雪一把拉住他，險些跌落……。



DORORO的回憶低語著。
記憶浮現於腦前，彷彿實像隨著出現。
他，是一個時代的完結見證者。
當忍者因配置不需要而走入歷史，他聽守上級的決定。
那一夜，忍野村煙消雲散，好像不曾存在過。
摸著樹，他宛然一笑。

──一切都過去了呢……。

某種空虛感浮現心頭，他不禁嘆息。
稍微隱藏身形後，悄悄地向前走；前面的空地就是以前的集訓場所了。
巨大的神木，仍圍繞、守護著廣場。
千年以來，它們不曾改變。
依舊翠綠如新；壯的需要十二個壯年藍星人才可環抱一圈。

DRORO摸著樹幹，湧起尊敬之情。

──究竟是什麼意念，支持它們存在上千年呢……？

生命智慧體不斷的變動、替換。
沒智慧的樹，卻成了最有智慧的；單純的存在，不曾提問。
身為忍者時代結束見證者的他，感觸更深。

林間特有的芬香氣息散入他的體中，使他精神一振。但此時……

──？

一陣外來者的氣息打斷他的享受，DORORO迅速地進入備戰狀態。
一躍，瞬間消失無蹤。

「沙沙……」

腳步聲。

──是草鞋摩擦地板所產生的……

DORORO藏在灌木叢後方，透過樹葉縫隙剛好可以清楚看見對方的形象。他努力將氣息隱蔽，以免被發現。

「沙沙……沙沙……」

草鞋摩擦地板的聲音隨著人影走來。
好像從一幅描繪古代旅人的畫中走出。
他全身裹著素面褐色斗篷、斗笠，似乎刻意在隱藏什麼。
到達廣場中央，那位「疑似藍星人」四處摸索，似乎在找什麼東西。

DORORO皺著眉頭。

能來到這裡的人絕對不是泛泛之輩。一個藍星人，穿著草鞋，也沒有飛行工具輔助，能來到這邊是非常困難的。
DORORO似乎想到什麼！
難道他就是那個不明飛行物體的主人？不對，看他的穿著太不配搭，而且那飛行物體的大小也裝不下一個藍星人……越想越苦惱，難道這人是忍野村的遺民？如果是的話，他為甚麼違反命令回到這裡呢？

不過這一切都不重要。既然不是泛泛之輩，那一定有相當的水準；若不謹慎行動，後果將不堪設想。DORORO以最微薄的能量去探測這位不明人士的「氣息本質」──

震驚！

這個人的「氣息本質」竟然和普通人沒有兩樣！

只有兩種可能，第一種是高人，但偽裝「氣息本質」。第二種就真的是普通人了。DORORO想著；必須先下手為強，不然將無法得知他的底細。

對方還在廣場中繞圈子，東摸西摸，有時拂拂塵土，有時敲敲樹幹，完全不清楚他的目的是什麼。靜待時刻，他席地而坐，動也不動；彷彿一塊岩石一樣。

樹影漸漸變長，他還是靜靜的坐著。

──他到底想幹麼？

由於他散發出來的氣場非常不穩定，時強時弱，使DORORO不敢趁機壓制他。DORORO深覺這人大概是隱士，不然一般人並沒有辦法控制自己的能量波動。所以，這位不明人士絕對是高人……！

「你們都不在了嗎？」

──！

這是他第一句說出來的話。但也不知道對象是誰，他似乎看著前方，壓低的褐色斗笠與高披的斗篷讓人搞不清他的樣貌與注視對象。

「……別人不在就算了，但是，我想見見你們。我知道這段時間內一定發生什麼大事……求求你們，讓孩子看看你吧。我很想念你們……」

這聲音大概是藍星人四十五歲的聲音。語帶哽咽，有種滿懷的悲傷，就連DORORO聽了也打從心中替他那份撕裂的悲傷感到痛苦──但，這很可能是幻術的一種。

傳說，有些技巧高超的人能控制聲音，並在聲音中注入完全的意念，使人產生幻覺或者催眠別人。想到這裡，DORORO忍住氾濫的情感，繼續監視。

「我知道……時間對你們來說已經沒有意義了。畢竟我也曾經像你們一樣……礙於這個皮囊，我真想去找你們……。」

DORORO做出推測。這個人很可能是很久以前失蹤的忍術高手，回到這邊時觸景傷情，正在發洩情感……

「怎麼？你對我的思念有什麼看法嘛？」

DORORO心一驚。

「別這樣嘛，說說你的感想……我很喜歡聽人類以外的生物說話。」

──被……被拆穿了！不，在下現在出去就是對號入座了……！

DORORO驚慌失措。竟然連Ｋ隆星暗殺兵第一把交椅的他，都會被看穿……

「你可以在內心想阿，我聽的到的。」

──……

DORORO克制自己不讓汗滴流下。

──！

DORORO赫然發現，那位怪人說話的對象是一隻在他身邊翩翩起舞的小白蝶。他鬆了一口氣……

就在此時。

突然，似乎有什麼東西觸摸著DORORO的腦袋。

空氣似乎凝結了。

他不敢轉頭，瞠目盯著那個人「應該」在的地方……

斗笠與披風緩緩地垮了下來，裡面空無一物。

──金……金蟬脫殼？

這招與替身有異曲同工之妙。不過先提是，你必須穿有服裝。

DORORO的雙瞳看向捉住他的物體，是一雙手，右手的地方帶有鐵手甲──看起來斑駁老舊，似乎年代久遠。

──既來之則安之……

已經莫名其妙地被識破了。這位高手到底是……？DORORO出聲問道：

「來者何人？」

那名中年男子嘴下露出奇異的笑容，樹蔭遮掩陽光的照射，使他臉上蒙上一層陰影……

DORORO感到一股能量正聚集在他腦袋旁邊……如同漩渦般運作著……

DORORO閉上眼，冒汗，深思該如何破解……

「你問我是誰嗎？」

男子笑問。

「……」

DORORO靜默，努力抑制心跳的速度。

「來者不善，善者不來……」

DORO驚覺！

「這不是……」

某種力量震擊自己！
DORORO看著眼前的世界裂成玻璃碎片……
話語凍結在齒間，眼前一黑，向前仆倒，他的眼瞳漸漸轉為灰白……
意識昏迷。

男子臉上浮現一抹詭異的微笑……
光，照不到被來者遮擋的DORORO。

----------


## 小火龍

> {星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
> 第十節──來者


這節我看過初代版本
不過又好像多了新的事件
改成這樣更有感覺了呢！
只能說VARARA的功力愈來愈高強了呀！

對了
獨角獸呢
冬樹不是和小桃去追獨角獸了嗎？

還有，能轉DRORRO擊倒
他會是我想像中的那個人嗎？
期待後續

對了，什麼是藍藍璐啊

----------


## VARARA

> 這節我看過初代版本
> 不過又好像多了新的事件
> 改成這樣更有感覺了呢！
> 只能說VARARA的功力愈來愈高強了呀！
> 
> 對了
> 獨角獸呢
> 冬樹不是和小桃去追獨角獸了嗎？
> 
> ...


嗯，多了很多新的事件，希望是越改越好ＸＤ
可是也因為很多事件是在同一個或鄰近的時間點發生，所以才會產生獨角獸事件跟DORORO事件重疊的狀況...@@也只好這樣寫出。

將DRORRO擊倒（ＸＤ）的那個人，也是串連第一篇與第二篇的重要人物喔ＸＤ

等等躲好我爸繼續來寫...

----------


## a70701111

感覺上……VARA很見外的樣子。
連結有問題的話可以先問我阿……
唉……算了沒關係，反正現在的我好像被東西隔離了一樣阿。

文章的部分……
桃華的地方表現得很好，連親衛隊該有的樣子都表現出來了。
冬樹對於不可思議的事情，還是很勇敢阿XD
艾莉莎又要出現了嗎？不管是哪個同人作品，他的出現總是少阿。
忍野村跟DORORO的羈絆果然不可能消失阿……
照這樣看起來應該會有更多的外星人跟特殊生物會出現。

VARA要加油喔……

----------


## VARARA

> 感覺上……VARA很見外的樣子。
> 連結有問題的話可以先問我阿……
> 唉……算了沒關係，反正現在的我好像被東西隔離了一樣阿。
> 
> 文章的部分……
> 桃華的地方表現得很好，連親衛隊該有的樣子都表現出來了。
> 冬樹對於不可思議的事情，還是很勇敢阿XD
> 艾莉莎又要出現了嗎？不管是哪個同人作品，他的出現總是少阿。
> 忍野村跟DORORO的羈絆果然不可能消失阿……
> ...


阿＠＠基本上是沒有什麼問題，所以我才沒勞煩各位的。
只是，會怕時間點被誤會這樣（其實是沒問題的）。

艾莉莎會在後面出現，喜歡血腥的獸可以來嚐嚐喔（預告打鬥場面ＸＤ）
等等改完，2-11就會貼上^^

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555830.mp3[/mp3]

第十一節──密林
===============================================================================





──希望大小姐一切順利。

在解釋完西澤集團的糗事後，波爾面無表情的回到旅店中。事情雖然很糗，但只要是為了大小姐都值得。
這是西澤集團的總裁──西澤梅雄的交待，更是自己的心願。看著大小姐一天天長大，自己就像個爺爺一樣，這種樂趣是很難體會到的。

沉醉在樂中時，地面的振動與喘息聲迎面而來。

「呼，呼！」

西澤家護衛隊員之一──吉岡平，要死不活的跑到波爾面前！見他急躁的樣子，波爾的瞇瞇眼瞬間轉為琥珀色的眼神，曾經是軍人的他曉得該如何隨機應變。

「波、波爾大人！」

「說。」

「小姐與冬樹大人的反應消失了！」

天空霎時閃出一大片極光，但波爾沒心情觀看這難得的奇觀。他繃著臉，嚴肅地下指示──

「──搜山！」

「是！」

全體達令，西澤家護衛軍再度包圍此山。



「呼，呼！」

風嘲弄地甩了他幾巴掌，過度運動讓他感到難受。視線不斷的晃動，唯一不變的是前方雪白的身影；牠優雅的跑著，毫不費力地把冬樹與桃華甩在後方，心中似乎在盤算著什麼。

「冬樹同學──！」

桃華大喊，同時驚訝冬樹怎會跑的比她還快，甚至快要脫離她，這是前所未有──不，應該說是不可能的事情。

──冬樹同學好厲害！

桃華目前以裏桃華的人格出面跑步，兩個人格協商之後便決定讓哪方出來會比較好──需要禮貌的，就讓表桃華出面；需要蠻力的，就讓裏桃華出面。

──果然是日向血統，厲害阿！

裏桃華費力的跑著，汗水遽下，難得用這種方式跟冬樹同學在一起；但她不知道，冬樹是使盡全身的力氣奔跑，甚至是連命都不要，只是要追到前方光般的身影。

冬樹一陣暈眩！

「不，我不能放棄……」

四周都在旋轉，他吃力地跑著，感受自己肉體的無力……道路在嘲笑他，樹木伸長了根要絆他的腿，冬樹努力集中精神，專心面對這一切。他感到疑惑，為何四周的一切都好像跟他們兩人有仇似的？
這是個戰場。必須把獨角獸記錄下來，納入自己的記憶之中。要細細的體會獸毛的觸感、以及牠的體溫。傳說中，聖潔的神獸，怎能放過！

「哇阿！」

樹木邪惡地一絆，冬樹向前撲倒──

「冬、冬樹同學！」

裏桃華震驚，立刻伸手要拉冬樹的肩膀──抓空。冬樹在自己前方六公尺的地方……

冬樹面前，是一大叢混生的荊棘……

「冬樹──！」

「啪沙！」

鮮血濺出，些許荊棘斷裂。樹葉沙沙的聲音，繼續嘲笑冬樹的努力。

冬樹從來沒有那麼憤怒過，尤其是自己的努力不斷地被嘲弄時。他不能理智地解釋這些樹木為何給他這種訊息，但是這種感覺就是存在，討厭至極。

──笑什麼……！只不過是被絆倒……

他站起來，無視暈眩與疼痛，繼續衝刺──

但，腿一軟。

身體每個傷口都在哀號，心跳像快速運球似的蹦蹦跳，伸展過頭的肌肉拉回，又是一陣刺痛！

「嗚……」

站得搖搖晃晃。

「冬樹！別追了！拜託你！」

裏桃華竭力的喊著追到冬樹身邊，見他滿身的傷口不禁倒抽一口氣！

「不，這個機會只有一次……」

世界上見到獨角獸的記錄屈指可數，難得的機會，當然要抓住才行！但即使冬樹的意志可堅持下去，身體卻不聽使喚，漸漸癱軟下來。

桃華猛然的撲抱！

「不要、不要！」

面對桃華撕裂的哭號聲，冬樹傻了。

距離，似乎淡化。

「嗚嗚……」

裏桃華，堅強的她，在冬樹懷中哭泣。好怕他會疼痛；好怕他會這樣離開她；好怕，好怕。

「……」

冬樹看了看自己的傷，左右膝蓋附近都是瘀傷與流血。一摸，一陣刺痛；臉上的傷口就在太陽穴附近，險些擊中眼睛。手臂上插了兩條荊棘，正在緩緩流血……世界好像在旋轉。那荊棘的殺傷力怎麼這麼大？雙手的動脈都流著血。未免太巧了，這種代價，值得嗎？冬樹還有其他事情想做，想要多陪陪軍曹，想要繼續研究「姆大陸」的概念……

「西澤同學……謝謝妳……我想休息一下，等等就沒事了。」

──什麼沒事！這種傷口會出人命的！

桃華心急如焚，當下拿出對講器──

「波爾！給我過來！五分鐘內到！醫療用品要帶！」

「──沙沙……」

「波爾？波……」

桃華看著對講器銀幕──「訊號中斷」。

──什麼？怎麼可能？我家的衛星系統竟然失靈？

緊張地一看，發現上頭的錯誤：「座標（0，0，0）」

──座標（0，0，0）？這不是在地心才會有的座標嗎？

她低下頭，人格會議開始。
──那冬樹同學怎麼辦？
──吵死了我哪知道阿！
──找藥草阿！
──我哪知道哪個藥草可以用阿？
──嗚嗚……
──哭！你就知道哭！該死的別在我心急時煩我！

獨角獸停在遠處，靜靜的望著，湛藍的眼瞳充滿了同情。在牠眼中，這個人類做的一切都沒有意義，根本就是可笑至極。

『人類，你為何苦苦追求？』

──這是……

充滿霧氣的聲音，在冬樹腦中迴盪。

『就算你得到我的毛髮，得知我的體溫，甚至看到我的內臟……那又算些什麼？』

──我……一直想證明你的存在，也想讓世界上的人知道你的存在。

『藉口！』

一句話，打了冬樹一巴掌。與其說是讓大家知道，不如說是滿足自己對於超自然的渴求──沒錯，對於軍曹也是一樣。他深怕其他人誤傷了他鍾愛的超自然，若把軍曹給世人知道，他們一定會瞬間消失。對獨角獸的道理也是差不多的。

『你已經傷到動脈，你旁邊那個女的又不會治療，如果我沒猜錯，十分鐘內你就會死了。一個連生命都不珍惜的東西，永遠都無法接觸我。』

──等……等等……

轉動的世界似乎快停止了。

──沒錯，獨角獸沒說錯。

即使自己捉到牠，把牠養在軍曹的基地裡面又如何？
得到一切，卻沒生命可以使用這一切，有什麼益處？到頭來，自己只是個笨蛋……

冬樹從未離死亡這麼近過，他深怕死了就什麼都沒了。這種緩慢的感覺，就是死亡嗎？

桃華終於想起一些急救法，首先，她把冬樹的雙手高舉於心臟之上，很粗魯的撕下一塊衣服作為止血用。

冬樹看著桃華，想睜開眼皮卻沒力氣，只能透過一點點縫隙看她。她為甚麼這麼傷心呢？不清楚，自己真的值得她那麼傷心嗎？

──為甚麼……

冬樹不知不覺地闔上眼。

──天阿不會吧！

「冬樹！」

她拍了拍冬樹的臉，發現似乎昏迷，著急到兩眼充滿血絲。她看了看四周，又看了躺在前方的冬樹，霎時間找不到任何方法，於是直接打了冬樹一巴掌！

「啪！」

冬樹竟然連眉頭都沒皺起來，想必是失血過多進入昏迷狀態了，桃華觀望四周，一股陰森感爬滿全身！

「救命阿，誰能來幫忙！」

撕裂的大吼，只傳來漣漪般的回音。
森林靜的可怕，沒有任何鳥獸的聲音……
連風聲，也沒有。
簡直就像座死林一樣……

──不管了！

雙手抱起冬樹，一個勁往下坡衝！

──醫院，醫院！

「哇！」

「哎唷！」

桃華迎面撞到一位老太太，兩者往反方向跌去。

「＃！＄︿％＄＆＠＆︿＠％……」

她發現這位老太太講著不同的語言，但好像不太友善，第一個字詞令人有點不舒服，好像是哪一國的粗口。
桃華感覺一切都莫名其妙，冬樹隨便一跌就生命垂危，然後還在這種陰森森的地方遇到一個外國人，她明明沒看到什麼人過來阿！一堆亂七八糟的經歷讓她感覺這是一場惡夢。

老太太爬了起來，摸了摸滿頭白髮，後腦杓好像撞傷了。滿臉皺紋，又因跌倒而皺著眉頭，看起來很像以前看過的一個漢字──「囧」，淡黃色的素面襯衫也有點污穢，原本白色的休閒褲也染上泥土的黃色。棕色的拐杖摔到一邊，有點不合時宜地帶著一頂像是採茶人的斗笠……

桃華慌亂的心因著靜靜的觀察而舒緩下來，但隨即她又緊張了！

──我還在幹麼？救冬樹重要！

「對不起！」

桃華奔向前，立刻扶起老太太。她心想隨便敷衍了事即可，畢竟這個老太婆能到這邊，想必也可以自己下山。

「％！」

桃華一陣疑惑，緊接著，她聽到好像是骨頭的咯咯聲，老太太的臉又皺了一次……

她露出慌亂的苦笑，雖然知道自己錯了，老娘現在沒時間陪這個怪老太婆玩！再下去冬樹同學會……

老太太停格般，吃驚地看著桃華後方的冬樹。

「天……天阿，這是怎麼傷的？日向冬樹？是這個臉沒錯，喔──」

桃華有種想要痛扁老太婆的想法。幹麼不一開始就用日文跟自己溝通阿？說的很流利呢！

冷靜一想。

她認識冬樹同學？什麼？

桃華心中滿是震驚，難道冬樹同學喜歡老奶奶類型的？不對，依照以前的經驗這種說法似乎很奇怪。緊接著，他捶擊自己的腦袋，都什麼時候了還想這個！

在桃華思考的時候，老婆婆早已到冬樹身邊進行簡易包紮，迅速的完成！
老婆婆約一百六十公分的身軀，將冬樹抱起來。

她又傻眼了。這老太婆不是剛才才發出類似骨折的聲音嗎？

「喂！妳，是日向冬樹的朋友吧？快點，跟我一起帶他去醫院！」

「我……妳是……」

「＃！」

桃華剛剛好像聽過這個字，好像是一種不好聽的髒話……

「問什麼！快來幫忙！路上說！有效率點！」

老婆婆指責的意味很強，桃華近乎忍不下揍她的衝動──出生到現在，沒人對她這樣過！

「你……！」

──算了算了，看在冬樹的份上快幫忙吧！

此時，隱藏在體內的「表桃華」哀求。

──等等一定要揍她！

裏桃華不情願地走去幫忙，兩人抬起冬樹，一個勁兒向出口跑！

──她是不是老人阿？

桃華在後方，看著老婆婆不斷擺動的臀部，以及快得像是機關槍的腿，這該是老人有的樣子嗎？

「妳是誰？」

「冬樹跟我約在下面的公車站牌，可是我沒等到他，就自己上來看看，沒想到會這樣……」

老婆婆平和地說，好像是坐在爐邊說話一樣，一點都不喘。

在與冬樹談話中得知的千金小姐，大概就是這位吧。其實老太太對於這種嬌生慣養的千金小姐很不滿，他們總以為事情只要動口就可以完成，自己的執行能力非常弱。

──她就是冬樹說的網友？

桃華的下巴掉了。她先前還以為是一位中學的學生……

「我跟他約好來找獨角獸的，算了，看看以後有沒有機會吧。」

桃華回想當時波爾的話──

「大小姐，這是從台灣某個人的網站竊取到的獨角獸出現情報，是隱藏文章……」

有點心虛感。該不會波爾說的就是這個老奶奶的網站吧……

老婆婆突然停下來，兩人撞在一起，如骨牌般倒下！

「停下來幹麼！去醫院比較重要……」

她收回剛剛說的話。
雪白的牠，踏水般地走來，柔毛在空中飄盪。
獨角獸。

老太太望著牠，內心一片平靜。

「女士們，因為你們迫切的意念，我來了。需要我效勞嗎？」

獨角獸發出聲音，角發散柔和金光，好像一位紳士。

「救冬樹同學……」

桃華急切地說。

獨角獸湛藍的眼瞳中閃過一股厭惡。

「他是自找的，但是我願意救他。」

牠低下頭，對冬樹吹了一口氣，冬樹手上的荊棘如同分子般分解消失；牠湛藍的眼注視著冬樹，角上的金光越來越亮，在金光中散出些許金粉，貼近冬樹的傷口。傷，消失了，完好如初……沐浴在金光中，一片祥和的感覺。

「傳說，獨角獸的角具有神奇的療效，可以治癒百病……」

這是冬樹在車上時，對桃華說的。

冬樹緩緩睜開眼睛。

「你該感謝她們，不然我是不救你這種人的。」

桃華感覺很奇怪。這隻獨角獸好像跟大家的認知不一樣？

「為事情狂熱，甚至連生命的意義都不去瞭解，一日渡一日，一日狂熱一日，這種存在沒有意義。」

獨角獸湛藍的眼，似乎包含了海般的智慧。牠似乎曾經歷過什麼，所以看透一切；好像光照在黑暗中一樣。但黑暗總是喜歡黑暗，只要是從光出來的有益言語，都當成不好的加以排斥。牠深知道這些，與其讓摸索者繼續摸索，不如自己成為一個管道，試著點醒他們。

「謝謝你。」

老太太微微鞠躬道謝，因為她知道獨角獸的提醒是很寶貴的。

「冬樹，你還好吧？」

「是鏡明奶奶，妳怎麼……」

「阿我們不是約好了要見面嗎？哪有人約好了然後躺著見面的？」

鏡明太太雙手插腰，一副說教的樣子。

「對不起，我看到獨角獸就太興奮了。」

冬樹臉上泛起紅暈，他傻笑著，摸了摸頭，內心滿是尷尬。

「冬樹，她就是你的網友？」

桃華仍不可置信地說。沒想到代溝這麼深的兩人，竟然可以這樣交談，而且對方還來日本……

「是阿！我們常常聊超自然的事情，她也是UFO的目擊者喔！」

無視於冬樹的話，獨角獸跺了跺蹄，有點不耐煩。這些人類究竟想不想聽牠說？不想就算了，反正那是人類的事情，自己只是雞婆幫忙一下而已。

「沒事的話我要走了。」

牠低語，隨後抬頭望空，好像有條路可以讓牠離開一樣。

「等等，我可以拍照片嗎？」

冬樹掏出相機──

「你拍不到的，不信的話來摸我吧。」

面對獨角獸與剛才完全不同的大方邀請，冬樹滿臉疑惑，緩緩地伸出右手，竟然穿透過去！眾人驚呼，這獨角獸究竟是什麼東西？

──立體影像？不……靈體比較有可能！

冬樹廣博的超自然知識立刻做出判斷。但這也只是知識，對於超自然的東西，現實可以理解的還是太少。

「我……就你們人類對我的解釋，我是靈體，處於不同的空間，你當然摸不到。」

獨角獸似乎對於瑣碎的解釋很不耐煩，但還是稍微解釋一下。

──帥阿！跟我想的一樣！

冬樹努力忍著歡呼的情緒，好久沒這麼興奮過了！跟獨角獸交談，他大概是史上第一個吧！

「那你怎麼會來找我們？」

鏡明老太太問，淡淡的笑了笑。

「我在四次元感受到你們想要我出現，那我就出現給你看看。不過我還要忙，沒事的話我先走了。」

牠看了看蹄，還是一樣，黑的發亮。

──怎麼好像是個大明星，四處奔波一樣……

桃華又是一陣疑惑……這是什麼跟什麼阿？獨角獸還會有事情要忙？

「也剛剛好是因為我存在，所以這份相信才有用呢。對於不存在的東西投射信念，到最後都是白忙一場。」

牠淡淡地說，見眼前的人類願意聽牠說，開心了些；似乎還能感受到牠的笑意。

「可是……對別人來說，你只是個傳說而已。」

對於桃華來說，這只是一個傳說，一種夢幻浪漫的想法。雖然冬樹說有人看過，還指出時間點與證據，但她總是不相信──畢竟沒經歷過誰會去相信呢？如果有人把世界大戰當成笑話，她大概可以知道那種感覺。

「傳說的東西也可以存在阿。就像，你們人類說這個──」

牠的尾巴隨意地揮舞擺盪，好像打掃灰塵時用的雞毛氈子一樣。

「──『地心引力』一樣。只是個舉例，我是可以無視這些引力存在的，基本上我是飄在淵面之上，你要我埋到土裡也可以，嗯……不過這樣會比較好玩。」

眾人大吃一驚，獨角獸躺在地上，然後以頭下腳上的姿勢浮了起來，雙眼與冬樹平視。

「那人要怎麼知道自己是不是信念投射錯誤呢？」

鏡明奶奶摸了摸，發現拐杖弄丟了。對她來說好像是很重要的東西，她有點難過。

「沒辦法，因為人類早就失去相信的本能。所以，能剛好找到我，算是你們的幸運吧。」

牠玩樂似地騰空轉了幾圈，最後趴在地上。

「人類幾乎都是在黑暗中摸索阿，你也一樣。真正知道生命目的的人並不多；他們被稱為瘋子或騙子，因為他們與眾不同。」

牠意味深長地吐出氣息，好像人類的嘆氣一樣。有太多事情不能直接跟這群人類說，不然自己的後果會很糟糕。

「那生命的意義到底是什麼？」

這隻獨角獸把冬樹搞糊塗了。

「哈哈！去聽那些瘋子說吧。」

語畢起身，騰空而去；好像踩著一條通往天上的階梯，但是卻看不到；當眾人回過神來時，才發現獨角獸消失在星海的彼端。獨角獸角上的星沙，淡淡地撒在眾人之間。

「沒想到牠這麼莫名其妙。嘖嘖──」

鏡明拿出一本冊子，把剛剛的事件記錄下來。她腦中開始歸納，該如何敘述這些事情。

「沒想到這次的聚會竟然是這樣，真是的……」

「鏡明奶奶，你活的比我久，請問妳，生命一定要有意義嗎？做自己喜歡的，不行嗎？」

「所謂的意義是超過生與死的界線吧，只有超越生命的事物才能解釋生命的意義。不然眼前看到的都會消失──被死亡這件事遮蔽。」

她翻了翻背包，拿出一罐礦泉水，喝了幾口。

「所以，可以請您告訴我生命的意義嗎？」

冬樹想搞清楚這個問題，以免這個難解的問題讓自己得內傷。

「我知道但是不能說，去問問其他人吧。」

──煩死了！
桃華在一旁悶著，什麼話也插不上。這死老太婆……
冬樹只是把她當作長輩敬重而已，對，沒錯的。

「為甚麼不能說？你不也是人類嗎？」

冬樹好奇地問。他與鏡明奶奶向來都是無話不談的，沒想到這個問題她卻不回答。

鏡明奶奶似乎下了決心，要坦承些什麼。但是這麼一做，一切都只能等以後再見的時候才說了；算了，反正「記錄者」的職分就是如此。

「……會出現在這個森林的，基本上都不是人類。我只能告訴你，從相信開始。若你不相信，我舉出幾百個證據給你都沒用。」

「等等……我們不是兩年的網友嗎？」

難道她不是人？冬樹越想越興奮──但也越想越恐怖，興奮混雜恐怖的感覺，令他著迷。換個方式想，她會不會是外星人呢？這樣想，那份恐怖感就沒了。

一陣風吹來，樹卻沒有晃動；鏡明奶奶閉上眼睛，沉靜在風的吹拂中，臉上滿是祥和。

「這風，很舒服吧。」

冬樹與桃華卻實感受到風淡淡的觸感，而這陣風不一樣的地方，就是令人特別舒暢。

「好，我先讓時間到期吧。」

「什麼？」

冬樹沒聽過她說出這些莫名其妙的話過。他開始猜測鏡明心中在想什麼──但是，卻都猜不出頭緒來。

鏡明奶奶的全身，漸漸沙化，被風吹拂到天上……
表桃華出面，立刻抓著冬樹的手。
太詭異了……

冬樹則是傻眼地看著眼前的奇觀。

「朋友，我還有事要說。」

隱約的聲音，從那灘沙之中傳來。

「先找回你相信的本能吧。改天再見。」

「等等，王奶奶！」

「王鏡明，台灣人，生於一天前，死於一天後。開始於死後，一個永恆的軌跡。」

消散的沙隱約結成七芒星符號的模樣。
冬樹翻開腦中的知識庫，這符號以神秘學來說，是代表召喚大天使或高階惡魔的符號，一種中性的召喚陣法。但要成功召喚，必須一筆劃畫出，並且完全精確無誤才有可能。
他深思這代表什麼意思。

沙消失在天際，回盪著可聽見，又被抹滅的流沙摩擦聲。
桃華不知不覺抓緊了冬樹的手。心中，總有一些疑惑，但能有他在身邊，就夠了。
冬樹望著星海。百般的思緒不知從何整理比較好，但是有件事情必須先做……

「西澤同學……」

「嗯？」

「謝謝你……」

桃華感覺，好甜。



-------------------------------------------------------------------
作者留言：
請勿做政治聯想，「星之沙漏」完全是單純的KERORO同人作品。

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555831.mp3[/mp3]

第十二節──旅人計畫（上）
===============================================================================





彷彿身置於雲霧之中，一切是那麼的朦朧；四周有一些淡淡的色彩，好像彩色的雲氣，又好像飄在彩霧之中。

他看了看四周，一切起來是那麼的自然；他不去想，也不去問，彷彿他就是雲霧、就是這團霧氣的一分子。

但時間久了，他心底泛起疑問。

──我是誰？

他不知道自己是誰，但那自我存在的意識仍如此強烈──自己與這些雲霧似乎不太相同。四周的雲霧都不會去思考，但是自己卻會去思考這個問題。

──我是？

經過一段回想，他想起自己是誰。這感覺，就好像做夢般；你看著夢中進行的畫面，但卻沒辦法改變夢境呈現給你的東西──

在這裡，自己只是個旁觀者。

──我……重了幻術──

這個意念讓他清醒大半。自己是ZERORO，去藍星後改名DORORO。

──！

在他還沒辦法整理完思緒時，一幕影像浮現在他眼前。

畫面──是Ｋ隆星老家中二樓靠北邊的窗戶附近，光線柔柔地撒在一位幼年Ｋ隆人的臉上。

訓練官指派的作業還沒做完，他專注地在紙上剪出幾何圖形；一片，又一片。
黃色的學員軍帽滑動一下，歪了。

好像是很重要的作業，全神專注的他讓尾巴都豎起來﹔如此有精神的他，與他先天淡灰的膚色不太相稱；汗水，悄悄地從標誌上方流下。三岐星輝被汗水截去一角，成為一個小三角形和不規則的六邊形。

「唔唔……呼。」

總算在色紙上剪下一片正方形，渾圓的淡灰雙瞳瞇了起來，嘴角微微上揚，心情很愉快。

他年紀還小，大概才進入成長第二期的階段沒多久。
DORORO猜想，他如此地認真，應該是幼年訓練所的高材生吧。

「生日快樂喔！」

灰色的K隆人嚇了一跳，DORORO也將畫面緩緩地左移，看到最讓自己吃驚的一幕。

──這！

是自己。自己出現在自己的眼前，讓DORORO有些錯亂──

──不，「我」在那邊，那「現在」的我又是誰？

不過仔細一看，消除他的疑慮。畫面中的「自己」，擁有淡藍的身軀、眼瞳；幼年型態的臉型、和「自己」一樣的紅色十字標符號、感覺有點緊繃的白色尾巴、和不明灰色K隆人一樣的學員軍帽。

這是幼年期的自己；也就是說──

──這是我小時後的記憶？

說是記憶，但自己怎麼又感覺如此陌生呢？眼前的灰色Ｋ隆人又是誰？一堆疑問盤旋時，灰色幼蛙放下剪刀，看著幼年期的ZERORO。DORORO也把視線轉過去，看到自己拿著……

──是父親大人送我的音樂盒！

自從被KERORO弄壞之後，他就不知道音樂盒到哪邊去了；彷彿那音樂盒憑空消失似的。

那位Ｋ隆人笑著，說出令DORORO吃驚不已的話。

「哥。」

DORORO的思緒雜亂不已。

自己有弟弟是沒錯的，但是，對於他的記憶又不清楚──就好像那塊記憶被挖掉似的。然而眼前這一切並不給他思考的機會，繼續呈現下去。

「ZORURU？我打擾到你了嗎？對不起！」

畫面中的ZERORO不安地動了動身體，冒出一些汗滴。

──ZORURU是……弟弟？

這個意念似乎把什麼東西被打散了。那層籠罩在記憶之中朦朧的霧，瞬間消散；就好像被一台吸塵器吸的乾乾淨淨。與「ZORURU」相關的記憶立刻串連起來，有如一扇老舊骯髒的窗子終於被打開，光芒射進窗戶中，照亮一切隱藏的事物。

這些記憶有如洪水般以雷霆萬鈞之勢席捲DORORO的腦袋，他心慌，幾乎被記憶的浪潮衝著走──

以前，曾經一起笑、一起哭、一起被罰。
以前，那HERORO上將的陰謀，使DORORO被迫與ZORURU對決。
以前，在特殊部隊「Ｘ1」，自己曾經對ZORURU流淚ˋ共度訓練。
以前，「ZORURU」這人的存在莫名其妙地從腦中消失。
以前，GARURU小隊奉命來侵略藍星時，對於ZORURU那份熟悉又疏離的感覺。
以及，昨天那場宛如地獄般的夢境……那份無能為力的撕裂感……以及，這位救命恩人向火海中落下……

DORORO顫抖著，這是怎麼一回事？為甚麼現在才想起來這一切？還是說，這是有意人士在自己腦中植入的畫面──不！不應該是如此，因為他對這一切是這麼的熟悉，又那麼的模糊──
這記憶很可能是被抹滅掉的！DORORO做下結論。

「沒有啦！」

幼年ZORURU俏皮地吐了舌頭。

「哥，這個不是你最愛的音樂盒嗎？」

「是阿！雖然被……」

畫面中的ZERORO流出眼淚。

「被KERORO君弄壞了……可是，我找人把它修好了！雖然還有一點痕跡……」

畫面中的ZERORO高興地說。但幼年ZORURU似乎非常吃驚。

「哥……你要把這個？」

ZORURU左手的食指指了自己。珍珠般的灰色皮膚在光線下柔柔地散發溫暖的感覺。

「對！生日快樂唷！」

ZERORO笑著，把音樂盒打開，讓樂聲流暢；錚錚然，使人心情暢快。兩人時笑時聊，何謂天倫之樂？這就是了。無私的兄弟情誼表露無遺。

看著畫面的DORORO做不出任何反應。腦中只有一片空白──

──我為甚麼會忘記這一切？

突然，有一股吸力正將自己吸走；畫面越來越遙遠──

──等等！我還想多看……

DORORO墜入色彩隧道中；他知道自己好像處於第四度空間，但四周的色彩變換不定；所有的色彩都混雜在一起，閃動著……



「唔阿？」

DORORO驚醒，心中滿是疑惑。他常常因為做夢而驚醒，但這次並沒有汗流浹背。
這是個美夢，讓DORORO震驚又歡喜的美夢。這夢讓自己舒暢，好像好不容易睡一場好覺一樣。

「……。」

他無語地低下頭。這夢雖然美，但終究也是個夢。

想起以前對ZORURU的映像，他怎麼可能是那種人呢？只怪自己太會做夢了。他可是差點把冬樹大人殺了的人阿。真是夠了，自己居然做出這麼莫名其妙的夢。

心中，兩種想法交戰著。那份熟悉感又要怎麼解釋？巧合？不對，這是深深烙印在腦中的記憶。DORORO甩了甩頭，暫時把這一切都忘記。說不定這是幻術師的陰謀！

一有此念頭，DORORO立刻戒備。他身上蓋著一條毛線毯子，是褐色的。月光亮地掛在空中，萬籟俱寂，依照以前對於時間的體驗，現在應該是子時左右。不知道小雪大人會不會擔心？在下該不該先回去？

如果有勞小雪出來找他，就太對不起小雪了。DORORO準備起身時，發現那披斗篷ˋ斗笠的怪人正躺在兩點鐘方向的一處樹叢內，似乎睡了。

DORORO悄悄地起身，將毛線毯子折好──

──這？

他仔細發現才知道，這毛線毯子剛好符合他身體的大小；彷彿就是為了自己而準備的。這一切太不正常了！

夜風中，飄來哭泣聲。幾許淡淡的花草香，是忍野村特有的味道。

──？

那人在啜泣，聲音中含有一種撕裂的痛，聲音震擊著DORORO的心；理智告訴他，要迅速離開。但心中又很想去關心他，究竟是何事讓他如此傷心？

彷彿聽到DORORO聲音似的，那人說話了。

「都、不在了！我好想他們！」

是名男子。聽起來似乎廿九歲左右，正值青年期的聲音。如此地悲傷、痛苦，就猶如一把刀擱在心窩上，緩緩地割……這種悲痛近乎讓人瘋狂，但他卻承受著，在角落哭泣。

聽到這種感覺，DORORO再也無法控制理性。他拿著毯子，向對方走去，蹲下，看著他。那人的面貌藏在斗笠下，只看得到兩行晶瑩剔透的淚水隱沒在下巴處。

此時，DORORO才警覺，自己並不是藍星人。那股衝動害了他，現在可好了：這要怎麼收拾？

「你還好吧？在下、在下……」

DORORO支支吾吾。幾秒鐘的思考，他只好這樣做。

「在下……在下是河童。有什麼可以幫忙的？」

──好爛的謊話……不過小雪大人會誤會，我想這個人應該也會吧！

DORORO自嘲著。第一次與小雪見面時，自己也是被誤認為河童。而後，自己是「外星人」的消息才慢慢傳聞於同伴間，但還是有人半信半疑。

「我回來這邊找家人，但是他們都不在了。」

他起身坐著，斗笠仍壓低，使人看不透他的面貌。哽咽的聲音突然換成精明的音色，轉變之快讓DORORO大吃一驚。

「……」

DORORO仔細地看著他。以前，他沒有感受過擁有相同氣息的人，他很有可能是騙子。但是，怎麼有人的騙術高招到如此讓人完全可以相信他呢？就算不看眼睛，DORORO透過氣息探查，也能曉得這個人的內心；他的內心就好像湖水，偶爾有漣漪，但本質是很善良ˋ平凡的。

「或許我可以幫你找他們。」

DORORO微笑。助人一直是自己的希望，雖然有時候無法如願以償。

「不，你不懂。我知道他們一定已經死了，但是我找不到他們的賀鎷能量波動，這和我預期的不一樣……」

DORORO拉起戒心。

「賀鎷能量波動」，是指一個人死後所殘留於世間的能量；那些能量有些有意識，有些無意識。有意識的稱為「賀鎷」，無意識的就單純是死後散發出來的能量。
而介於「有意識」以及「無意識」之間的能量，就稱為「賀」，是一種類似「溝通管道」的能量；它不只協調「有意識」以及「無意識」兩者，更能與其他「賀鎷能量波動」協調，打個不完全的比喻，就像是電話這類的產物。
這些能量對世間無礙無害，只是因為存在而存在，算是三與四次元之間，最偏向第四次元的能量。
賀鎷能量某部分屬性之一，就是特殊的存在；存在於世界上，但不具有任何質量。
「賀鎷能量」總是一同出現；你不會發現一個「鎷」，卻沒有「賀」陪伴……（後略）。

這種論調，Ｋ隆軍研究長久後歸納出來的。
當那人一提到這個詞，DORORO進入警戒狀態。

「那您的意思是？」

「我是回來探親的。」

這句話讓DORORO回想起那位「傳說中」的首領。雖然這個「傳說」對他來說並不是傳說……

(待續)

----------


## 小火龍

> {星之沙漏}：千里之外篇
> 
> 第十二節──旅人計畫（上）


萌到暴的小ZORU出現啦！
還有DORORO的師父

這節雖然有點沈悶
但文中適時地插入笑點
效果非常不錯
在冗長的解說時
替讀者解悶是很重要的^^
VARARA GJ呀！

----------


## 瀟湘

呵……旅人弄碟那段真是經典
一緊一鬆又一緊，對劇情的進展掌握的很不錯啊……
下面一章建甄而下，悠悠然的敘事外順勢一個轉折
自回憶而實際帶的也很順……感覺不錯呢？

----------


## VARARA

> 萌到暴的小ZORU出現啦！
> 還有DORORO的師父
> 
> 這節雖然有點沈悶
> 但文中適時地插入笑點
> 效果非常不錯
> 在冗長的解說時
> 替讀者解悶是很重要的^^
> VARARA GJ呀！


感謝支持ＸＤ
笑點的地方我會多加注意，畢竟這個主題有點難加笑點＠＠
你的人龍紀元也加油喔！
結構很棒的一篇文章，這本出書我也要買～～～（這不是肯德基打滾法。）（冷靜。）（炸ＸＤ）




> 呵……旅人弄碟那段真是經典
> 一緊一鬆又一緊，對劇情的進展掌握的很不錯啊……
> 下面一章建甄而下，悠悠然的敘事外順勢一個轉折
> 自回憶而實際帶的也很順……感覺不錯呢？


哇喔＠＠
「悠悠然的敘事外順勢一個轉折」
你對文章流暢的形容詞是我第一次看到的＠＠
感覺很「飄飄」阿ＸＤ

這篇文章算是在靈感完全爆發的時候徹夜寫出來的，裡面夾雜我的心血以及我的肝（炸飛），很高興兩位會喜歡，大家一起加油喔ＸＤ

貼上下集！（沒存稿拉我要燃燒喔喔喔喔喔喔喔ＸＤ）

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555831.mp3[/mp3]

第十三節──旅人計畫（下）
===============================================================================





「我是回來探親的。」

這句話讓DORORO回想起那位「傳說中」的首領。雖然這個「傳說」對他來說並不是傳說……

──……難道他是那位消失的「赤雷鳴」？

這麼一來，就連不明飛行物體的疑問點也可以解釋了。可是，他為甚麼會來到地球呢？就單單只是探親嗎？這種高階軍人怎麼會來這邊呢？

DORORO思緒混亂。

赤雷鳴，是約100年前，忍野村的頭目。但是上任兩年後，因為追逐一道「光束」而人間蒸發。這是忍者同伴的說法，但就他所知，這位「赤雷鳴」是「追逐光芒後被綁架到Ｋ隆星」，同時也因為種種原因成為自己的師父。這位高手擅長偽裝、氣息偽裝、心靈攻擊、速度性質的招式等等。而他對於生命的看法也很新潮，雖然莫名其妙被抓去改造成Ｋ隆人，卻挺享受這分「災難的禮物」，乾脆就定居在Ｋ隆星，訓練一些有天份的小鬼頭；對於許多智慧生命體來說，隨意被改變外觀是一件錯愕的事情，但師父只堅持了幾日就放棄這份意念，讓自己深感不解。

「不愧是DORORO，好厲害阿。」

男子稱讚，將斗笠拿下；他五官端正，可以說是個美男子；面貌流露出一種古典書生的感覺，但並不柔弱；有種歷經滄桑的感覺。眼瞳是海藍色，清澈；似乎能望穿一切事物。對於他「這個身體」的年紀來說，這雙眼睛知道太多東西。

──果然。

DORORO想著，全宇宙中大概只有他一個人可以這樣了吧──

死了兩次的男人。

但是，那兩道淚水又和其他的樣貌不搭。他的心智挺成熟的，但怎麼會哭成這樣呢？兩丸眼睛有如金魚似的，嚴肅中又帶點滑稽感。這種特色，只有一個人會有──

「好久不見了，師父，不，ZARURU中佐。」

DORORO低頭，右手置於胸前。

「您還是一樣會偽裝阿！連氣息都不讓在下得知，您本來就要引在下來這邊懷舊嗎？」

DORORO浮現笑意，眼前這位，正是改變他一生的恩師。回憶過去種種，師雖嚴，但總是扶持他一步步向上爬。學習如何處理事情，學習如何堅強，學習何謂人生之道……辛苦歸辛苦，這些都是值得的。

「我來這邊有四件事情，第一件事情就是恢復你對他的記憶。第二件是找家人，第三件事情必須請你幫忙，第四件是與KERORO見面。」

「是……ZORURU？」

DORORO很想承認那只是巧合，但是一切真的是說不通……

夜風緩緩地吹著，林間夜晚特有的芬芳在月輝下舞蹈。

「是的。這樣你多了一件任務，就是找到ZORURU問個清楚。除了我以外，其他人都忘記他與你，以及在你們參加特殊部隊「Ｘ1」的情況。我想這是他自己造成的，但我不願意太去介入家務事，所以事情的後續就看你怎麼追查了。」

「……。」

DORORO一時不知道該如何做出反應。

以他多年的經驗，師父是不會騙他的。在這位師父身上，只能看到前輩對於晚輩的用心與栽培，這種老師世上少有。能夠被教到，真是萬幸……

「先不談這個， DORORO，你知道我家人他們在哪邊嗎？你在藍星的這個時間內，有沒有發現結界的存在？」

「結界」通常是封印著東西的──不論「東西」是什麼。就以超空間來說，泛論也是結界的一種。

「村子中央有一個……」

──傳說中村子中央的隱藏結界內封印著強大力量的武器……但是，歷代以來的首領都沒有打開過。師父家人的靈魂能量是不是被拿去做祭品了呢……？

赤雷鳴一副呆然的樣子，似乎受到某種打擊──DORORO感覺他好像被閃電打到似的，對，這就叫晴天霹靂？難道真的被拿去做封印的祭品了？

「那個是我設下的。他們也真是的，都一百年了還打不開那個結界？」

「這……」

DORORO冒出一滴冷汗，還好是這樣，不然師父的家人可能有危險了。對於這個結界，他只是耳聞，並未去詳究；他認為武藝是要靠自身的努力，而不是像買樂透一樣中了就發財。

「您藏了強力兵器在那裡面……？」

他很好奇，在訓練所時，他從來都沒有聽過師父提起這件事情；來到藍星時，才從其他忍者同伴口中得知。但那時候，他還是認為師父不會設下這麼「開了就發財」的「寶藏結界」，於是半信半疑直到如今。

「說對也行，不對也行。既然村子都解散了，我就直接給你看吧。」

ZARURU說著，走到村莊中央，拿出雜貨店買的十元美工刀輕輕一劈，一張紙條突然蹦出；在一旁的DORORO清楚地看到紙條上的毛筆字跡。可能是因為在結界內的關係，放了一百年還是與新的一樣。

紙上以古文寫著：「銘謝惠顧，既然你已經打開這個結界，就代表你有超越許多強力兵器的力量了。世界上沒有什麼強力兵器，最強的就是人心。一生的果效，乃是由心發出。打破這結界的你，已經具備超越我設下結界時的力量了。請加油上進，也去萃煉一把由你的靈魂打造的兵器吧。」

DORORO突然有種好哭又好笑的感覺。是阿，這就是師父的作風……還好沒有人打開它過……。

他又冒出一滴汗水。

──不過，「萃煉一把由你的靈魂打造的兵器」是什麼意思呢？

不得其解，但ZARURU隨即追問──

「所以你有看到他們嗎？」

ZARURU聲音中帶點焦急，這事情似乎很重要。

「沒有……他們可能回到第四次元去了。請師父節哀，我……」

死亡對藍星人來說是件大事。剛來到藍星時，對於藍星人這麼執著於生死感到有些不解──受傷而死、被陷害而死、生病而死、平安死去……等等的死法總是讓周遭的人心情難過。
但對K隆人來說，所謂的死亡只是另一種起點；也不是沒辦法與死後的家人朋友聯絡，基本上是沒什麼好傷心的，只是沒辦法常常見到死去的朋友而已──但反過來說，有些住在遠方從未謀面的親戚，死了後反而更容易看到他們的樣子。

因為，他們具備這樣的技術──藉由「賀鎷能量」裝置，只要離去的「賀鎷能量」──做個藍星人比較懂的比喻，就是靈魂──願意，要找他們只要透過該裝置即可。

──為甚麼藍星人沒辦法聯絡上往生後的人呢？──

這是DORORO不解的問題之一。K隆人雖然需要補助工具才能「常常」找死去的人，但這是他們的「本能」之一。他還記得剛進幼年訓練所時，第一代的祖父來參加他的開學典禮呢，當然，祖父還要DORORO將事情放在心底，不要說出去……不然晚上就要騷他癢，讓他睡不著。

「等等……」

ZARURU流下一滴汗水。由於自己啟動讀心術的關係，他對DORORO的心思可是瞭若指掌──可能是藍星污染太嚴重了，才讓這小傢伙想到一推事情。

DORORO回過神，臉上泛起一灘不好意思的紅暈。

「我來這邊，有個目的是想要邀請他們像我一樣為Ｋ隆軍效力，重新有個肉體……造肉體很簡單，但賀鎷能量不是人可以創造出來的。對於生死我早就經歷過兩次了，那是自然，不用節哀。重要的是，我希望他們也能同我一樣享受那份快樂。唉……」

ZARURU望天嘆息。

「看來要找他們不容易了……真是的。不要緊，反正我會想辦法找到的……」

他摸了摸頭，稍做伸展運動。想了想，還是順便回答弟子心中的問題好了。

「藍星人並不知道死後的親人去了哪邊，但我們Ｋ隆人知道死只是一個里程碑。他們對死亡總有『不確定性』，於是用了很多的儀式來『尊敬』死人，卻不知道死者看了看這一切後，便回到『光的存有』。即使他在世有多大的成就，死亡時都對他無益──與其用儀式求心安，不如對死者在世前好些吧！死後的事情自有定律，該怎麼做就交給四次元的負責人吧。」

「師父，你又用心靈透視了？」

發現自己的想法被偷窺一空，DORORO雙眼瞇一條線。

「哎呀，偷窺是很好玩的事情，Zaruzaru～。」

──師父總是如此……

看著ZARURU掩嘴笑之，好像很得意的樣子，DORORO冒出冷汗──這根本不是藍星人的習慣阿！看來師父受Ｋ隆星的污染太重了！

「嘿嘿嘿，不讓人煩惱的污染才令人喜歡呢。」

──看來自己還是不要想太多的好，在怎樣都會被師父看穿……

DORORO靈機一動，立刻問下個問題。

「對了，您怎麼有辦法用您原來的身體呢？您以前的身體不是在下的複製體嗎……？」

他想起第一次與師父相見時的景象；就像看到鏡子裡的自己，但是卻會做不同的動作。這點讓他相當惶恐，但也是因為有相同的長相，自己才能與師父相遇；命運真是捉弄阿。

「對不起，上次在與亞文迪克達拉軍交戰時破碎了。軍方用個機器改造我原本的身體成兩面狀態，所以我目前是用自己的身體活下去。」

兩面狀態是所謂的「一體兩面」，相似於GARURU小隊的藍星人裝扮，但不同的是，一體兩面是由自身的基因結構改造成可調整狀態，會成長；而藍星人裝扮並不會呼應實際年齡而成長。

這有好處，也有壞處；好處是不論在Ｋ隆人或是藍星人的型態，都可以使用兩種身體所有的技巧，壞處是，只要這個身體毀了，就沒辦法做出一般侵略裝可以做出的「精神逃脫」──只留下軀體的空殼，可以避免死亡的痛苦。

「……」

──也難怪師父說他死過……

死的感覺是什麼？自己沒嘗過，但又想知道。他並不怕死，死只是一種型態的轉換而已，是很自然的事情。

ZARURU看弟子分心了，便出聲要他回神。

「不過呢，我還是喜歡以Ｋ隆人的型態出現。我也不知道為甚麼，當我是Ｋ隆人的型態時，就會有一種單純的快樂在我的心中，反之以藍星人的樣式出現時，就會多想很多事情……那份天然的快樂就沒了。這是你們，也是我身為Ｋ隆人的特殊性，希望你們可以好好體會──這，大概就是你們K隆人的『天賦』吧。」

說完，他閉上眼睛，頭往斗篷內縮起，在兩秒之內，斗篷垮了下來；內容物的身高降至比DORORO的高度少了十四公分左右。他動了動，從斗篷中爬出，接著把斗篷甩向空中，斗篷化為光點消失無蹤。

「師父……我看PURURU換上藍星人侵略服時，是有道光，然後就很像「變身」似的，那您呢？」

「很噁心，你不會想看的。」

ZARURU揮了揮手，面有難處；雙手伸到頭後方，把白色的頭巾綁緊。做了伸展運動，手使勁伸到最長，右手臂綁著的紅色帶子隨風飄揚。
幼年期的身體，金屬海藍色的身軀，有點像閃閃發亮的藍寶石。與大家一樣的白肚皮，識別符號是個黑色的「空」字──這符號在Ｋ隆軍來說非常特殊；而根據ZARURU的說法，這是提醒他自己不能忘本。
和GIRORO相同的半月型眼眶閉起，又張開；持續數次，似乎在適應轉換的身體。
淡紫羅蘭色的眼瞳，好像一湖靜水，偶爾動了動，蕩漾一池漣漪。

DORORO看著，師父也是挺可愛的。但是，有一點DORORO比較不瞭解……

「師父，你以前不是帶著軍官盔嗎？」

軍官盔又分為好幾種，都象徵著權利與地位。最常看到的是銀色軍官盔，比較少見的是白色，最高階是金黃色──也是最能代表「星」這個符號的顏色。

ZARURU本來配戴銀白色的高階軍盔，但現在卻換成白色頭巾了。

──這也象徵師父的地位向下滑了好幾級……？不對！頭巾並沒有出現在軍方的編制之中，那是平民的裝扮阿！

「阿，忘記穿衣服了。」

語出驚人。
K隆人視裸體為榮耀，通常是軍人的象徵。「在裸體的狀態，才可以發揮出最大的力量……」這是書上說的，也是軍人裸體的原因之一。裝備帽子，是因為將各種精密的裝備──例如能量增幅器──都裝在帽子上。

ZARURU彈指，一件短秀、潔白長大衣出現於身上，白衣右下有個黑色倒立三角形的符號。外觀看起來很像是西方藍星人穿的那種「衣角長到遮蓋全身」的外套。

──什麼！師父退休了……

黑色倒立三角形的符號，是一位退休軍人的標誌；但，只要他願意，都可以隨時幫助軍方訓練新軍。

「我不想做太大的官，麻煩。所以我用我戰爭失敗的藉口辭掉了，我只想好好教學生，就像發現你這個千里馬一樣。」

「哈哈……」

被這麼說還真不好意思。DORORO想著，心中又泛起另一陣擔憂：師父來藍星找KERORO做什麼？難道總部又有行動……。不安的臉色全部寫在臉上，逃不過赤雷鳴的雙眼。

「唉，你也愛上藍星了吧？」

「我……是的。」

該不會要被教訓了？我們遲遲沒達成侵略工作……但是，誰忍心這令人炫目的星球被佔有呢？

藍星，一直是宇宙娛樂產品的點子開發處。也不知道為甚麼，在這星球上的設計師都挺有創意的，就連一板一眼的GIRORO也一度愛上藍星的「鋼彈」，有許多的事物都出產於藍星。

「我的故鄉的確令人神迷。雖然大自然比不上Ｋ隆星那麼美，但是這些人都有許多創意。」

ZARURU注視著DORORO的雙眼，彷彿看穿一切；那份清澈的雙眼讓人懷疑他心中曾經有惡念。

「你應該要多注意這顆星球的健康狀況。若你注意的話，你會要求Ｋ隆軍立刻把這個地方佔領。我這樣說不是沒有原因，而是這個環境已經病了，眼前有許多假象是人都沒辦法看穿的……」

ZARURU轉過身去，望月。

「若地球人再繼續破壞環境，他們將會自食惡果。處於安逸社會的人們，哪曉得大地的哀號？等到環境反撲，人們才會發現自己的錯誤。不是我把侵略說得理直氣壯，而是Ｋ隆星祖先們留下來的智慧可以幫助這顆星球。Ｋ隆星的生物技術可是赫赫有名的……」

DORORO無話可說；Ｋ隆人最自豪的，就是以環境為根基所發展的科技了。遠遠看去，若不加說明，大概沒人會認為這個是開發過的星球……這種技術的極端運用，連屋子都可以是與自然調和的有機物，產生對於自然有幫助的東西。
這種技術正在推廣，在自己取用母星的資源時，也感恩的回饋給母星。這種想法，也是Ｋ隆星上沒有一條污染河川的原因。

環境無法調節的東西，在Ｋ隆星就不存在。

這種技術的確是藍星需要的，但一切真的會那麼順利嗎？DORORO想著，抱持保留的心態。但那份愛護環境的心，深深地動搖著。

「那……您也是要來監督KERORO侵略藍星嗎？」

很意外的，ZARURU搖頭。

「Ｋ隆星上發生大問題了，而這些問題應該只有你們可以解決。」

DORORO心中泛起不安，正要追問時……

「我知道你要問什麼，路上說。我剛剛說的第三件事情必須請你幫忙，不然我想我朋友與艾莉莎會很吃力。」

ZARURU深深地嘆口氣，與幼年的外表完全不相配。

「是……什麼事情？」

這嘆息讓DORORO很不安，記憶之中，師父這種舉動屈指可數。

「以前教你的『淨化』系別的招式，還記得嗎？」

「是……不過很久沒用了，我試試。」

DORORO閉上眼，完全放鬆後，瞬間集中精神，一道霧氣般的力場圍繞他。驅動意念，水霧向旁邊一朵枯萎的花漫去，花立刻恢復剛開時的樣貌。

「很好，到時候我們要一起用這招，因為是大範圍性的，所以要注意控制。到我的運輸船上吧！」

ZARURU一彈指，球體般的運輸船現身；白色的球體旁邊有四片類似翼的黃色薄片，漂浮在空中緩緩的轉著。DORORO踏入球體時，才發現裡面是「自由空間」──球體內部空間的大小都可以由設定來更改。

「要去哪邊？」

「羅馬尼亞。」

球體旁的四翼不斷轉動，產生磁力抗拒地心引力，飄飄然地融入星海之中。

沙沙的樹木，訴說無盡的祝福。

----------


## a70701111

第十一節
真的出現了？！奇幻生物之獨角獸。
不過這匹獨角獸，卻沒有我想像的那個雛形阿。
冬樹竟然陷入了在本篇裡面完全不會出現的情況……
桃華在這篇研然變成了中心的角色嗎？
最後有點像是填滿了怨念深坑一樣的感覺阿(炸)
第十二節
果然這個設定跟某老鼠很像阿……(因為老鼠的怨念？)
這個回想果然跟他的想法不齊而相似。
音樂盒部分，好像是一個連結？
本是兩個的東西連成了一個。
ZORURU會出現還是在筆記本裡面耶XD
第十三節
師傅的出現，還是會發生一點問題，跟官方的設定一樣。
一照DORO的個性，管然會去探病阿……
用強力結界封印起來的東西，應該會有強大的力量吧。
強大到需要離開村子後，也不得聲張的能力……

看完三篇……
眼睛好累阿……
VARA的文章能力果然在一點點的著實進步著。
期待下篇……

----------


## VARARA

> 第十一節
> 真的出現了？！奇幻生物之獨角獸。
> 不過這匹獨角獸，卻沒有我想像的那個雛形阿。
> 冬樹竟然陷入了在本篇裡面完全不會出現的情況……
> 桃華在這篇研然變成了中心的角色嗎？
> 最後有點像是填滿了怨念深坑一樣的感覺阿(炸)
> 第十二節
> 果然這個設定跟某老鼠很像阿……(因為老鼠的怨念？)
> 這個回想果然跟他的想法不齊而相似。
> ...


11節
「有目標ˋ肯相信ˋ肯努力就會得到代價」這是這章的主旨^^
不妨從其他方面來看看喔XD
也因為這個主旨的關係，才會讓人覺得怨念填滿（炸）

12節
經過鼠大的「人間兵器」洗禮後，我也成為ＤＯＺＯ兄弟派的一員拉ＸＤ
ＤＯＺＯ大好阿（斯巴達+拇指）（<-啥?!(紙扇攻擊)）
這個怨念會促成第三篇的番外篇，請期待（鞠躬ＸＤ）

13節
直觀來看，「師父」的設定的確會出問題，但是經過兩年的在下曲解（炸）後，我想應該是說的通＝Ｗ＝+++++
有發現嗎？他就是生命之鑰篇的ＺＡＲＵＲＵ喔～～
（謎：你寫太慢了（紙扇攻擊））

我會繼續加油ＸＤ
基本上2-14出來後，我會暫停貼一下
我要好好把艾莉莎的部份寫好-------結合我自己生活中的一切超自然體驗

請各位期待喔ＸＤ！！！

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555832.mp3[/mp3]


第十四節──日和，「丁丁病毒」。
===============================================================================





「……真奇怪吶。」

KULULU看著銀幕上的資料，一手不斷地攪拌咖哩。望著咖哩轉阿轉，心思也不斷地繞圈子。最近一些奇怪的事情讓他沒辦法理解，但這些奇怪的事情好像又有關聯──冬樹與某個網友交談的記錄、那個網友的網頁，全部都「查無此人」──自己記得，冬樹在晚上時，會固定用一些時間會跟這位網友聯絡，但是這段電子記錄全部被替換為「空白」，也就是說，冬樹兩年來都在瀏覽一個不存在的網頁，以及跟一個不存在的人對話。

陰暗、高聳，充滿各種器材以及立體投影螢幕的研究室，遠處儀器的嗶嗶聲，增添了一些神秘感。

接下來就是那封無視於系統防禦，直接展現在KULULU前面的訊息了。突破他精心設計的防火牆，這人可真不簡單，但奇怪的是，號稱全K隆軍最強的防火牆系統竟然瞬間被突破……他放下攪拌咖哩的木製長式湯匙，在懸空銀幕上點了幾點，將資料都叫出來比對。這已經是第六十七次確認了，說真的，就連TORORO──這位被軍方納用的天才少年駭客──也沒辦法。

他不清楚是什麼力量強制性地把訊息送進來的，以及這種「強制性的力量」是否讓冬樹兩年來的時間產生「空白」。

馬鈴薯、紅蘿蔔與咖哩醬汁攪和在一起，咖哩的甜味充滿整個房間。思考是一件好玩的事情，每日暗中監視藍星人，歸納並整理資料，更是讓他興奮。KULULU曹長，一個化不可能為可能的男人，一個創造力、邏輯能力、歸納能力都過人的天才。但，唯獨這件事情他想不透，超過他能理解的範圍。

「來自百慕達三角，豎琴座位──琴差役的訊息：
請注意自身安全，雖然我已經請人替你除掉後患，但還是有危險──我不確定他們能不能全部消滅受污染的「心」。或許你看到這封訊息會有點錯愕，甚至看不懂，但我只能透過你的眼來聯絡我要聯絡的人。總之，兩星之間的黑色隧道已經形成了，沙漏管理人已經不打算放任這件事情，而我們也會展開行動。晚安，千年伯爵。」

千年伯爵，一個熟悉的稱號。依照整篇留言來判斷，在那個人眼中，自己是千年伯爵的一部分，但是自己從未有這種意識。

KULULU難得地皺起眉頭。

他跟雷卡洛恩斯克系統有關係？別說笑了，自己連那東西長啥樣子都不清楚。也不對，這是高階的軍方機密，他怎麼會知道呢？以前去盜用軍方資料時，就是雷卡洛恩斯克系統的資料沒偷到手。但是……那份熟悉的感覺，對於「千年伯爵」這個稱號熟悉的感覺……

猛的一跳，趕緊跑到咖哩鍋前，差點讓咖哩燒焦了。

──……實際去「百慕達三角」或許會有答案。

實驗中的儀器傳出兩聲嗶嗶長響，儀器的初步調整完成。



「我回來……」
「你是去哪邊了？」

冬樹才進門，就看到準備中餐的夏美拿著平底鍋走出來，沒好氣的晃了晃鍋子。

「姐，對不起，我不知道會那麼晚……」

「外面很危險你知道嗎？不是最近才發生青少年夜間逗留街頭，結果被勒索的事情？」

她雙手插腰，吸口氣，嘴巴微微張開──不妙！這是碎碎念模式的第一步驟，若現在不阻止就完了！

「姐你聽我說，昨天是西澤同學還有他們家的親衛隊跟我們一起去找的。」

冬樹立刻解釋，夏美正要說出來的話卡在胸口，感到一陣不太舒服的壓迫感──

「──好吧，跟他們在一起……比有個警察在你旁邊還安全。」

「魔鬼夏美」是她小學的綽號。由於弟弟體能較弱，常常被孩子王欺負，於是只好自己去教訓那些欺善怕惡的人。雖然惹得媽媽很不開心，但是那些欠扁的就該給他們一個痛快！

獨角獸事件當晚，冬樹又與桃華在旅店內住了一晚，直到早上才回家。

──呼。

冬樹鬆了口氣，雖然知道姊姊是好意的碎碎念，但是實在是很難忍受長時間的煎熬。

「那，有什麼發現嗎？」

既然弟弟安全，那就算了。反正他也該到照顧自己的年紀，若還是繼續給人欺負是不行的。

「有，可是……」

這次遇到的事件太奇怪，甚至連冬樹都沒辦法說服自己相信，這種事情對於不是超自然狂熱者的姊姊來說，應該也只是一樁有趣的新聞吧。但看在姊姊這麼擔心他的情況下，還是硬著頭皮把事情敘述一次。在冬樹高超的說故事技巧之下，夏美完全入迷，還在「人漸漸變成成沙子，緩緩散落」那邊尖叫一聲。

「很不可置信吧，連我自己都不太能相信了。」

冬樹露出回家以來第一個微笑，知道姊姊已經不追究沒回家的事情，心中感覺挺舒服的。

「……好可怕，你說你的網友變成沙子，然後吹到天上變成星星的圖樣，最後不見？不要嚇我了，這比鬧鬼還恐怖！我知道了，你又要用說恐怖故事的功力來嚇我吧？」

「姐，不是拉……」

哎，就知道姊姊的反應是這樣。



「……」

KULULU的監視器偷偷地拍著，突然畫面壓來一隻大拍子，銀幕振動了一下，斷電。

「用蒼蠅當作攝影媒介好像不太好阿，Ku Ku Ku……」

實驗室門外傳來急切的敲門聲──

「啪啪！」

起先是敲門。

「咚咚咚！」

後來是打門！ 

「TAMAMA　IMPACT！」

最後是一陣扭曲的出招聲，激光乍現！

TAMAMA站在自己轟出的洞前不斷喘息，芝麻般大小的眼瞳是他變臉時的表徵。一雙紅色的手抱著TAMAMA的腿，看起來很用力，見到激光後，紅色雙手的主人還哇哇大哭！

「沒事別來打擾本大爺，我還在忙呢！」

「什麼沒事！這叫……」

TAMAMA想了想，換上可愛親切的態度。

「KULULU前輩，可不可以……」

TAMAMA指了躺在地上、死命抓著他的腳的GIRORO；他的雙眼一副天真的表情，水汪汪的感覺像是剛見到這世界的小孩。GIRORO一切地方都正常，只有一個地方有問題：他頭上長出一根紅色、軟軟的圓柱型物體，腹部的地方還多了一個銀幕。

「可不可以把GIRORO前輩的病治好？」

KERORO之前的「藍星天線化」計畫，「迫不得已」只好請GIRORO伍長擔任試驗品。「藍星天線化」計畫，主要是研發出一益菌，它能使人類反璞歸真，在藉由增幅器的效果，讓人類能夠快樂過生活。侵略、造福人群，一舉兩得！

但成為試驗品的GIRORO卻帶給TAMAMA很大的困擾──整天都粘著他，怎麼甩怎麼打都沒辦法把GIRORO嚇跑。神奇的是，毆打GIRORO造成的傷痕竟然沒多久就好了！

「拜託拉，KULULU前輩──」

TAMAMA雙手合十，水汪汪的大眼放射治癒系光芒，小小的尾巴搖動著。

「扭……」

KULULU臉上泛起謎樣的紅暈，從超空間內取出相機把畫面拍下來──

──若無其事的回到高背椅子上，順便把咖哩的電磁爐關掉。

TAMAMA打從心底升起一股極端的厭惡感……

此時，綠色的手拍了拍TAMAMA的背部。身體敏感的他，立刻就感受到掌心的那股熱度，彷彿是在對他說──

「辛苦了，TAMAMA！」

「軍曹哥！」

受到KERORO的鼓勵，突然一切的憤怒都消失了，他感覺好舒服，連GIRORO的哭聲也變的如此美妙──他肚子似乎餓了，頭上的「天線狀物體」閃著一點點的紅光，肚子的銀幕上出現烤蕃薯的畫面。

「你要的東西做好了。『丁丁病毒』……本大爺很滿意這東西的效果阿！KU~KUKUKU。」

想也知道隊長是來幹麼的，KULULU的手往右邊一指。先前的事情讓他百思不解，甚至讓他感覺隊長的計畫都是在浪費時間；不過此刻還是陪隊長玩玩就好，以免亂了自己的計畫……

「GERO～？」

順勢看過去，有個碩大的紫色圓錐形物體擺在一旁，看起來像是打棒球時，觀眾的「加油錐子」──這大概就是「增幅器」了。而「散撥裝置」也包含在裡面，只要KERORO下令，地球很快就會變成一幅和樂的畫面──人人有天線，人人是腦殘，接下來要統治一個「幼年」星球就容易了……

「太棒拉！」

KERORO拍了拍增幅器，臉貼在上面摩呀摩的。

「準備舉行慶功宴嘍！Gero Gero Gero……？」

增幅器打開一個窗口，噴出一團紫色霧狀的東西。KERORO首當其衝，咳了幾下，但是這種霧狀氣體聞起來挺舒服的，有點像是百合花淡淡的香味。

「這是什麼東西是也？」

「扭～隊長，我忘記說這是觸碰就會啟動的，Ku～Ku、Ku、Ku。」

連一刻也沒延遲，KULULU按下按鈕，研究室內重要的器材，連同本人沉入更深的地底空間。頓時空蕩蕩的房間讓KERORO和TAMAMA不知所措。GIRORO的「天線」閃了閃，釋放出更強的紅光。

兩人相望，呆然。

──也就是說本官……本官？

KERORO心中突然有個衝動：什麼侵略計畫都不想管了，只想好好的放鬆，在地上打滾，好好找TAMAMA玩一玩。

──不，本官不能敗在這種地方是也！

KERORO搖了搖頭，堅持意志按下按鈕！「增幅器」隨著高台往上升，日向家院子開了洞，巨大的紫色圓錐升上屋頂的高度。

──計畫……成功是也！

KERORO露出勝利的笑容。隨即，他不再壓抑自己的衝動了──

「GE~RO！TAMAMA君你好，我們來轉圈圈！」

「TAMA？」

之前體驗過，他知道這種「徵兆」是什麼。不過既然是軍曹哥，那就不要緊了。突然，他也覺得好想放鬆，有一種柔和的感覺在他心中擴散開來……

──原來這是靠空氣傳染的……

這成了他「假昏迷」前的最後一個意識。凡是重了KULULU曹長特製的「丁丁病毒」，都會有段幻象：看到藍天白雲、祥和的景象，接著自己的意識就會屈服在病毒產生的幻象之中，進而被「腦部改造」。

最恐怖的是，這是藉由空氣傳染，而且能令周圍的人不知不覺……。



「DORORO不見了？」

夏美將剛烤好的巧克力蛋糕切片，遞給小雪。

「嗯……已經一天了，我很擔心……」

小雪看著蛋糕，知道夏美是要撫慰她的心情，但是不安的心仍然動盪不安。

愉快的午後，卻因這件事情蒙上陰影。小雪不知道DORORO為何都沒有聯絡──即使是KERORO派他出任務，他一樣會跟自己聯絡的。唯獨這次例外……

「不用擔心！DORORO那麼厲害，不會有事的。吃蛋糕吧，煩惱也不能解決問題……阿！」

夏美好像想到什麼方法。

「去找KULULU就沒問題！他一定可以找出DORORO的位置……」

說著，夏美再切下一塊巧克力蛋糕，開始想像KULULU在上面淋上咖哩的樣子……

──好像很浪費蛋糕，可是也沒辦法了……

兩人不多說什麼，立刻爬下梯子經過KERORO的房間，穿過冰箱似的「地下秘密基地入口」。但平常大放光明的此地，現在卻是黑暗的。異常現象讓夏美有些恐懼感。

「笨青蛙？怎麼把燈關了？」

「嘻……嘻嘻……GEROGERO！」

迴盪在黑暗長廊中，詭異的天真笑聲……

「你又在搞什麼鬼！」

夏美怒道，立即向前走去，沒想到被小雪拉了一把，差點摔倒。

「別過去，這邊有股奇怪的氣息。」

小雪換上忍者裝，小刀成戒備狀態。這種氣息很特殊，是種令人放鬆的氣息；跟以前KERORO研發出來的「五月式」能量很像，但是兩種性質的能量好像是相反的。「五月式」能量，能讓人頹廢無力，現在這種能量一樣可以讓人「放鬆、快樂」，但是效果似乎很奇怪……

腳步聲。小雪下意識握緊刀柄。

「KERO～」
「TAMA～」
「GIRO～嘻嘻～」

三人手牽手的身影自黑暗中蹦蹦跳跳地來，夏美看了一頭霧水；三人臉上都掛條口水，好像智能降低一樣。但是那種天真的笑容，就好像未曾見過世界的小朋友一樣，有種莫名其妙的可愛感。

「哇！」

夏美被不知何時繞到她旁邊的GIRORO抓住雙手！

「你好，轉圈圈！」

──？＠＃︿％＆＠＃＆＠？

夏美心思混亂，感到一種「可愛又噁心」的感覺，她立刻甩開GIRORO，後者被甩到牆上，滑下！

「對……對不起……」

夏美自覺慚愧，好像太用力了，而且她第一次感覺GIRORO這麼可愛，討人喜歡……

「GIRO！GIRO、GIRO！」

GIRORO生氣地哇哇大哭，不知道大姊姊為甚麼要打他。

「小雪，這邊好詭異……我們先離開吧！」

突然間，夏美感到一股放鬆的感覺……她的眼皮好重，好想閉起來。

「咯鏘……」

小雪的刀落在地上，清脆的聲響。

「夏美，我突然好想跟他們一起玩耶……」

朦朧的，兩人都進入藍天草地的世界之中……



冬樹正在房間內寫筆記，想把這次特殊的經驗記錄下來──但怎麼寫都沒辦法那麼貼切，他開始悔恨自己的日文為甚麼不學好些；該用什麼形容詞來形容鏡明奶奶的消失呢？散失的沙？沙化？變成沙子？……等等，用「藍天」這個詞好像不錯……什麼？

冬樹並不知道，一團看不見的紫色霧氣正瀰漫整個房間。一種莫名其妙的舒暢感擴散到全身，有點像三溫暖之後的感覺，又有點像泡溫泉的感覺……

他睜著眼睛，發現眼前的種種都被扭曲曲成一片寬闊的草原，以及好藍的天，上頭有個……會笑的太陽。這是哪邊？不對，這好像是幻覺……好舒服的幻覺……遠遠的地方，好像有幾個頭上有東西娃娃在轉圈跳舞，衝動油然而生──去跟他們一起轉圈跳舞，好像是一件很棒的事、很符合天性的事。

「哇！」

「KU～KU KU KU。」

突然間四周的景色又被扭曲成一間小型研究室內的樣子，雜七雜八的線路、銀幕佈滿整個空間，只剩下能容納兩人的小小空地。前方，是KULULU的高背旋轉椅，而自己手上插了一個類似針筒的東西。冬樹依然疑惑，這是怎麼回事？他發現嘴邊涼涼的，驚訝！這是自己的口水，這……到底是怎麼了？

「衛生紙。」

KULULU的高背椅子轉過來，手上拿著一張有點咖哩甜味的衛生紙。

「謝……謝謝……」

顧不了那麼多，冬樹接了衛生紙立刻把口水擦掉。這一切真是太詭異了！對，絕對是軍曹又在惡作劇了。想著，KULULU遞出一盤咖哩到冬樹面前。

「吃。」

「什麼？」

基本上，KULULU是不會請別人吃東西的，除非是他有其他目的……。KULULU的表情藏在漩渦眼鏡下，令人摸不透他在想什麼，但是感覺他似乎比平常更冷靜些。

「謝謝。」

之前KERORO等人販賣咖哩的「經濟型」作戰，背後的推手就是KULULU。咖哩大賣，因為那滋味實在是太好了。冬樹也很懷念那種甜甜辣辣、爽口清香的滋味，隨即嘗了一口──果然不出所料，不過這次的口味裡面多了一點鳳梨的味道，比較甜一些，還是很好吃！忍不住美味，又吃了第二口，幸福的感覺使心花怒放，實在是太好吃拉！

「你對這個有沒有興趣阿？」

KULULU將百慕達三角的訊息印出來，在冬樹頭前揮了揮──

亞特藍提斯，據說是百慕達海域中的一部分。許多不可思議的事情都曾經在那邊發生；船隻失蹤、飛機消失、「藻海」、「水中詭異的光」等等都有傳聞。

「嗯……來自百慕達三角的訊息……這是不是捏造的？」

冬樹嚼了嚼雞肉，那口感真是有咬勁。百慕達三角的神秘活動在近代似乎停止許久，所以冬樹並沒有特別注意。不過，如果這地區開始有神秘活動的話……

「這是我收到的，還有可能造假？」

KULULU聲音中似乎帶有一點不耐煩。直接跟冬樹說結論好了。

「想不想去百慕達三角看看？」

冬樹被咖哩飯嗆到──這是何等難得的機會阿！他眼睛發亮，KULULU看了笑道──

「那，等DORORO和隊長回來就出發。」

冬樹興奮的心，完全停不下來！

「吃完後去跟隊長轉圈圈吧，KU、KU、KU……」

說著，順手把冬樹手上的針筒拔掉，按下按鈕將冬樹傳回他的房間中。冬樹又感到頭暈目眩，但是不會想吐……最後，那股幻象又來了，冬樹想問些什麼，但是身體不聽使喚……

「你好……」

無意間，冬樹脫口而出……。

-----------------------------------------
作者後記：
最近會暫停連載一陣子
要考駕照ˋ以及參加jazz營最忙的時候@@
下節，大家期待的艾莉莎就會登場-------
附帶一個神秘人物也會登場！
感謝各位的支持！（鞠躬）
歡迎各方面的評文，盡量把我邊打的體無完膚吧！！
受傷的快感是很美妙的varavaravaravaravaravaravara


VARARA

----------


## a70701111

KURURU的表現真不錯……
連我都有點覺得好像真的KURU的講法阿。
不過標題我有點意見就是了……
汗顏……我記得在官方的動畫，有一畫KURURU真的佣蒼蠅形態的監視器。
所以這個部分就不會奇怪了，這想法真不錯。
……(機關槍上膛，瞄準VARA。)
竟然把GIRO變成這樣阿！！！！(暈倒)
一想到是成體的GIRO跟KERO他們轉圈，又想小孩子哭……
形象全滅阿。(吶喊)
嗯……所以到最後是冬樹會去嗎？
我大概知道艾莉莎的出現方式了……

----------


## 小火龍

這一話寫的真不錯，不但劇情走向交代的很清楚，讓火龍看的時後目不轉睛，深怕哪個環節漏掉了呢！

而且還充滿著濃濃的萌味，看來GIRORO永遠擺脫不了丑角這個角色定位了。

----------


## VARARA

TO小迪：
　　「KURURU的表現真不錯……
連我都有點覺得好像真的KURU的講法阿。」

（握拳）成功了！ＸＤ

　　「不過標題我有點意見就是了……」
可以給個建議嗎？其實這節的標題我也不知道怎麼打比較好＠＠（太多小劇情的部份……）

　　「汗顏……我記得在官方的動畫，有一畫KURURU真的佣蒼蠅形態的監視器。
所以這個部分就不會奇怪了，這想法真不錯。」
vara……我怎麼記得是蚊子@@?(摸頭)

「……(機關槍上膛，瞄準VARA。)
竟然把GIRO變成這樣阿！！！！(暈倒)
一想到是成體的GIRO跟KERO他們轉圈，又想小孩子哭……
形象全滅阿。(吶喊)」

（奸笑）好期待扣下扳機（炸）
放心，第三篇的Ｋ小隊ˋＧ小隊都會很帥的！ＸＤ


「嗯……所以到最後是冬樹會去嗎？
我大概知道艾莉莎的出現方式了……」
不～不不不（緩慢搖食指）她的出現方式，我想會嚇傻很多讀者吧。
請期待下一話（不過很可能8/20之後才會把整篇艾莉莎貼上來＠＠……）
感謝支持ＸＤ！

ＴＯ　小火龍：
感謝唷>W<!第二篇貼完之後，我會把節數做個調整。本來我想要一個場景一個場景的寫，不過發現這樣子劇情進度會拖慢許多，也導致之前沒什麼人看，以及「劇情散亂」的建議＠＠

-------------------------------------------------

正在考慮要不要繼續加入配樂？還是有必要時才加入……（因為有些場景的配樂實在是不好找）……

可以問問各位，看在下文的時候，會常常聽配樂嗎？

VARARA

----------


## a70701111

你決定要這麼做的話，標題我也沒意見。
因為這篇小說是你自己應該要表現出來的樣子阿。
我看到的那一話可能跟你看到的話數不一樣吧？
還有那隻蒼蠅是有KURU頭的，應該很好認吧。
配樂的話，我大部分都會點來聽。
所以看你吧……只要不是很麻煩我是支持的喔。

----------


## VARARA

> 你決定要這麼做的話，標題我也沒意見。
> 因為這篇小說是你自己應該要表現出來的樣子阿。
> 我看到的那一話可能跟你看到的話數不一樣吧？
> 還有那隻蒼蠅是有KURU頭的，應該很好認吧。
> 配樂的話，我大部分都會點來聽。
> 所以看你吧……只要不是很麻煩我是支持的喔。


抱歉這麼晚才回＠＠
大家的建議，只要是不影響整體主線的，我都會採納。
或許這也是這篇拖很久的原因吧（暈
近日內會貼上新篇
艾莉莎要出現了～～～ＸＤ

先練琴去ＸＤ

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## Triumph

一口氣看了6篇,差不多看了40分鐘xd
第9篇開始正常了(嗯嗯,看得很滿足)
特別是關於dororo的篇幅,描述得真美。
(而且劇情超展開,varara的想像力很棒!)

另外我還沒看過桃華穿牛仔褲的樣子呢xd
桃華好像一直都是穿連裙的呢~這次是因為方便吧。

不過到了第14篇嘛......丁丁病又發作了。
反正keroro等人本來就沒形象的了......
請盡情惡搞= =b
(小道消息:據我所知kururu已經可以用腳來敲鍵盤了xd)

不過獨角獸的想法令我不快,自己還不是為女死為女亡嘛,
(有點好奇牠是角是用來幹什麼的,除了治療)
是我的話一定會堅持反駁到令牠啞口無言。
感覺上我好像是和冬樹性格相反的人xd

配樂嘛......我是必聽的xd

----------


## VARARA

> 一口氣看了6篇,差不多看了40分鐘xd
> 第9篇開始正常了(嗯嗯,看得很滿足)
> 特別是關於dororo的篇幅,描述得真美。
> (而且劇情超展開,varara的想像力很棒!)
> 
> 另外我還沒看過桃華穿牛仔褲的樣子呢xd
> 桃華好像一直都是穿連裙的呢~這次是因為方便吧。
> 
> 不過到了第14篇嘛......丁丁病又發作了。
> ...


果然是我貼的太慢了(暈)
我想還是用間歇泉的方式來貼好了...
寫好一小段故事  數日內更新完成XD"

桃華這樣穿的確是為了方便，切換為裏桃華的時候會很MAN(<-?!)
keroro的丁丁計畫若真的在現實執行，會是很恐怖的ＸＤ……
詳情請期待18節，這事情該怎麼解決吧ＸＤ！

若仔細看看細部心態，獨角獸其實是以「工作」的心態而去幫桃華與鏡明的。
並不是因為少女的美色，而是為著那份真心的懇求。
獨角獸想法的部份，其實也只是說出事實。
生物體生存在地球上，除了死亡還能幹麼呢？
若找不到一個超越死亡的目標，那人存在的意義到最後只是虛談。
但大家把虛談當作自然時，便會說「有個超越死亡的目標而存在」這種理由很無聊。
力量最大的泉源卻從這邊湧出，源自一種瘋子的想法內。佛洛伊德管這種病態叫做「精神官能症」，照理來說長大後就會消失；但事實不然。而這精神官能症卻能保持人的心能向善，何樂不為？

接下來要貼的，我把幾個我自己體驗過的超自然事情寫進去，請各位期待ＸＤ

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555833.mp3[/mp3]


第十五節──獵殺目標
===============================================================================





湛藍色的天之下，群起上騰的白鴿群。

太陽出來之地，多瑙河淡淡地唱著千年歌謠。

綠蔭小徑，樹木芬芳熱情地招呼旅客。

飄進嘴裡，甘甜的花香；小徑遠方的高塔教堂，鐘響。

噹，噹。

與自然融為一體的歐式建築，柔和的黑檀木色……

羅馬尼亞，讓人心醉的地方。

少女獨自漫步於綠蔭中，朝向任務地點前進。沙沙的風，無法晃動她堅定的心思。為了成為人類，她願意付出代價；獵殺魔物是她的工作，也是讓她成為人類的條件之一。先前，她經過首都的火車站時，引來些許異樣的眼光，全因她的穿著與當地不同；無波動的淡紫紅雙瞳，似乎冷靜地看著一切；棕黃色的雙馬尾，耳朵下後方有兩粒蘋果般大小、渾圓的藍色髮束。

一襲灰黑的連衣迷你裙、純白的波浪花邊襪子與黑色的平底鞋，完全是日系的風格，與一旁戴著大禮帽、還拿個拐杖的紳士裝扮非常不搭。最引人注意的，是那個類似小貓耳的純黑髮箍，偶爾還會長出一顆與她眼瞳一樣顏色的眼球，骨碌碌的看著四方，然後消失。太引人注意，於是艾莉莎找個隱密的地方，將髮箍變形為雙翼，迅速地飛到作戰地點附近──多瑙河附近，一個與世隔絕的小農村。

「之前想來這個地方看看，艾莉莎，你感覺如何呢？」

涅布拉的酒紅色單眼冒出在艾莉莎的髮箍上──他的形體不固定，可以變成任何形象。他在多年前找到這位「非親生的女兒」，漫無目的的他終於有了目標──他，必須幫助這個人偶成為人類。於是兩人以父女相稱，共同生存在世界上，執行與「記錄者」定下的約定：黑暗獵人。狩獵對人類有害、妨礙歷史的黑暗世界居民，吸收他們的能量，時日到了就會成為人類。

以前，艾莉莎是不懂美感的；涅布拉想藉著這個問題，來測試她的美感有沒有進步些呢？

「很舒服。」

艾莉莎三個簡短的字，讓涅布拉開心許多──女兒越來越像人了。不知不覺，艾莉莎髮箍上的眼神，也笑瞇成一道弧線。兩人來到農村中，四處的景色仍是優美，更帶點復古味；正值中午，和煦的柔陽散漫光輝，不令人感覺刺熱。緩緩上升的坎煙，飄來淡淡的奶油醬香味，令人食指大動。

「任務時間是晚上。」

艾莉莎找個樹蔭，席地而坐。

「不四處逛逛嗎？難得來到這裡……」

「不，我想多休息些，晚上可能有激烈的戰鬥。這次對付的目標並不簡單。」

艾莉莎深思著。幾天前與記錄者接下的工作，難度比先前都來的高；她事先蒐集許多資料，發現羅馬尼亞的民眾很尊敬她要獵殺目標的首領，這讓她有些困擾；但是不做也不行，畢竟記錄者一臉嚴肅的樣子，這件事情似乎是很嚴重……

──這個目標真有那麼強大的能量？

記錄者的話語浮上腦海，她說，這次獵殺可抵上過去五十年間，狩獵黑暗之輩的能量。艾莉莎只是聽聽──反正獵殺就只是獵殺……

「什麼人！」

意念一動，涅布拉轉變部份身體化為爪狀捕捉器，向目標射去！擦過矮樹叢，幾片綠葉掉落。

「哇阿！等等……」

偷窺的人似乎被抓住了，艾莉莎仍不放鬆！起身撥開樹叢一看，是個……

「Daddy，是Ｋ隆人。」

「……怎麼會出現在這邊？以前沒看過這個人。」

「要吃掉嗎？」

艾莉莎冷酷的聲音，讓淡藍紫色的他慌了手腳！

「等……等等等等，有話好說，別動粗……」

「……」

涅布拉鬆開爪子，化為球體的樣貌。這年頭潛伏在藍星的Ｋ隆人可真不少──不過這個好像不是固體的Ｋ隆人，身邊有層微微的白光，有點像是光暈，可是不刺眼；看起來有點像是霧氣，有種稀薄的感覺，可是抓起來又像是抓到固體的感覺……。

「Vara、Vara……」

他語音中似乎還帶點驚慌；些許的冷汗點綴在他肚皮上、三個黃色倒立三角形的符號上；其一高兩低的排列著。跟DORORO相同的暗殺兵軍帽、幼年期的臉型，好像剛從幼年訓練所畢業不久。不過他的氣息有些特殊，似乎可以知道四次元的一些事情。

「我是來幫你們的。」

他平靜地說，琉璃般淡紫的瞳孔讓人感受到一股單純。

「這個我們來做就夠了，反正達成任務的條件就是『受污染的心』全部消失。」

艾莉莎冷靜的語氣，讓人捏把冷汗──她所謂的「全部消失」指的就是「全部殺光」。名為VARARA的K隆人稍微皺起眉頭。

「嗯……怎麼做我管不著，但是我不希望有人死亡。『沙漏掌管者』通知Ｋ隆星的記錄者，要我、ZARURU、DORORO一同以『淨化』的方式來消滅受污染的心。」

小小的白色蝌蚪形尾巴左右緩緩搖了搖。

「如果這樣做，我『吸收能量』的機會會大減。」

「不是一定要把對方殺死才能夠『吸收能量』，當我們以淨化的方式將『污染的心』排除時，妳立刻擷取那些能量就可以了。」

VARARA露出善意的微笑；艾莉莎與涅布拉是個奇特的組合──涅布拉是「星球的種子」，是生命誕生的材料，專給「創造者」──光的存有──揮灑的畫布；而艾莉莎是完全沒有生命，卻渴求生命的『特殊存在』。這種折衷的方法，他們應該是會接受才對……

「獵殺目標之一出現了。」

三人的眼睛立刻盯上一位農村的老先生，他站在路旁，與他人無異。但從三人以第四次元的眼看來，這人身上有強大的負面能量，與一股微小的正面能量。

「『暗』的比例大約百分之八十，『光』的比例大約百分之二十。」

涅布拉分析之，並看了看女兒──她點了頭，表示同意。但是這種差別，外人是完全看不出來的；外人看到的，只是一位和藹的老伯伯，餵餵鴿子，偶爾打盹。

「現在不能動手，我們必須一次直搗他們的『密儀』才可以。這樣才有更多的能量可以吸收……更何況現在動手簡直是打草驚蛇。」

雖想直接收拾那個人，但也作罷。兩人與VARARA閒話家常，什麼都談，才得知他是Ｋ隆星上許多酒吧的琴手，是個「登記軍人」──只要星球征戰呼召時，就會幫忙；平時可以做自己喜歡的工作。也因為這種制度，使得K隆星的職業出現非常大的彈性，幾乎是達到人人皆兵的訴求。聊著，三人注意到有兩位年輕藍星人，一男一女走到「獵殺目標」之前，手上拿著一本橘色的小冊子，似乎是跟那位老伯伯問安。

突然，VARARA有種直覺，必須聽他們說話的內容──少年與少女身上散發出一種很熟悉的氣息，自己似乎在哪邊看過……對！跟記錄者的氣息有點像。想著，從帽中拿出一副黑色的全罩式耳機，調整收訊位置。

「幹麼戴上耳機？」

艾莉莎一貫明鏡如水的表情，很難感覺到她的情緒波動。

「你的『獵殺目標』有動作了，一起監視吧。」

「……」

艾莉莎竟然直接向目標走去！這哪門子的監視法？正當VARARA要叫住艾莉莎時，涅布拉立刻變形為隱形遮罩，使艾莉莎從頭到腳依序消失。

──這種隱形方式讓藍星人看到了一定會引起騷動……

心底咕噥著，集中精神看三人的互動──

「爺爺你好，我們這邊有份問券調查，可以請你幫忙一下嗎？」

其中一位金髮少女說道。淡藍色的洋裝讓人有種放鬆的感覺。

「……」

褐色衣服的老伯伯──也就是「獵殺目標」之一──，他的表情平靜，微微笑著。拿起問卷，填了填，一旁的黑髮少年──好像是東方人──心中好像在想些什麼，面帶微笑，雙手呈禱告狀。

問卷上是關於宗教信仰的調查，紙上有點胡亂的筆跡，是老人留下的。他笑咪咪的，好像在等待什麼好戲。

「請問您有沒有聽過『四個屬靈的定律』呢？」

黑髮少年拿起預先準備好的橘色小冊子，善意地問。

「沒有。」

「我可以跟您分享一下嗎？」

「好阿，反正沒什麼事。」

有點沙啞的嗓聲，老人掏出有點老舊的眼鏡，戴上。起先發問卷的那位少女，看起來心中似乎也在想什麼，雙手也呈禱告狀，十指交叉併攏。

「正如有許多物理的定律管理著這個物質的宇宙，同樣，也有一些屬靈的定律管理著你和神的關係。神愛你，並且為你的生命有一奇妙的計劃。因為聖經記載說：『神愛世人，甚至將祂的獨生子，也就是耶穌 賜給他們，叫一切信祂的，不至滅亡，反得永生。』……」

「喔喔，我小時候去過教堂阿，很漂亮，還有神父可以替人贖罪，讓人有個心理保障。」

「是阿！那你知不知道永生的方法呢？」

少年的聲音聽起來很熱切興奮──這次的國外短宣隊，似乎很順利。那接下來說的這邊，應該也不會有問題……不過還是一次說完好了！

「信耶穌得永生，但我不認為這麼簡單。所謂的永生，一定要靠自己去奪取才對。就像工作一樣，要有付出才會有薪水。」

老伯伯露出懷疑的眼神。

「嗯嗯，我們信耶穌是神，就是在『工作』了！耶穌說：『我來了是要叫人得生命，並且得的更豐盛。』，就是更豐盛的生活唷！可是為甚麼，大多數的人沒有經驗過這種豐盛的生命呢？」

少年做了停頓，好像猜謎似的看著老伯伯。

「不知道。」

姑且看看這個少年想說什麼好了，反正宗教都是勸人為善嘛！看他這麼熱心，就幫他成了心願吧。

「聖經上說，『因為世人都犯了罪，虧缺了神的榮耀。』先別生氣，神創造人原是要人享受與祂同在一起的快樂，但因各人任性，偏行已路，背向真神，以致與神隔絕。這種向神任性的態度，使人對神漠不關心或公開反對，就是聖經所說的罪。」

少年冒出一些冷汗。這是傳福音最困難的地方──就是跟別人說，人是有罪的，而且不信上帝就是罪過。他遇過很多人直接走開，或者冷眼瞪他，有一次的經驗是當面被別人吐口水。少年打從心底替他們感到悲傷，因為只要在神面前誠心承認自己有罪，並藉著信耶穌悔改，就能得著豐盛的生命──豐盛到滿出來，不得不與他人分享。

「喔。」

不知如何，老者心底慢慢燃起一股深邃的厭惡感，好像要吞噬他的全身一樣。但這種感覺很舒服，是一種狂熱狀態……他吸口氣，不想讓這兩位年輕人發現。好吧，或許信耶穌是一種得到永生的方法，不過自己比較喜歡「延續肉體的存在」──藉由「儀式」讓自己永恆活在世界上。

心底有個聲音不斷催促他吸允少年、少女的血，讓心底的聲音得到飽足，自己也會隨著這個聲音永恆地活下去，進而成為那聲音的一員；代價，就只是把靈魂與他們合一而已。他們將永恆不朽，統管這個世界，建立撕咬吸食的秩序。

──為甚麼他們會出現在藍星上？

VARARA不得其解──老人的「黑暗能量」正在緩緩吞噬全身。在Ｋ隆星，並沒有這種「黑暗能量」立足的地方；那是純粹黑暗的力量，沒有任何智能可言，「黑暗能量」的任務就是「破壞」。毀壞一切能夠看到的，毀壞純潔的心靈。

涅布拉知會艾莉莎，兩人腦海中的記憶告訴他們：這是邪靈。然而，少年渾然不知，繼續說下去──

「聖潔的神與有罪的人中間，有如深淵隔絕。雖然人不斷地用自己的方法，就如善行、道德、宗教、哲學等，來尋求神和豐盛和生命，但總得不著。這個問題的答案是什麼呢？我們看看下一頁。」

翻頁的聲響，此頁還有一幅插圖，圖的上方是「聖潔的神」，下方是「有罪的人」，中間有許多箭頭，寫著善行、道德等等。艾莉莎已經準備好隨時撕裂「獵殺目標」，涅布拉算出光與黑暗的比例──「10：90」。

「耶穌基督是神為人的罪所預備的唯一救法。伯伯，您有看到這個圖嗎？」

少年指著頁中圖片──上方標示「神」，中間是一個十字架，上面寫著耶穌兩字，好像橋樑一樣的連結到下方的標示「有罪的人」。

「『基督照聖經所說，為我們的罪死了，而且埋葬了，又照聖經所說，第三天復活了，並且顯給磯法看，然後顯給十二使徒看，後來一時顯給五百多弟兄看。』這是哥林多前書十五章、三到六節說的，有歷史的根據喔！而耶穌，就是神，創造天地萬物的祂這樣說：『我就是道路、真理、生命；若不藉著我，沒有人能到父那裡去。』父，就是創造宇宙萬物的神耶！」

「嗯嗯嗯嗯。」

老者笑著點頭，一方面很享受那份異樣的暢快感；他感到全身無比地有力量，可以輕易撕裂這兩個小朋友，嚐嚐他們的鮮血。有時他會納悶自己為甚麼會對血情有獨衷，但是，這種感覺真是令人暢快……

「所以，我們必須親自接受耶穌基督作救主和生命的主，這樣我們才能知道並經驗神的愛和神為我們生命的計劃。聖經說『凡接待祂的，就是信祂名的人，祂就賜他們權柄，作神兒女。』，我們是憑著信心接受耶穌基督做我們的救主，你願意相信嗎？」

傳福音，就是單單傳講耶穌，並且把結果交託給神。這是少年的認知，但他還是想能做些什麼──怎麼樣也希望這位老伯伯能接受這種福份，並且對死亡沒有任何懼怕。

老人沒說話。一方面他不想打擊這位年輕人的心，二方面他已經感到「合一」到達臨界點，過不久他就要恢復到自己的本性──撕裂眼前這可口的食物。

「不要緊，伯伯，我先說你可以用什麼方式接受耶穌！誠心地做這個禱告：『神啊，我需要你。我願意打開心門接受耶穌作我的救主和生命的主。感謝你赦免我的罪，求你管理我的一生，使我成為你所喜悅的人。 奉主耶穌名禱告，阿門。』剛剛我做的是禱告，禱告就是憑著信心和神交談呢！」

少年興奮地跳起來！這個舉動讓他的同伴傻了，是什麼讓他這麼開心？涅布拉懷疑地檢測少年心中的光暗比例，驚訝的發現剛好與老人相反。怎麼回事？他以前曾經遇過這種藍星人，不過數量相當地少，是什麼讓他們能如此快樂？

「耶穌說：『看哪！我站在門外叩門，若有聽我聲音就開門的，我要進到他那裡去。』信耶穌就是這麼簡單，One touch就可以解決人永遠無法解決的『罪』，還可以有受到神祝福的生命，以及死後不朽的靈魂，這多棒阿！太簡單了，爺爺，我可以送你這本小冊子嗎？有需要的話，我這本聖經也送給你！」

「與其追求虛偽的死後永生，我不如……」

老爺爺笑著，舔了舔舌頭。

「追求眼前可口的食物，以及讓自己的肉體成為不朽……」

一句話如雷光般閃過VARARA、涅布拉與艾莉莎的腦中：「大淫婦喝醉了聖徒的血……」

「！」

霎時間，老人的手刀劈向少年的頭頂！

----------


## Triumph

varara和艾莉莎正正堂堂的出場,
早前dororo所謂的淨化能量是用於此目的啊。
那老伯是......吸血鬼?
嗯......看完這話之後倒想聽聽varara對基督教的看法。
是心靈的慰藉?還是實存的安心?


至於獨角獸一事嘛......

人是求生不是為死。所謂的明天是毫無意義,我們不能感受到明天,
因為我們口中所說的明天到我們認知它的時間已經變成今天。
事實上生命就像一棵櫻花樹一樣,花開花落,落花將孕育新的生命。
不是很美妙嗎?
因為喜歡而追求,如果生命本無意義,那去追求也不過份吧?
真心的懇求,那冬樹的情況是滿懷私心嗎?
其實真心和私心有何分別?那獨角獸又是抱著怎樣的心態工作呢?
超越死亡的目標,對我來說就是追求了。

「生物體生存在地球上，除了死亡還能幹麼呢？」
這是以第三者的身份得出的看法,
但就我而言,自身的觀點才是最重要,對我來說沒有我的宇宙根本沒有價值。
就像這話的部分內容所說一樣,我認為接觸不同事物令生命豐盛,
獲得快樂和滿足,享愛感官帶來的刺激,這就是我能幹的所有了。



(話說這種論理的討論基本上都無分對錯,
不過varara不介意的話我還想繼續討論下,
畢竟這種題目既有興,延展性高,而且能令人反思=v=)

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……忍不住附和迪奧的意見。
就我看來，獨角獸太過傲慢了……
生命的意義並非給定真理，
行為也不須因意義而產生。

說到底，意義只是對事情的解釋而已。
而且依據因果律，意義是在事情發生後才產生的；
即便因為預想行為的意義而設立行為的方式，
由於已經預設、推估可能之後果，
其取得之意義必較前不同。

何況光憑取得知識時的喜悅，
難道不構成求知的理由？

君笑我來我笑君
獨角獸恐怕只是因為無法理解
才會這麼說吧……


受污染的心……
利用別人算是不祥嗎？（思）
倒是覺得利用它者延續性命是合理的……
即便對像是人類。

----------


## VARARA

貼上這篇果然出現許多非常具有深度的迴響
VARA好開心吶＞Ｗ＜！！！
回覆完後貼上下一章！ＸＤ
----------------------------------------------------------------------
ＴＯ　Triumph：

varara和艾莉莎正正堂堂的出場,
早前dororo所謂的淨化能量是用於此目的啊。
那老伯是......吸血鬼?

是的，有一點在下要強調，他只是10％的人類喔︿︿

嗯......看完這話之後倒想聽聽varara對基督教的看法。
是心靈的慰藉?還是實存的安心?

對於基督教的看法嗎？我可以寫出一大篇文章XD，但就現在來說，我按照題
目回答就好了︿︿（對我來說，基督教不是一個宗教，而是一個被宗教化的
事實。）
對我來說，是實存的安心。我知道自己死後會往哪邊去，這個超越生命的目
標不斷帶領我渡過難關，在加上自己信了耶穌後，祂願意給我超自然的體驗
（狼園內有位獸可以證明我的超自然體驗，因為當時他在場-----不過，那次
的超自然體驗只是冰山一角。），我就更加確定神的存在，並且這位神是有
人格化的一面。
個人比較傾向目的論。給我一個「引導結果的方向」，我才能好好把事情做
好；例如，彈鋼琴就是為了以後能有好的音樂呈現，吃飯就是為了延續生命
……等等。我沒辦法沒目標的活下去，因為這種存在對於我來說，是一種散
亂。我大可以為自己而活，周圍的一切會跟著我起舞，但我不想這樣。與其
為自己而活，不如有個理由可以去幫助更多人，而這種理由的確立，連我在
沒能力幫助人的時候，也能樂意地想方法幫助人。這就是有了「源頭」之後
，以信心接受，產生的巨大力量。

至於獨角獸一事嘛......

人是求生不是為死。所謂的明天是毫無意義,我們不能感受到明天,
因為我們口中所說的明天到我們認知它的時間已經變成今天。
事實上生命就像一棵櫻花樹一樣,花開花落,落花將孕育新的生命。
不是很美妙嗎?
因為喜歡而追求,如果生命本無意義,那去追求也不過份吧?
真心的懇求,那冬樹的情況是滿懷私心嗎?
其實真心和私心有何分別?那獨角獸又是抱著怎樣的心態工作呢?
超越死亡的目標,對我來說就是追求了。


獨角獸方面，我想說可是又不能多說，因為他的這種想法，劇情會解釋。但
為了這個問題，我先說出部份設定（也就是踩地雷...ＸＤ）
1.獨角獸是一個肉體死後而存在的生命（靈體）
2.獨角獸厭惡人類，鄙視輕視之；因為對他來說，人類目前追求的這一切，
當人死後對自己都沒有益處，他認為死亡才能讓人類體驗到真實的存在。（
所以冬樹說要證明獨角獸的存在給世人知道時，才被反罵一通（對人類來說
，這種挨罵是莫名其妙...））
3.獨角獸的工作，就是回應純潔女子急切的心，並達成她們的願望。
以上看來，獨角獸是不甘情願地替人類工作（因為被安排這種工作了），所
以對話中會出現許多說教的片段。

我是類人生物，自然不會無視生命的美好。
但是，若有生死關頭的經驗，人會發現自己以前做的全部都是虛空。
起碼我也看了好幾回。


「生物體生存在地球上，除了死亡還能幹麼呢？」
這是以第三者的身份得出的看法,
但就我而言,自身的觀點才是最重要,對我來說沒有我的宇宙根本沒有價值。
就像這話的部分內容所說一樣,我認為接觸不同事物令生命豐盛,
獲得快樂和滿足,享愛感官帶來的刺激,這就是我能幹的所有了。

我則是比較喜歡隨著別人起舞。
你應該也看過龍槍的時空之卷，若雷斯林成功了，他能開心嗎？
天空上只剩下一個星座，沙漏。
若一個人不為他人，然後某天他可以永遠不死，這對他來說……
用地獄當形容詞似乎還不太夠＠＠
也可以說，坎德人就是我的目標^^
對生無所求ˋ對死無掛慮，這就是現在的我，以及永遠之後的我。
這不是大話喔ＸＤ

(話說這種論理的討論基本上都無分對錯,
不過varara不介意的話我還想繼續討論下,
畢竟這種題目既有興,延展性高,而且能令人反思=v=)


歡迎討論，我想應該是不會造成小迪版主的困擾才對＠＠
如果造成困擾請聯絡在下︿︿

----------------------------------------------------

ＴＯ　瀟湘：

嗯……忍不住附和迪奧的意見。
就我看來，獨角獸太過傲慢了……
生命的意義並非給定真理，
行為也不須因意義而產生。


說到底，意義只是對事情的解釋而已。
而且依據因果律，意義是在事情發生後才產生的；
即便因為預想行為的意義而設立行為的方式，
由於已經預設、推估可能之後果，
其取得之意義必較前不同。

何況光憑取得知識時的喜悅，
難道不構成求知的理由？

君笑我來我笑君
獨角獸恐怕只是因為無法理解
才會這麼說吧…… 



您的問題，可以參造上面，在下已經貼上關於獨角獸的設定
因為要在第三片後面才會有更多解釋，所以先貼上了︿︿歡迎看看

受污染的心……
利用別人算是不祥嗎？（思）
倒是覺得利用它者延續性命是合理的……
即便對像是人類。

愛莉莎這篇總共有4篇，你現在會有這樣的疑惑，是我當初有想到的ＸＤ
所以，先看下去，到最後才能知道在下設定的「污染」是什麼喔（嘿嘿嘿varavara（被紙扇打飛））

-------------------------------------------

TO 17巴：

其實跟17對福音宣傳之類的想法跟老人一樣吧
不知道從哪邊來的厭惡感
或者說
為何一定要強制分出所謂善惡
神&人&獸
為何是一定有階級差異的存在?
另外宗教好像很喜歡所謂結果論
就算一開始惡貫滿盈 但是只要痛改前非 還是可以上天堂
那一開始到處行善 但是到最後卻行惡的呢?

這是宗教都會有的矛盾點
能不能上天堂，不在於人行善或行惡，全憑自己願不願意承認死後有位主宰，「貫穿第三次元統管第四次元」。
例子：
一個牧師舉辦福音茶會，結果有人在食物裡面下毒，死了許多人。
這樣子牧師是做好事嗎？從源頭來看，是好事，從結果來看，是壞事。
所以到底是好是還是壞事？都不是；他只是「做事」。
朋友「好喝的茶」，文章中常會有這種矛盾的轉換。
做壞事下地獄？錯。做好事上天堂？錯。
信了才有。信誰是很清楚的；畢竟只有一位敢說自己是神，並且以死而復活的超自然現象證明給世人看。就在於信不信而已。
很不公平吧？所以基督徒都說耶穌的事情是「恩典」，意義就是「人不配得到卻因為神的慷慨而得到」。
稍微談一下信耶穌後的效應：人自然會替他人著想，對自己的罪惡越來越敏感，並且會討厭這些罪惡就不去做。
若一個人自稱「基督徒」（不是「基督教徒」喔＠＠！），卻不斷犯罪，變本加厲，那這人就是說謊了。
當人誠心信了這位老天爺，以及老天爺差來給世人當根據的兒子，真理聖靈自然會填滿這個人，使這個人「行善ˋ美好」。

不過對其他宗教還是要有基本尊重
所以就不討論這個了 

所以在下上面就說，在下不是信教的嘍ＸＤ！

倒是後面這句
17比較喜歡"延續意識的存在"
相對於延續肉體存在
肉體會因為各種原因而逐漸腐朽
唯有意識才是能真正不朽的存在

請往下一章看，你會發現這句「但這種感覺很舒服，是一種狂熱狀態……他吸口氣，不想讓這兩位年輕人發現。」是一個很不錯的伏筆，這與「延續肉體存在」也是有相當大的關係。

活在他人心理
活在曾經活躍的地方
活在歷史上

不過誰又知道(笑)? 

對於我來說，沒人知道也沒差的
神知道就好了︿︿

-----------------------------------------
非常感謝大家的回文，這整篇文章回覆的非常高興，但是也很火大...因為電腦給我當機三次好不容易打好的回文全部消失三次重打三次varavara阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿＠＠＠＠＠＠

ok，立刻貼上下一節，希望大家會喜歡喔！！

VARARA

PS...恭喜各位讀者已經把完整的福音聽過一次了，想信耶穌請參考劇中少年所說的話喔。

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555834.mp3[/mp3]

第十六節──靈體===============================================================================





手刀要落下的霎時，一旁街鐘的鐘面發狂似地轉，一下子六點，一下子九點，快速地兜圈──愛莉莎震驚，沒想到老人會有這種動作，立刻伸出涅布拉化成的長爪，仍來不及──手刀落下！

手刀被不明物體彈開，老人踉蹌地後退幾公尺──怎麼回事！應該是直接劈開那個男孩的頭部才對，怎麼反而彈開了？

──這種力量是哪來的？好強勁……

VARARA暗自叫不好。剛才的隱形磁極護盾消耗掉自己太多能量，如果老人再施暴，這兩個熱心的朋友可能要準備慘死了！

「神蹟，神蹟阿！主耶穌來幫我們了！」

少女開心的大叫，更是不斷地禱告，嘴裡盡是讚美耶穌的言語。她似乎完全忘了自己身處危險中，只是不斷地禱告。在涅布拉與愛莉莎的眼中，有種保護一直包圍著少年與少女。父女做好攻擊準備，隨時都可把「獵殺目標」除掉──現在，必須把這兩個小小宣教士帶開這裡才行……想著，兩人來到樹下將隱身解除。

正午，大家都在用餐，於是沒什麼人注意到這種異常狀況。

「我們走，繼續替他祈禱吧。」

少女拉著少年，準備回到短期福音宣傳隊的據點。但低頭一看，少年不但不懼怕，還開懷大笑，完了這傢伙肯定是嚇瘋了！

「這次不會失手了，多點鮮血……我就可以延續我的存在，誰要去信你的鬼上帝！」

老人弓起背部，野獸般地撲向少年！

「撒旦，我奉耶穌的名──」

少年眼中充滿歡樂的色彩，像是在做勝利宣告似的──

「要你從這老人身上出去！不准再捆綁他！」

瞬間老人動作停止，連動也不動！

「天……天阿！」

少女在一旁傻了眼，愛莉莎、涅布拉兩人也是。

老人四肢顫抖，眼神迷茫，一開一閉，嘴邊流出些許白沫。

「不要，我不要離開，不要，不要，不要！」

老人出口的聲音竟然是個女的！他頹然倒在地上，無助地揮動四肢，像是被什麼力量限制住一樣。

VARARA突然感到平靜安祥圍繞在四周，就如同在K隆星上一樣。一股散發溫暖與愛的源頭，就在那位少年前面放光。這光，是自己在Ｋ隆星上四處都遇的到，也可以說如同空氣一樣，是一種關懷的源頭──「光的存有」。

最深的愛，令人不敢相信，無法接受。單是感受到，就叫人無地自容，只能以淚報答這種感覺。就好像寵愛孫子的爺爺，終於找到失散已久的孫子，就把一切都給了他；又好像母親對聽障孩子的愛，不論如何、不計代價地要孩子能學會口語，才能在社會上生存。又像一位期待學壞兒子回頭的父親，等兒子回家之後就不計較以前的過失，擺設筵席招待兒子，因為這兒子是失而復得的。

愛莉莎與涅布拉寂靜無聲，溫暖的源頭讓他們感覺睡在家中。他們知道能散發出這種感覺的物體是誰，也享受在其中。

「孩子……」

VARARA發現，祂充滿悲憫，悲憫自己，悲憫少年、少女，悲憫這位老人……

淚，是VARARA的視線。為這無止盡的溺愛、悲傷而流淚……

──為何眾光之源如此悲傷？

這是在Ｋ隆星找不到的現象。這個源頭，在Ｋ隆星就像是一個慈祥的老爺爺，永遠愛護、看著一切，Ｋ隆人們也在源頭的幫助下成長。

另一個疑問是，那位藍星人似乎看不到他自己正在源頭的前面，為何藍星人看不見這個源頭呢？

「拿撒勒人耶穌，我與你有何相干！阿──！」

老伯伯以女性的聲音，撕裂的尖叫，引起許多注意；剛付完錢的饕客們遠遠地圍觀，指指點點。

「還不出來！撒但！奉耶穌基督的名，給我出來！離開他，消滅吧！」

少年的語氣有如判官般堅決，宣判了邪靈的死刑。VARARA看見「光的存有」靠近那位老人──

「嗚喔喔喔喔！吼魯魯魯魯魯！」

可憐的老人口吐白沫，胡亂喊叫，不斷地揮動四肢，奮力掙扎！「光的存有」貼近老人身體時，一團黑色的霧氣瞬間退出老人的身體。愛莉莎與涅布拉像是受到召喚似的起身，由涅布拉變形的大爪把藍星人看不見的黑霧吞吃殆盡。而老人軟弱不動，少女發現他睡著了，腹部規律地動著。

──孩子，我愛你們……

驟起的一陣狂風，吹得圍觀者都站立不了。VARARA看到那溫暖的光之源緩緩上升，散開環繞整個村子。

「獵殺目標解決一個了。嗯，很飽。」

涅布拉很滿意這次吸收的能量，眼瞳笑成一條線；愛莉莎不論旁人的指指點點，走到VARARA身邊──

「Vara！」

──一把抓起VARARA蝌蚪狀的尾巴，快步離開村莊。

「Vara！Vara！好痛，快放手！抓其他地方拉！Vara！再抓我會拉肚子喔！直接拉給妳看！」

「別鬧了，要拉肚子以前一定會放屁的。」

愛莉莎冷靜地分析。

「真的很痛！求求妳嘛愛莉莎大人！」

「阿哈哈哈哈！」

涅布拉大笑，捉起VARARA，化為一張黑霧製的椅子使他坐在自己身上。

「這次的經驗很特別，不過別忘記我們還有其他目標要獵殺。」

愛莉莎不得不承認──雖然父親以前就有說過「光的存有」存在於死後的世界，並且貫穿生前的世界，但若沒有這次經驗，想自己一定無法親身體會。

「但是，我看我們要獵殺的目標要變少了……」

涅布拉將眼球轉到背後，發現村莊內的居民好像都聚集到剛剛事發的地方，而那位狂熱的傳教少年正口沫橫飛的敘說剛剛的事情，連那老人也起來做見證。

「回去看看如何？」

VARARA問道。

「不用了，我們來這邊的目的並不是如此。」

「呿，真是忠心的職員。」

三人走入森林，在隱密處等待黑夜來臨。



黃昏，許多村人開始往多瑙河移動──路途也只有十分鐘，就能看到河水。夕陽使多瑙河成為一條柔順的金絲綢，清涼又溫暖。

「師父，怎麼一堆人都跑到多瑙河練閉氣？」

「這我不知道……應該不是閉氣吧！全身入到水以下之後就起來了。不過，從河裡上來的藍星人散發出一種不一樣的感覺。這種感覺，我在四次元時體會過……」

事發後，下午，DORORO與ZARURU師徒在飛行器中，對於藍星人怪異的動作一頭霧水。ZARURU閉上眼睛去探查他們的氣息，發現從河裡上來的人有一種的「保護」在身旁圍繞著。突然，身為藍星人又身為Ｋ隆星人的他，想到藍星人與Ｋ隆人的差別是什麼──藍星人不一定能感受到這種保護的存在，但是Ｋ隆星人可以──雖不是常常感覺到。這是為甚麼？他聳肩；算了，反正這不在任務範圍之內。

「師父，請問您的朋友是……」

弟子的話語使ZARURU回神。銀幕雷達的紅點嗶嗶作響，好像是接近目標了。

「這邊降落。出來看看吧，你應該會吃驚的……」

微風吹動樹梢，球狀運輸艇緩緩降落。DORORO一行人自球狀物體走出，樹蔭下打盹的愛莉莎微微睜開眼睛，似乎對來者沒啥興趣。草地上，某人肚皮規律地起伏著，好像睡的很沉。

「記得他是誰吧？」

ZARURU笑了笑──畢竟，自己的「朋友」曾經把日向家搞得亂七八糟。另一方面來說，眼前這位閉著雙眼、呼呼大睡外加流口水的「朋友」，也曾經是DORORO的敵人……。

「是……那個GIRARA的哥哥？」

GIRARA，Ｋ隆軍研發的「Ｇ系統」的少數適應者之一。因故迫降藍星後，失去記憶，並與KERORO等人度過一段愉快的時光；直到GIRARA的兄長──VARARA──、以及另一位專司「死亡」研究的ZURURU到藍星後，事情才有激烈的變化。兩人要奪回自己的朋友，以及「Ｇ系統」的少數適應者。還好並沒有闖出大禍，兩人順利地將GIRARA帶回K隆星。

DORORO記得那時候的VARARA是固體的，現在看起來好像是「類固體物體」。然而，令他不解的是，為何VARARA與TAMAMA一樣，都不讓自己「轉大人」？

「起來。」

ZARURU用腳踢了踢VARARA，DORORO吃驚；師父以前不會做出這種動作的！VARARA發出含糊的呻吟後，半張眼睛──

「varavara阿阿──兩位好，DORORO看起來很健康呢，時間還沒到再讓我睡……」

ZARURU從背後拿出紙扇，猛力一敲！什麼時候了還在睡！

「師父……」

這種行為連DORORO都看不太下去──畢竟紙扇瞬間裂開。

「放心，打不死的。」

「別敲！要抓到另一個次元的我的頻率是很難的……到時候又斷了！」

厭惡地睹了ZARURU一眼。有時候他還真粗魯。

「好好好，總之你先說記錄者要你做什麼。」

「之前在戰爭中被捅了一刀，死掉了，見到記錄者，他要我約你們兩個人，把羅馬尼亞密教的黑暗物質趕出，並且讓愛莉莎吃掉──大概就是這樣。」

「……」

一片寂靜中，月，初升。霧氣瀰漫在森林間，遠處的多瑙河看到了什麼，卻不說出。

「你說你死了？」

DORORO似乎很驚訝。死了應該是直接到第四次元才對，怎麼會彌留在第三次元？

「死了才能見到記錄者，而記錄者要我這樣做，所以我現在是以半靈體的狀態出現──」

VARARA拍了拍身體，發出有點模糊的奇怪聲音；就好像打擊一顆放上許多布料的小鼓一樣。

「好了，還要聊到什麼時候？已經晚上了，不快點做準備不行。」

ZARURU一臉嚴肅，如臨大敵。畢竟要對付的目標不是個簡單的傢伙……

「獵殺目標是羅馬尼亞的民族英雄──弗拉德．則別斯．德古拉。」

三人轉向聲音來源，是涅布拉；他化成黑色單人沙發讓愛莉莎坐上。

「那麼，來討論作戰計畫吧。」

ZARURU笑著，似乎正打算著什麼。

一團淡紅色的雲氣遮掩明亮的月……

看起來，月好像在淌血。

----------


## VARARA

附帶一提
寫這篇支線的靈感，取材於自己的超自然體驗。

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555835.mp3[/mp3]

第十七節──咬
===============================================================================





「這沒道理阿……」

自家的火爐劈啪作響。夜間，約翰˙不理斯坐在躺椅上，晃阿晃的，躺椅抗議似地發出咯嘰聲響。今天下午見到的事情實在是太誇張，他從來沒想到鄰居葛畢福˙博來德先生會被鬼付著。這轉變還真奇怪──據說，葛畢福˙博來德先生以前是某個秘密集社的高階幹部，從來不提什麼上帝，好像是個無神論者；但是今天的體驗後，讓他成為狂熱的傳教士──好在自己沒被他煩死。

約翰˙不理斯主修心理學，幾十年前拿到碩士；退休後的興趣就是利用科學的角度來研究宗教。雖然看到不少有趣的事情──例如，念念咒語、配個音樂，通靈者就飛上天，但他的觀念是：就算親眼見到，也不想相信──宗教會腐蝕人心，侵犯人的本性。佛洛伊德的觀點就是如此，既然這樣，那自己也走馬看花就好……

敲門聲。他晃著六十三歲的身軀，有點蹣跚地應門。

「嘿，約翰，晚安。」

約翰看不太清楚，拿起眼鏡。

「史特勞斯阿！都忘了今天要一起去看看祭典。」

準備簡單的行李就上路。夜間十一點整，在陰暗無光的產業道路上，兩人向古堡的秘密入口走去。史特勞斯是約翰的老友，兩人常常一起下西洋棋，目前是平手。不過他有個習慣──沉默是金，因此非常少說話，但是，約翰有許多疑問。

「同樣是六十三歲，為甚麼你看起來這麼年輕阿？」

這位忘年之交的朋友，似乎五十歲以後就都沒變老，但自己卻一天天老去。還有，他總是臉色蒼白，好像嚴重貧血的人一樣。

「我的主人讓我青春永駐。」

又是這種回答。自己不知道聽了幾次，他不認為任何一種力量可以讓人年齡停止。想也奇怪，史特勞斯的身體看起來比自己虛弱許多，沒有什麼血色，但是他擁有一個老年人不應該有的強韌身軀。也好，反正每個宗教的神都有厲害的地方嘛。

「永夜。」

史特勞斯敲了敲古堡旁逃生口上面的兩個磚頭，並且說出類似通關語言的東西，牆壁裂開一個足夠兩人通行的小洞，由往兩邊滑動的磚頭來看，是一道暗門。兩人不多說什麼，快步走入，暗門在身後關上，一片漆黑。

「我看不到呢，能不能點個燈？」

約翰只看到長廊盡頭有一點火光，依照腳步聲來判斷，這條長廊很寬、很深，可以聽到鞋子的聲音踏在大理石的地板上，偶爾好像會踩到什麼硬質的東西──而且還會碎裂。他不多做太多聯想，古堡的失修路上大概都是一些生存在黑暗裡面的生物，例如：蟑螂。想到就噁心。

長廊其實不會太長；腳步聲迴盪在空間中，有點像是中世紀的大教堂──這不禁讓約翰做出聯想，這是不是以前四處都在逼迫基督徒時，所建立的地下大聚會所？如果真是這樣，那就極有研究價值──剛才眼睛適應黑暗之後，他敢說看到牆上有個大十字架，只不過沒時間多看──接下來的場景令他大吃一驚。

幾張古老染血的長木椅，整齊地放在大廳兩端，十三名穿著血紅連衣長袍的人靜默地站在一個圓池前方，一名站在圓池正前方，剩下十二名成兩行排列背對著史特勞斯與約翰。有股血腥味從他們身上傳來，彷彿袍子就是用血染紅的。這就是史特勞斯說的祭典？那祭品在哪邊呢？

他很好奇那十三人面前的池子裡面有什麼東西，於是做了一個永遠會後悔的決定──他稍微探頭，見到那池子的東西──

──血池。中央有一個黑色的棺材，黑的發亮。血不斷地在棺材周圍脈動著，彷彿棺材就是心臟。

這邊，可能是地獄的大門。

詭異恐怖的氣息爬滿約翰全身，再捉住他的心臟；他感到難受。他望著惜字如金的史特勞斯，希望能從他那邊得到一些解答，沒想到卻換來一種詭異的笑容。

約翰想逃。

「我當初來時，也是這樣。很可怕？」

「史特勞斯，你我都這把年紀的人了，幹麼還帶我來這邊阿？我心臟不好的，好難受，好像有什麼東西抓著我的心臟……」

約翰喘氣，但接連而來的血腥味讓他越來越難受。不行了，必須離開這個地方，不然會生病……想著，轉頭而去──

──史特勞斯緊緊地抓著他的手。他很意外史特勞斯的力量就有如青年人……不，絕對比青年人強上好幾倍！

「幹什麼阿？」

「老朋友，你也這把年紀，該為以後著想。」

史特勞斯口中帶著一絲憐憫，好像很可憐約翰似的。

約翰不知道他在想什麼，也沒興趣──必須離開這個地方，這是首要！

「想什麼？阿，要我信教是吧。免了，基督教佛教伊斯蘭教西藏密宗道教印度教巫毒教法術巫術我全部都看過阿，我不想信就是不想信，即使是你，我的好友，我也不想信。謝謝你的好意……嘔……」

難聞的血腥味讓他吐出晚餐。

「別把我們當成宗教那種不實際的東西。現在，我告訴你不老的秘密。」

聲音，冷靜如冰。

聽到不老一事，約翰有點心動；但他仍堅持己見──

「我不想知道。朋友，讓我回去吧，改天再來下西洋棋，以及聽你說說這場聚會如何阿？」

「我在為你好。你要成為食物還是加入我們，請你選擇。」

史特勞斯看到朋友身上流動的血液，有種衝動想要吸乾──但是不行，他是朋友，他將會成為大人的助手。今天早上已經失去一位高級幹部，他們必須引進新血來維續團體的運作。

「你什麼意思阿？」

火大！約翰生平最討厭別人威脅他！猛力甩開史特勞斯的手，怒目直視！

「請你加入，來這邊只有兩個選擇……」

史特勞斯看了看那些動也不動的十三人，知道他們正在等待時機──好把約翰獻給主人。他加入此團體好幾年，依然保持著人類的本性，他不想像夥伴一樣撕開獵物的頭，大口喝血。雖然知道自己與主人的力量結合以後，肉體將會永遠不死──但這也代表，自己將會成為附屬意識，無法時常控制自己的肉體。就像葛畢福˙博來德大司祭一樣……不過，他已經脫離這個地方，不再是他們的夥伴了。

史特勞斯感受到棺材內的怒氣；主人生氣自己為甚麼慢吞吞的，在主人的眼中，血就是食物。沒辦法，讓約翰成為自己的獵物，總比成為大家的食物好……情急之下，他張開嘴巴，露出尖齒，襲向約翰！

「你！吸血鬼？」

老骨頭也不是好惹的，他立刻蹲下滾動到牆邊，沒命似地衝到出口。回首，卻看見史特勞斯的頭顱子彈般懸空飛追在後方！情急隨手抓起地上的長條物體──

「喔喔喔喔喔──！」

胡亂揮舞一通，視線落到長條物體上時大受驚嚇；一根長出青苔的人類大腿骨……

「阿阿！」

右肩一陣疼痛，史特勞斯狠狠地對他肩膀咬下。

「史……特勞斯，你……」

約翰感覺到全身在燃燒，那種刺痛極為痛苦──同時，周遭的血腥味漸漸地變的香醇，好像美酒一樣。這一瞬間，自己被傳說中的怪物攻擊了──而自己也將成為他們的一員。飢渴，每個細胞都感到飢渴；他晃動著雙手，嬰兒般地爬回血池。無法克制自己，就如同出生的孩子需要奶水一樣──

「老約翰，歡迎你加入肉體不死的國度。」

站在圓池正前方的男子轉過身，低沉地說。壓低的連袍尖頂帽遮住他的雙眼，只露出嘴。他張開雙臂，蝙蝠般的翅膀從他背後伸出；是暗綠色的，肉膜上有許多破損。

「嗚、嗚嗚──」

約翰繞過男子，立刻把頭伸到血池內，不斷湧進體內的鮮血讓他感覺好舒暢，同時也讓他感覺很有力量。

「咯咯……」

黑色棺木發出聲音，在詭異的紫光下轉為直立，緩緩打開──

「子民們。」

棺材內瘦弱的男子，彷彿幾十年沒吃東西；瘦到剩下皮包骨，但是只要豐滿些，就會是個帥哥；能夠吸引許多人類的美男子。黑色的衣袍，是他進棺材之前的裝扮。

「阿阿！阿！」

約翰反射性地跳離血池，他不知道為甚麼──那是一種本能，畏懼的本能──他轉變那一刻起，就知道棺材內裝的是大家的爸爸。他擦了擦口邊的鮮血，順便舔了舔──這種感覺，舒服！

「吾掌握了那邊使肉身永遠留在世上的方法，吾必須積蓄長久能量才能咬一次。四處受限制，如在牢中；飄盪許久，總算找到那星球上有雄心逐鹿者。吾與他結合，打造吾等的王國。」

歡聲雷動。十四位人類樂的跟什麼一樣，約翰他不知道自己為何如此快樂──這全是身體反應出來的。此時，他感覺到身體內有另外一股力量與自己結合，正緩緩透散自己的身體──他全身顫抖，這種痛苦的快感讓他欲罷不能──為甚麼這麼好的事情，史特勞斯瞞到現在才跟他說？

「吾宿主為一外星人。吾之血脈賦予力量，從吾等的獵物記憶中得知，蘊藏『千年伯爵』記憶、天才技術的肉體，在地球；此次的任務──把他獻給吾，好利用他的知識掌控宿主的肉體，並間接掠取千年伯爵之靈魂，化為吾能量之一。」

外星人，對他們來說還是一個遙不可及的名詞；如果主人在外星建立鮮血的秩序，並帶回地球，以侵略者的手段讓地球人屈服，這樣就不容易被他人懷疑了──一名男子想著，露出奸詐的笑容。

「主人，今天發生一件大事。」

站在血池正前方的男子將早上傳福音的經過說給主人聽。棺材內的男子顯的非常憤怒，原本緊閉的雙眼睜開，露出蛇般的雙瞳──

「兒女們，汝等經由吾開了眼，絕知道何等人沒被眾光之源保護。現在，動身！送他們使肉體不死的禮物，並吸乾受眾光之源保護者的血！」

──狩獵，狩獵！

約翰感到一種興奮，他想要看更多的血在他面前噴灑，然後沐浴在其中。眾人脫下袍子，約翰發現他們來自不同的國家；從膚色就可以判斷。他還記得其中一位是挺有名氣的物理學家。眾人飲用血池中的血後，眼神更加銳利──如同猛獸般，幾位伸出翅膀拍了拍，似乎在做暖身運動。

「去吧！吾本想延期發動革命，但眾光之源的干擾下，吾等必須加快腳步；與眾光之源爭奪靈魂！」

激昂的怒吼，吸血鬼們向門口衝去，掀起血腥的狂風──

「咯……」

其中一名吸血鬼看了門口後的那雙眼，立刻石化倒地。

「晚安，德古拉伯爵。」

艾莉莎自陰影走出，銳利的眼神看穿這些披著人皮的邪靈，一腳踩碎石像的頭部。

「來者何人！」

艾莉莎冰冷的氣息使德古拉感到一陣驚慌；她是怎麼摸進來的！這地方屬於虛幻空間，即使打破外面的牆，也不會發現這空間的存在。若現在的自己被他攻擊，這俱保存不易的身體可能要毀於一旦。

「藍星記錄者派來的殺手。」

瞬間，髮箍變形的長茅刺穿另一吸血鬼的心臟！那人踉蹌的後退，但還沒死，受到痛楚的他向艾莉莎丟出一顆火球！

「忍法水流盾！」

以視覺屏障隱形的DORORO吃下這擊，水蒸氣吱吱作響。

「HERORO大將的二次叛變是你搧動的！忍無可忍！」

怒不可遏，DORORO一招群蛇亂舞襲向德古拉的本體，棺材立刻閉上擋下攻擊，手裡劍紛紛被黑色棺木彈開。

「真是的，別一下子就腦充血。差點打亂計畫。」

ZARURU觀察弟子這些年來，發現DORORO與其他K隆人一樣容易犯下一種錯誤──正義感太重。

「看什麼！撕裂他們！」

德古拉令下，十幾道不同元素的魔法迅速飛來，沒搞清楚的人大概會以為是哪邊的煙火表演。

「颼！」

艾莉莎側腰閃過一枚火球，立即將髮箍化成黑色球棒打出另一塊石頭，緊接著下腰，雷電從臉前射過，立即將先前插在吸血鬼腹中的長毛化為長利劍，一刀腰斬！濺血隨著法術擊到牆壁的轟隆聲響落地。

DORORO一心只想將這些敗壞的人類解決，它們不應該存在這美麗的星球上。修煉已達與大自然合一的他，自然不允許這種污穢存在。一鼓作氣，強大的雷電團於身旁聚集，甚至賦予周遭的任何物體磁性，這是當時與ZORURU對決時，粉碎HERORO野心的招式──

「星滅……」

受到磁性化的各式魔法元素紛紛向自己的主人襲去──

「慢著！你當我們是來毀滅人類的？」

ZARURU一提醒，DORORO終止招式，魔法球紛紛掉落，紛紛爆炸，砸了一地窟窿。艾莉莎與涅布拉趁著此刻找掩護，躲在柱子後方凝聚一出一個發亮的黑色正方體物體。

受限於魔力還沒恢復的德古拉找不出方法，這些「孩子」都成長不久，要對抗他們是太困難。他以心靈溝通下了命令，聞令的吸血鬼團發出更加猛烈攻擊，狂風大作，散落於陰暗角落的骷髏紛紛被捲起，當作標槍攻擊。旋風與呼嘯的音壁，迫使ZARURU召喚七曜化為防衛遮罩保護四人。

──他在搞什麼鬼！

四處都找不到VARARA的蹤跡，ZARURU慌了。起碼要牽制他們的攻擊，才能淨化這些人類！

「榮譽兵長！快點執行任務，要……」

ZARURU傻著。德古拉的黑色棺材上坐著一個淡紫藍色Ｋ隆人，眼神依然是睡意朦朧；他使勁地搬開棺材蓋，但棺材聞風不動。

「vara……打，打不開耶，varavara……」

VARARA陪笑似地笑了幾聲。

DORORO感到一陣暈眩。按照藍星的習俗，隨便開棺材是對死者不敬，雖然現在是特殊情況，但這樣也太誇張了吧！

「搞什麼！訓練指力不是找棺材版訓練吧！」

ZARURU清楚他的職業，手指越有力氣是越好，越能表達音樂的強弱與層次感。

「vara！對不起對不起……」

VARARA迅速地鞠躬，德古拉透過靈視觀看這K隆人是不是來鬧場的？隨即邪笑，將部份棺材虛化──

「呀阿！」

腳下一空，VARARA消失在棺材中。

「瞌睡蟲！」

ZARURU驚呼；完了，少了幻術的輔助，要壓制這群人皮邪靈不是件容易的事。

「Daddy，這些人類是自願與邪靈同流合污的，直接執行任務，全部殺光。」

艾莉莎冷靜的判斷中沒有絲毫的憐憫。涅布拉立即轉換型態，一尊黑化石魔像衝向吸血鬼群，猛揮一拳，拳風彈飛幾隻吸血鬼，同伴紛紛避開，裝載德古拉的血池一振，腐壞的暗紅鮮血如黏膠一樣纏住涅布拉！頓時他的瞳孔放大，身體不由自主地定住──某種力量正在透散他的身體，涅布拉使勁抗衡，無法應付艾莉莎的攻擊指令需求。

ZARURU見狀立刻使「七曜」籠罩著艾莉莎，開始與DORORO進行「淨化」。兩人閉上雙眼，點點七彩螢光流散而出，接觸到這氣場的吸血鬼都失聲尖叫！吸血鬼反擊的魔法落石不斷地砸在「七曜」的結界上，ZARURU倍感吃力；撐一刻算一刻！

「想逃？」

DORORO揮刀斬下化為黑色蝙蝠想從門邊逃出的吸血鬼，黑色的鮮血噴濺在他臉上，他感到一陣燥熱，竟發現那血正從各處的毛細孔中鑽入體內，隨即淨化排解──

「糟！」

一隻蝙蝠遁隱於黑色大廊中。

----------


## 小火龍

腳步聲迴盪在空間中，有點像是中世紀的大教堂

德古拉令下，十幾道不同元素的魔法迅速飛來，沒搞清楚的人大概會以為是哪邊的煙火表演。

這兩句讓火龍印象超深刻，覺得是此文中最棒之處^^

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://pool.f7.mymedia.yam.com/mediacenter/80e1491e9b1e0db4667a1db74d9773ec/48be7c40/upload2/new/0/d/f/0dfbf5c81063802c0620093dbdf3a89c.mp3[/mp3]


第十八節──驅魔
=============================================================





DORORO暗叫不好，若他們逃漏而出，村莊不知道會變成什麼樣。一回頭，發現吸血鬼們群起效尤，使出十八般武藝向出口竄逃。眼角餘光更看到德古拉的棺材正緩緩沉入血池中。

「那個瞌睡蟲在幹麼，要失守了！」

ZARURU罵道，沒想到搞到最後還是最差的狀況──他難得地崩緊了金屬海藍色的身軀，束緊白色空字標誌的頭巾，迫使自己想出方法，一面閃躲攻擊。

『即使勝率是零，你還要繼續打下去？』

棺材內發出一種虛無縹緲的聲音，ZARURU一時弄不清聲音的說話對象是誰。

「哼，多少也要拉人類跟我們陪葬！」

德古拉冷笑，他似乎在跟誰對話。

「為何吾等要屈服於這些沒有能力的人類？為何人類就能得到眾光之源的愛護？為何吾等犯錯的下場就是毀滅？為何吾等得不到赦免？」

德古拉一連串憤恨的言詞，使周遭的攻擊都停了下來；連艾莉莎都傾聽著。

『眾光之源並非不公義。靈體較人類有能力，這就是公平。靈體本來就不會犯錯，因為眾光之源會引導。若是心硬犯錯，那就是自己的問題。』

寂靜約有三分鐘。涅布拉體會到吸血鬼們的憤恨，但他瞭解，這全是吸血鬼們咎由自取。曾經有機會作為永遠良善存在的靈體，卻因不順服而墮落，被關在藍星上，等候審判日。

「我們Ｋ隆人，原本可以與你們稱為弟兄姊妹的。我很遺憾，伯爵……」

一束強光隨著聲音從棺材內直貫高聳的圓拱空間，VARARA隨著光束離開棺材，隨即擺出笑容，右手由左至右一揮，一排由雷電構成的鋼琴鍵盤出現。

「想聽哪首曲子？」

眾邪靈憤怒到達極點，火屬性法術瞬間淹沒VARARA的視線。ZARURU立刻將七曜遮罩伸向VARARA──

「打昏我？」

VARARA臉上閃過一絲惋惜的笑容。

「如你所願……在下，就即興一曲，獻醜了。」

「！」

ZARURU感到某種力量正減慢七曜遮罩的速度──這是自己要保護的目標做的！

「你這笨蛋阿阿！」

火光乍現，照得室內一片明亮。涅布拉注視著，將之前完成的黑色正方體取出，放在艾莉莎手上，點了點頭。火光消失，呈現的是一團白光浮在空中。DORORO發覺，這團能量與以前見到爺爺「賀鎷能量」時的感覺非常相似……

一聲漣漪。

溫和如雨滴的樂聲，從光團內飄出；整場的攻擊赫然停止，淡淡的樂聲喚醒吸血鬼們那一小塊人類的意志，並鼓勵他們走出來，不受那必死者的挾制。

騰空，閉上眼睛的VARARA微微拍動身後六道翅膀，於雷電組成的鍵盤上彈出流暢的音符；是的，不需要爭鬥，唯有包容才能讓被欺哄的人類走出來。DORORO與ZARURU監看著德古拉棺材的舉動，艾莉沙蓄勢待發，準備將黑色正方形物體──父親的核心拿出，吸取黑暗能量。

約翰心中有兩股衝動互相征戰。他想撕裂眼前的目標，這個長出翅膀的怪物；一方面又很享受這種琴聲的感覺，他不知該如何，跪坐於地。

──狩獵，狩獵！

約翰發現心中有另外一種聲音，這聲音是要他撕裂目標的；聲音的主人顯得痛苦，卻無法如同先前一樣支配他的身體。他意識到這是吞食他人類本性的力量，並開始抗衡！兩股精神能量的衝擊讓他痛苦至極，但他就是不想受到牠的挾制。

──我，可以讓你永遠不死。我，可以讓你有支配世界的力量。我，可以讓你隨心所欲；只要你把身體的主權交給我！

那聲音誘惑道。但這次約翰決定遠離牠了──即使條件再怎麼好都一樣。

「沒有身體的主權，必須殺害更多人，這不是我要的……出去！我已經不歡迎你了。」

約翰命令，但那聲音不當一回事，大笑！

──哈哈！別忘記你只是一個沒力量的人類、如同沙子一般的人類！

「嗚！」

約翰感覺到有什麼東西塞住自己的呼吸道，瞬間頭暈目眩。這聲音想要殺死他！只剩幾秒鐘，自己將會與世長辭，與世長辭，與世長辭……對了！

「耶穌……救我！」

──阿阿阿阿阿！

喊出這句話，吸血鬼邪靈痛苦地大叫，一團黑霧瞬間抽離他的身體，約翰立刻得到釋放；艾莉莎立刻使用父親的核心，將黑霧吸收的一乾二淨。

「走吧，快點！逃出去，越遠越好！別跟別人說這裡的事情，說了沒人會信！」

DORORO喊著，製造煙霧使約翰能逃脫；約翰不多想什麼，奔入煙霧中。卻發現史特勞斯發狂似地追在後方，眼部呈現完全著魔的亮紅色，嘴裡發出彷彿野獸的咆嘯──

「史……史特勞斯……」

約翰知道自己的朋友已經被那個聲音吞噬。他轉身流淚，無能為力。這是自己的決定，史特勞斯竟然願意讓身體與靈魂一起沉淪……

「咯……」

黑色的長茅從史特勞斯背後竄出，他睜大雙眼，彷彿被雷打到似的。

「邪靈，這裡已經沒有你可以生存的地方。」

史特勞斯的頭部遮掩身後艾莉莎的半邊臉，後者的神情冷酷如冰，不帶感情。

「不！」

約翰轉頭抱住史特勞斯，他跪下，聽著史特勞斯奄奄一息的喘氣……

「給他一次機會！他只是老糊塗了，小姐，請給他機會！我跟他是……」

誰忍心好友死在自己面前呢？他開始自責過去的無知，過去的排斥宗教；信哪個都好，總比讓史特勞斯跑來這邊好。若他在努力一點……在提早一些時間的話……

「機會，已經給過了。人隨時都有機會，但都不珍惜。早上不是一個機會？去找眾光之源，總比把身體賣給邪靈好。」

艾莉莎將長茅抽出，轉為黑色的大手，按在史特勞斯的身上。他奄奄一息，發紅光的雙眼仍不斷掙扎著。黑色大手成為一件黑色棉被，瞬間將史特勞斯吸收殆盡。

「現在，出去！救救你自己。」

艾莉莎轉身，發現有五團黑色氣體在四周徘徊，立刻上前吸收；而DORORO負責將昏迷者抬到出口，ZARURU則是繼續防範德古拉的動作，VARARA的六道光之羽翼閃了閃，繼續彈奏柔和釋放的旋律。

「把史特勞斯還給我！」

約翰留下兩道淚水；幾十年來，就只有這個朋友對他如此地好。

「……。」

艾莉莎首次露出惋惜的笑容。

「他在剛才決定與吸血鬼的邪靈一同合作後，就死了。不是我殺死他，而是他自己殺死自己；他願意成為邪靈的肥料，犧牲自我意識，藉以換取肉體的生存。但是沒有意識的存在，這哪算生存？」

約翰頹喪地跪下。死了？幾十年的好朋友就這樣……？

「不要拖了！你在搞什麼！TOIYA！」

DORORO大喊一躍，小小的身軀將約翰抱起，與其他人安置在同一處。不管約翰的情緒崩潰，立刻回崗位守著。涅布拉將黑暗能量吸收完畢，眼球偷偷露出微笑──這次吸收的能量真是超乎想像。

樂聲停止。

「德古拉，我以Ｋ隆星煽動叛變的罪名逮捕你。」

ZARURU手中聚集一團不斷變換色彩的光球。

「不公平！不公平！不公平！全部都不公平！為甚麼吾作不出任何反擊！為甚麼！」

失去樂聲捆綁的棺材瞬間震開，裡頭露出一具米黃色的骷髏，皮肉早已被淨化之力腐蝕殆盡。

「全部去死！去死！」

「！」

陰風大作，約翰看到散落於四周的枯骨們站起來，將他們包圍，前方陰風傳來的黑暗氣息讓他膽顫心驚；DORORO不得已放棄崗位，不斷地砍斷接踵而來的骷髏，他們的數量，若加上從血池內站起來的，少說也有六百六十六具。

襲來的陰風更成為魔影，不斷地讓約翰等被釋放的人類看到地獄的幻象，強制介入腦海的幻象近乎讓他們發狂，ZARURU也放棄崗位，運用靈魂武器「七曜」的力量抵擋陰風並對淨化者施以精神控制，艾莉莎不斷擊碎的骷髏又站起來，心中正在想對策時，發現VARARA停在一旁，雙眼緊閉──

「又睡著了？不會吧？」

ZARURU驚嚇，一時精神控制調配不當，約翰等人無意識地哈哈大笑，做出扭動臀部左右45度的動作。

「聖哉眾光之源，你必保守我到永遠；因你信實永不改變，我讚美你，因你幫助眾生離開那必死的定律，轉而向無罪與永生的國度；求你抵擋那必敗的勢力，求你讓我順著你的心意，成為你的恩澤，好領這些人類平安回家……」

VARARA默默念出禱告詞。他知道自己辦不到，但是全能的創造者一定辦得到。隨即，他張開眼，露出微笑，轉而以雷電雙刀攻擊骷髏。突然，空間似乎開了個洞；裡面走出一位六翼人形天使，張開翅膀，微微笑著。潔白放光的衣服、白髮，令人無法直視。

「米迦勒……」

德古拉很熟悉這個為「美」而生的天使。空間破口中出現一團雲彩，罩住約翰等人後就消失了，將藍星人們送到村莊的廣場內。天使隨即消失；化作點點光芒離開現場。

「結束了。涅布拉，請你多吃些。DORORO！瞌睡蟲！執行最後步驟！」

三人圍在艾莉莎身邊，呈備戰姿勢。艾莉莎唸唸有詞，頭上的髮箍轉為月海般的亮紫色──

「晚安，伯爵。」

艾莉沙拉著群擺，微微向德古拉點頭，做了個僵硬的西方女士敬禮動作。

寂靜。陰風、骷髏都停止動作，艾莉莎的髮箍釋放強大吸力，將周遭的黑暗能量吸得乾乾淨淨。德古拉因肉體還未復活，抵抗能力近乎是零。輕輕鬆鬆地，連人帶棺材被吸入涅布拉體內。

「你可以去拍吸塵器廣告。」

VARARA一臉認真地說。這種吸力可以幫助許多辛苦的媽媽們。

ZARURU拿出紙扇敲下VARARA的頭，使他掉了幾片羽毛。

「會掉光喔。到時候我變成沒毛雞怎麼辦？」

「……」

DORORO想到那個景象，不知如何以對。

「傻瓜，你可以去拍炸雞廣告！哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈……」

高聳的空間傳來斷斷續續的「哈哈哈……哈哈哈……」回聲，ZARURU突然感覺冷場了，轉身就走──

「還得去日本找KERORO他們，動身吧。」

ZARURU放下心中的大石頭，這趟旅程最難的部份已經達成。

「師父！徒弟想起，剛才有一隻蝙蝠逃出去……」

「外面沒有黑暗的氣息。」

涅布拉判斷。任何黑暗氣息都瞞不過他的，莫非……

「該不會去了日本找冬樹？」

艾莉莎推測。冬樹一向都是吸引黑暗之輩的磁鐵，從剛才竊聽到的情報，說不定「千年伯爵」就在冬樹附近。這可不是好玩的事情……更何況，冬樹是她的！若沒有冬樹，說不定自己成為人類的機率會大減。ZARURU迅速使用七曜開啟次元門──

「不對！沒有去過的地方我沒辦法移動……zaru？」

涅布拉伸出三隻手，將三人捉住，艾莉莎拍了拍頭上伸出的黑翼──

「唔！」

「vara！」

「好爽！」

瞬間起飛的重力使三人發出不同的感慨，但接下來的聲音卻是一樣的──

「咿呀阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿──！」

艾莉莎飛彈似地向天花板衝去，隨即又變出黑色球棒打破天花板，立刻加速！反覆敲破天花板與急速衝刺，在不斷崩壞天花板的石塊之後，十五秒內他們就到了古堡的上空，艾莉莎稍作休息。

「破……破壞古蹟是會被判刑的……」

DORORO頭暈目眩，眼睛都成了漩渦狀，ZARURU則是嚇得說不出話來，雖然這是幼年期的身體，但還是吃不消；VARARA則是半瞇著雙眼，嘴巴微笑呆滯，好像嚇傻了。下方的古堡冒出陣陣瓦礫碎裂後聚集的煙塵，好像在抱怨什麼。

「要去日本了。」

艾莉莎如同司機般報出目的地，嘴角露有一絲絲的微笑──

「在下……在下……等阿阿阿阿──」

不等DORORO休息，艾莉莎瞬間離開畫面，偶爾還有一些散落的白色羽毛在天空飄。

天空的那一端傳來ZARURU的童音高分貝大吼聲──

「你這掉毛雞！不要掉到我嘴巴內阿阿阿──呸咳咳咳……」



日本，正值暑假，種種事情的發生不斷地引導冬樹等人走向未知的呼喚。

「內東京市籠罩在謎樣的紫色迷霧之中，能見度為8公尺。本電視台已經送了許多勘查員調查，調查員們回報訊息後隨即失去聯絡；已經引起國會注意，設立專案小組。請各位不要靠近，以免發生危險！」

「嗶。」

ZARURU關掉蒐集情報的小型入侵銀幕，一臉嚴肅。四人聚集在內東京市上方，討論著。

「貿然進去可能不好。」

ZARURU坐在涅布拉變成的黑色椅子上。這種奇怪情形他很少遇見。

「不過……這片紫色霧氣，沒有黑暗的能量。所以不是吸血鬼搞的？」

艾莉莎面無表情，她不希望這陣霧打亂她的計畫。

「不過，裡面的確有吸血鬼的氣息，很微弱……VARARA，你認為呢？」

DORORO騎在自行召喚的飛行器中。他打死也不要搭艾莉莎的便車了。

「我的羽毛……」

VARARA陷入心靈創傷狀態，原本多到可以拿來作羽毛掃把的羽毛現在少了一大半，心中難免感到可惜。

「掉毛雞，現在在談正事……」

ZARURU還是不太習慣這種愛開玩笑的個性。

「我的任務已經完成了，讓我回去吧。有人在等我呢……老弟還有她。阿，我可以請她幫忙修理羽毛……撿幾片粘上去……也可以找一些雞毛，好像會很漂亮。這是因禍得福嗎……」

艾莉莎扶著額頭，真是差點暈倒。一陣寒暄之後，VARARA在下方開了個次元出口，看過去下面有張床，而且有位淡紫紅色的K隆人在床邊坐著；孤單的背影，好像等了很久，又似乎在替歸人祈禱。VARARA揮揮手，跳入洞中……

「我……我回來了，而且毛被拔掉好多……」

紫紅色的Ｋ隆人拿了一卷紙，狠狠地敲了VARARA的頭。隨即次元出口因為精神波長不穩定的關係關閉了。

「……」

三人相視，同時搖頭。做好防範措施後，立即下降到日向家；他們發現四周有一些大人與小孩都重複做著很幼稚的動作，一句「你好」就可以重複十幾次。但涅布拉感受到吸血鬼的氣息後，三人立刻行動，來到公園旁邊──

「……」

眾人傻眼。

的確、的確是找到吸血鬼了，但這個吸血鬼有點不太一樣；牠不把身邊人的血吸乾充飢，反而跟小朋友玩在一起。有個相同點就是，那隻吸血鬼與小朋友們頭上都有一隻很像天線的東西。艾莉莎悄悄走近，準備吞食吸血鬼時──

「我要玩！我也要玩！」

吸血鬼說著羅馬尼亞的語言，把自己的頭拔下來，丟到小朋友的中間，讓他們當球踢；自己的身體則在旁邊拍手雀躍。

「……」

一種詭異的可愛感浮上眾人的心頭。

過不久，吸血鬼又將自己的右手、左腳拆下來，加入小朋友的遊戲行列，一個殘缺的肢體就在那邊跳阿跳的，似乎很開心。

看不下去；艾莉莎不知道這吸血鬼等等會不會把自己的內臟全部掏出來丟著玩，於是盡早把牠吸收了。

小朋友感覺很傷心，都哭了起來。

「師父，我出生到現在，第一次看到這種詭異的場面……」

DORORO冒出冷汗。

「zaru……」

ZARURU也無言以對。看著艾莉莎不動的背影，ZARURU拍了拍她，準備要啟程到日向家去。畢竟會做出這種事的，大概也只有KERORO的鬼腦袋了。

「……我不想去。」

艾莉莎冷靜地說。

「我也想跟他們玩。」

說著，髮箍上緩緩升起一根類似天線的物體──跟其他人一樣。

兩人傻了。這種紫霧究竟是什麼東西，竟然連吸血鬼都可以影響；艾莉莎吃了吸血鬼，自然也被影響。正當ZARURU拿不定方法時──

「！」

三人的身體被粒子化，瞬間從公園消失。


------------------------------------------
背景音樂是自創曲
為作品編號VRR.26
取名：「喚醒」
錄音&創作日期：2008-8-28

我還是只有MP4可以拿來錄音阿@@"所以音質不好……

一開始的規劃並沒有宣教士並驅鬼的想法
但是後來想想，把自己的超自然經驗寫上去似乎也不錯
於是就成了這整段支線
希望大家會喜歡！
在下要去花蓮唸書，會開始忙，寫小說的時間也沒辦法這麼多了
不過第二篇剩下一點點就結束了，終於可以邁入我超想寫的第三篇
希望各位還能支持喔ＸＤＤ

ＶＡＲＡＲＡ

----------


## 瀟湘

嗯……看樣子侵佔別人意志的靈被視作邪惡阿……
看樣子這種方法……還真是惹人厭？（思）
不過我還是覺得無甚所謂就是……
畢竟在自主意識下放棄自主意識是合理的權利放棄
就我看來也只是交易而已……（繼續向下看）

………………………

天線軍團出現了嗎？（扶額）
不過感情淡漠的艾莉莎似乎影響沒那麼明顯……
被粒子化……嗯，是有人出手相幫嗎？（思）

----------


## a70701111

第十六節
久違的更新阿VARA……
汗顏……
這真的是，好信徒？
眼睛所見，很容易被誤認哪……
呃呃呃呃呃……我被驅逐了。
VARA的感覺真的好像一道光芒般刺眼XD
不過到後面形象全滅就是了。

第十七節
吸血鬼阿……
到現在還是會有這樣子的事情嗎？
在K隆星裡面似乎也沒有這樣的傳說。
一場大混戰之後，魔王應該也逃出去了。
我先來看下篇吧。

第十八章
嗯……言詞的部分我就不說了。
不過ZARURU的能力，倒是比我想像的強大……
嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎！！
連米迦勒都出現了XD
這樣的話，翻盤的機會很高阿(驚)。
汗顏……艾莉莎的形象又全滅了……
不過這些敵人，好死纏爛打。

看完三篇之後，眼睛真的累了XD
這幾篇雖然有我有點在意的部分。
不過，仍然可以仔細看一下。
期待下篇……

----------


## VARARA

to 瀟湘：
嗯，的確是交易。從交易者的角度來看，這種下場很公平。
但是就如同正常父親不會讓兒子去買毒品一樣，眾光之源的目的就是不要自己的兒子們走向滅亡，所以寧可把「賣毒的商人」給殺了。

to 小迪：
「汗顏…… 
這真的是，好信徒？」

這是宣教團隊^^
許多學校的基督教社團，有時候會出國去做國外宣教（我的學校今年就去澳洲傳福音ＸＤ...不過我沒時間去囧）。劇中的少年少女就是這樣傳教的喔！

「呃呃呃呃呃……我被驅逐了。」

vara＠＠？？這個意義不懂...＠＠a...

「VARA的感覺真的好像一道光芒般刺眼XD 」

一閃一閃亮晶晶，滿天都是varara(被踢飛)

「不過ZARURU的能力，倒是比我想像的強大…… 」

開了重生金手指的人，是一定要強大的拉（炸）

「嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎！！」

好叫聲！varavarava~~~~~~~!(搖尾中)

我不想讓艾莉莎變成這樣阿，不過不這樣寫後面會出現更糟糕的東西……
糟
糕
喔～（海帶舞）（被巴）

--------------------------------
感謝各位讀者觀賞
2-15～18，在下於每個劇情內都放了許多的寓意……
很可惜沒提出討論
上面提供給瀟湘的回覆，就是中心主旨^^
盼望有想法的各位可以多發表想法喔!

最近由於是開學周  在下又參加幹部訓練  還有社團招生...整個很忙
不清楚最近有沒有時間完成後面的東西
我會加油的!最後，仍是感謝各位能耐心地看到現在，感謝！（軍禮+鞠躬）

VARARA

----------


## 瀟湘

> to 瀟湘：
> 嗯，的確是交易。從交易者的角度來看，這種下場很公平。
> 但是就如同正常父親不會讓兒子去買毒品一樣，眾光之源的目的就是不要自己的兒子們走向滅亡，所以寧可把「賣毒的商人」給殺了。


……照這麼說，似乎眾光之源不但不認為人有自我決斷之權，甚而逕行加以控制的樣子？（思）
人到底有沒有自主權呢……我以為是有的，只是要自行負全責而已……

還是我理解錯了？（思）

----------


## VARARA

> ……照這麼說，似乎眾光之源不但不認為人有自我決斷之權，甚而逕行加以控制的樣子？（思）
> 人到底有沒有自主權呢……我以為是有的，只是要自行負全責而已……
> 
> 還是我理解錯了？（思）


vara~XD

關於「似乎眾光之源不但不認為人有自我決斷之權」這句，若真是這樣子，那人應該是一種不可能做出決定的動物。

而這句「甚而逕行加以控制的樣子？」似乎有點過頭，不如這樣說：眾光之源提供了另一個選擇給人類。要？不要？決定權在自己，但卻又「因著信本乎恩」。

然後這邊「人到底有沒有自主權呢……我以為是有的，只是要自行負全責而已……」是的，聖經上也說末日審判時，人的一切都會被表明在大庭廣眾之下，赤裸裸的呈現。我下面有提到牧師舉辦福音茶會的例子，這例子也可以套用在許多事情上面。

重點是在於相不相信。很不公平吧？所以基督徒才稱這種叫做「恩典」----本來人根本不配得，必須完全承擔自己的過錯以至於死，卻藉著信耶穌基督而稱義，即使歷史上留的污名，神也不紀念。

非常的不公平。但是這在必背負自己罪惡以致死的人來說，是最好的方法。於是基督徒才會這麼迫切地與人分享福音，若有信的，感謝上帝他也擺脫罪惡，若有不信的，基督徒一定會為不信者禱告，並交託給上帝。下次若大家有遇到熱心拿著「四個屬靈的定律」或發福音單張的人，不管想不想要，麻煩請微笑，因為這份分享是會被眾人厭惡、是很辛苦的（但是，為了神，我們願意去做。），耶穌也親自說過：「你們必因我的名而被萬民厭惡。」

背負著自己的罪到死，與基督寶血洗淨人的罪過，這都是選擇。
哪個好、哪個壞，是個人的選擇，但我仍是把基督推薦給各位----就算各位不想看這部作品也無所謂^^!!

我的答案，是這個影片：
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSwCOs-uXzU&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lSwCOs-uXzU&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
VARARA

----------


## VARARA

> 其實我還是稍微同意瀟湘論點
> 畢竟天下父母心
> 這觀念裡還是有部分包含父母想掌握孩子的心態
> 孩子是否只能做次等選擇
> 而大方向的選擇則要聽從父母命令?
> = =2點了
> 明天補完



[凡事都可做，但不都有益處。]這是聖經上說的^^
做父母的，應當讓孩子知道哪些事情會受傷，並要他們不去做。
例如：拿菜刀隨便亂揮，容易傷害自己以及別人，於是父母就教導孩子不要去做。

瀟湘的說法也不是完全錯誤，你說的「有部分包含父母想掌握孩子的心態」也沒錯。
但是可以想想，若父母沒這份心，願意勸導兒女，那兒女以後有辦法自立生存嗎？
所謂的「次等選擇」可以從很多方面來看：例如，人類去學校受教育，他們做出來的選擇通常都會符合學校的教育觀念（指正常情況下）。
應該是沒有學校教人會去殺人放火搶劫等等的事情＠＠（指正常情況下）。

次等選擇不一定是對自由的挾制，反而會更助長自由呢^^！

期待你的補完^^

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

TO 巴薩查:

所以要討論的東西應該都知道了
那就是所謂"大環境意識"
也可以稱做"神"

究竟這意識能說對或者錯嗎?
或者這只能說是對群體危害最少的選擇?
學校例子中
教學生如何生存的固然多數
但的確也有以殺人甚至恐怖行動為主的存在
雖然這關係到各國國情
但是對他們來說
那種恐怖份子教育卻是種合理的行為

為何恐怖份子又稱為恐怖份子?
不是因為他們打破其他人對和平的渴望嗎?
但又為何他們卻稱自己叫做戰士甚至說是發動聖戰?

嗯嗯，我想應該是對「神」這個詞定義不同的關係^^
聖經上，神對人說：「耶和華說、我的意念、非同你們的意念、我的道路、非同你們的道路。」（以賽亞書55章8節）

所以以人類有限的生命ˋ知識ˋ一切來說，若要「理解」這位神，這是勇氣可嘉，但是那人終究會被自己的理智絆倒|||
人要理解神，是不可能的事情；人只能「知道」神而已。
以基督徒的觀點來看，神並非等同大環境意識，若這兩者相等，我們所信的也枉然；我們未看見而相信的，就是超乎一切----你能想像的一切、大家能想像的一切的那位神。

若你認為大環境意識就是神，那你的說法並沒有錯，我也不會去相信這種神的存在^^（真的！ＸＤ）

王牌天神中
神跟金凱瑞說
"我給你我全部的能力,但唯有自由意識你不能影響"

其實在篇有爭議點的就是對神的定義
到底是人類走在神所舖好的道路上
還是人類跌跌撞撞
自己靠雙手開出一條血路
而神在一旁默默注視
在必要時才提出"意見"
而不是"介入"
意見來說
決定權終究在人類手上
而介入則是以神的決定為主
那這樣不就違反了所謂自由意識?

在下是目的論者，認為每件事情的運作都有其最終目的。
以聖經來說，神確實介入歷史之中，並讓人知道。
你的說法應該稱作「神明」，以其他觀點解釋也稱為「神靈」。他們不介入歷史，只是偶爾會幫忙。
「決定權終究在人類手上
而介入則是以神的決定為主
那這樣不就違反了所謂自由意識?」
有沒有聽過咬尾蛇的概念呢？以人的理智看起來是頭咬尾巴，但是卻還是直線進行的。
這邊還是要引用神的話：「耶和華說、我的意念、非同你們的意念、我的道路、非同你們的道路。」（以賽亞書55章8節）


那在來一個矛盾點
能相信神絕對不會出錯嗎?
眾人意識都很容易受到一個有能力的人影響了
所謂三人成虎 指鹿為馬都有其道理在
絕大多數情況下
人類會屈服於勢力大的一方
而持反對意見的會被視為異類
但有時候
反而是持反對意見的其實才是正確的

那被稱做神的存在
有辦法絕對公正去判定什麼是對錯嗎?
還是做出來的決定只是"有利於己方"?
事情的對錯
不就是以群體意識跟道德觀念影響下
所決定的答案?

這邊還是要引用聖經來對你說^^
「6: 他必照各人的行為報應各人．
  7: 凡恆心行善、尋求榮耀尊貴、和不能朽壞之福的、就以永生報應他們．
  8: 惟有結黨不順從真理、反順從不義的、就以忿怒惱恨報應他們．
  9: 將患難、困苦、加給一切作惡的人、先是猶太人、後是希利尼人．
 10: 卻將榮耀、尊貴、平安、加給一切行善的人、先是猶太人、後是希利尼人．
 11: 因為　神不偏待人。
 12: 凡沒有律法犯了罪的、也必不按律法滅亡．凡在律法以下犯了罪的、也必按律法受審判、
 13: （原來在　神面前、不是聽律法的為義、乃是行律法的稱義．
 14: 沒有律法的外邦人、若順著本性行律法上的事、他們雖然沒有律法、自己就是自己的律法．
 15: 這是顯出律法的功用刻在他們心裡、他們是非之心同作見證、並且他們的思念互相較量、或以為是、或以為非）
 16: 就在　神藉耶穌基督審判人隱秘事的日子、照著我的福音所言。」（羅馬書2章6～16節）

確實，在這世界來說，所謂對與錯就是環境塑造而成。
然而我感謝上帝，我有個方法可以選擇哪種對錯神會喜歡，於是我去選擇神所喜歡的事情為對，反之為錯。
「那被稱做神的存在
有辦法絕對公正去判定什麼是對錯嗎?」
是的，即使人看起來是不順的，對神卻是順。所謂的不順，也會在神的幫助下，以祂的時間償還給那為神勞苦的人（例如：傳教士）
在下去傳過福音，就是以單純的信心與熱心。傳福音很辛苦，但是之後的諸事順利，是我之前萬萬沒想到的（神是以這種方式來報償我^^）。至於其他人是如何經歷神的恩典，那就要看其他人的見證了^^。

在這世界來說，事情沒有一定的對錯。
一個牧師舉辦福音茶會，卻遭到兇手在食物內下毒，死了許多人。從結果來看，牧師是錯的；他不舉辦就不會有這種事情發生，從源頭來看，牧師是對的；因為他想多少拯救靈魂，讓沒聽過福音的人有機會選擇。

哪個是對的？哪個是錯的？
「行律法的才稱為義」（請會意：神本身就是行律法的。沒有神就沒有律法，神本身即是律法。）

回到選擇自由問題
神決定大方向
而人類只能做次等選擇
那這不就違反了自由意志?
還是說
其實神是人類意識的集合體
所以人類某種意義=神
而神所做出的選擇
其實也只是人類意識共同做出的選擇?

其實這點在探討下去就牽涉到宗教信仰了
這邊只能說每隻獸所相信的不一樣
沒有絕對準則
每種教派都有自己信奉的對象
也有屬於自己教派的神蹟
只是覺得很好玩
為何大家總是喜歡說自己是對的
然後想去逼迫對方服從自己?
從溫和的傳播教義
到激烈的宗教戰爭都有: P

佛家說人即是神，環境的群體總加就是梵天（我應該沒記錯）。
基督徒說人與萬物一樣是被造物，有個超越萬物（也就是環境群體）的創造者存在。
我願意相信耶穌有很多原因
1.唯有超越一切的才能給我規範，不然我不知道其他人給的規範對我以後有沒有用處。
2.上帝確實幫助我們家從貧民走出來，有能力去幫助別人
3.奉著耶穌的名與信心，神確實把鬼趕出來，感謝上帝。
4.太多的超自然體驗要我不相信也難
5.照著聖經上說的做，我確實能達到預定的目標

基督教只是因為「相信」這點而被歸類為人類所謂的「宗教」。
但實際上這卻是發生過的史實，就跟你我現在存在一樣真實。
事情對不對？事情根本沒有對錯。
我只是去相信一個史實，並對自己與大家都有益處，這麼好的觀念當然是「好東西跟好朋友分享」嘍！^^

有問題歡迎繼續發問，在下絕對會把寫小說的時間排在後面ＸＤ（文筆暖身操）

VARARA

----------


## Triumph

這三話看下來.....

第16的傳教意義很重xd
話說的最近有去聽過一次佈教......(我媽朋友的男朋友是教友)
只能說現在的傳教還真愉快啊xd看來唱歌,之後的個人分享很多都笑死人......
不過該嚴肅的嚴肅。

之後2話我看得出......varara的別名還真多啊(汗
對話的內容和個人想法還蠻有營養啊。
(varara有看過enjoying everyday life嗎?也是一個佈教節目)

至於巴查和varara的討論......見你們說得這麼高興我也不加把嘴了。

----------


## VARARA

to Triumph：
嗯^^16話就是在寫傳耶穌的經過，這是我們團契每個星期三都會在學校做的事情^^(當然不是每次都被人打XDDDD起碼現在沒遇到過)
現代的聚會通常都是這樣^^
台北靈糧堂聽說還有個小樂團，每個星期日都負責帶領詩歌＠＠
初期的教會，也就是耶穌時代的教會也是這樣分享的^^

別名嗎?那是劇情效果
我不會常常掉毛的啦(扭捏)
感覺TT好像在裡面收穫到一些東西XD
提出分享如何?XD

對於在下與巴查的談論有興趣也歡迎發言喔XD

不用擔心離題ＸＤ

（enjoying everyday life？沒看過呢＠＠我只看過700俱樂部ＸＤ）

VARARA

----------


## 瀟湘

> 基督教只是因為「相信」這點而被歸類為人類所謂的「宗教」。
> 但實際上這卻是發生過的史實，就跟你我現在存在一樣真實。
> 事情對不對？事情根本沒有對錯。
> 我只是去相信一個史實，並對自己與大家都有益處，這麼好的觀念當然是「好東西跟好朋友分享」嘍！^^
> 
> 有問題歡迎繼續發問，在下絕對會把寫小說的時間排在後面ＸＤ（文筆暖身操）
> 
> VARARA


對這裡提點異議
因為所謂的史實並非
恆久不變的知識
否則也無須考古和考證
之所以會被認定為宗教
而非所謂事實
有相當原因是因為信徒
對於邏輯考證有相當的排斥

且具有全知全能全善特性之上帝
由於全善不會視當前世界為合理
全能有力改變、全知知道如何改變
兼之「我們縱然失信、他仍是可信的；
因為他不能背乎自己。」（提摩太後書2章13節）
意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖
反駁者或說邏輯不能超越上帝
或說上帝不能被試探
不論是前者或後者
都表示全能上帝不存於邏輯架構中
且要求無條件信任的想法也超出理性判斷外

相對而言，史實是邏輯架構下的產物
不斷被推翻、分析，以求更新
將兩種隸屬不頭概念的事物加以相提並論
並在其中一種的架構下討論
猶如探求顏色的味道、光線的聲音一樣
似乎不是非常恰當。



在上帝架構下，人似乎沒有完全之自由意識
也不需為己身行為負完全責任
這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？

我更在意的是關於原罪的概念
因為原罪無由證明
邏輯是人類統合經驗與知識
感官體驗和思想推演的總和
上帝架構下，似乎這一切都不重要了嗎？
就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」
以求心安而已。

----------


## VARARA

TO:瀟湘
對這裡提點異議
因為所謂的史實並非
恆久不變的知識
否則也無須考古和考證
之所以會被認定為宗教
而非所謂事實
有相當原因是因為信徒
對於邏輯考證有相當的排斥

或許是「史實」字詞的認知不同
對你來說的話，用這個詞或許比較好「一種曾經的存在」。
史實此詞的範圍較大，我將範圍縮小------我想沒人否定基督存在過這世界的事實。（孫中山不也存在過，才會有革命以致推翻滿清^^）

且具有全知全能全善特性之上帝
由於全善不會視當前世界為合理
全能有力改變、全知知道如何改變
兼之「我們縱然失信、他仍是可信的；
因為他不能背乎自己。」（提摩太後書2章13節）
意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖
反駁者或說邏輯不能超越上帝
或說上帝不能被試探
不論是前者或後者
都表示全能上帝不存於邏輯架構中
且要求無條件信任的想法也超出理性判斷外

可以用咬尾蛇的比喻來思考。
我舉出的例子只是比喻。
這個例子也可以參考：
「就像一個漁夫編織了一張間隔3公分的網子  出海撈魚
回家後就對大家說  所有的魚都在3公分以上  沒有3公分以下的魚

後來有個漁夫用大塑膠袋去捕魚　發現有許多3公分以下的魚，於是去找那個漁夫辯論
那漁夫說：「我只討論我這張網的範圍。」
」
不是我想嘲笑科學或怎樣的，而是限制在一個框架中能夠獲得的東西實在是少了些（也是最近練琴的心得）。學識不如知識，知識不如做事，做事不如做人，我想這句話也有道理。我何管那麼多學識？只要能夠使用在生活中即可。回原題，邏輯能解釋許多事情的經過，卻無法解釋事情的源頭，這源頭似乎又被邏輯稱為「無意義」而不加以討論，在我看來跟那漁夫真的很像（汗）。

基督的愛只有一個條件：個人願不願意接受。
基督徒傳耶穌只有幾個目的：1.討神開心　2.好東西分享給別人
「超乎理性判斷」，其實並不無機可尋。耶穌的愛就擺在前面，既然是白白的恩典，那我們願不願意白白的接受呢？

「意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖」

耶穌早已將這時代的現象預言在新約中了。「神愛世人，幹麼還創造撒但引誘人類墮落？」神自有他的計畫，耶和華的道路不同於我們的道路。外人看似我被種種觀念挾制著，但我卻在其中找到更大的自由，就是超越生命的目標。

信仰「理性」不是壞事，但別忘記有太多事情超乎理性，你也是見證人之一。

相對而言，史實是邏輯架構下的產物
不斷被推翻、分析，以求更新
將兩種隸屬不頭概念的事物加以相提並論
並在其中一種的架構下討論
猶如探求顏色的味道、光線的聲音一樣
似乎不是非常恰當。

我這邊必須說一句看似離題的話，卻是整體的中心。
「閉上眼睛就能看見一切」
大家都一樣，後天的自我不斷放歌，原先的自我卻靜默不語。
是誰給了世界枷鎖？
人類。

在上帝架構下，人似乎沒有完全之自由意識
也不需為己身行為負完全責任
這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？

「不需為己身行為負完全責任」
這不對＠＠！因為審判乃是從神的家開始，按照聖經說，基督徒是第一批受審判的人。若不為自身行為完全負責，那這人就會利用聖經當作放縱自由的利器，俗稱狂人。

我們依然有完全的自由意識，只不過我們寧願討神喜歡，不討人喜歡^^。

「這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？」
說沒有是騙人的。但是聖經就這樣寫，神就是這樣默示的。「亞伯拉罕因信就稱成為他的義」，這是保羅說的。耶穌誠然擔當我們的罪過，但若我們繼續犯錯，這不是把耶穌當成罪惡放置處嗎？人對神的態度應該這樣？應該不是吧＠＠

關於減少罪惡感，我想這並不正確。我自己在禱告中的操練，通常是越禱告越感到自己的罪之深，以至於我痛哭懺悔。若以減少罪惡感來欺騙自己，我想這叫「基督教徒」不是「基督徒」。

基督徒就是活在矛盾中，望向永生的道。


我更在意的是關於原罪的概念
因為原罪無由證明
邏輯是人類統合經驗與知識
感官體驗和思想推演的總和
上帝架構下，似乎這一切都不重要了嗎？
就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」
以求心安而已。

不是不重要，而是所謂的源頭與水流的道理。
人類的經驗並不比神大，神看千年如一日，一日如千年（啟示錄記載），這種概念人類可以理解嗎？現階段是不能，或許以後可以。（例如撓場等等的）

若人沒有原罪，那這世界上就不會有混亂了。（許多人將這混亂視為自然）
從精子開始人就有罪，因為那是一種競爭。這樣說好像很好笑ＸＤＤ（炸），競爭最終會留下一個，卻剔除其他的。生物學說這是自然，但從包容ˋ大愛的道德觀念來說，這並不正確。（請會意）萬物生來就是爭奪，到了人類的強人主義更死許多人，最後卻一事無成。（也有拉，歷史應該也算是產物。）

人類因為墮落而無法體會墮落前的規律，而視墮落為當然，更享受在其中，右手指天左手指地。接著，神便差遣自然要人類認錯。科技的船，自然的船，萬物該走在哪邊？哪邊才會使地球平和？哪個比較省力？

重要與否，就由這星球的智慧生命體決定。

「就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」」
說到重點了。聖經內也提到神對人類的放縱，罪惡仍叫他罪惡，聖潔仍叫他聖潔（好像是新約，我記得這是耶穌親口說的）。
若神輸給人類，那祂就是求心安。問題是神若會輸就不叫神了。

人類該怎麼走？世界該怎麼變遷？

嗯，人為的遺傳，就是法老。（請會意）

VARARA

----------


## 瀟湘

TO:瀟湘
對這裡提點異議
因為所謂的史實並非
恆久不變的知識
否則也無須考古和考證
之所以會被認定為宗教
而非所謂事實
有相當原因是因為信徒
對於邏輯考證有相當的排斥

或許是「史實」字詞的認知不同
對你來說的話，用這個詞或許比較好「一種曾經的存在」。
史實此詞的範圍較大，我將範圍縮小------我想沒人否定基督存在過這世界的事實。（孫中山不也存在過，才會有革命以致推翻滿清^^）

「一種曾經的存在」並不等同「史實」
然而人無法接觸「一種曾經的存在」
肇因於資料傳遞之疏漏
人的感官無法將觸到已消逝的聲音、已佚失的光影
即便親眼所見、親耳所聞
都可以存疑
何況本來就有桀誤的資料？



且具有全知全能全善特性之上帝
由於全善不會視當前世界為合理
全能有力改變、全知知道如何改變
兼之「我們縱然失信、他仍是可信的；
因為他不能背乎自己。」（提摩太後書2章13節）
意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖
反駁者或說邏輯不能超越上帝
或說上帝不能被試探
不論是前者或後者
都表示全能上帝不存於邏輯架構中
且要求無條件信任的想法也超出理性判斷外

可以用咬尾蛇的比喻來思考。
我舉出的例子只是比喻。
這個例子也可以參考：
「就像一個漁夫編織了一張間隔3公分的網子  出海撈魚
回家後就對大家說  所有的魚都在3公分以上  沒有3公分以下的魚

後來有個漁夫用大塑膠袋去捕魚　發現有許多3公分以下的魚，於是去找那個漁夫辯論
那漁夫說：「我只討論我這張網的範圍。」
」
不是我想嘲笑科學或怎樣的，而是限制在一個框架中能夠獲得的東西實在是少了些（也是最近練琴的心得）。學識不如知識，知識不如做事，做事不如做人，我想這句話也有道理。我何管那麼多學識？只要能夠使用在生活中即可。回原題，邏輯能解釋許多事情的經過，卻無法解釋事情的源頭，這源頭似乎又被邏輯稱為「無意義」而不加以討論，在我看來跟那漁夫真的很像（汗）。

基督的愛只有一個條件：個人願不願意接受。
基督徒傳耶穌只有幾個目的：1.討神開心　2.好東西分享給別人
「超乎理性判斷」，其實並不無機可尋。耶穌的愛就擺在前面，既然是白白的恩典，那我們願不願意白白的接受呢？

「意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖」

耶穌早已將這時代的現象預言在新約中了。「神愛世人，幹麼還創造撒但引誘人類墮落？」神自有他的計畫，耶和華的道路不同於我們的道路。外人看似我被種種觀念挾制著，但我卻在其中找到更大的自由，就是超越生命的目標。

信仰「理性」不是壞事，但別忘記有太多事情超乎理性，你也是見證人之一。

看起來似乎是在說，神的架構包含邏輯的架構。
如果是這樣，神的領域就僅能用邏輯理解部份

問題在於此一超脫邏輯的架構，
無由證明有基督教的上帝
而非其他宗教神祇存在
至高是一回事、創世是另一回事
有無意志、人們是否可感又是另一回事
超脫邏輯之架構本身是可以存在的
只是直接將其連結到基督教世界恐怕有武斷的嫌疑

再者，「無法解釋」並非「不能解釋」
「無法解釋」可以因為使用者能力不足、未滿足特定條件
「不能解釋」則是因為架構本身不夠完整
前者要收集資料而後者要修改架構
正如羅素悖論引致內涵公理而修改集合系統一般
如果哪次架構修無可修又極其完備，卻無法解釋事理
就理性為判斷之本而言，那才人類理性的盡頭。
邏輯豈是不解釋源頭的學識？
那麼形而上學和符號邏輯從何而來？


相對而言，史實是邏輯架構下的產物
不斷被推翻、分析，以求更新
將兩種隸屬不頭概念的事物加以相提並論
並在其中一種的架構下討論
猶如探求顏色的味道、光線的聲音一樣
似乎不是非常恰當。

我這邊必須說一句看似離題的話，卻是整體的中心。
「閉上眼睛就能看見一切」
大家都一樣，後天的自我不斷放歌，原先的自我卻靜默不語。
是誰給了世界枷鎖？
人類。

就我來看，自我只會給予自我枷鎖
正如感官之體驗只限於感官之能力
自我有無先後天之分，眾說紛紜
我以為自我無二唯一
只是隨時而變。

由這點來看，後天的自我是
由取代先天的自我而確立的，
期間的變化連續且無限可分。
永遠只有後天的自我在高歌，
正如去年的你不會在今年出現。



在上帝架構下，人似乎沒有完全之自由意識
也不需為己身行為負完全責任
這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？

「不需為己身行為負完全責任」
這不對＠＠！因為審判乃是從神的家開始，按照聖經說，基督徒是第一批受審判的人。若不為自身行為完全負責，那這人就會利用聖經當作放縱自由的利器，俗稱狂人。

我們依然有完全的自由意識，只不過我們寧願討神喜歡，不討人喜歡^^。

「這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？」
說沒有是騙人的。但是聖經就這樣寫，神就是這樣默示的。「亞伯拉罕因信就稱成為他的義」，這是保羅說的。耶穌誠然擔當我們的罪過，但若我們繼續犯錯，這不是把耶穌當成罪惡放置處嗎？人對神的態度應該這樣？應該不是吧＠＠

關於減少罪惡感，我想這並不正確。我自己在禱告中的操練，通常是越禱告越感到自己的罪之深，以至於我痛哭懺悔。若以減少罪惡感來欺騙自己，我想這叫「基督教徒」不是「基督徒」。

基督徒就是活在矛盾中，望向永生的道。


受教了。（拱手）



我更在意的是關於原罪的概念
因為原罪無由證明
邏輯是人類統合經驗與知識
感官體驗和思想推演的總和
上帝架構下，似乎這一切都不重要了嗎？
就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」
以求心安而已。

不是不重要，而是所謂的源頭與水流的道理。
人類的經驗並不比神大，神看千年如一日，一日如千年（啟示錄記載），這種概念人類可以理解嗎？現階段是不能，或許以後可以。（例如撓場等等的）

若人沒有原罪，那這世界上就不會有混亂了。（許多人將這混亂視為自然）
從精子開始人就有罪，因為那是一種競爭。這樣說好像很好笑ＸＤＤ（炸），競爭最終會留下一個，卻剔除其他的。生物學說這是自然，但從包容ˋ大愛的道德觀念來說，這並不正確。（請會意）萬物生來就是爭奪，到了人類的強人主義更死許多人，最後卻一事無成。（也有拉，歷史應該也算是產物。）

人類因為墮落而無法體會墮落前的規律，而視墮落為當然，更享受在其中，右手指天左手指地。接著，神便差遣自然要人類認錯。科技的船，自然的船，萬物該走在哪邊？哪邊才會使地球平和？哪個比較省力？

重要與否，就由這星球的智慧生命體決定。

「就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」」
說到重點了。聖經內也提到神對人類的放縱，罪惡仍叫他罪惡，聖潔仍叫他聖潔（好像是新約，我記得這是耶穌親口說的）。
若神輸給人類，那祂就是求心安。問題是神若會輸就不叫神了。

人類該怎麼走？世界該怎麼變遷？

嗯，人為的遺傳，就是法老。（請會意）

VARARA

我不認為有原罪
便是如你所說「視混亂為自然」
就我來看，大愛包容是眾多行為之一
並非有其特出之處
萬物之間的互動
可以歸本於「互相利用」
不過互取其用、互相享樂而已
喜怒哀樂乃至親情友情
是因為取樂也是利用目的之一
而人也有享樂的慾望
便為此作出解釋而已
是非對錯屬於事件完成後
對事件的詮釋
並非事件的本源
競爭這件事，也是如此

另外，我以為人未曾脫離自然
人不過是自然中的一物而已
沒什麼特出地位
與拯救、警告之類毫無關聯
自於環境破壞等等
就我來看是環境改變而已
改變成人類不適合居住的狀態
要說破壞，恐怕失之狂妄。

----------


## VARARA

[quote="瀟湘"]TO:瀟湘
對這裡提點異議
因為所謂的史實並非
恆久不變的知識
否則也無須考古和考證
之所以會被認定為宗教
而非所謂事實
有相當原因是因為信徒
對於邏輯考證有相當的排斥

或許是「史實」字詞的認知不同
對你來說的話，用這個詞或許比較好「一種曾經的存在」。
史實此詞的範圍較大，我將範圍縮小------我想沒人否定基督存在過這世界的事實。（孫中山不也存在過，才會有革命以致推翻滿清^^）

「一種曾經的存在」並不等同「史實」
然而人無法接觸「一種曾經的存在」
肇因於資料傳遞之疏漏
人的感官無法將觸到已消逝的聲音、已佚失的光影
即便親眼所見、親耳所聞
都可以存疑
何況本來就有桀誤的資料？

人類是種特殊的動物。
人若不從相信著手，次序將會大亂。
個人是願意相信而相信，以致發現一切都是神蹟。
世界要人相信「懷疑」，認為這樣才能探討事情的「本質」；
但卻沒發現，相信而做的人，已經體驗到事情的「本質」了。
實用與理論，我寧願實用。束之高閣、緊閉自己，以自己的眼看世界，奉行存在主義，這並不是我所想的，神也不希望人以此觀點看待萬物。

或許在下可以問：以這種論點，這世界上有什麼東西是真實的？
在下不反對懷疑，適度的懷疑是人性。若對一切都加以懷疑，建立「順服自己的理論」，反而忽略了事情的本質以及實用性。

舉個例子，若一個演奏家整天在研究音樂理論（紙上談兵），而不去演奏表演時所需要的曲子，他能開成「演奏會」嗎？（演奏會定義：單單演奏樂器）
想必是不行。

我們因為知道了源頭，所以一切都能有根據，一切都能被涵蓋。網路上有位非基督徒說，「別人基督徒是知道源頭，我們是知道過程」聽起來也是不錯的。



且具有全知全能全善特性之上帝
由於全善不會視當前世界為合理
全能有力改變、全知知道如何改變
兼之「我們縱然失信、他仍是可信的；
因為他不能背乎自己。」（提摩太後書2章13節）
意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖
反駁者或說邏輯不能超越上帝
或說上帝不能被試探
不論是前者或後者
都表示全能上帝不存於邏輯架構中
且要求無條件信任的想法也超出理性判斷外

可以用咬尾蛇的比喻來思考。
我舉出的例子只是比喻。
這個例子也可以參考：
「就像一個漁夫編織了一張間隔3公分的網子  出海撈魚
回家後就對大家說  所有的魚都在3公分以上  沒有3公分以下的魚

後來有個漁夫用大塑膠袋去捕魚　發現有許多3公分以下的魚，於是去找那個漁夫辯論
那漁夫說：「我只討論我這張網的範圍。」
」
不是我想嘲笑科學或怎樣的，而是限制在一個框架中能夠獲得的東西實在是少了些（也是最近練琴的心得）。學識不如知識，知識不如做事，做事不如做人，我想這句話也有道理。我何管那麼多學識？只要能夠使用在生活中即可。回原題，邏輯能解釋許多事情的經過，卻無法解釋事情的源頭，這源頭似乎又被邏輯稱為「無意義」而不加以討論，在我看來跟那漁夫真的很像（汗）。

基督的愛只有一個條件：個人願不願意接受。
基督徒傳耶穌只有幾個目的：1.討神開心　2.好東西分享給別人
「超乎理性判斷」，其實並不無機可尋。耶穌的愛就擺在前面，既然是白白的恩典，那我們願不願意白白的接受呢？

「意味上帝本身不會自相矛盾
則與當前事實相悖」

耶穌早已將這時代的現象預言在新約中了。「神愛世人，幹麼還創造撒但引誘人類墮落？」神自有他的計畫，耶和華的道路不同於我們的道路。外人看似我被種種觀念挾制著，但我卻在其中找到更大的自由，就是超越生命的目標。

信仰「理性」不是壞事，但別忘記有太多事情超乎理性，你也是見證人之一。

看起來似乎是在說，神的架構包含邏輯的架構。
如果是這樣，神的領域就僅能用邏輯理解部份

問題在於此一超脫邏輯的架構，
無由證明有基督教的上帝
而非其他宗教神祇存在
至高是一回事、創世是另一回事
有無意志、人們是否可感又是另一回事
超脫邏輯之架構本身是可以存在的
只是直接將其連結到基督教世界恐怕有武斷的嫌疑

這邊要說的是，沒必要搞成是「基督教」。這位神從古時到現在都被尊敬過，而且是在各個地區。中國人稱祂為「天」，但「天」並未對人啟示自己，於是就被歷史物化（加入人為儀式ˋ故事），這也是神只對以色列人啟示自己的原因。或許大家會認為很奇怪，神怎麼只對以色列人啟示自己？這就要說到以色列人的老祖宗「亞伯拉罕」（基督教ˋ天主教ˋ伊斯蘭教都承認的這位共同祖先），先是他瞭解「因信稱義」的道理，不用人為方式解釋神，於是「天」才對他啟示自己。

反過來看，世界要人懷疑，上帝要人相信，這兩者本來就是相違的，也難怪世界上只有3分之1的人相信有這位神。

再者，「無法解釋」並非「不能解釋」
「無法解釋」可以因為使用者能力不足、未滿足特定條件
「不能解釋」則是因為架構本身不夠完整
前者要收集資料而後者要修改架構
正如羅素悖論引致內涵公理而修改集合系統一般
如果哪次架構修無可修又極其完備，卻無法解釋事理
就理性為判斷之本而言，那才人類理性的盡頭。
邏輯豈是不解釋源頭的學識？
那麼形而上學和符號邏輯從何而來？

這邊也提到人類的有限，有限的思想去解釋萬物，永遠都無法窺知全貌，要說的話就像是瞎子摸像。邏輯確實可以解釋源頭，但卻無法解釋「萬有常數」----這些已經被定下的數字是從何而來。為甚麼氣象局的專家蒐集資料後，就能知道會不會有颱風呢？就只是因為他們蒐集資料嗎？那也好，那這些資料是從哪邊來的？還不是從創造者的手中以翻譯的方式使人類可以理解嗎？

科學說「創造者」沒有意義，不如也可以參考我之前說過的漁夫與網子的例子。


相對而言，史實是邏輯架構下的產物
不斷被推翻、分析，以求更新
將兩種隸屬不頭概念的事物加以相提並論
並在其中一種的架構下討論
猶如探求顏色的味道、光線的聲音一樣
似乎不是非常恰當。

我這邊必須說一句看似離題的話，卻是整體的中心。
「閉上眼睛就能看見一切」
大家都一樣，後天的自我不斷放歌，原先的自我卻靜默不語。
是誰給了世界枷鎖？
人類。

就我來看，自我只會給予自我枷鎖
正如感官之體驗只限於感官之能力
自我有無先後天之分，眾說紛紜
我以為自我無二唯一
只是隨時而變。

由這點來看，後天的自我是
由取代先天的自我而確立的，
期間的變化連續且無限可分。
永遠只有後天的自我在高歌，
正如去年的你不會在今年出現。

因著耶穌，我讓他出現了，更保持在靜水的狀態。
說這個不會有人懂，但簡單的說就是拋開世界上的價值觀，回歸最初。
在那時，才會感受到完全的釋放，這也是我的夢境以致實境。

一塵，也有完全的美。


在上帝架構下，人似乎沒有完全之自由意識
也不需為己身行為負完全責任
這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？

「不需為己身行為負完全責任」
這不對＠＠！因為審判乃是從神的家開始，按照聖經說，基督徒是第一批受審判的人。若不為自身行為完全負責，那這人就會利用聖經當作放縱自由的利器，俗稱狂人。

我們依然有完全的自由意識，只不過我們寧願討神喜歡，不討人喜歡^^。

「這似乎隱約有讓人推卸責任、減少罪惡感的意思？」
說沒有是騙人的。但是聖經就這樣寫，神就是這樣默示的。「亞伯拉罕因信就稱成為他的義」，這是保羅說的。耶穌誠然擔當我們的罪過，但若我們繼續犯錯，這不是把耶穌當成罪惡放置處嗎？人對神的態度應該這樣？應該不是吧＠＠

關於減少罪惡感，我想這並不正確。我自己在禱告中的操練，通常是越禱告越感到自己的罪之深，以至於我痛哭懺悔。若以減少罪惡感來欺騙自己，我想這叫「基督教徒」不是「基督徒」。

基督徒就是活在矛盾中，望向永生的道。


受教了。（拱手）

我想這邊，先前的回覆可以與我這次上面回覆的做呼應^^
很高興能幫到你^^

我更在意的是關於原罪的概念
因為原罪無由證明
邏輯是人類統合經驗與知識
感官體驗和思想推演的總和
上帝架構下，似乎這一切都不重要了嗎？
就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」
以求心安而已。

不是不重要，而是所謂的源頭與水流的道理。
人類的經驗並不比神大，神看千年如一日，一日如千年（啟示錄記載），這種概念人類可以理解嗎？現階段是不能，或許以後可以。（例如撓場等等的）

若人沒有原罪，那這世界上就不會有混亂了。（許多人將這混亂視為自然）
從精子開始人就有罪，因為那是一種競爭。這樣說好像很好笑ＸＤＤ（炸），競爭最終會留下一個，卻剔除其他的。生物學說這是自然，但從包容ˋ大愛的道德觀念來說，這並不正確。（請會意）萬物生來就是爭奪，到了人類的強人主義更死許多人，最後卻一事無成。（也有拉，歷史應該也算是產物。）

人類因為墮落而無法體會墮落前的規律，而視墮落為當然，更享受在其中，右手指天左手指地。接著，神便差遣自然要人類認錯。科技的船，自然的船，萬物該走在哪邊？哪邊才會使地球平和？哪個比較省力？

重要與否，就由這星球的智慧生命體決定。

「就我看來，這似乎更像是「能而不為」」
說到重點了。聖經內也提到神對人類的放縱，罪惡仍叫他罪惡，聖潔仍叫他聖潔（好像是新約，我記得這是耶穌親口說的）。
若神輸給人類，那祂就是求心安。問題是神若會輸就不叫神了。

人類該怎麼走？世界該怎麼變遷？

嗯，人為的遺傳，就是法老。（請會意）

VARARA

我不認為有原罪
便是如你所說「視混亂為自然」
就我來看，大愛包容是眾多行為之一
並非有其特出之處
萬物之間的互動
可以歸本於「互相利用」
不過互取其用、互相享樂而已
喜怒哀樂乃至親情友情
是因為取樂也是利用目的之一
而人也有享樂的慾望
便為此作出解釋而已
是非對錯屬於事件完成後
對事件的詮釋
並非事件的本源
競爭這件事，也是如此

[大愛包容是眾多行為之一]
神是全備的，基督徒最重要的是愛，或許我們對愛的解釋不同----「愛」在我眼中是全備的語詞，若完全討自己愛的對像的喜歡，那就不叫愛，這就叫放縱了。
後面的回覆，很明顯的是存在主義所主張的想法，我只能說我尊重這種想法，但這種想法將會讓人無法體驗真愛。
將萬事的源頭都指向「我」這個詞，你會發現人是孤獨的，人人都是雷斯林。
或許把存在主義的想法完全翻轉，就是聖經「愛」的概念了。
「愛」的概念，一言難盡，若想瞭解請讀新約聖經，並且全部讀完，或許能夠理解何謂聖經的「愛」。

另外，我以為人未曾脫離自然
人不過是自然中的一物而已
沒什麼特出地位

同意，一個總統跟一隻蟲的共同點是：他們都在製造放置自己的棺材。
但偶爾也看看，人類這種東西怎麼支配了全世界？

若要選擇，我寧願不要人類支配世界……
墮落而帶來的毀壞，是創世時沒有的。

與拯救、警告之類毫無關聯
自於環境破壞等等
就我來看是環境改變而已
改變成人類不適合居住的狀態
要說破壞，恐怕失之狂妄。 

「真實」目前對許多人來說，似乎都是幻象；
我已經看過太多「真實」（身邊的事情），深知這不是假的。
若人能夠像理論那樣簡單就好了，何樂而不為，我也想這樣。
問題是，實際看過之後，才發現所謂「實用」的重要，我寧願要實用，不要理論。

這段話不是說什麼我懂得比別人多或怎樣的……
而是一段分享，希望大家能聽聽。我沒必要高傲，我要說出來的事情都是讓自己蒙羞的（在大家的眼光看來）。

我能說的都已經說盡了，我單純是分享的心情來討論^^
可是到最後似乎是辯論走向，我想我該停止了。（保羅也是這樣做的）
為何我會信耶穌？
不是家裏是基督徒家庭，我就信。
而是身邊太多的事情，因著耶穌得到改變。
教會有位叔叔上過好消息頻道
他信主前亂七八糟，吸毒什麼的樣樣來，我也看過他那時的樣子。
卻因為信耶穌之後，願意改過，並不斷的禱告，現在他的生命有極大的翻轉。
毒癮戒掉ˋ不會打老婆ˋ每日親近神……
是什麼力量讓人可以改變這麼大？

唯有耶穌自己。

大家可以選擇相信或不相信，但當這種事情接踵發生在身邊時，若人還能不信，那我真的佩服他的固執＠＠
--------------------

各位很抱歉，目前開學，可能又要跳該死的啦啦隊比賽，再加上術科方面日漸加重，此小說會以間歇泉的方式貼出，請各位多多包含ＸＤ

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

> 其實有些東西探討下去會沒結果
> 雙方都有自己意見與想法
> 而且我也承認根本沒去了解過聖經
> 只是當故事書看過去
> 虧17國中讀的還是某天主教私校
> 只是有時候
> 宗教常常不再只是單純為了宗教
> 而是牽涉更複雜的利益問題: P
> 一樣
> 明天在看時間補玩 ==


我清楚會沒結果ＸＤ
主要是，大家能不能交通意見，發表看法如此^^

關於宗教至於利益的問題，十字軍東征就是很好的例子。
可是，聖經上要我們去愛人，而不是去掠奪別人。
所以十字軍東征是不符合聖經的，更是讓基督徒唾棄的。

相信耶穌是要人完全的奉獻ˋ為著他人，利益？那種東西能吃嗎？ＸＤＤ

VARARA

----------


## 小火龍

神的想法若能讓人完全明白，那個人就是神了。

套句長門大神的名言：「能用言語傳達的資訊非常有限！」

神希望世人能相信祂，而絕對不希望因討論祂而傷了和氣。

我覺得神怎樣，他覺得神怎樣。那都是你覺得，你不是神，就別用你覺得的事來斷定神的想法。

----------


## 瀟湘

> 我能說的都已經說盡了，我單純是分享的心情來討論^^ 
> 可是到最後似乎是辯論走向，我想我該停止了。（保羅也是這樣做的） 
> 為何我會信耶穌？ 
> 不是家裏是基督徒家庭，我就信。 
> 而是身邊太多的事情，因著耶穌得到改變。 
> 教會有位叔叔上過好消息頻道 
> 他信主前亂七八糟，吸毒什麼的樣樣來，我也看過他那時的樣子。 
> 卻因為信耶穌之後，願意改過，並不斷的禱告，現在他的生命有極大的翻轉。 
> 毒癮戒掉ˋ不會打老婆ˋ每日親近神…… 
> ...


我倒覺還有繼續下去的價值。
因為VARARA其實沒有正面回答我提出的疑惑。

互提問題讓對方解答確實與辯論相差彷彿，不過重點在於接收新的資訊而非要求對方接受自己的觀點。
我想兩者畢竟有所不同，或著是我表達不清，我整理一下好了。

開頭先問問，神是具獨立存在性的個體還是概念的集合？我是傾向後者，把好事歸功於神恩，惡事歸於神怒，神的形象便能確立；若是前者，則表示神有街概念組合的自我意識和能力，也就是具有可變性，似乎和基督教的上帝不同，VARARA覺得呢？

所謂先相信才能開始，就我來看是因為資料為判斷之本，不相信自己知悉的資料便無從判斷，也無法踏出下一步，而資料來自於感官和思考本身；就所謂神的概念，我說也是這樣的，VARARA則是認為他與其他感官體驗有異，是這樣嗎？

我並不認為思考與懷疑只是無價值的理論，理論本身是實用的前身，猶如將要到達目的地前，先行規劃路線一般。
至於世上的東西是否真實得先確認真實的定義和適用性，在某處為真而某處不為真的事物比比皆是，VARARA似乎是設想一完整存在且不變的世界，並以其為真實，我則是認為不管世界虛實為何，只要感官接受能力改變，意識到的世界就會改變，而人其實只能接觸到意識到的世界，所以沒有痕九不變之真實，是這樣嗎？

VARARA把神比擬為天，這裡有問題便是天是無情無知之物，沒有自體意識，如果能由它取得知識，也是人採取主動方，而非由天所給予；一如孔子看流水而想到時光逝去，老子看流水而想到處下為上，流水唯一，引發啟事的是自己，流水只是讓思緒凝聚的點，而且可以取代。
VARARA認為神是主動方，人沒有選擇權嗎？

至於掌握源頭則掌握過程，我不認為是合理的。
否則知悉基礎加法的人，為何解不開費馬最後定理？
掌握源頭和由源頭推演是兩回事。
VARARA以為是相同的，是嗎？

思想的極限即是經驗的極限，然而經驗的極限也就是人類的極限，如果有方法能使人類知道的原先更多，則極限不為極限，此乃因極限本身概念所致。
信神也是，然而未必是唯一。

說到懷疑與信任我以為破而後立、立而後破，是經驗的來歷和知識的基石，懷疑才是信任的開端。

最後，是關於存在主義。
存在主義是種哲學的非理性主義，強調個人、獨立自主和主觀經驗。
原則上就是：「存在先於本質」。所有事物都是因為判斷者的存在，而由判斷者所造就的，「要評價一個人，要評價他的所作所為，而不是評價他是個什麼人物，因為一個人是由他的行動來定義的。」
而且存在主義並沒有排斥基督神學的存在，只是認為人有選擇的權利，但對於選擇後的結果，每個人有無法逃避的責任而已，選擇信服神學也是選擇。

我的想法原則上和存在主義相關而不包含其中，畢竟我所接觸的遠不只尼采沙特。對於和人相處那段，自認比較接近的反而是邏輯實證主義：以經驗為根本，以邏輯為工具，用機率論來修正結論。
VARARA這麼說，讓我頗傷腦筋呢？（微笑）

後註：這討論好像沒什麼獸想參加了……要到msn繼續嗎？如果VARARA有空的話。

----------


## 好喝的茶

話說我的眼睛會自動忽略過長的主題，
所以我現在才發現這裏有如此激烈的辯論。(死)

在說神的存在問題嗎？現在的討論很和平，請隨便，
不離題太遠或發生謾罵的話，我可以只當個觀眾。(爆米花配凍奶茶)

噢，也不介意我插話吧？我自問多管閒事。
我不知道神存在不存在，我曾經有思考過這個問題，但得不出答案。
不過嘛，再想想，有神跟沒有神，有什麼差別呢？對我而言，是沒有差別的。
我的生活會一樣這麼下去，我不會因為神的存在而突然變得豐足，亦不會因為神的不存在而變得頹廢。

所以，管它有神沒有神，想那麼多幹什麼呢？
我自己不相信有神，但我敢說，我比很多相信神的基督徒活得幸福，
而且我也不覺得，我相信有神後會活得比現在更開心。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

被瀟湘拖來看討論＠＠
　　ｖａｒａ抱歉還沒看你的文＠＠＂我這兩三個月都很忙ｏｔｚ

　　首先呢，我想說．．．
　　我認同茶的看法～跟我所想的幾乎一樣

　　ｖａｒａ所說的，我越看越迷糊，好像自身矛盾可是又很順暢
　　可以當一下孔子別當孟子嗎？
　　巴薩札說的我還比較看的懂（而且贊同）

　　我不相信神，也不想相信，我也是有經歷過所謂超自然現象
　　多不多我不知道，這應該是無法衡量的
　　可是就是因為那些事件才讓我不想相信神
　　這是神的安排嗎？哈！

　　就算有神的影響，人不做有用嗎？
　　"萬物該走在哪邊？哪邊才會使地球平和？哪個比較省力？" 人死光了就可以了,這最省力(毆)
　　其實最進化最強的生物是病毒= =+

　　大愛，我是抱持著大愛無用論．．．
　　人都是偏心的，所護著的，也是圈內的
　　所謂的大愛到底建立再哪一點呢？
　　隱藏性的同情心？驕傲？階層論？為了自身的快樂？
　　哼哼

　　抱歉了ｖａｒａ，晚上我比較控制不住自己
　　也沒有想很清楚就回，看看之後取你要看的就好

----------


## VARARA

TO 小火龍：
神的想法若能讓人完全明白，那個人就是神了。 

套句長門大神的名言：「能用言語傳達的資訊非常有限！」 

神希望世人能相信祂，而絕對不希望因討論祂而傷了和氣。 

我覺得神怎樣，他覺得神怎樣。那都是你覺得，你不是神，就別用你覺得的事來斷定神的想法。

是的XD人不能理解神，只能靠著神本身啟示自己，人才得以知曉。
我倒不認為有傷了和氣＠＠我與瀟湘的分享向來都是這樣子，可能是大家不習慣吧（炸）
神的存在只能靠去相信，這也是某位神學家說的「神在人心中放了一種空，這種空唯有神自己才能得以填滿。」
這種概念不太能理解，常常都是生命到某個關卡時人才會知道ˋ瞭解，我多說也沒辦法說出些什麼。
我相信這位神，使自己產生太多的矛盾；但是我仍願意繼續相信。除了實際經驗以外，照著聖經做的結果是好的。
機械論或許是現代的輪迴觀吧。一件事情總會有個盡頭，不然我活在這世界上就沒有意義；因為我不是機器。我有情感ˋ有各種想法，並不像機械那樣只是運作。
至於神是如何，聖經上是說：
「 起初　神創造天地。」（創世紀1章1節）
「 1: 太初有道、道與　神同在、道就是　神。
  2: 這道太初與　神同在。
  3: 萬物是藉著他造的．凡被造的、沒有一樣不是藉著他造的。
  4: 生命在他裡頭．這生命就是人的光。」（約翰福音1章1～4節）
是一又是二，後面還會說到「三」。
人的「覺得」並不能讓人知道神，唯有神自己啟示才能讓人知道，而知道了，願不願意相信，這又是一個個人關卡。
所以，不是我覺得神是怎樣的，而是神老早就透過自己的啟示，表明給世人知道^^。

TO  瀟湘：
我倒覺還有繼續下去的價值。 
因為VARARA其實沒有正面回答我提出的疑惑。
我做了這麼多的分享，目的當然是希望別人得著這份永遠的禮物啦ＸＤ
我認為該停止的原因是，我該說的都說完了，再下去基本上會變成辯論。
即使我辯論贏了，你也絕對不會相信這位神，我想這應該沒錯ＸＤ
然而我的目地是什麼？剛剛有說到，就是分享，並希望別人能接受，而不是做辯論的工作。既然辯論不會讓人接受耶穌（反而會有反效果），那我繼續下去就不是做神的工，而是與撒但同工了。為了不掉落在這項試探之中，我選擇「剛好就好」。每個人相信這位神的階段ˋ成長都不同，相信的時間也不同；有的在生前，有的在死前，有的在死後。記得之前我分享過，聖經上說過什麼是成功的傳福音嗎？「倚靠聖靈的大能，單單傳講耶穌」僅是如此，就是成功了。
身為耶穌的見證人，我該說ˋ能說的已經都說完嚕varavaraXD~~

互提問題讓對方解答確實與辯論相差彷彿，不過重點在於接收新的資訊而非要求對方接受自己的觀點。 
我想兩者畢竟有所不同，或著是我表達不清，我整理一下好了。 

不是你表達不清，而是我的理解能力沒你那麼好，所以你會感覺沒回答到你的東西＠＠～～對不起（鞠躬）。

開頭先問問，神是具獨立存在性的個體還是概念的集合？我是傾向後者，把好事歸功於神恩，惡事歸於神怒，神的形象便能確立；若是前者，則表示神有街概念組合的自我意識和能力，也就是具有可變性，似乎和基督教的上帝不同，VARARA覺得呢？ 

所謂先相信才能開始，就我來看是因為資料為判斷之本，不相信自己知悉的資料便無從判斷，也無法踏出下一步，而資料來自於感官和思考本身；就所謂神的概念，我說也是這樣的，VARARA則是認為他與其他感官體驗有異，是這樣嗎？
聖經怎麼說我就怎麼認為^^畢竟那是我還能活在世界上的唯一根據。
前面對小火龍的回覆也有提到，「不是我覺得神是怎樣的，而是神老早就透過自己的啟示，表明給世人知道。」那就不必問我覺得怎樣了，我豈敢充當神回答你對神的問題呢？我清楚你是在問我對神的感覺，但是答案還是兩個字：聖經。（ＸＤ）不過，世界對神的定義與聖經對神的定義確實是天差地遠。這方面請討教聖經，你比我聰明許多，或許會比我更多知道神喔>W<!!
(某亂入：所以你還是沒回答問題)
（VARA：阿答案就是聖經阿（炸飛ＸＤ））

我並不認為思考與懷疑只是無價值的理論，理論本身是實用的前身，猶如將要到達目的地前，先行規劃路線一般。 
至於世上的東西是否真實得先確認真實的定義和適用性，在某處為真而某處不為真的事物比比皆是，VARARA似乎是設想一完整存在且不變的世界，並以其為真實，我則是認為不管世界虛實為何，只要感官接受能力改變，意識到的世界就會改變，而人其實只能接觸到意識到的世界，所以沒有痕九不變之真實，是這樣嗎？

應該是觀點不同。理論絕對有其存在價值，但理論的最終用途是替萬物服務。若一個理論能成型卻無法好好運用在生活之中，那這裡論存在的效果ˋ重要性將會大打折扣。就如同我在彈鋼琴即興一樣，這哪有什麼理論？我根本不會在意自己彈出來的是三和弦還是七和弦，總之「好聽就對了」。理論可以幫助我分析我的音樂，但理論也永遠在事實的後方而架構，要說的話也是一種統計。
所謂的真實，請你暫時放下書，走入人群中看看，親自體驗；你我的年紀剛好就是要學習這種東西，不如順其自然，嘗試看看。我說在多都沒辦法改變你的看法，因為你比我聰明太多了（這不是客氣話），言語上我若能說服你，那我想大概是神給我無比的聰明才有可能。（顯然的，我的恩賜，音樂大於語言。）

「而人其實只能接觸到意識到的世界，所以沒有痕九不變之真實，是這樣嗎？」
以機械論來說，你說得沒錯。
以聖經來說，你剛好相反。
問題似乎又回到原點：有個源頭，一切才有開始；正如同父母生下你，你的生命才開始。而最終的源頭，就是上帝。正有一個不會改變的源頭與事實，我們基督徒才能在萬事上都歸榮耀給這位神。

我想是牽扯到辯論了，我只回覆這次的問題。我不斷的想分享，結果卻是這樣，其實是有點難過的。不過歸榮耀給上帝，一切自有祂的安排。

「VARARA把神比擬為天，這裡有問題便是天是無情無知之物，沒有自體意識」
跟聖經說的相反。而且這不是比喻^^"，以前曾受眾人敬拜過，卻又因為各種故事而被物化，就是那「天」。

「VARARA認為神是主動方，人沒有選擇權嗎？」
聖經寫的很清楚，人墮落以後，本應該就毀滅，神提供了另一個選擇給人類。
神是「主動提供」的，人類也是「主動選擇」-------要或不要，抉擇在自己。

人是生老病死，若有超越生命的目標，即永恆，這應該是讓生命更有意義。不然從其他觀點來看，人做的一切都沒有意義，因為一切都會散失。這也是歷代基督徒寧願死也不願違背上帝啟示的原因。

至於掌握源頭則掌握過程，我不認為是合理的。 
否則知悉基礎加法的人，為何解不開費馬最後定理？ 
掌握源頭和由源頭推演是兩回事。 
VARARA以為是相同的，是嗎？

怎麼會用費瑪定理來比喻呢＠＠？我們談的並不是學術或什麼的，而是這位神。若你認為神可以用定理來解釋，那你應該就是神。從聖經的角度看來，有了源頭就抓住一切，因為我們信耶穌後又受聖靈，而聖靈的大能是超乎想像（比如醫治的大能，中風10多年的人突然可以行走並康復，這中間或許有什麼生物學的理論，但是聖靈是直接將結果彰顯出來。），你說聖靈的作為可以跟費瑪定理相提並論嗎？似乎是不太可以。聖靈就是引導基督徒走入一切真理的靈。

思想的極限即是經驗的極限，然而經驗的極限也就是人類的極限，如果有方法能使人類知道的原先更多，則極限不為極限，此乃因極限本身概念所致。 
信神也是，然而未必是唯一。 

說到懷疑與信任我以為破而後立、立而後破，是經驗的來歷和知識的基石，懷疑才是信任的開端。 

上面也有邀請你出去體會一下人生，我想這邊要提的也是一樣，就不闡述了。若想讓自己的作品動人，這種經驗是很重要的^^信神這件事情沒有理論上的那麼簡單，起碼我有位朋友就有很特殊的經驗而相信耶穌；各種經驗是很難統計出來的，千奇百怪的原因而信耶穌的都有ＸＤ
至於第二句，跟聖經要表達的相反。
後來有個小發現，你把你的想法倒過來，似乎會更能理解聖經在說什麼ＸＤ

最後，是關於存在主義。 
存在主義是種哲學的非理性主義，強調個人、獨立自主和主觀經驗。 
原則上就是：「存在先於本質」。所有事物都是因為判斷者的存在，而由判斷者所造就的，「要評價一個人，要評價他的所作所為，而不是評價他是個什麼人物，因為一個人是由他的行動來定義的。」 
而且存在主義並沒有排斥基督神學的存在，只是認為人有選擇的權利，但對於選擇後的結果，每個人有無法逃避的責任而已，選擇信服神學也是選擇。 

有沒有排斥我是不清楚，但其奉行者將永遠找不到何謂「愛」。聖經上表達的愛，是一種完全的付出，只為他人不為自己，而存在主義將事物的緣由都指向自己，或許會變成這樣：
我愛人，是因為他對我有某種利益或其他關係，所以我愛。
而聖經上是這樣說：
愛人，即使他人傷害，仍愛之。
兩者方向不同，一者容易走向自我自大，一種容易走向笨蛋。
（說真的，好好跟隨耶穌的人的確是一群笨蛋ＸＤ別人打你左臉，同右臉給他打；這世界告訴我們這叫笨。）
這兩種理論，一者指向自己，一者指向神（也可以說是他人）。兩者各有其邏輯雙套，如何選擇？我自己是寧願當笨蛋也不願意自私。

我的想法原則上和存在主義相關而不包含其中，畢竟我所接觸的遠不只尼采沙特。對於和人相處那段，自認比較接近的反而是邏輯實證主義：以經驗為根本，以邏輯為工具，用機率論來修正結論。 
VARARA這麼說，讓我頗傷腦筋呢？（微笑）

您也讓在下腦漿沸騰了（85度Ｃ）（炸），關於這些問題，ＭＳＮ若不持續談比較好，畢竟在下還想趕稿阿。（拱手）


＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔



TO  茶：
「話說我的眼睛會自動忽略過長的主題， 
所以我現在才發現這裏有如此激烈的辯論。(死) 

在說神的存在問題嗎？現在的討論很和平，請隨便， 
不離題太遠或發生謾罵的話，我可以只當個觀眾。(爆米花配凍奶茶) 

噢，也不介意我插話吧？我自問多管閒事。 
我不知道神存在不存在，我曾經有思考過這個問題，但得不出答案。 
不過嘛，再想想，有神跟沒有神，有什麼差別呢？對我而言，是沒有差別的。 
我的生活會一樣這麼下去，我不會因為神的存在而突然變得豐足，亦不會因為神的不存在而變得頹廢。 

所以，管它有神沒有神，想那麼多幹什麼呢？ 
我自己不相信有神，但我敢說，我比很多相信神的基督徒活得幸福， 
而且我也不覺得，我相信有神後會活得比現在更開心。」

喔喔ＸＤ！！茶茶耶！歡迎加入討論>W<~~~~
關於神的話，聖經上說祂給我們永恆的目標，並且是可以實得的。因為有超越生命的東西，所以基督徒們此生過的如何都好----富足也好ˋ貧窮也好，我們最終就是要到上帝那邊去，享受上帝為我們預備的^^

人的目標示什麼？呃，買車ˋ買房子ˋ結婚ˋ有孩子ˋ遊玩……等等，每種都很棒ＸＤ，但如果有比這些更棒的，你會願意選擇嗎？

基督徒是一群選擇因著信耶穌而得到永生實底的一群人^^，在神那邊並不如我們想像的無聊，所有惡事都不會發生，要說那是烏托邦可能太小看那地方了。更好的是，上帝願意將這些當作禮物送給我們，而且是人人有獎ＸＤ！
比起這世界上有朽壞ˋ有傷痛，在神那邊，這種東西都不存在。想不想要呢？
想要的話請看我的小說2-15～18（炸飛ＸＤＤＤＤ）

＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝＝分隔＝

TO  呆虎鯨：

　　被瀟湘拖來看討論＠＠ 
　　ｖａｒａ抱歉還沒看你的文＠＠”我這兩三個月都很忙ｏｔｚ 

不要緊的＠＠我也整個超忙阿｜｜（暈）

　　首先呢，我想說．．． 
　　我認同茶的看法～跟我所想的幾乎一樣 

那就請你參觀在下對茶茶的回覆了>W<~~!

　　ｖａｒａ所說的，我越看越迷糊，好像自身矛盾可是又很順暢 
　　可以當一下孔子別當孟子嗎？ 
　　巴薩札說的我還比較看的懂（而且贊同） 

矛盾又順暢嗎？＠＠第一次被這樣形容，感謝你的加冕ＸＤ
那我用條列式列出似乎比較好：
　　1.神愛世人，為世人預備了一切，要世人能享受祂給予的各種美好。
　　（這裡先不談獸意識，不論人怎麼想，人總是披著人皮|||）
        2.但是人卻聽信撒但的謊言而墮落，罪就入了世間-----這罪，就是人對神漠不關心或公開反對的態度，這讓神很傷心。「罪的工價乃是死」，人人都逃不過一死，這問題該怎麼解決？
　　3.剛剛提到神很傷心，於是他自己下來，為了世人付了死亡的工價，叫人類能夠與神合好，兩者之間不再有罪的深淵隔絕。耶穌自己死而復活見證自己，就叫人類能夠恢復起初相信神的心，因為基督是道路ˋ真理ˋ生命。
　　4.我們隨時可以做決定，願不願意接受耶穌為世上人預備的這份禮物。若願意，請看我小說的2-15（炸ＸＤ），裡面寫的很清楚。

我說出來的話會讓人感覺矛盾，是因為基督徒本來就在矛盾之中學習基督的榜樣，並且把福音的消息傳給大家。

　　我不相信神，也不想相信，我也是有經歷過所謂超自然現象 
　　多不多我不知道，這應該是無法衡量的 
　　可是就是因為那些事件才讓我不想相信神 
　　這是神的安排嗎？哈！ 

喔喔ＸＤ這我不清楚，個人領受不同^^

　　就算有神的影響，人不做有用嗎？ 
　　"萬物該走在哪邊？哪邊才會使地球平和？哪個比較省力？" 人死光了就可以了,這最省力(毆) 
　　其實最進化最強的生物是病毒= =+ 

同意!聖經上說[萬民都聽過福音，末期才到來。]所以我們基督徒是在毀滅世界！早點傳好福音，耶穌早點來，我們也早點輕鬆ＸＤ人死不死光的問題，其實很明顯，大大小小的災禍都表示神正在對世界提出警告，若「聖經密碼」這本書內容說的是真的，那最近應該還會有大災難喔＠＠


　　大愛，我是抱持著大愛無用論．．． 
　　人都是偏心的，所護著的，也是圈內的 
　　所謂的大愛到底建立再哪一點呢？ 
　　隱藏性的同情心？驕傲？階層論？為了自身的快樂？ 
　　哼哼 
ＸＤＤＤ
請先看一下這一段喔～～拜託看一下，因為這樣我才說的清楚ＸＤ
「  4: 愛是恆久忍耐、又有恩慈．愛是不嫉妒．愛是不自誇．不張狂．
  5: 不作害羞的事．不求自己的益處．不輕易發怒．不計算人的惡．
  6: 不喜歡不義．只喜歡真理．
  7: 凡事包容．凡事相信．凡事盼望．凡事忍耐。
  8: 愛是永不止息．先知講道之能、終必歸於無有．說方言之能、終必停止、知識也終必歸於無有。
  9: 我們現在所知道的有限、先知所講的也有限．
 10: 等那完全的來到、這有限的必歸於無有了。
 11: 我作孩子的時候、話語像孩子、心思像孩子、意念像孩子．既成了人、就把孩子的事丟棄了。
 12: 我們如今彷彿對著鏡子觀看、模糊不清．〔模糊不清原文作如同猜謎〕到那時、就要面對面了．我如今所知道的有限．到那時就全知道、如同主知道我一樣。
 13: 如今常存的有信、有望、有愛、這三樣、其中最大的是愛。」

所以，所謂的大愛到底建立再哪一點呢？
那幾點全部都不是，若是的話那就不叫愛，那叫自私與佔有ＸＤ。
神的愛很夢幻吧？就是單單付出，即使人把神罵個半死神還是愛人＠＠
正有一個不變的愛，我們基督徒才有辦法去效法^^。
　
　抱歉了ｖａｒａ，晚上我比較控制不住自己 
　　也沒有想很清楚就回，看看之後取你要看的就好

阿，放心，任何問題我都不會怎樣的ＸＤ
願上帝祝福各位參與此討論的人喔>W<!!!
(晚上來趕稿XD)

VARARA

----------


## 好喝的茶

我很佩服VARARA你能如此有耐性地回覆大家的質疑。(汗)
如果是我的話，大概打到一半就會把視窗關掉了XD



關於神的話，聖經上說祂給我們永恆的目標，並且是可以實得的。因為有超越生命的東西，所以基督徒們此生過的如何都好----富足也好ˋ貧窮也好，我們最終就是要到上帝那邊去，享受上帝為我們預備的^^

若果真的能夠超越生命，那麼我們現在所擁有的生命，又有什麼意義呢？

人的目標示什麼？呃，買車ˋ買房子ˋ結婚ˋ有孩子ˋ遊玩……等等，每種都很棒ＸＤ，但如果有比這些更棒的，你會願意選擇嗎？

誠然，金錢地位榮華富貴我都想要，我甚至希望有童話中的阿拉丁神燈、卡通裏的四次元百寶袋。
我自認偏向物質主義，所以如果有更棒的，我當然願意選擇。

所以，VARARA現在應該疑惑著，為什麼我到明知這道理也不信神？
答案很簡單。VARARA，如果有一天，有比相信神更棒的東西給你，你會願意選擇嗎？
無論你答是或不是，我相信你也會猜得出我的答案，因為我正是同時抱有這兩種心態。



基督徒是一群選擇因著信耶穌而得到永生實底的一群人^^，在神那邊並不如我們想像的無聊，所有惡事都不會發生，要說那是烏托邦可能太小看那地方了。更好的是，上帝願意將這些當作禮物送給我們，而且是人人有獎ＸＤ！
比起這世界上有朽壞ˋ有傷痛，在神那邊，這種東西都不存在。想不想要呢？
想要的話請看我的小說2-15～18（炸飛ＸＤＤＤＤ）

這種條件是多麼的誘人，簡直就像螞蟻遇見蜜糖一樣無可抗拒。
但我怎麼覺得，蜜糖其實不怎麼甜呢？

我曾經在電視看過慈善機構採訪非洲貧困地區人民生活的節目。
短短廿分鐘的錄影，就足以讓我感受到那裏的人的悽慘生活了。
而節目主持人經常都會說「只要你每天捐出7元，就能幫助他們擁有幸福的生活」之類的話。
每天7元就能有幸福的生活？在非洲地區可能是真的，但要是你在香港這麼說，準被說神經病。

你知道我想說什麼嗎？最好最好的生活，到底是不是你所說，沒有朽壞、傷痛的地方呢？
呼，抱歉，我不相信神的原因實在有太多。

----------


## 瀟湘

> 我倒覺還有繼續下去的價值。 
> 因為VARARA其實沒有正面回答我提出的疑惑。
> 我做了這麼多的分享，目的當然是希望別人得著這份永遠的禮物啦ＸＤ
> 我認為該停止的原因是，我該說的都說完了，再下去基本上會變成辯論。
> 即使我辯論贏了，你也絕對不會相信這位神，我想這應該沒錯ＸＤ
> 然而我的目地是什麼？剛剛有說到，就是分享，並希望別人能接受，而不是做辯論的工作。既然辯論不會讓人接受耶穌（反而會有反效果），那我繼續下去就不是做神的工，而是與撒但同工了。為了不掉落在這項試探之中，我選擇「剛好就好」。每個人相信這位神的階段ˋ成長都不同，相信的時間也不同；有的在生前，有的在死前，有的在死後。記得之前我分享過，聖經上說過什麼是成功的傳福音嗎？「倚靠聖靈的大能，單單傳講耶穌」僅是如此，就是成功了。
> 身為耶穌的見證人，我該說ˋ能說的已經都說完嚕varavaraXD~~
> 
> 互提問題讓對方解答確實與辯論相差彷彿，不過重點在於接收新的資訊而非要求對方接受自己的觀點。 
> ...


聖經中的天堂未必是我的烏托邦
聖經中的地獄可以是我的安樂鄉
VARARA以聖經為解答
我的疑問卻出自於聖經
以疑問的根源回答疑問本身
猶如以未知數作未知數的解
我想並不會得到明確的解答




> 我並不認為思考與懷疑只是無價值的理論，理論本身是實用的前身，猶如將要到達目的地前，先行規劃路線一般。 
> 至於世上的東西是否真實得先確認真實的定義和適用性，在某處為真而某處不為真的事物比比皆是，VARARA似乎是設想一完整存在且不變的世界，並以其為真實，我則是認為不管世界虛實為何，只要感官接受能力改變，意識到的世界就會改變，而人其實只能接觸到意識到的世界，所以沒有恆久不變之真實，是這樣嗎？
> 
> 應該是觀點不同。理論絕對有其存在價值，但理論的最終用途是替萬物服務。若一個理論能成型卻無法好好運用在生活之中，那這裡論存在的效果ˋ重要性將會大打折扣。就如同我在彈鋼琴即興一樣，這哪有什麼理論？我根本不會在意自己彈出來的是三和弦還是七和弦，總之「好聽就對了」。理論可以幫助我分析我的音樂，但理論也永遠在事實的後方而架構，要說的話也是一種統計。
> 所謂的真實，請你暫時放下書，走入人群中看看，親自體驗；你我的年紀剛好就是要學習這種東西，不如順其自然，嘗試看看。我說在多都沒辦法改變你的看法，因為你比我聰明太多了（這不是客氣話），言語上我若能說服你，那我想大概是神給我無比的聰明才有可能。（顯然的，我的恩賜，音樂大於語言。）


這裡不太同意VARARA的想法
我覺得，討論問題時雙方的聰明才智、經驗年紀皆盡無關緊要
唯一重要的是論點之清晰與否、合理與否
理論是出自萬物、對萬物運行法則的歸納整理
本身獨立於萬物之上，是對於事實的詮釋
在事實消逝前因其對事實解釋之能
在事實消逝前後，因為有既定影響而成為被研究的事實之音
簡言之，理論本身既出於萬物、又對萬物有所影響
是不會和生活無關的

理論並非在事實後方成就，而是在事件後方完成
事實乃是事件之集合，正如雲聚而雨霖是天氣這一事實範圍下的事件一般
理論是能解析事實而推演事件的知識
與事實無關的理論是空想
關聯少的則會被關聯多的取代
正如燃素說被氧化說取代以解釋火焰燃燒一般




> 「而人其實只能接觸到意識到的世界，所以沒有恆久不變之真實，是這樣嗎？」
> 以機械論來說，你說得沒錯。
> 以聖經來說，你剛好相反。
> 問題似乎又回到原點：有個源頭，一切才有開始；正如同父母生下你，你的生命才開始。而最終的源頭，就是上帝。正有一個不會改變的源頭與事實，我們基督徒才能在萬事上都歸榮耀給這位神。
> 
> 我想是牽扯到辯論了，我只回覆這次的問題。我不斷的想分享，結果卻是這樣，其實是有點難過的。不過歸榮耀給上帝，一切自有祂的安排。


生命之起源，未必始於出生
也可以視作生育之事，不過是一大生體之新陳代謝而已。
萬物是否有所謂起源，抑或是無限循環而自存，未有定論

然而原點未必是聖經中的上帝
原點更可能無智無慧

此外，機械論是機械唯物主義的別稱
主要特點：
是視時間與空間和物質具有不可分割性
認為萬物運轉如機器，可以精準預測
認為世界上物質的變化根本唯二：位置的變化與數量的變化
我不覺得我的論點該歸進機械論下。




> 人是生老病死，若有超越生命的目標，即永恆，這應該是讓生命更有意義。不然從其他觀點來看，人做的一切都沒有意義，因為一切都會散失。這也是歷代基督徒寧願死也不願違背上帝啟示的原因。


今天吃完飯明天又餓了，何必用餐？
意義並非存在的條件，而是對事情的詮釋
一切作為終將散失，然而這不是沒有意義
在消逝之前，自身存有意義；消逝之後，本著對其他事物的影響
依舊有意義。




> 至於掌握源頭則掌握過程，我不認為是合理的。 
> 否則知悉基礎加法的人，為何解不開費馬最後定理？ 
> 掌握源頭和由源頭推演是兩回事。 
> VARARA以為是相同的，是嗎？
> 
> 怎麼會用費瑪定理來比喻呢＠＠？我們談的並不是學術或什麼的，而是這位神。若你認為神可以用定理來解釋，那你應該就是神。從聖經的角度看來，有了源頭就抓住一切，因為我們信耶穌後又受聖靈，而聖靈的大能是超乎想像（比如醫治的大能，中風10多年的人突然可以行走並康復，這中間或許有什麼生物學的理論，但是聖靈是直接將結果彰顯出來。），你說聖靈的作為可以跟費瑪定理相提並論嗎？似乎是不太可以。聖靈就是引導基督徒走入一切真理的靈。


費瑪定理云爾，在此是譬喻。
這是一道歷三個半世紀、十餘位數學家才解成的數學定理
數學之基礎，在於四則運算
循古而推，乃是幾何
與證出這定理的繁雜數學，相去不可以萬里計
VARARA以為掌握源頭則掌握源頭所演繹的一切
我不這麼認為




> 思想的極限即是經驗的極限，然而經驗的極限也就是人類的極限，如果有方法能使人類知道的原先更多，則極限不為極限，此乃因極限本身概念所致。 
> 信神也是，然而未必是唯一。 
> 
> 說到懷疑與信任我以為破而後立、立而後破，是經驗的來歷和知識的基石，懷疑才是信任的開端。 
> 
> 上面也有邀請你出去體會一下人生，我想這邊要提的也是一樣，就不闡述了。若想讓自己的作品動人，這種經驗是很重要的^^信神這件事情沒有理論上的那麼簡單，起碼我有位朋友就有很特殊的經驗而相信耶穌；各種經驗是很難統計出來的，千奇百怪的原因而信耶穌的都有ＸＤ
> 至於第二句，跟聖經要表達的相反。
> 後來有個小發現，你把你的想法倒過來，似乎會更能理解聖經在說什麼ＸＤ


VARARA沒有回答我的問題呢？
如果信耶穌是來自於有易於常人的經驗
那即是之前的極限被後來的極限所推翻
如此一來，信不信神單純是此特有之經驗有無而已
我的意思其實就是如此，詢問VARARA的看法而已。




> 最後，是關於存在主義。 
> 存在主義是種哲學的非理性主義，強調個人、獨立自主和主觀經驗。 
> 原則上就是：「存在先於本質」。所有事物都是因為判斷者的存在，而由判斷者所造就的，「要評價一個人，要評價他的所作所為，而不是評價他是個什麼人物，因為一個人是由他的行動來定義的。」 
> 而且存在主義並沒有排斥基督神學的存在，只是認為人有選擇的權利，但對於選擇後的結果，每個人有無法逃避的責任而已，選擇信服神學也是選擇。 
> 
> 有沒有排斥我是不清楚，但其奉行者將永遠找不到何謂「愛」。聖經上表達的愛，是一種完全的付出，只為他人不為自己，而存在主義將事物的緣由都指向自己，或許會變成這樣：
> 我愛人，是因為他對我有某種利益或其他關係，所以我愛。
> 而聖經上是這樣說：
> 愛人，即使他人傷害，仍愛之。
> ...


人必自私
因為人無法真的瞭解別人的思緒
所有他人行為，皆須經自我判斷分析
故人必自私
與人交流，必為滿足慾望，不論身心
因為慾望才是行為的源頭
是以對於自願接受他人傷害，
我以為是滿足心理慾望的一部分。
人必自私，然而笨蛋與否又是另一回事了

這是我的想法，就我所看的書，存在主義似乎並未特別強調這裡
或著是出自於沙特「他人就是地獄」的誤讀？
還希望VARARA多加說明。（拱手）




> 我的想法原則上和存在主義相關而不包含其中，畢竟我所接觸的遠不只尼采沙特。對於和人相處那段，自認比較接近的反而是邏輯實證主義：以經驗為根本，以邏輯為工具，用機率論來修正結論。 
> VARARA這麼說，讓我頗傷腦筋呢？（微笑）
> 
> 您也讓在下腦漿沸騰了（85度Ｃ）（炸），關於這些問題，ＭＳＮ若不持續談比較好，畢竟在下還想趕稿阿。（拱手）


記得Ｋ隆星人的弱點是冷而不是熱……那麼我繼續了
關鍵在於聖經
如若信任聖經所載，我也不會在這裡和VARARA討論了
正是因為我對其有所疑慮，所以才不斷討論
先問一下，有沒有辦法不用聖經證明神存在？
這樣一來，我想至少能擺脫孤證的狀態……（思）

----------


## VARARA

> 我很佩服VARARA你能如此有耐性地回覆大家的質疑。(汗)
> 如果是我的話，大概打到一半就會把視窗關掉了XD
> 
> 
> 
> 關於神的話，聖經上說祂給我們永恆的目標，並且是可以實得的。因為有超越生命的東西，所以基督徒們此生過的如何都好----富足也好ˋ貧窮也好，我們最終就是要到上帝那邊去，享受上帝為我們預備的^^
> 
> 若果真的能夠超越生命，那麼我們現在所擁有的生命，又有什麼意義呢？
> 
> ...


阿，不要緊，從你的文章中我就清楚你不信神的種種原因（雖然不是全部）。
你的回覆跟我預期的一樣，因為我說的是慕道班的課程之一，所謂的「超越生命的事情」。
放心，世界上沒有一個人是被強迫而信耶穌的。
信，是出於自身。

今天晚上，我也與瀟湘分享到自身的一些經驗。
我失去過我最愛ˋ以及最愛我的人，這兩人是同一個。
當人失去自己最愛的的人時，才會知曉何謂生命。
我承認，在她死之前，我的生命確實活在幻夢中。可有可無，我也曾經想歸於無。
當焚化爐吞噬她的那一刻，我才大夢初醒；我似乎才剛出生，面對這世界的勞苦，神開了我一個玩笑：讓我小五就知道這件事情ˋ這種感覺。
被同學視為怪胎，也只能怪上帝了。
別人玩躲貓貓，我在那邊思考生命的意義。我找不到。
直到我切卻將生命交託給祂以後，我才找到意義。

我說的這些不知道會有多少人有共鳴；當你認為一切都理所當然，卻在一時間內永遠改變的時候。

你最愛的人，有可能是你的母親ˋ父親ˋ女朋友ˋ妻子……等等。

基本上這種經歷，生為富裕國家的我們通常都能體驗到；但，若對這生命課題支持不下去時，別忘記……

耶穌愛你。

我說出這些，對我將來都沒有益處；身為以後可能會作為藝人的人，我透漏太多事情簡直是拿石頭把我將來的路堵起來。

但是，為了耶穌，為了這份無可比擬的禮物，為了希望大家能接受，我願意說出來。

還有很多有趣的故事，請期待在下小說於第三篇中的各個角色^^!

---------------
很感謝瀟湘的回文，但是上面說過，我並不繼續討論質疑，我只能回答問題。答案都說盡了，很感謝你的參與>w<!!


VARARA

----------


## 呆虎鯨

> 那我用條列式列出似乎比較好： 
> 　　1.神愛世人，為世人預備了一切，要世人能享受祂給予的各種美好。 
> 　　（這裡先不談獸意識，不論人怎麼想，人總是披著人皮|||）


　　不就跟亞當夏娃一樣？被關起來養的寵物？




> 2.但是人卻聽信撒但的謊言而墮落，罪就入了世間-----這罪，就是人對神漠不關心或公開反對的態度，這讓神很傷心。「罪的工價乃是死」，人人都逃不過一死，這問題該怎麼解決？


　　人可以逃過一死才恐怖，現在會死對地球造成的影響都是這樣了＝　＝，所以不用解決，最好讓人的壽命再短一點會更好。
　　撒旦啊？請問你是指哪一位地獄君主？還是邪惡的綜合辭？
　　罪的工價只是死的話，也難怪有這麼多罪了




> 3.剛剛提到神很傷心，於是他自己下來，為了世人付了死亡的工價，叫人類能夠與神合好，兩者之間不再有罪的深淵隔絕。耶穌自己死而復活見證自己，就叫人類能夠恢復起初相信神的心，因為基督是道路、真理、生命。


　　我記得耶穌好像只自稱為「預知者」而已，而不是神的小孩；另外，神也不是自己死，是叫他的小孩去死。
　　信神的心依然是扭曲的，所謂的神，是指照顧的神，還是照顧世界的神？只照顧人類的神還是神嗎？




> 4.我們隨時可以做決定，願不願意接受耶穌為世上人預備的這份禮物。若願意，請看我小說的2-15（炸ＸＤ），裡面寫的很清楚。


　　不是很願意（不過小說我還是會看啦）
　　我不覺得祂值得跟隨，就從　路西法＂叛亂＂的事情來看就知道了。




> 請先看一下這一段喔～～拜託看一下，因為這樣我才說的清楚ＸＤ 
> （恕刪）
> 所以，所謂的大愛到底建立再哪一點呢？ 
> 那幾點全部都不是，若是的話那就不叫愛，那叫自私與佔有ＸＤ。


　　這不是自私跟佔有，而是對「自由」的一種詮釋，這樣做心情比較輕鬆，而且自己自由也不會干擾到別人這樣，所以大愛是什麼呢？

----------


## VARARA

VARARA 寫到: 
那我用條列式列出似乎比較好： 
　　1.神愛世人，為世人預備了一切，要世人能享受祂給予的各種美好。 
　　（這裡先不談獸意識，不論人怎麼想，人總是披著人皮|||）  


　　不就跟亞當夏娃一樣？被關起來養的寵物？ 

寵物嗎?(好棒的比喻!!我要用這個比喻去跟其他基督徒分享)XDDDD，大家的父母在我們還不懂事的時候，也是把我們當寵物來養呢！
若孩子出生了，就把他丟到野外去，跟野獸在一起，這孩子很可能是凶多吉少。

全看人如何去解釋；我喜歡當寵物，基本生活條件不缺之外，偶爾耍任性主人會覺得很可愛^^

世界本來就是一個大籠子，以人類的想像力來說，的確如此。正因為這樣，我們都渴望更遠並能突破的目標，想把不存在於世界的東西帶入世界（例如：愛迪生發名燈泡）。

基督徒真的是一群懶人，他們跟小孩子一樣去跟神要，然後神就給予。（聖經裡面有說～）得到的結果是與其他人努力的要命的結果是一樣的，真是討厭！

但是這個祝福的概念就是這樣：願意的，就有，不願意的就沒有。
我從來不強迫別人信耶穌，因為每個人的時間點不同，但是我會邀請別人信耶穌^^畢竟，好東西跟好朋友分享，輕鬆一些何樂不為呢！（當然這是我的想法ＸＤ要不要接受，就看朋友們怎麼想了>W<）

VARARA 寫到: 
2.但是人卻聽信撒但的謊言而墮落，罪就入了世間-----這罪，就是人對神漠不關心或公開反對的態度，這讓神很傷心。「罪的工價乃是死」，人人都逃不過一死，這問題該怎麼解決？  


　　人可以逃過一死才恐怖，現在會死對地球造成的影響都是這樣了＝　＝，所以不用解決，最好讓人的壽命再短一點會更好。 
　　撒旦啊？請問你是指哪一位地獄君主？還是邪惡的綜合辭？ 
　　罪的工價只是死的話，也難怪有這麼多罪了 

其實就是很簡單的三分法，在幕後抵擋耶穌工作的，就是撒但，然後人類是可以選擇的第三方。（撒但的本質跟人不同，撒但絕對不會是人^^）

是的，人能逃過一死那才恐怖；這句話是建立在「罪」還留在人身上的時候說的。有位神學家說：「原罪如同枷鎖，將會陪伴你直到死亡為止」。若人沒有罪，一切罪惡的本性就不會顯現出來（包括吃別人的屍體才可以活下去）。我們要去的地方，就是這種地方^^然而這種地方，也是地球最後的局勢（聖經啟示錄最後一章）。

關於「罪的工價乃是死」，這句話不能只看字面。這死乃是指著死後各樣的刑罰總蓋而之。

我不太去瞭解地獄君主（嗯～～路西法ˋ別西仆ˋ瑪門……我只知道這三個），因為其本質都是一樣的：在背後操控並迷惑人不願歸向神。

VARARA 寫到: 
3.剛剛提到神很傷心，於是他自己下來，為了世人付了死亡的工價，叫人類能夠與神合好，兩者之間不再有罪的深淵隔絕。耶穌自己死而復活見證自己，就叫人類能夠恢復起初相信神的心，因為基督是道路、真理、生命。 


　　我記得耶穌好像只自稱為「預知者」而已，而不是神的小孩；另外，神也不是自己死，是叫他的小孩去死。 
　　信神的心依然是扭曲的，所謂的神，是指照顧的神，還是照顧世界的神？只照顧人類的神還是神嗎？ 

這邊分段說明^^
[我記得耶穌好像只自稱為「預知者」而已，而不是神的小孩。]
非也，馬太福音8章29節，鬼知道耶穌就是神的兒子
「 28: 耶穌既渡到那邊去、來到加大拉人的地方、就有兩個被鬼附的人、從墳塋裡出來迎著他、極其兇猛、甚至沒有人能從那條路上經過。
 29: 他們喊著說、　神的兒子、我們與你有甚麼相干．時候還沒有到、你就上這裡來叫我們受苦麼。」
路加福音22章63節～71節，耶穌宣告自己是神的兒子
「 63: 看守耶穌的人戲弄他、打他、
 64: 又蒙著他的眼問他說、你是先知、告訴我們、打你的是誰。
 65: 他們還用許多別的話辱罵他。
 66: 天一亮、民間的眾長老連祭司長帶文士都聚會．把耶穌帶到他們的公會裡、
 67: 說、你若是基督、就告訴我們。耶穌說、我若告訴你們、你們也不信．
 68: 我若問你們、你們也不回答。
 69: 從今以後、人子要坐在　神權能的右邊。
 70: 他們都說、這樣、你是　神的兒子麼。[color=red]耶穌說、你們所說的是[/color]。
71: 他們說、何必再用見證呢．他親口所說的、我們都親自聽見了。」

「另外，神也不是自己死，是叫他的小孩去死。」

耶穌降生在世上，與世人的差別性就在於：祂沒有罪，只是暫時降低自己成為卑微人的樣式，告訴人們福音。
路加福音18章18～25節說：
「  18: 有一個官問耶穌說、良善的夫子、我該作甚麼事、纔可以承受永生。
 19: 耶穌對他說、你為甚麼稱我是良善的．除了　神一位之外、再沒有良善的。
 20: 誡命你是曉得的、不可姦淫、不可殺人、不可偷盜、不可作假見證、當孝敬父母。
 21: 那人說、這一切我從小都遵守了。
 22: 耶穌聽見了、就說、你還缺少一件．要變賣你一切所有的、分給窮人、就必有財寶在天上．你還要來跟從我。
 23: 他聽見這話、就甚憂愁、因為他很富足。
 24: 耶穌看見他就說、有錢財的人進　神的國、是何等的難哪。
 25: 駱駝穿過鍼的眼、比財主進　神的國、還容易呢。」
再看看上面耶穌自己的宣告，這樣應該可以理解^^耶穌宣告自己就是神，就是那良善的。

這樣一來，不是神叫他的兒子去死，而是神自己替人受死；因為只有神可以超越生命，才能給予生命，讓人有機會恢復與祂的關係。

看到這邊一定會感覺很矛盾吧？
這是說到「三一神」的部份，三位同是一位神，而這位神分為三各有不同的工作。喔喔XD|||這個說下去大概沒完沒了，這是歷代神學家仔細研究聖經後歸納出來的，我以前有發一篇文章是關於這個三一神理論，有興趣的話請私信給我，我會另外寄給你^^

有個牧師說：「要瞭解三一神論的人會喪失理智。」我想就這一點來說，三一神論是現代人最難接受的一點吧（因為根本不合理），但相信的就有祝福，不相信的就沒有---------全在於信與願不願意。

當你感覺生命中有些需要時，不彷找找耶穌，祂很樂意幫你忙^^（我的經驗不等同於你的經驗，但是經驗也會有其相似之處，只看人想不想解析^^）

「信神的心依然是扭曲的，所謂的神，是指照顧的神，還是照顧世界的神？只照顧人類的神還是神嗎？」
信神的心確實還是扭曲的，因為唯有死後，這份扭曲才會被挪開（請參造上面的回覆）。但是我們基督徒現在就是在學習死後的那顆心-----做任何事情，不為利益，就是單單想要幫助人。別人都會說這種人很假或怎樣的，但我們知道，只要耶穌知道我們的心就夠了^^馬偕醫生被人潑糞還笑嘻嘻的呢！（他有那種學歷ˋ技術，幹麼不去家鄉開間大醫院書舒服服的，反而跑來台灣免費替人拔牙？被人羞辱更是靠著耶穌輕看這一切，最終在台灣立下非常好的基督徒榜樣。）

我恨人類的原因是，萬物因為人類墮落而連帶被牽扯到罪之中。
人類有能力讓萬物受到牽連，那我們絕對有能力將萬物引導向好的地方；只要願意照著耶穌所說的做，我看根本不需要天堂了，地球就是天堂。

聖經裡面透漏的道德情操是很嚇人的，因為凡人根本做不到。「這個對我有利益，所以我去做」聖經反過來「這個對我沒利益，所以我要去做」，若凡事脫離利益的枷鎖，單純的去做，試想一下這世界將會如何^^?

很多人問我幹麼沒收錢就去幫教會彈鋼琴?
因為這是上帝給我的才能，我當然願意給上帝。
很多人問我教學的代價是不是太低了？
真正喜歡音樂，不需要催逼的學生，儘管來，我絕對教到老死^^
這些對我有利益嗎?
並沒有。幹麼每件事情都問利益在哪呢？這不是完全自私的行為嗎？

最近在系上為了大家的意見而爭取投票機會，結果卻學長姐被抹黑（汗）。
這反而對我有壞處，我幹麼去做？
沒什麼，大家能適當表達自己的意見才是重要的。
這些對我有利益嗎？
不但沒有利益，還有損呢（汗～）
那我是不是笨蛋？
對～我就是笨蛋，varavaraXD
(說到自己好自HIGH~~XDDDD)



VARARA 寫到: 
4.我們隨時可以做決定，願不願意接受耶穌為世上人預備的這份禮物。若願意，請看我小說的2-15（炸ＸＤ），裡面寫的很清楚。  



　　不是很願意（不過小說我還是會看啦） 
　　我不覺得祂值得跟隨，就從　路西法＂叛亂＂的事情來看就知道了。 

我只是做出邀請，沒有強迫阿^^若一個人口頭上應付我說：「好我信了」結果之後卻沒有認識耶穌的心，那不如不要了。我是一根腸子通到底的人-----討厭虛偽ＸＤ！很高興你能聽我說，並且問出這些問題，我真的很感恩>W<!!!

關於路西法的事情，其實不能這樣比喻；路西法是天使，是生來就一定要替上帝服務的，這跟人不一樣；人雖然沒有天使那樣的力量，但是是上帝所寵愛的。人與天使的本質不同，自然不能相提並論，看了這邊後我想你應該知道我在小說中對德古拉說話的意含^^。

況且，若一件事情不對，人自然會有抗拒心（這是人原本的善性），不會去做（排除後天因素）。基督徒在羅馬逼迫時代的時候，沒有銷聲匿跡，反而越來越多，到最後羅馬只好承認這個「宗教」。（我很討厭把耶穌貼上宗教的標籤，因為宗教只是表達一種觀念來讓人行好，而基督耶穌的本質卻完全不同----除了行好以外，更有完全的力量去達成神的工作（聖靈會給予力量）。做個比喻應該更容易瞭解：我們認為自己是獸；這句話就如同：我相信耶穌。這是一種信念，（然而聖經更有事實的根據）不是什麼束縛。

VARARA 寫到: 
請先看一下這一段喔～～拜託看一下，因為這樣我才說的清楚ＸＤ 
（恕刪） 
所以，所謂的大愛到底建立再哪一點呢？ 
那幾點全部都不是，若是的話那就不叫愛，那叫自私與佔有ＸＤ。 


　　這不是自私跟佔有，而是對「自由」的一種詮釋，這樣做心情比較輕鬆，而且自己自由也不會干擾到別人這樣，所以大愛是什麼呢？

長門：「言語能表達的很有限」
大愛是什麼？我只能大概描述，總結就是完全為了他人，不為自己的利益。我之前貼的那一段，是在描述有了愛的結果是如何（也就是保羅對愛的統計）。想要知道大愛，或體驗大愛，只能由自己做起-------完全為了他人，不為自己的利益。耶穌就是最好的表彰，祂是神，祂的創造物不聽話，不管就好了，幹麼還下來替自己的受造物贖罪呢？來個比喻：以一個成衣工廠的員工來說，他會珍惜自己造出的每一件衣服，然後做追蹤調查嗎？
（會的話……其實那個人可能是戀衣癖ＸＤ）
但是上帝就是這樣愛我們，以至於自己嚐了死亡的滋味，為眾人付上代價。
回到原題，無論我怎麼說你都沒辦法瞭解大愛；愛，只有親自去實行ˋ體驗，才能知道。沒談過戀愛的人，或許可以知道戀愛的一些現象，但就是沒辦法完全瞭解這是什麼。大概是如此，感謝你的回覆，希望這能幫到你^^

愛的第一步：不為自己，只為他人
愛的第二步：請你自己填上吧^^

最後，歡迎一起來找耶穌ＸＤ～只是邀請，不是強迫唷>W<(網路上能強迫就見鬼了=口=!!!!)

上課去>W<~~~~

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://pool.f8.mymedia.yam.com/mediacenter/63a0490cd0375dfca1f4bd143899e186/490b9c00/upload2/new/0/e/0/0e0771433fcfefa469ec70c19a57894b.mp3[/mp3]

第十九節──腦部毀滅！是也？
=============================================================





「ku，kukuku……」

KULULU看著自己發明的高級病毒對內東京市造成的混亂，不時發出得意的笑聲。監視機械蒼蠅在路上徘徊，他還發現鬧區附近的麥當勞有幾位打領帶的大人在地上打滾哭鬧大喊：

「這不是肯得雞！」

一旁的天線化的麥當勞員工，穿起麥當勞叔叔的服裝，要安慰這群大人──

「不要，生氣。我，生氣，想高興，會──」

穿上麥當勞叔叔服裝的眾員工們，雙手放在胸前合掌拍打一下，喊出「藍」，然後雙手成交叉拍打左右肩一下，再喊出「藍」，最後雙臂伸直向上舉，嘴巴要有滿意的笑容，喊出「路」！（註1）

「這不是肯德雞！」

「藍──藍──路！」

「這不是肯德雞！嗚哇阿阿阿！我要肯德雞爺爺！」

「藍──藍──路！藍藍路藍藍路藍藍路！」

「嘻嘻！嘻嘻！你好！哇！太陽公公耶！你好！你好！」

肯德雞擁護群對上麥當勞擁護群，一片混亂；「藍藍路」與「這不是肯德雞」的呼喊聲不斷交錯混合，混雜重了天線病毒的人類們妖精般怪異聲響，整座城市相等於超大型精神病院，感染持續擴大中。中毒的人們互相擁抱舞蹈，商店內的東西任君取用，收銀機內的大鈔被拿來摺紙飛機，紅綠燈胡亂地閃著，人人臉上幾乎都堆滿笑容。在這裡沒有陌生人，只有朋友；大家都很棒、大家都很好，競爭早被丟到腦後。

交通停擺、股市停擺、政論節目的辯論雙方抱在一起傻笑，手上的簡報被拿來當花片撒……畫面一黑，似乎是攝影師不小心把攝影機關機了。

此地，只有歡樂可以容身，任何哀傷都沒有立足之地。

提示聲，銀幕傳來簡訊：

「這次很好玩！我喜歡。──ＢＹ　623」

是睦實的簡訊。不出所料，這傢伙也是唯恐天下不亂的人。不過能逃過這種微電波病毒的控制，睦實也不是簡單的人。KULULU看著自己造成的混亂，心中有種莫名的滿足感；但隨即，他感到反胃。

太單純了。

他沒辦法接受那些無意義的動作。什麼藍藍路？為甚麼要不斷的說「你好」？當他仔細看著藍星人眼中的單純時，彷彿像在注視摩亞的瞳孔，亮晶晶的。突然感覺手部溼潤，才驚覺自己早已流了滿身冷汗。是時候了，這種現象就讓自己結束它吧──有爭端與混亂才是有趣的。沒想到隊長的作戰讓這邊成了和樂的天堂……

「啥？」

六號攝影機正拍攝公園的畫面，有個白種人類把自己的頭拆了下來，丟給小朋友踢，身體一直高興的拍手跳躍，過不久又把手腳各拆下一隻，參與「踢自己的頭遊戲」的行列。

頭顱彈阿跳的，臉上的笑容呈現「V」字型。

正當KULULU感到詭異又好笑的時候，一個黑色的影子將那位外國怪胎吞噬──KULULU知道是誰。畫面轉了轉，搜尋到艾莉莎的身影，以及DORORO與……

──白頭巾的小鬼？

是不是DORORO善心大發，撿了個小鬼頭來養？不管這些。KULULU穿上隔離衣，他發現艾莉莎已經出現病毒擴散的狀況。為了查清那人的下落，KULULU按下鎖定傳送按鈕，DORORO等人瞬間出現在底部研究室中。

「外面是怎麼了？」

DORORO劈頭就問。這種東西只有KULULU才做的出來。

「哪來的小鬼？」

KULULU不理會DORORO的發問──當務之急，應該是先搞清楚來路不明的人。尤其是K隆星的人，說不定總部又要找麻煩。

「ZARURU前上尉。把KERORO他們叫來，我要傳達總部的命令。」

ZARURU一臉嚴肅，從頭巾中拿出總部的捲軸，特殊的封印使捲軸外有一環淡藍色的磁場。

「總部只想的到這種原始方式？」

KULULU不以為然。他清楚命令書上的印記、識別物質，都不是偽造的。但他還是懷疑這個小鬼，就是當年培育出許多優秀暗殺兵的ZARURU上尉。他皺著眉頭，控制KERORO等人身上的病毒，GIRORO、KERORO、TAMAMA瘋瘋癲癲的從研究室大門走入，三人擁抱、用臀部碰臀部，又圍在一起轉圈，不變的是他們臉上表情呆滯，口水如花瓣般四處亂滴亂撒。

「zaru？」

「這……」

DORORO無言以對，他不清楚為何隊長會中毒……難道這是敵對星球的計謀？不，這種作戰風格確實是KERORO的註冊記號……。ZARURU則是擔心KERORO他們還能不能處理總部交待的任務，畢竟這種任務不是容易的事情。

「……這樣也很可愛，呵呵呵呵……」

面對這情況，ZARURU只好自我安慰了。

「我也看不下去，這玩意最好早點結束……」

KULULU感到一陣暈眩，若這情況再繼續下去，他絕對會被感化──他心底已經有放棄抵抗的念頭。但意志已堅，先從隊長他們下手。曹長拿起自製的口服解藥，黃色一粒，塞入三人口中。GIRORO咬了咬，露出滿足的笑容──似乎很好吃，但不小心吐了出來，立刻在地上打滾，「gero、gero」的大哭。

「該死的小鬼頭……」

KULULU對小孩的耐心實在有限。他們什麼都不懂，卻活的理所當然，好像全世界都是為他而設計的一樣。

「讓我來，小孩不能這樣對待。乖喔，不哭不哭──嚕嚕嚕拉拉拉，嘿！你好可愛喔，小GIRO，來，這邊還有很好吃的糖糖喔！張開嘴巴，阿──」

DORORO再度冷汗。幼年期的師父在照顧成年期的GIRORO，更扯的是嬌小的身軀還一手把GIRORO抱起……很詭異的畫面。

「看什麼，你去照顧KERORO！」

「師父，這……」

DORORO看著長官一秒。
DORORO看著師尊兩秒。
DORORO看著ZARURU三秒。

DORORO身上散發出濃濃的低氣壓……

「以前在下生病的時候，他故意在湯藥裡面放了蟑螂……」

「……」

ZARURU以忍術將藥丸打成粉末塞入GIRORO與TAMAMA的胃中。糟了，DORORO一定會沒完沒了……。

艾莉莎什麼話都沒說。

她也好想跟TAMAMA一起流口水喔。



冬樹很快樂，從小到大從來沒這麼快樂過──原來煩惱全部都可以丟在旁邊，要做的事情只是快快樂樂的玩就夠了。他四處亂跑，跑去街上玩，跑去跟別人藍藍路，跑去公園在沙地上打滾，弄得髒兮兮的──沒錯！就是這種無憂無慮的快樂！累了，回家隨地一躺就睡。

夢中，他在海邊撿貝殼，堆沙堡，看看藍天跟海洋；對嘛！一切是那麼的美好，幹麼去操心什麼呢？

「冬樹。」

他轉過身，發現一位少女正微笑看著自己。她從海中走上來，對冬樹伸出手。

「來吧，我帶你去海裡看看。」

──真的嗎！

想也沒想，冬樹立刻握住少女的手，向大海奔去。海風吹過臉頰，這感覺很舒服。少女跳進水中，變成童話中的美人魚。原來在水裡面也可以呼吸耶！而且，這個人給冬樹的感覺非常熟悉──對了！就是之前跟軍曹探查海底時，在岸邊遇到的那一位，自己還幫她包紮過。不過，為甚麼她會變成美人魚呢？

託丁丁病毒的福，冬樹的思緒完全幼齡化，現在的他就好像八歲左右的小朋友。

少女牽著他的手，不時回頭看著冬樹，微笑。雖然沒有說什麼，但是冬樹知道她在說自己很可愛。他看到前方有一個門，裡面好多種顏色不斷變換著，有點像是萬花筒。緊接著他們穿越門，來到一處類似大金字塔的前方廣場，四周有許多建築物；有些已經腐朽，有些仍完整無缺。金字塔廣場中央，有一具騎馬的戰士雕像，手執長矛，半邊的臉與頭盔毀損，長滿許多青苔，基座附近還有許多水草。

少女微笑，帶著冬樹稍微探了探街道，他發現發現此地是經過完善規劃後才建立的城市，每間屋子都有著華麗的雕刻，此地的屋子只有少部分是用方型的樣式建造而成，其他的幾乎都是由流線形、白色材質的材料製成。由雕像開始，街道向中央的發亮大金字塔延伸，其中還有許多於定點漂浮的發光物體──也許是高科技的路燈？

一片黑影從冬樹頭上飄過──

「！」

那是特大號的烏賊ˋ鯊魚……以及只存在於傳說中的人魚群。他們彼此都沒有交談，只是眉來眼去地交換訊息，好像會讀心術似的。幾個人魚經過冬樹身旁，往附近的房屋游去。

少女牽著冬樹，繼續向北游去走，到達城市正中央的大金字塔前。金字塔上有座長梯，直達至上方的希臘式華麗宮殿。這金字塔泛出黃色的光暈，使其看起來有如鑲金一樣耀眼。

「歡迎來到我的家，冬樹。」

「這邊是哪裡？」

「亞特蘭提斯。」



「碰！」

「ge、gero……痛！GIRORO伍長！不要……」

又是一拳，打得KERORO說不出話來。

「不、不要打架……」

DORORO想起以前也常常這樣勸架，不過用處都不大。不過這次不一樣，GIRORO停下攻擊，轉過頭看著DORORO與ZARURU，附上軍禮。

「報告！請上尉准許我發洩！」

「zaru？」

不久之前，好不容易恢復正常的TAMAMA解釋KERORO的「藍星天線化計畫」，ZARURU流了一筒冷汗（當然是用忍術在體內製造水分，然後藉著汗腺排出。）外加五聲嘆氣。GIRORO會想發洩，也不是沒道理……

「……請合理發洩。」

公正、合情合理。ZARURU小酌一口茶。KERORO「咿！」的一聲，雙眼翻白，GIRORO緩緩走來，臉上帶著一絲微笑。完了，這是GIRORO氣過頭才會出現的樣子……

一步、一步。

「ge──ro！上尉救命！gero──！」

「轟！」

手榴彈爆炸的聲響！翻著白眼的GIRORO從煙霧中走出，對喝茶中的ZARURU行軍禮後，到一旁待命──真是爽快！

「好了，談正事。」

ZARURU從頭巾內拿出軍令捲軸，放在昏迷中的KERORO手上。稚嫩的聲音要說嚴肅的話題，還是有點奇怪──對GIRORO來說，長官下令的聲音一定要孔武有力才行。

任務完成。ZARURU的目的達到了，等等就可以回K隆星找那個瞌睡蟲泡茶。

「為甚麼是找我們的說？」

TAMAMA想要偷吃零食，但是聽說這位上尉很厲害，可以在學生偷吃東西以前就把學生的東西吃掉……

「理由嘛，就是你們在藍星生活。造成這次事件的，似乎是地球上的怪東西。」

「老妖，你看過捲軸內容？」

KULULU語出驚人，GIRORO和TAMAMA都心驚膽戰；這樣無理地對上司，是不會有好下場的。但KULULU心中煩躁，他總感覺捲軸內的任務與百慕達三角的訊息有關聯。

「zaru？說什麼傻話，我哪敢偷看Ｋ隆星的最高機密？我沒這種嗜好。」

KULULU臉色難看。這任務竟然機密到連送指令的大官都不清楚……

「祝你們順利，我先離開了。艾莉莎，合作愉快阿。」

ZARURU伸出友誼的手，他喜歡這種乾淨俐落的女孩。

「……」

艾莉莎依然沒做出表情，只是蹲下握住ZARURU的手──

「轉圈圈。」

「！」

快速的自體螺旋，ZARURU頭暈目眩！旁人看起來就像一個轉動中的大型陀螺……耐不住離心力的ZARURU被甩出去，立刻在身後開啟次元通道，摔回一處正在開會的會議室中，隧道立即關閉。

「涅布拉好像消化不良阿！Kuku。」

總算，KULULU按下解毒按鈕，天線計畫宣告終結。事不宜遲，KERORO等人將艾莉莎送出去後，立刻一同觸摸捲軸，將DNA密碼鎖解開。泛黃的捲軸立刻投影出立體影像，是個帶著尖角軍帽的Ｋ隆人黑影。

「這位是……」

GIRORO打量這黑影。的確，上級長官通常會以黑影遮蔽之，以維持每件事情的公正性，但是從整體散發出來的感覺就可以知道他是誰。但是這位長官不同，大家從來都沒見過他。眾人靜靜等待立體影像傳達訊息──

「……」

靜默無聲。

「怎麼，都一臉疑惑的樣子？」

畫面內的長官環顧KERORO等人，突然說話。

「疑！不是立體影像嗎？」

KERORO驚道。他本來還想在立體影像上惡作劇呢……

「這是封閉性質的影像導航。本官是K隆軍第三艦隊總司令GERURU，同時也是雷卡洛恩斯克系統專案小組的成員之一。請你們收到此訊息後，三日內動身回Ｋ隆星，目前雷卡洛恩斯克系統的核心被奪，已經生亂，若各位不回來幫忙，最糟的情況就是……」

司令銳利的眼神掃過眾人，連KULULU也感到心寒。

「K隆星從宇宙名單上除名，並經由審判者毀滅。總之，快點回來，到時候會有專員細說辦事項目。到目前為止有無問題？」

「可是，為甚麼只找我們？其他小隊難道沒能力處理嗎？而且我們還在工作中……」

GIRORO不以為然。沒完成使命就回去跟戰敗歸鄉沒什麼差別，這種恥辱誰能忍得下去？難道總部瞧不起KERORO小隊的辦事能力？但是想一想似乎也沒錯；事關星球的存亡，許多小隊應該也會被緊急徵召吧。

「此次事件與藍星有重大關聯，要說的話，這亂源也是從藍星上來的。就你們在藍星居住的資料，希望能給予援助，以上。」

「太突然了！人家都還沒有跟小桃說再見的說……」

TAMAMA心中有許多不捨，要是真的回去了，他們還有機會回來嗎？總部好像沒滿意過小隊的侵略行動……

「所以剛剛有提到，你們有三天的緩衝時間……你要說話嗎？」

GERURU望向一旁，一位黑色的K隆人走入畫面，有氣無力的樣子，眼睛佈滿血絲，似乎承受相當大的壓力……

「各……各位好，我是雷卡落恩斯克事件的總處理長……Tayoyo……」

「先坐一下吧，感覺你好像要死掉了……」

GERURU從畫面外拿了一張椅子，並把TAYOYO扶到座位上。KULULU很懷疑，這真的是單向導航？Ｋ隆星沒有他，能夠做出這種東西來嗎？語音要同步已經不是容易的事情了，還要影像同步……

「目前情況危及，雖然我只是個小小的兵長，但是這件事情關係到整個Ｋ隆星……不，應該說是全體宇宙的秩序。目前只有你們可以提供給我們更多資料，希望你們可以幫忙，然後，tayo……」

TAYOYO望向GERURU，似乎在要求什麼。後者點點頭，道：

「我知道你們很喜歡侵略藍星，而你們目前的現況也在我們的預料之內……不然，GIRARA、VARARA那黨人就不會出現在K隆星了。當然，也包括本官。」

「GERO？什麼意思？」

為甚麼包括這位司令呢？而且，侵略藍星不就是很普通的行星侵略嗎……？

「去問KULULU，我想軍方的機密資料他偷窺的很痛快才是。這不是重點，本官只是要說：我們能擔保你們可以回到藍星繼續侵略工作──只要這件事情搞定。你們不必太操心。」

全體隊員不約而同地看著KULULU。

「真麻煩。如果你要我配合，就乖乖答應我的條件。作個交易如何？」

又是語出驚人，KERORO等人再次被KULULU的頂撞方式嚇出一身冷汗。

「說。」

「我先弄清楚什麼豎琴座位的事情，再過去處理Ｋ隆星的事情。」

「期限三天以內都可以。別討價還價，可以吧？」

「交易達成。」

「KULULU！現在應該是以K隆星的事件為重……」

GIRORO責備道。難道Ｋ隆星的事情沒有他的私事重要？若是自己，一定是不顧這三天的期限立刻回故鄉幫忙才對，沒想到這傢伙竟然打從骨子裡的自私，搞什麼東西阿！

「你們不來也好，省得麻煩。」

「你……！」

GIRORO瞠目視之，一拳揮向KULULU！太囂張了，現在不扁他絕對會後悔！



註1：藍藍路是日本麥當勞的形象廣告，主要是調查麥當勞叔叔的一些瑣碎事情。裡面有個廣告這樣說：當麥當勞叔叔不開心，想要高興時，就會做出藍藍路的動作（詳細描述請看內文）。後來這個動作又被許多網友惡搞，就變成如今這樣子了ＸＤ

----------


## VARARA

留言：

鐘渝生出來了
好替鍾渝高興
（被打）

唔唔，還請大家繼續支持阿ＸＤ
（再被打）
被打的感覺很棒耶ＸＤ

（ㄧ天突然生出三篇，腦袋受不了的某VARA留）

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://f9.wretch.yimg.com/hnowwerf/2/1689555814.mp3[/mp3]



第廿節──「海洋之心」
=============================================================





舒適的空調房中湧現濃濃的火藥味，KERORO不知如何感到一陣燥熱，架住要衝上前的GIRORO──這是直覺，若不這麼做，後果會不堪設想。

「伍長，沒有KULULU也沒辦法回K隆星是也！」

「呿！早點回去幫忙，拖拖拉拉的幹麼！」

GIRORO掙脫，心中滿是不平！他就是看不慣KULULU這付德性……從小到大都一樣！根本沒把別人放在眼裡，是天才就了不起阿？

「想去請便，我可是不需要你們幫助的喔？藍星上有些事我要先搞懂，不知道就別囉哩囉唆……kuku。」

「夠了！與其阻止KULULU曹長的作法，不如接受。爭執本身沒有意義。」

若不澆熄這盆火，越燒越旺對事情沒有幫助。GIRORO雖不服氣，但這是長官的命令，無二話立即遵守。

「報告就到這邊。瞭解嗎？」

「瞭解！」

眾人回應外加軍禮，除了KULULU以外，舉手時間都一致。司令點點頭，轉過身，結束會談，傳令紙立刻以分子崩解方式消失殆盡，連灰塵也不留下。

「……」

KERORO望著消失的傳令紙，若有所思；TAMAMA一臉期待，軍曹哥大概是在打算接下來的計畫吧！很久沒看到他認真的樣子了，這一次絕對沒問題的！

深思。
KERORO深深地思考……。

TAMAMA突然感覺空調的溫度有點低。

過了許久，KERORO終於抬起頭看著大家。認真的眼神彷彿洞悉一切似的……

「我在想……如果直接讓GERURU司令看到我們剛才中毒的樣子，他會怎麼樣呢？」

GIRORO一巴掌將KERORO打到牆上。



湛藍深海，隱藏著許多不為人知的秘密。千年以來，此地以巧妙的方式躲避人的耳目；早期，造出船難令人不敢靠近；近代，停止一切活動，讓人以為這裡什麼都不存在。大型的視覺屏障掩蓋整片海底宮殿的領域，四周更有水草──或者說是機能退化的生物掩蓋器籠罩，完全躲避人類的探查。

在病毒解除後，冬樹昏昏沉沉地發現自己飄在這片領域之中，依稀記得是以前遇過的那位少女帶他來的，但是路線完全不記得了。

──這裡是……

環顧四周，睡意瞬間消失！沒來過這種地方，或者說，地球上說不定沒有一個人來過……

海底都市。

整齊的街道環繞著冬樹所在的廣場，中央是一尊騎馬的戰士雕像，不過已有多處損毀；一切的痕跡，好像都在訴說昔日的光輝。剎那間，冬樹產生錯覺；他看見騎馬戰士雕像聳立於陽光之下，散發宏偉氣魄，可以確定這是某個偉人的塑像。長矛指向天際，反射陽光，表情不可一世，顏色金碧輝煌。

但終究是錯覺。敗壞的雕像與錯覺成了強大的對比；似乎，由盛至衰的歷史，這雕像全都見證過。

為了蒐集寶貴資料，冬樹四處來回；他沒發現自己為何這麼輕盈，他只想看更多，蒐集更多資料──

──咦？

冬樹發現損壞的建築物門眉附近有一種奇怪的植物……栽種在一個人工的籃子上。是水草嗎？不，這東西好像不是植物……它沒有固定形狀，好像火焰一樣不斷地燒著。禁不起好奇心，冬樹漂浮至與奇怪植物相同的地點──

「哇！」

那團舞動的植物確實是火焰，但為甚麼會在水中燃燒呢？冬樹注視著火焰，突然發現以火焰為中心點，四周的水以蒸發的方式消失，擴散到整個城市。望天，城市瞬間籠罩在烏雲之下。轉頭，戰士雕像的樣子恢復如初，在眼前的，是一尊鍍上亮麗金屬的雕像（或許是鍍金，冬樹並不確定。），就如同剛才閃過腦海的幻覺一樣。

但仔細看，的確有不同的地方；雕像由腰部漸漸地波光粼粼，速度越來越快──好像空水族箱注滿水時，水中的裝飾品一樣。疑惑之際，冬樹抬頭望天──似乎在下雨，可是雨到一半就被某種透明的防護罩擋住，向各個方位流下。

──這、這裡根本就是……

以前，曾經看過摩西分開紅海的故事影片。在故事的最後，神耶和華藉著摩西將杖伸入紅海中，淹沒埃及的追兵。或許現在的景象就如同那幕；外圍的水不斷地淹上來，但是似乎因為防護罩而沒有淹進來，只是包圍整座城市。

──好像一個大氣泡將水隔開一樣！

心中充滿興奮──這是什麼高科技才能辦到的效果？他可以確定剛才的海底不是幻覺，現在的景色也不是幻覺。難道是因為那奇怪植物的關係嗎？

但四周的騷動聲打斷冬樹的思緒。一堆人慌張地亂竄，房屋屋頂上擠滿了人，彷彿在躲避什麼。他們嘴裡說出沒聽過的語言，短而急促，似乎將發生什麼大事……從方向看來，他們好像要跑去港口。

冬樹正想跟去時，卻遠遠地看到有兩人往眾人的反方向跑去，他們在類似馬亞風格平台金字塔的階梯上奔跑著。當下，有種直覺；若不跟去看，會錯過重要事件。

──想去看……

一動意念，冬樹發現自己即刻出現在他們身邊──瞬間移動的能力！自己怎麼辦到的？他也不清楚，只是動了想法，就瞬間移動到對方身邊，這根本就是特異功能嘛！

但沒時間注意這些，冬樹看到他們上了平台後，似乎啟動一個隱藏開關，平台中央出現向下的螺旋梯，二話不說立刻跟下去。螺旋梯漆黑的空間中，許多不知名的古代字母漂浮在空中，散發出幽幽藍光，恍若鬼火，有規律地緩慢旋轉著。

中途兩人仍是說出自己不懂的語言，都相當憂心，好像是情侶私奔，但從兩人的相同穿著來看，他們可能是高科技人員或者醫生，而且是同事。

螺旋梯到了盡頭，不斷地有不知名的文字從一個類似黑洞的大空洞螺旋而出，空間中寂靜無聲，只有文字發出的幽光。

男子似乎對女子說了什麼，雖然看不到臉，但是冬樹明確地感受到兩者的心情：離別的憂傷。這似乎是生離死別的重大事件。他們抱在一起，享受最後的溫暖……

淚水迴盪在黑暗的空間中，有的向下墜，有的向上飄。時候似乎到了，男子走向文字發出的中心，沉了下去。

女子握緊手中的物品，慢慢爬回遺跡上方，一步一步……舉步艱辛。
緊捏，手上流出幾道血痕，好像血的誓約，悲傷而堅定。

回到金字塔平台後，她看著毀滅的景象。此地已經沉入海中，靠著屏障才讓海水無法入侵。但，時間到了。

冬樹望天，見上方的屏障漸漸出現破口，一個洞，兩個洞，無數個小破口集結成一個大破口……
海水柱與魚傾瀉而下。
不知情的戰士雕像，首當其衝，右臉被銷毀。
四處的水柱使建築物倒塌毀壞，海水灌滿街道，無數的人造物被大浪沖刷，銷毀。

──這……

這種毀滅方式太殘酷了。但冬樹無法干涉，也無力干涉。
平台的秘密通道光亮乍現，一道巨大光束貫穿海水，直向天際。

女子笑了笑，享受那光束的連帶效果；使陽光撒在她臉上。她展開雙臂，神情滿足，一切都不再有掛慮。展開雙臂，迎接撲向自己的巨浪與水柱……

最後的聲音，是大自然的咆嘯，海浪。

冬樹突然覺得她很面熟，似乎在哪邊見過。但來不及確認時，她的身影已經消失在水中。
海水淹沒整個空間，一切都消失，恢復與先前看到的一樣──殘破不堪的海底都市遺跡。

冬樹向後跌坐，一顆震盪的心久久不能平復……

難道這就是亞特藍提斯的毀滅？自己是觸碰到什麼開關所以才看得到嗎？不，為何自己會在這邊，又看到這一切？這該怎麼記錄下來……

冬樹思緒一團混亂。徐徐地，豎琴聲傳來，帶點悲哀，帶點惋惜。冬樹望向聲音的來源──

「『滅世洪水軌跡』播放完畢。」

她睜開雙眼，穿著泳裝向冬樹飄來，手中拿著一把迷你豎琴。冬樹一眼就認出她是那位在海邊遇到，長的不像日本人，又不會說話的那位少女。

「歡迎來到我的故鄉，冬樹。」

冬樹腦中還是一片混亂，剛才的影像就如同世界末日，歷歷在目。為何自己會看到這一些？等一等，為甚麼自己會在這深海之中而不會被水壓壓扁？他摸了摸身體，感覺沒有負擔，輕飄飄的──不對！

「哇阿阿阿阿阿！」

尖叫聲傳出，但四周沒有受到一點影響。

──我……我怎麼變成鬼魂了？

『別擔心。』

雖然沒說話，但冬樹可以知道她的意思。

「是妳……在跟我說話嗎？」

『很震驚嗎？這洪水，曾經淹沒全世界。依照目前藍星的情況來看，這種洪水還會發生一次。』

她似乎沒有聽到冬樹的提問，或是不予理會。淡淡的聲音，好像把這一切的過程都看透了。有點高傲，但是她的心填滿悲傷，靜靜地撥弄手中的豎琴，眼瞳似乎望向凡人看不見的一切。少女的外表，卻露出不搭調的威嚴氣質。

冬樹想了想。

幾乎每個民族，都有洪水滅世的神話傳說，也可以說是人類的共同記憶……

『我們的科技發達，在地球上留下許多痕跡，許多古文明皆延續我們諾特爾瑪的技術。但，當我們想掌控藍星的一切運作時，我們做了全球的氣候實驗，實驗失敗，導致大洪水。一切都被毀滅，只能重新再來。』

「許多神話都說這是神的懲罰……其實是你們的實驗造成的？」

『錯了。我們的實驗已經干犯到智慧生命體不應該干預的地方，也就是掌控一切；我們掌控生命體的一切，更要控制大自然的一切。但到頭來，這種野心在大自然的力量下還是無法支撐。這確實是神罰，是對於智慧生命體利用一切、不顧萬物感受的懲罰。我們曾經有機會改善的，但是，我們走錯了路。』

或許有神吧。但那也只是一種精神寄託，實際上並沒辦法幫人處理事情，更別提影響地球的氣候了，那一點也不科學。而且各個文化傳統都有神的傳說，到底哪一個是對的呢？或者說，祂們到底存不存在？祂們真的會幫助人嗎？各種疑問盤旋在冬樹心中，只好問問這位深藏不露的「生命體」……

「神真的存在嗎？」

『冬樹，你連生命這條路都還沒走完，怎麼還問這些呢？』

冬樹低頭思考，不對，難道自己看到的是幽靈？可是，明明就有肉體的感覺……

『那樣的存在是令人畏懼的，但是又同時令人欣慰；不僅是生前，祂也掌管死後的世界。我說這些你不會懂的，因為你沒有死過。』

「那可能只是一種精神寄託……」

「……」

少女嘆口氣，幾顆水泡漂浮。昔日往事寮過眼前，不勝唏噓。她不清楚要怎麼對冬樹解釋，畢竟，冬樹沒有親身經歷過。

「亞特藍提斯滅亡前，居民也是這樣說的。各樣的技術讓人相信自己，而排除掌管生命的至高者。神，只能靠相信來認識祂，因為只有到死後，生命的另一個階段時，人才會不得不承認祂的存在。」

「你是誰？難到你死過？」

值得研究的題材──一個活死人！按耐不住興奮情緒的冬樹，腦中開始盤算許多計畫，等等要先問她什麼問題？死的感覺？還是什麼比較好呢？

「我曾與你一樣是智慧生命體，遠古的人類分支『諾特爾瑪族』。現在，我是藍星軌跡的紀錄者，『豎琴座位司祭』。我的職責是紀錄這科星球的一切，以靈魂聲納的方式，將這科星球的歷史回傳到靈界的書籍中。」

琴聲嘎然而止，冬樹聽得見遠方傳來的回聲，一陣一陣，如同細語，好像全世界的律動都傳了過來。

「所以世界上沒有你不知道的事情？」

冬樹腦中千思萬緒，如果她什麼都知道，那就什麼都可以問了，許多超自然事件的真相也會披露出來，甚至可以請她去作為外星人真的存在的證人，這樣一來說不定地球會慢慢放下國與國的界線，慢慢統一融合起來……。

「這些都不重要。這個給你，希望你能帶著，這應該可以幫你度過困難。」

少女從豎琴內拿出一顆貝殼，上面鑲有許多不知名的寶石，在神秘的光源下閃閃發亮；但是看起來好像蒙上一層霧一樣，夢幻沒有真實感。

「這個東西是靈魂飾品，以四次元的物質構成。收下吧。」

「……」

冬樹隱約看到，她純淨的雙瞳中，淚水悄悄地打轉著，好像，這個飾物上有許多不為人知的秘密。

「可是，這個東西對你來說，好像是很重……」

「不要再說了！」

咆嘯迴盪在城市中，從各個牆上反射回聲，令冬樹毛骨悚然。自己……提到了不該提的事情？默不作聲，靜靜地收下亮麗的貝殼。看著她的背影，感覺到一股深邃的孤獨感，她好像在期待著什麼，但是機率卻微乎其微。冬樹很同情她，卻又幫不上忙。

突然，騎馬戰士雕像左右兩側浮現圖騰，分別是粉紅色的圓與暗藍色倒立三角型。

「那個……聽說父親大人的『知識』要來了？我會緊張耶……阿，好久不見，冬樹。」

圓形圖騰發出的聲音，閃了閃，漸漸化為一K隆人的樣貌──

「你是……」

冬樹吃驚的說不出話，為甚麼她們會出現？照理來說，GARURU小隊已經把她們回收才對。



另一方面，KERORO等人正朝著KULULU偵測的訊息發送位置前進。GIRORO顯得的非常不情願，但他暫時將這些事情丟在一旁，因為有更麻煩的事情要處理……

「夏美大人，在下絕對會把冬樹大人叫醒的！請您不要擔心！」

冬樹的昏迷讓KERORO吃了不少苦頭，但身上沒有什麼傷口；夏美已經擔心得沒力氣去毆打KERORO了。

「還用說！都是你那什麼爛計畫，對拉，我很舒服沒錯，我喜歡那種感覺，但是冬樹……他不會就這麼……就這麼醒不過來吧……嗚嗚……」

冬樹昏迷整整一天，望著KULULU在冬樹身上接上各種線路監控健康狀況，卻遲遲不見他醒來，夏美心力交瘁。

夏美隔壁的房間內，來回的腳步，好像拿鐵鎚鍛鍊自己的思緒一樣。該怎麼做才能安慰夏美？他不知道。他深怕說錯話，讓夏美更擔心。

「GIRORO，別擔心，冬樹不會有事的。」

「你怎麼那麼確定？要是真的出事了該怎麼辦？難道要請K隆星的醫療部幫忙？」

GIRORO一連串的問題讓DORORO不太能回答。看來GIRORO真的很擔心的樣子……以前，似乎沒有看過GIRORO對一件事情如此的關心。

「冬樹大人的氣息很穩定，只是意識出走，藍星的說法就是『夢遊』，不會有事。」

GIRORO立刻衝到對面房間告知夏美，卻見夏美一臉哀傷……

GIRORO好心疼，當下的衝動讓他鼓起勇氣，一手搭在蹲坐的夏美肩上。

「夏美，DORORO說冬樹是夢遊，你就別擔心了。」

堅定的語氣，眼神，讓自己覺得身體好燙。他怎麼感這樣做？不知道，也不重要，他只想好好關心夏美，多少幫她分擔一些心理上的壓力……。

「可是，如果真的出事了……」

淚水再度奪眶而出，好像快崩潰了。此時，GIRORO心中閃過一個念頭：抱住她。

----------


## 瀟湘

> 另一方面，KERORO等人正朝著KULULU偵測的訊息發送位置前進。GIRORO顯得的非常不情願，但他暫時將這些事情丟在一旁，因為有更麻煩的事情要處理…… 
> 
> 「夏美大人，在下絕對會把冬樹大人叫醒的！請您不要擔心！」 
> 
> 冬樹的昏迷讓KERORO吃了不少苦頭，但身上沒有什麼傷口；夏美已經擔心得沒力氣去毆打KERORO了。 
> 
> 「還用說！都是你那什麼爛計畫，對拉，我很舒服沒錯，我喜歡那種感覺，但是冬樹……他不會就這麼……就這麼醒不過來吧……嗚嗚……」 
> 
> 冬樹昏迷整整一天，望著KULULU在冬樹身上接上各種線路監控健康狀況，卻遲遲不見他醒來，夏美心力交瘁。 
> ...


……然後被痛扁一頓
夏美給我的印象是：如果會有柔弱的感情浮現，會用暴力掩飾
當然也會用暴力發洩情緒

所以當她要流淚時
需要的可能不是手帕是沙袋
是說KERORO沒被分屍真是奇蹟……
看來果真是相當大的衝擊啊……

說到暴力，不通知桃華真的好嗎
秋後算帳的爆發力（破壞力）說不定更強
如果西澤櫻華（桃華之母）知道這事
應該也不會坐視不管吧？
於是在收到挑戰書的當天
KERORO因為光榮殉職直升少尉……（遠目）

關於神學暫不討論
不過亞特藍提斯和紀錄者現身
表示要回到雷卡斯洛恩的主線吧？

是說神秘愛好者的冬樹居然會說神：「只是一種精神寄託。」
倒是讓我頗意外……（思）

----------


## VARARA

……然後被痛扁一頓 
夏美給我的印象是：如果會有柔弱的感情浮現，會用暴力掩飾 
當然也會用暴力發洩情緒 


 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 
在探討[決戰GARURU小隊24小時]那篇後，發現她只是個平凡的女子。
請看當ZOURU追殺冬樹與夏美時，夏美的「放棄反應」。
在完全無法使力的事情上，她選擇放棄，以及憋在心中。
就對冬樹昏迷的這件事情中，夏美是無法做選擇的-----即使扁了KERORO，也無法改變既定事實。更何況目前位置在深海之中，亂動KERORO是件錯誤的選擇-------更何況，只要KULULU隨便動個東西，冬樹就會一命嗚呼。

這種無助的情況下，與「生命被別人掌控在手中」的情況是非常類似的，所以這樣寫^^

所以當她要流淚時 
需要的可能不是手帕是沙袋 
是說KERORO沒被分屍真是奇蹟…… 
看來果真是相當大的衝擊啊…… 

理由同上，若我採取動畫組的設定，KERORO現在大概會……呃，可能要回母星治療三天  :jcdragon-@@:  

說到暴力，不通知桃華真的好嗎 
秋後算帳的爆發力（破壞力）說不定更強 
如果西澤櫻華（桃華之母）知道這事 
應該也不會坐視不管吧？ 
於是在收到挑戰書的當天 
KERORO因為光榮殉職直升少尉……（遠目） 

這只要冬樹大人金口一開，KERORO就無罪釋放  :狐狸爽到:  

關於神學暫不討論 
不過亞特藍提斯和紀錄者現身 
表示要回到雷卡斯洛恩的主線吧？ 

請看下面的章節，會讓你感到相當驚奇ＸＤ  
諾特爾瑪的少女想說什麼？ 
紀錄者想轉達什麼？ 
而雷卡洛恩斯克系統又是如何產生的呢？ 
千年伯爵跟KULULU又有什麼關係？ 
一切的答案都在第廿十一節！！！

(版主：商業廣告文！刪除！)
（VARARA：0Ａ0｜｜｜）


是說神秘愛好者的冬樹居然會說神：「只是一種精神寄託。」 
倒是讓我頗意外……（思）

神真的有幫助人類嗎？
有些人說有，有些人說沒有。
若神真的存在，怎麼又讓日向秋如此辛苦？
為何參拜了這麼久，生活還是沒有什麼變化？
為何父親都沒關心家裏呢？（或做其他原因）
-------我以常人的心態來思考---當下聽到紀錄者的言語時，甚至可以直接說神是存在的，不然紀錄者就不存在。當人遇見事情時，還是看眼前看得到的，看不到的就不去面對，甚至加以反對。這也沒辦法，畢竟東方的教育並沒有考慮到智慧造論，拿著科學的網子就說神不在科學的討論範圍內。在這種教育體系之下，人出來的想法是如此，也可想而之。
神，到底在哪邊？
紀錄者沒有提供答案，因為紀錄者認為到了生命盡頭才能知道。
這與傳福音那段有隱藏的關係，請期待後續^^

VARARA

----------


## VARARA

水色灰暗， 
湧向階梯。  
寒冷的雨， 
四處滿溢。

不想伸手向衪，
衪對你毫無意義。  

現在不會弄錯了… 
一切崩漬。 

你所祈求的  
是有人打救你…在水面之下。  

世代腐朽 
洗淨一切 

你所祈求的
是有人打救你…在地面之下。 

2008/11/8  

GERURU 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  
送贈給VARA 的^w^ 
啊啊…這次的不是太令我滿意…OTZ   
昨晚嘗試以VARA的同人小說「星之沙漏」所表達的觀點再一邊幻想洪水的情景一邊寫作。  
希望你喜歡… -w-

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：千里之外篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://pool.f8.mymedia.yam.com/mediacenter/73cbf200761980e4ce0f886246a7c1ee/492b4000/upload2/new/2/a/0/2a053000b5a8c9e4f16d52a166b3330c.mp3[/mp3]


第廿一節──三分之一，觸碰的心靈。
=============================================================





──不行，我……我要用另外的方式安慰她……

但GIRORO心底是願意的，自己也是個男人，理當保護女人。這是合情合理的，想著，GIRORO的右手有點猶豫地伸向夏美的右肩……

──就這樣做吧！

一秒的遲疑。

──不，如果她不接受怎麼辦？

心中兩種想法不斷征戰著，聽著夏美哽咽的聲音，GIRORO下了決定……

「扭，煩不煩阿，再吵就別怪本大爺不幫忙！」

KULULU像是拿了整桶冰塊倒在GIRORO身上，不妙！

「你……！」

KERORO衝上前脫去GIRORO的背帶，後者瞬間感到無力，KERORO趁機將GIRORO死命地拖到DORORO所在的房間，關上門。完了，這下GIRORO一定氣炸，等等該怎麼安慰他？

「GIRORO，KULULU本來就是這樣……gero！」

KERORO驚得大叫一聲，只見DORORO看準GIRORO的頭部，猛力一敲！伍長立刻倒地昏迷。

「……」

好吧，這或許是最快的方法。KERORO嘆口氣，希望等等GIRORO能冷靜點才好。

「隊長大人。」

「GERO？」

「在下有些問題想問，不知方不方便？」

KERORO的腦子轉了轉，先是判定KULULU不會被夏美大人拿來亂摔，以及情況應該不會太糟。好吧，就聽聽也沒關係。

「說吧，我們好像快要到了。」

「隊長大人對ZORURU的映像深刻嗎？」

「ZORURU？好像……就是GARURU小隊的那個機器人嘛！」

DORORO冷汗，那應該叫「改造者」吧！不過這不是重點……

「你記得他以前有跟我們一起行動嗎？就是那關於HERORO的案件……」

KERORO想了想。HERORO大將一直是權利狂熱者，只要能有權利，都可以不擇手段。但是……

「ZORURU有一起參與這個案件嗎？」

「……在下瞭解了。」

看來師父說的是正確的，除了師父與自己以外，別人都忘記ZORURU在這事件中的事蹟了。說不定問提出在ZORURU身上……。

航行一切正常，但船身莫名其妙地開始振動，DORORO站不穩，跌坐於地。

「！」

「怎麼了是也？GERO──！」

極度的向前傾斜，KERORO就這麼滾向有點破損的窗口──

「隊長大人！」

外面的水壓極重，出去會死的！DORORO凝聚查克拉拋出鎖鏈，將KERORO抓住，轉頭睹見夏美抱著冬樹攀在椅腳上，監測線路散落一地，儀器因感測不到目標而發出混亂的嗶嗶聲響──轉眼間，潛水挺已呈九十度直角插在地面，GIRORO驚醒立刻召喚盾牌放在身後──

「哇──！」

潛水艇碰的一聲倒回地面。

「什麼外星科技！有夠不可靠的，冬樹剛才差點撞到頭，看你們回去要怎麼補償！」

夏美氣呼呼的，偶然看向外頭，發現四周的水消失了，但是有一群顏色豔麗的魚從「空氣中」游過，好像身在幻境一樣。夏美決定打開窗戶，仔細看看這些色彩艷麗的魚──

「督嚕督嚕，賭嚕督嚕，督嚕督嚕，賭嚕嘟嚕賭嚕都大大大。」

牠們靜靜地唱出有點中東風味的曲調，眼睛轉阿轉，眼瞳是由藍、黃、紫、紅四種色彩組合而成，好像寶石，或是色彩豔麗的石頭。照理來說，深海的魚不應該如此色彩鮮艷，但是……

「……」

夏美記得，自己好像在網路上聽過這種節奏，對，這是印度Ｆ4的曲子。這是怎麼回事？

「到了到了──」

KULULU似乎知道一定會如此危險，於是早就把自己固定在位置上。這舉動很惹人厭，夏美真想一拳打飛他，但是弟弟的狀況又只有他最清楚……

「把冬樹抬出去。」

KULULU開始拆解冬樹身上的線路，夏美立刻阻止──

「等一下！到時候冬樹越來越糟糕怎麼辦？」

「冬樹的靈魂在外面，等等就會回返，這是在下偵測到的。」

DORORO放下KERORO，後者發抖得難看。

「……我弟弟變成鬼魂？」

「正確來說，冬樹大人是夢遊，魂還沒有回到身體，但是靈跟身體有連結。」

「算了我聽不懂，反正抬出去就對了……」

外星人的科技還真複雜。

他們在一個房間中，中央有一個不斷騰空轉動、散發柔光的發光體……仔細向內一看，好像是一顆珍珠，珍珠下方圍著五張石椅子，呈圓形；可能因為是海底的關係，四周都染上淡藍的基調，但沒有海水，有一種舒適感。

這個大廳非常大，起碼也有學校操場的大小；天花板有許多稜線裝飾，在湛藍中的白淨帶有許多古典美感。地上散落一些貝類，不知名的魚也從窗戶穿過，悠悠的游著。深海魚應該都長得奇形怪狀，但這些魚卻美麗非凡，全部都是沒有見過的物種，也難以形容；這邊不陰暗，適中的亮度讓眾人感到舒適。

如果是冬樹，現在一定想著這是怎麼樣的神秘事件吧，他一定會雙眼發光，甚至四處亂闖，好像看到好東西的小朋友一樣……想到這裡，夏美一陣鼻酸，但隨即感到肩膀有種詭異的壓迫感。

「KULULU，這裡是哪邊？」

KERORO問著，抓抓頭，他擔心的事情沒有發生，GIRORO似乎冷靜多了。

「諾特爾瑪的總部……」

KULULU回答，同時也驚訝這個地方是怎麼樣排除水壓的。難道是中間那個光源？不對……若是來自那邊，那此地的一切都會被排拒力壓碎。這是哪種科技？

「這邊的正式名稱叫『豎琴座位』。歡迎各位光臨，只有今天，諾特爾瑪的大門為你們而開。」

她悠悠地游來，好像仙子一樣飄逸。

夏美看的入迷。

──好美麗……

琉璃色的瞳孔，好像把人心都看透，宛如漩渦般將人的思緒吸入；眉宇間一點冷靜，臉上微微的笑容；天藍色的飄逸秀髮，滑順地令人嫉妒；淡淡的皮膚色，完美地連接下半身的魚尾，鱗片似乎比秀髮還光滑……這，就是童話故事中的美人魚嗎？而且，她手上那把水藍色的小豎琴也好美……好像是水晶做的感覺。

「你回去吧。」

「什麼？」

莫名其妙冒出的一句話讓GIRORO相當不解，但躺在夏美肩上的冬樹立刻有了動靜，唔唔嗯嗯地發出呻吟。夏美喜出望外，拍了拍冬樹的臉，後者睡眼惺忪地張開眼睛；沒事就好！緊緊地抱住冬樹，突如其來的壓力讓冬樹亂了手腳，馬上掙脫姊姊的懷抱，同時也瞬間清醒。

「……對不起。」

夏美吐了舌頭。

紀錄者看在眼中，浮現笑意，這種情誼果然是世界上最美的。

「莫名其妙的訊息是你傳的吧？」

KULULU不太喜歡這種肉麻的東西。還是事情早點辦完早點輕鬆，也好回去處理K隆星那些笨蛋惹出來的亂子。

紀錄者緩緩鞠躬。

「歡迎你，千年伯爵的『知識』。」

TAMAMA在一旁摸不著頭緒，千年伯爵？放了一千年的伯爵奶茶嗎？噁，那一定很難喝。

「別說謎語，我沒那種時間猜謎。有什麼話就快說，別打擾本大爺的安寧！」

KULULU火大了。只有一種事情會讓他火大：自己不能理解的事情。

「脾氣真差。不如這樣說好了，雷卡洛恩斯克系統的『製造祭品』？」

KULULU心頭一震！



遠在千里之外的K隆星上，某個溼地底下的秘密集會所，聚集四位K隆人，靠著昏暗的電光檢視一份文件。

「Ｋ隆軍古代密件，編號零零二七三。

雷卡洛恩斯克系統，靈魂的人工監控站。藉由它，靈魂可以選擇寄居在新的肉體中，並保留生前所有的記憶與才能。但由於這系統打壞了生命的平衡，於是K隆軍嚴格限制其使用，以防能支配星系的狂人出現。

此系統不易保存，只能透過特定的文字來啟動，這些文字在使用上不一定符合文法，但是卻是靈魂能懂的語言。

此系統的建構源頭，是由四次元物質組成，只有擁有四次元物質的人，才能夠建構，建構方式，就是將自己化為此系統。」

「嗯呢……看來是很有趣的東西。老哥，這是你擅長的東西吧？你不是去過四次元看過？」

手持電光的Ｋ隆人說道，這種東西最好給看過四次元的人處理比較好。

「呃，我可不想讓自己有能力控制靈魂阿……那是眾光之源的管轄範圍，不甘我的事。」

帶著暗殺兵帽子的黑影抓了抓頭。雖然不想管，但是對這個系統還是很有興趣……

「這東西實在是太深奧了，我看不懂……我們還是去上面吧？照的到光線才會健康……」

K隆人對文件鞠躬。這東西實在是太深奧，太偉大了。

「照光線阿？小心你等等發芽了，哈哈。」

中音域的Ｋ隆人敲了這位發言者的頭。

「朋友，我們有可能發芽才奇怪呢！」

「喔喔，老弟你終於拿出氣魄了──！」

帶著暗殺兵帽子的黑影似乎很興奮，只見那K隆人白了自己老哥一眼，順手丟出電光球，兄長雙手接下──

「小心點，等等被人發現……」

「你就是這個樣子我才討厭拉！」

他嘟起臉頰，氣呼呼的樣子反而讓兄長臉上閃過詭異的笑容。

「別讓別人發現，看看有沒有辦法聯絡上GERURU司令吧……」

鞠躬的K隆人將文件收起，三人打打鬧鬧。



「……」

KULULU困在自己的思緒中。軍方的資料，他一清二楚。
為何自己幼年期時就可以創造出「耐米粒飲料」這種東西？為何自己腦中有許多記憶都像是之前就存有的？不對，這不可能。自己絕對不是雷卡洛恩斯克的製造者，那系統起碼存在上千年阿。

諾特爾瑪的少女露出謎樣的笑容，輕輕地開口說，好像要把話語吹到KULULU耳中似的。

「……製造者，同時也是祭品，將會一化為三，存留在世界上。消滅方式，必須靈、魂、體組合後，藉由體的衰亡而消失。靈魂體三者沒有限制，可以隨便的挑選……」

「ku，ku ku ku ku……」

KULULU暗暗的笑著，笑得很迷惘，思緒很亂。這樣一來，自己為何是天才，為何這些技術都存在腦中，就有合理的解釋了。自己真的是千年伯爵？真的是雷卡洛恩斯克系統的「祭品」？

冬樹對這個很有興趣，但是有種直覺告訴他，這是很危險的領域，不能接觸。

「……父親。」

從房間中的發光體中，MIRARA與MIRURU牽手走出，微微對KULULU鞠躬。突如其來的舉動讓大家都傻了；這兩位都是KILULU的工作進度監督者，KILULU的工作讓地球陷入極大的危機中，幸好有KERORO等人幫助，才得以平安落幕。但是，他們為甚麼叫KULULU父親呢？

「什麼──？」

KERORO撐大嘴巴，右腳使力地跨向前，右手顫抖地指著KULULU──

「你！你有女兒了！妻子是誰？GERO！父親與女兒見面，令人感動呀！」

GIRORO一掌巴向KERORO的頭部，KERORO下腰閃開。

「白痴，不是你說的那種關係！」

「KILULU系統，也是雷卡洛恩斯克的子系統。很高興見到你。我們認為，先前礙於工作，打招呼的方式太粗魯，所以特地拜託紀錄者。」

「……」

受到的衝擊太大，他悵然失意地走入潛水艇中。KILULU系統？願意完全為軍方所用的一對戀人，經過靈魂萃煉後轉變的破壞武器……將宇宙中最大的能量化為最強的負面能量……自己是始作俑者？雷卡洛恩斯克系統到底還做了多少錯事？為甚麼自己當初會想製造出這個系統？自己又是如何去弄到四次元物質的？

「……好恐怖，第一次看到KULULU被DORORO傳染。」

「KERORO君！太過分了……」

「沒事了，你們回去吧。」

人魚少女撥弄手中的豎琴，氣泡將眾人與潛水艇包在一起，推向變換的次元通道內。

「等一下！MIRARA、娜絲卡，你們之後要去哪邊？」

她們微笑地揮手，沒做出回應。冬樹看到亞特藍提斯離自己越來越遠，不禁感到惆悵。KERORO拍了拍冬樹的肩膀，閉上眼睛搖頭；難得的成熟動作，似乎讓冬樹瞭解為何KERORO會當上小隊隊長。

深海的氣息，紀錄著一切。旋律迴盪在海中，偶爾探上沙灘；沙與沫之間，前人的腳步不留痕跡，但後人卻踏上前人的腳印，一步一步，邁向大海。



在宇宙的另一個特殊地帶──安哥爾空間中，安哥爾˙提亞與女兒聊著；在藍星上的日子、以及以藍星人「麻美」作為星球靈魂原型時的各種體驗。

「之前我毀滅藍星的恐龍族時，也有許多掙扎呢。雖然牠們沒有什麼智商，卻很單純的生活，一切都很自然。我還不清楚為何要毀滅牠們，直到他們被KIRURU全面污染後才知道這是沒辦法的事。」

安哥爾˙提亞想起以前的事，都是寶貴的體驗。現在，女兒一樣遇到這個難題，但卻沒有克服。不過不要緊，一切自有安排。

「母親，那為甚麼會叫我回來呢？上次不是說一千年後才會找我回家？這就叫……百惑不解？」

摩亞不是不想見母親，而是這次母親叫她回來，是違背自己「要讓女兒獨當一面」的諾言，溫柔的摩亞有些困惑。

「記得我剛才給妳看的影像嗎？」

「嗯……」

摩亞將食指放上嘴旁，想著──

藍星與Ｋ隆星的影像懸浮在空中，本來兩者相安無事，後來Ｋ隆星伸出一條黑色的細線連結藍星，接著，黑線逐漸加粗，感覺好像一個黑色的隧道；不久後，隧道破裂消失，只剩下黑點的源頭在Ｋ隆星上。

雖然看過了，卻不太清楚這與她回來有什麼關係；摩亞純真地看著母親，一向擔任審判者角色的她，難得露出慈母的笑容。

「不用想太多，這是兩個星球之間的私事，就看接下來的發展如何。Ｋ隆星與藍星的紀錄者要妳先回家，以免干涉到事情的發展。所以，這段時間，妳就好好跟爸媽在一起。」

「可是叔叔……」

摩亞依然很擔心KERORO，她不在的話，叔叔就要認真做家事，不能偷懶。

「還有另外一件事，是『沙漏掌管者』拜託的。」

提亞收斂笑容，是件嚴肅的事……「紀錄者」的上司「沙漏掌管者」並不常找她，上次找她是要她去毀滅藍星恐龍的時候，算一算也好久一段時間了。

「他說，若K隆星的黑點源頭沒辦法消失，兩星球就由我與妳，以引力黑典玖十貳式，進行毀滅。」

「引力黑典玖十貳式」，為兩星衝撞，瞬間裂為碎片的禁忌毀滅方式，意義是同時消滅犯罪的星球……摩亞震驚得說不出話。



「喂，山本，別打瞌睡了!!快點把稿子拿過來……」

「饒……饒了我吧……好累……」

現在是深夜三點整，日向秋所屬的公司正處於一團混亂的狀態中。

一位小編剛打完電話報平安，繼續專注於工作上。

總編輯傷透腦筋，什麼事情可以讓日向秋請假？到底怎麼搞的？他看了看帳本，寫了幾個數字上去。

「沒有她，我們得多發好幾倍的加班費阿。」

總編抓了抓頭，把熱拿鐵一口氣灌完，繼續校稿。

此時，日向家上頭停著KERORO小隊趕工製作出來的大型飛碟。

「來，這是禮物！」

日向秋笑著將一箱楊桃放到KERORO小隊面前。

KERORO高興地抱著日向秋又叫又跳──

「真是太感謝您了是也！」

「沒什麼，小KERO你們要平安回來！」

日向秋硬是將KERORO往胸前壓……KERORO先是感到不太舒適，但隨即流下淚水，他對這次的任務很沒有信心，就連KULULU那個天才也陷入憂鬱狀態，自己真的能做好嗎？

「GIRORO，你們會回來嗎？」

「……」

GIRORO紅著臉，轉過身。

「我們K隆軍不會放棄藍星這塊好土地的……」

夏美惋惜地笑了。GIRORO撒謊的技巧真是有夠爛。

「謝謝你，GIRORO。」

第一次，夏美緊緊地抱住GIRORO。後者連臉紅的時間都沒了，心頭蕩漾著軍人不該有的悸動。

「那麼，出發了。」

KULULU手上拿著一個紅色的啟動器，等待隊長下令。

「等一下是也！要等到冬樹大人出現！」

KERORO將啟動器搶了過來！但，沉默許久，冬樹仍未出現。

──是怕離別的感傷嗎？還是…我們終究只是侵略者？冬樹大人……

「軍曹大哥……這樣下去我們真的會回不來的說……」

TAMAMA了解KERORO現在的心情。他低著頭，眼中滿是同情與無奈，將手輕輕地搭在KERORO肩上，似乎在安慰他。自己不願跟桃華見面，絕對免不了一場痛哭……他要長大，他不想在哭了……

眼淚還是滾落，一滴、兩滴，TAMAMA的眼瞳異常純潔，充滿了不捨。

──我輩……

KERORO看著手中的控制器。

「冬樹大人！我只想見你一面是也！」

KERORO崩潰地大喊，淚水湧泉般地湧出──克制不住了。不，他不想克制，他只想痛哭。

「傻瓜青蛙……」

夏美摸了摸KERORO的頭，拿出一張全家以及KERORO小隊的合照。

「別難過…你把這個帶著，想到我們的時候就對這個說吧。」

「夏美大人……」

KERORO一躍，鑽進夏美的胸前痛哭。

五分鐘後，冬樹仍不見人影。

KERORO下了決定……

將手中的啟動器按下去。

一道光束形成，KERORO小隊隊員們在這道柔光之中緩緩上升。

KERORO揉了揉濕潤的雙眼。是的，該是離開的時候了。天下沒有不散的筵席，這不是自己知道的道理嗎？為甚麼……為甚麼心還是這樣的痛？看過戰場的殘酷，自己應該更能夠放下才是……。

忽然一個影子快速地閃過，進入飛碟放出的上升光線中！

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：生命之鑰篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：http://mymedia.yam.com/m/2486232 



第廿二節──星海之間
============================================================





「軍曹！」

冬樹開心地揮手，帶著簡便的行李──裡面好像裝了幾件衣服，以及特地預備的筆記本，還有偷偷拿來的數位相機。

「總算讓我跟到你了！」

──冬…冬樹大人…

一滴淚，滾落在冬樹的布鞋上。

眾人呆滯。

「冬樹！快下來阿！」

夏美慌張地喊著，冬樹轉過頭來，眼神堅定。

「姊，要到K隆星去做資料收集！我會跟KERORO他們回來的！媽！拜託！我真的………」

冬樹停頓，願意說出真心話。

「我真的不想離開他們……」

「冬樹！」

夏美想盡辦法要把冬樹弄下來，弟弟瘋了！誰知道K隆星人對地球人的態度是如何？更何況是侵略的星球，在那邊說不定會被抓去當人質……此時，日向秋拍了拍她的肩。

「跟著冬樹去玩玩吧，我同意妳去。其實我也很想去，不過，我怕總編輯會為了一大筆的加班費煩惱阿。」

她苦笑著，孩子有孩子的天空，有時候放鬆一些也不賴。同事好像給自己「最有爆炸性的女人」的外號，自己也不應該辜負這個期待才對。而且，這對孩子來說，應該是一個無法忘懷的經驗……但，心中仍擔憂，這個決定，真的對嗎？

「媽！」

夏美吃驚地看著她，以及越升越高的冬樹──

「去吧，快點去！」

秋堅決地催促她，眼神充滿了溫暖，夏美立刻回了老媽一個微笑，以驚人的速度衝向房間收拾行李！不到兩分鐘全部都整理好了，反正不夠的地方叫KULULU做就好了。

「夏美大人──！」

KERORO哭喊著，浮游到夏美前方，準備抱住她時──

碰！

夏美對KERORO揮了一拳。

「死青蛙！剛剛你怎麼敢在我胸前亂搞阿？阿？看我修理死你！」

「GERO──！」

KERORO沒命似的回到冬樹身邊。

日向秋對著星空揮了揮手，目送自己的孩子離開。她的雙手放在胸前，作祈禱狀。

「要平安的回來喔……」

飛碟化作一道柔光，消失在地球的上空。



「哇喔喔喔喔！姊，姊，你看！超漂亮的，真的超漂亮！」

群星在眼前跳躍、閃動，冬樹目不暇給，他真後悔沒有多帶記憶卡出來……真是太漂亮了！阿，只要等一下去拜託KULULU做出來就好了，這絕對沒問題的！

「我知道，我也正在看……」

原來星空是這麼的美！記得以前在外婆家時，那邊沒什麼光害，看星星都非常清楚；那些星星亮到很像是人工假造的，好像有人用絲線吊在天空；又好像隨手就可以抓到似的。這種身在星海的感覺，比在天文館模擬的還好上數千倍！

「我就說藍星人見識太淺薄了！gerogero，這種景象我早就看膩了！gero──！」

「可是，軍曹……你的動作好像是第一次看到……」

船上最興奮的就是KERORO了，邊叫邊跳已經快半個藍星鐘頭。冬樹記得，幾分鐘前KERORO才在船內四處後空翻，還不小心壓倒GIRORO。

「哪有是也！本官終於要回故鄉探視了，這才是我興奮的主因是也！gero gero gerolijo──！」

冬樹看著其他K隆人的動作，好像真的是如此。TAMAMA一臉陶醉地緩緩搖著尾巴，臉上淡淡的紅暈，不知道他在想什麼。GIRORO看起來有點不安，可是又很期待，手上的槍已經擦到冒煙。KULULU操作運輸機，裝成一副不在乎的樣子，但是嘴角微微的笑意卻讓他露出馬腳。想著，冬樹繼續看著不斷飛越的星體，以及在碎石帶中高速穿越的刺激感。

DORORO縮在角落思考。
他該怎麼樣才能跟ZORURU進行接觸？該怎麼樣才能把這些事情問明白？這個弟弟是曾經想要殺害他的人……沒錯，從那充滿恨意眼神來看。想到這裡，DORORO一陣心寒，不知道ZORURU有沒有與母親大人聯絡？還是就這樣斷了音訊……為何ZORURU加入「X1」部隊，就變了個人似的？

冬樹非常感謝KERORO，除了這次外星勘查的機會以外，還把運輸機的內部裝潢設定得跟家裏客廳一樣。根據他們的說法，這是為了要懷念日向家的幫忙，才做出的設計。

突然！

「集合！」

KERORO一聲音令下，K隆人們整齊地站立成一排，向藍星方行軍禮，突如其來的舉動讓藍星人摸不著頭緒。

「各位，我們很早就想讓各位到Ｋ隆星參觀，現在終於有機會了！可是，因為我們在『官方』……」

KERORO指向銀幕的目的地，K隆星。

「在那些人眼中是敵對的，所以……」

「我可不想當你的俘虜！」

夏美率先發聲，雖然他知道這個問題很難為KERORO，但是地球該有的立場一定要保持。第一次星際外交，她一定要做好！地球人可不是哈腰屈膝的東西！

「所以……gero gerogero。」

「你……你想幹嘛？如果亂來我可不放過你……」

夏美突然感到恐懼；是的，KERORO等人來地球是準備侵略的，難道他真的想將我們當成俘虜？而且，現在是在KERORO的地盤上，即使KERORO就這麼把他們丟在外太空，他們也沒辦法。想到這裡，夏美的心動搖了，她開始害怕眼前這群外星人，害怕他們會做出什麼舉動……

KERORO手指一彈，GIRORO從背後拿出一支長管型的東西──冬樹這樣做解釋。基本上那根東西與槍枝沒什麼不同。

「我們準備了一項大禮要好好報答日向家是也。這是受到長期俘虜的回禮！」

KERORO露出前所未有的嚴肅表情，看上去好像與平常一樣呆滯，但是散發出來的氣勢卻截然不同；難道，這就是KERORO隱藏的實力？冬樹意識到姊姊在擔心什麼，想了想，閉上眼睛。

「軍曹。」

冬樹露出微笑，是發自內心的，因為他知道現在該怎麼做才能讓大家放心，而且……

「我相信你！」

「冬樹大人，感謝您是也。」

KERORO親自扣下扳機，子彈擊發。



「別跑！」

「追不到追不到拉拉拉。」

兩位幼年K隆人正追逐著。這裡是K隆星的幼年訓練所。其狀況並不是很好……正確來說，應該是「令人惱怒」。

「喂！妳！還有你！不要亂跑……還有……阿阿，你別搶他的布娃娃……」

TARURU心力交瘁地吶喊著。快累死了，沒想到帶這群小鬼這麼累！早知道就不答應中尉一起執行上次的作戰了……

「抱怨……什麼?」

半機器的銀灰色K隆人冷冷地說。

「他們……很……可愛……阿。」

躺在ZORURU頭上的小幼蛙流出一滴口水，從ZORURU的機器左半身流下。他感到一種冰涼又黏的感覺，用左手擦去唾液，卻擦不起來反而越擦越擴散到臉部其他地方。

「不要用讀心術看我的心思！tarutaru，我叫你們不要亂跑有沒有聽到tarutarutarutaru──！」

TARURU抱著頭大喊！這群四處亂衝的小鬼頭簡直讓人忍無可忍！

「……」

ZORURU拿出紙巾擦了擦左半身的口水痕跡，繼續幫小朋友們包尿布。其實他還挺喜歡小朋友的，畢竟那種童真的單純已經無法回到他身上了。他很羨慕這些小朋友什麼都不知道，而且在良好的教育環境下成長──沒有太多的比較，所有的小朋友都能夠依照自己的興趣與天賦發展。Ｋ隆人的壽命很長，使用這種教育方式更是錦上添花。想著想著，他竟然對著一陀排泄物傻笑。

「我說過了，這可不是給你玩的！」

TORORO用力地將手提電腦關上！

「想玩自己存錢去買！」

「嗚嗚……」

被指責的小朋友哭了起來──TORORO一陣慌張，他最討厭人哭了。

「好啦好啦！給你玩給你玩……」

說著，從超空間收藏櫃中抽出另一台舊型的手提電腦，嘴中不甘願地咕噥著。算了，反正是要報廢的機種，資料也備份好了……但轉頭一看，小朋友的臉色立刻轉為喜悅，很痛快的砸那台假的手提電腦。完了，這樣連二手商要不要都是個問題……

「ZORURU，你知道中尉最近在幹麻？還有PURURU……這種照顧小孩的事應該是由她來包辦阿？幹麻找我這種動腦的人阿……」

TORORO不管正在竭力吶喊的TARURU，抱怨道。小孩真是麻煩死了，電腦程式還比較簡單！

ZORURU緩緩轉過頭來，其臉上有著一攤挺難看的痕跡──似乎是小BABY在他臉上送了泡「禮物」。

「不……清……楚。」

TORORO拿起玩具水槍，將ZORURU的臉沖洗一次。

「髒死了。」

「……我習……慣了。」

ZORURU的眼神瞇成一條線，有點無力地說。哎，小朋友還是不好照顧的阿。



夜晚，他坐在辦公室的窗前看著星空，其左方放著一大疊的公文。小酌了一口咖啡，臉瞬間揪在一起──

「怎麼這麼苦？藍星人的忍耐力真強……這種東西真的那麼美味嗎？」

他嗆咳了幾下。跟宇宙商人買的藍星產「咖啡」，以前沒喝過，但是味道怎麼那麼糟糕？

「可是，我是照著說明書上去做的。」

PURURU看到說明書上說，先把咖啡磨成粉，然後再泡。省得麻煩就直接用「文件攪碎機」來製咖啡粉……

「沒有預料中的好喝。」

他再度抬頭仰望星空。

「真奇怪，你怎麼對藍星的飲料有興趣？我可不可以泡來喝？」

GARURU突然想到目前軍方的局勢，本來是統一的，但突然出現第二派，並以極快的速度壯大，更糟糕的是，第二派的領導者是前大將HERORO，這個想要掌握全宇宙的野心家。他該做什麼才能說服那些人不要跟著一個前科犯工作呢？以前的檔案就顯示，HERORO只會為自己打算，根本不顧他人想法的……

「GARURU？」

「沒什麼，只是想到一些事情……要喝自己去泡。」

「下次幫你打預防針就免費！」

GARURU走到窗前，拿起高倍率的望眼鏡，掃視著夜空。

「！」

GARURU一臉驚訝，差點將咖啡灑出來！

「怎麼了？」

PURURU小心翼翼地加著糖包，看看會不會好喝一些。

「我看到一個運輸機，好像是KERORO小隊的運輸機…….我得先去做先準備才行……他們現在不能回來，一定會有麻煩……」

「大概吧，中尉你要幹麻？」

急昏頭的GARURU中尉跳出窗外！

「等等……」
他停在半空中想了想，記得……這邊好像是……

「這邊是三樓呀！」

PURURU伸手要抓GARURU已經來不及了！

「garu……這是我的失算……」

咻。

外頭的操場被砸了個洞，PURURU從超空間抽出針筒，準備等一下的治療。難得看到GARURU這麼糊塗，看來GARURU是很關心弟弟的嘛……

PURURU巧笑。

「報告，請問中尉在嗎？」

門外傳來有些低沉的聲音，大概是遞送公文的機械吧。

「中尉目前不方便見人，是公文的話請放在老地方。」

「請儘速查閱。」

語畢，一份公文傳送到GARURU的辦公桌，其上寫著：緊急召集，發文者HERORO統帥。

「……」

PURURU心中閃過不好的預感。



K隆星的觀測塔正在值勤中，五片以五角星頂點排列的大陸塊上都有三做觀測塔，以監控哪些人離星或進入Ｋ隆星。加上高科技的幫助，想要躲過監控相當困難。

「有沒有KERORO小隊的消息？」

負責人從座位上站起，左右伸展身體；值夜班是很累的事。家裏的小寶貝睡了沒呢？

「有，他們剛剛進入觀測範圍之內，預計明天上午到達。我連線看看……」

一陣鍵盤的敲打聲。

「聯絡上了。」

「咿呀阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿──」

從廣播器內傳出這個高分貝尖叫，主控室的人立刻摀住耳朵──

「這……這好像是KERORO軍曹的聲音？」

觀測員說，啟動耳機的雜音過濾功能，這才好不容易讓KERORO的尖叫消失。

「饒了我是也！」

廣播器悽慘地說，感覺好像連續打破花瓶的人正在被家長教訓。

「姐，軍曹只是幫我們換個衣服阿。」

「他是誰？」

負責人官問，難道KERORO小隊帶了什麼人回來？

「我連接影像看看……」

正有此想法，電腦的畫面停格，音訊中斷，出現「輸入密碼」以及一條訊息：「想要偷窺？偏偏不讓你看……哼哼。」在這排字的後方，是一個漩渦狀的黃色圖案。

「好吧，看來等他們回停機坪的時候再查清楚。聯絡中央司令部，看看該如何處理。」



「好險，差點被發現的說！」

TAMAMA看著銀幕，一頭冷汗。

「不愧是KULULU！辛苦了辛苦了！」

KERORO說，拍了拍KULULU的肩膀。雖然KULULU討厭，但是沒了他有很多事情都做不起來。

「真是狗腿，kukuku。」

KULULU心中想著另一件事。雖然不想相信，但雷卡洛恩斯克系統似乎就是自己製造的，既然如此，自己就應該弄清楚其中的問題。

「軍曹……」

冬樹看著自己身上的地球式全黑燕尾服，以及條文領帶，現在的自己看起來好像古典樂的指揮一樣。

「照你的計畫真的沒問題嗎？」

「沒問題的！而且我們還有在衣服內加裝了萬事通翻譯器是也！」

「萬事通翻譯器？」

「我們就是靠這個才能和每種外星人溝通的說。」

「這是雙向式翻譯器，不管是哪種語言，只要通過這套裝置就會轉成你了解的母語，反之亦然。這個東西可是本大爺在K隆軍開發部時發明的失敗作品呢……」

「失敗？」

冬樹疑惑地問。他開始擔心，等等衣服會不會自爆？

「本來想要將這套裝置加上一些語言錯亂的程式碼，可是硬是被總部擋下來。呿，一點趣味性也沒有。」

冬樹冒出冷汗。還好這東西是KULULU的失敗作品。

「冬樹大人，我們要到了！你看，那邊就是我們的故鄉是也！」

KERORO興奮地跳起，終於要回家了！

冬樹看著。

「……K隆星？」

翠綠的大型星球上佈滿了許多鮮黃的星狀圖樣，在星狀圖樣下方似乎還可以看到為數不少的湖。再靠近一些時，冬樹注意到這顆星球有似乎有兩顆衛星，一顆是銀白色的，另一顆是茉綠色。而最吸引冬樹目光的是那顆銀白色的衛星；那星球好像披上一匹銀白色、條狀的薄紗，有如絲帶般舞動著。

說那白霧是行星環也不太恰當，它好像星雲般飄在那顆白星的身旁。但奇怪的是，當運輸機往K隆星的方向駛去時，這顆星球的大小還是一樣，就如同在地球上看月球的大小般；它好像還是掛在天邊的月，不像目的地離自己越近時，就會放大的常理。

「好特別的星球……」

冬樹讚嘆道，宇宙間真是什麼星球都有。

「ku？那不算是星球。只是一種以很特殊的方式投射於Ｋ隆星附近的一個影像。沒有人上去過那個星球，因為根本碰不到，這個影像只會在你眼前走，你跟他的距離永遠都一樣。」

冬樹迷糊了。那顆「星球」──或者說是「影像」──到底是什麼來頭？怎麼那麼神秘？

沒多久後，運輸機一陣晃動；這代表他們已經進入K隆星的範圍之內。下方越來越清晰；停機坪從小點變成面，再變成大得很誇張的空地。頂端橢圓形的管制塔台閃著燈光，引導運輸機降落。落地時，運輸機噴出氣體，停在空地中央。從停機坪四周都圍成一圈的情況來看，這邊的運輸機都是垂直升降的，也很巧的與許多UFO事件吻合。

「到了是也！各位準備好了沒？」

「嗯……！」

冬樹握緊拳頭，試著抵抗興奮的情緒。

「他們會不會把我們抓去做實驗阿？」

夏美問，她還是有許多擔心。

「我們Ｋ隆人可不是野蠻民族，即使是毒蛇，只要身份是外交官，我們一定會尊重。」

GIRORO肯定地說。依照長年的慣例，夏美等人絕對不會有問題。

「好，那就開門吧！」

「開啟艙門是也！」

通往新世界的艙門緩緩地打開，映入眼中的，是外頭有點刺眼的光以及整齊停放的運輸機。

《千里之外篇　完結。》


感謝各位到現在的支持
在下的小說真是貼的有夠慢||對不起對不起...
下一篇  將會寫故鄉的種種了~~(樂轉)
希望大家會喜歡>W<!!!
                                                                          VARARA

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：K隆星篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://pool.f8.mymedia.yam.com/mediacenter/010528999afa6c5261fa7298c20d1ffb/49d0b440/upload2/new/7/7/c/77cd26532c452cc71a6889a13410725c.mp3[/mp3]



第一節──迎接（上）
============================================================





許久不見的故鄉，微微浮動的星狀雲層，隨風左飄，右移。
使用高科技控制的雲層顯示著母星的文字：「今日也是美好的一天！大家一起加油吧！」，總帶給人希望與活力。遠方整齊的圓頂建築，母星的親切感，以及……

回到故鄉，就是這種感覺；每一吋肌膚漸漸充滿溼氣，皮膚微微擴張收縮的感覺，好像正被撫摸著，除了舒服還是舒服。TAMAMA想起以前待過的大草原，以及訓練所有趣的生活，對這次的任務充滿期待──陶醉著，尾巴不知不覺搖了起來，是什麼任務讓大家一定要回故鄉呢？

按照KERORO的說法，他想給上級一個驚喜，所以夏美與冬樹必須留在船上躲好，以免被發現。夏美雖然是半信半疑，但還是照做了；運輸機的密室內裝有對外銀幕，連接到KERORO帽內的攝影機，可以看到KERORO眼前的狀況。

眼皮好重，似乎這邊的白天正好是日本的夜間；儘管如此，冬樹還是撐著身體，絕對不能錯過第一次與外星緊密的接觸。

KERORO以眼神確定大家都預備好了，齊步前進；每一步都是對故鄉的渴求，都是長年在外的遺憾。他們不約而同的停在運輸機階梯上，最後一階階梯。

KERORO轉頭看了看KULULU。

「呿。」

一貫的冷笑，但這也表示他會配合──小隊隊員一同跨出右腳，踏回母星的土地。悸動與淚水衝擊著疲憊的心，強忍著，接受大自然溼氣的撫慰──

回家了。

雖然不是凱旋返鄉，但回到故土的悸動絲毫不少。GIRORO想否認這種感覺，畢竟侵略沒完成，但似乎有種力量催促他在家中好好放鬆，重新出發。或許這就是家鄉懷抱的感覺吧？

「Gero？」

突然，KERORO愉悅的臉色收斂不少。

迎面而來的，是整齊的武裝部隊，穿著特製黑衣與制式白色軍帽，GIRORO感到納悶；只是返回Ｋ隆星，有必要這樣迎接嗎？算一算起碼也有一千三百人的部隊包圍我們，難道是有什麼大人物要來？還是說，怕KERORO做出什麼舉動才這樣部屬的？

DORORO大約能從眼神判斷GIRORO在想什麼。沒錯，除了武裝部隊以外，竟然連GERURU司令與ZARURU師父都不在，照理來說這兩位一定會在場等待才對……

KULULU心中有種異樣的感覺，前所未有。他感到好像有人正在等他，而他非過去不可。但，他清楚，只要順著這感覺走，一切都會完蛋。

雖然感覺怪怪的，沒有紅地毯──畢竟軍曹哥還沒侵略完成嘛！──但是這樣麼多人迎接我們，一定是上級要獎勵我們！

TAMAMA回想起當時出發前幾天的作戰會議，GERURU司令的簡要說詞。

──「藍星侵略不是件容易的事情。不用想太多，作為先遣部隊的你們必須在藍星活出自己！」

TAMAMA還記得，GERURU緋紅的左眼是多麼高深莫測；除了是高官，同時也是Ｋ隆軍數一數二的狙擊手，據說他的左眼能瞬間看清楚遠方的飛行物體，並在腦中精準計算，幾乎每次都能捉住獵物。

──什麼叫「活出自己」呢？還是……！

TAMAMA心中一驚。顧不得遠方似乎有位高官走來，淹沒在自己的思緒中。

Ｋ隆軍當時的撤離是事先計畫好的！

「軍曹哥……」

管不了這麼多了，軍曹哥一定知道這件事情！

「GERO？」

「我們去藍星……」

「諸位辛苦了。」

──該死的東西！

要問的話被一名士兵打斷，TAMAMA滿臉扭曲，瞳孔瞬間縮小──好像快爆發了！

「哪裡哪裡……」

KERORO回應士兵時卻看到TAMAMA快要爆炸的情緒，糟！

「──TAMAMA二等，晚一點我一定會聽你說，先等等是也。」

KERORO點頭，TAMAMA立刻恢復成天真可愛的模樣──呼，他在這邊發脾氣可就糟了。

「敬禮！」

帶頭的士兵令下，在場人員整齊敬禮，瞬間舉起的右手所揮出的氣流讓KERORO小隊感到精神一振。

「好像風扇是也……GERO！咿呀咿呀──」

GIRORO踢了KERORO一腳，讓他抱著小腿原地彈跳！運輸機內的冬樹看著密室的銀幕上下跳動，噗哧笑出──KERORO跟在家中沒兩樣嘛！

士兵們自動向左右分開，一條空曠的道路就這麼呈現出來。起先看不清楚，但知道對面有人走來──

「GERO！」

KERORO驚呼，按照那黝黑的身體，一副要死不活累個半死的樣子來看，一定是機密文件中的TAYOYO指揮官。

「全體立正！」

KERORO令下，小隊成員立刻反應，連KULULU也沒怠惰。這讓夏美開了眼界；原來，KULULU也有團結的一面；雖然KERORO的左腳不時抽搐著──GIRORO開始後悔自己踢了那一腳，想著，雙眼翻白。

「各位，好……」

DORORO有種衝動想扶TAYOYO一把，他好像只剩意識撐著這個身體的運作，到底是什麼事情讓他累成這樣？

「侵略工作，辛苦了。叫大家回來，其實，也沒什麼事情，只是想，讓你們好好，放假。這是，HERORO，統帥，下達的，命令。」

TAYOYO搖搖晃晃，眼神沒有焦點。GIRORO察覺異狀，這情況好像在什麼時候看過；對，看起來就像傀儡玩偶一樣……

「報告指揮官，找我們回的目的不是……」

「已經更改了。」

遠方低沉的聲音打斷GIRORO的提問，他緩緩走來；一步，一步，從容不迫，王者風範傾瀉而出。暗土黃的膚色，帶著黑色的寬緣羽毛帽子，帽緣遮住他一部分的臉型與眼睛，神秘感十足。帽緣微微晃動，材質似乎與皮質軍帽相似。

──是GERURU司令嗎？

KERORO望著，眼神聚焦，發現自己認錯了──這人不是GERURU，只是體色有點像而已。看那識別符號就認得出來了──腹部的識別圖案是倒深紅色的Ｔ字形，身上披著一件內紅外黑的披風。這個身影，DORORO至死也不會忘記。

「HERORO……」

操弄自己命運的大將，經過一番努力後總算讓他入獄；但不知為何，現在竟以統帥的身份出現，難道他又有什麼野心了？

「ZERORO看起來很健康，這樣就好。」

HERORO拍了拍DORORO的肩膀，光從掌心的熱度就感到他不懷好意，他立刻退開；HERORO呈現官方僵硬的笑容，懶得追究這點小事。總是讓人摸不透他在想什麼，將人騙得團團轉，被騙者甚至以為HERORO只是幫忙自己……這就是這位大將，一等一的詐欺師。

「一開始是要你們去侵略藍星，再來是協助我軍調查，但我們已經找出問題，所以，任務更改，我們現階段的任務是要除掉K隆星的異端者，也就是與創造紀元有關係的人。」

KERORO靈光一閃，知道GERURU司令沒出現的原因了；曾經聽說過，有些人的身體雖然在K隆星成長，但是到某個時候，就與另外一個空間取得聯繫，甚至有各種令人驚訝的能力。為什麼會這樣，這是軍方機密，也還沒研究出來。這樣看來，GERURU司令就是這種人，也就是文獻紀錄上的「異端者」；所以，HERORO要排除異己，將對自己野心最不利的人除掉……但是，依照以前的政治體系，是不會選出一個「統帥」的，自己不在K隆星的期間到底發生什麼事情？Ｋ隆星自從統一以來都一直維持三將協議的制度阿？

GIRORO暗地將次元軍用品庫的幾把慣用槍枝鎖定好，隨時準備大動干戈。令人不愉快的迎接式……他清楚DORORO當年是如何被欺壓的，就算HERORO是統帥，在GIRORO眼中，他永遠是一個只為自己而把別人當成道具的爛人。

「kuku。請問統帥，我們並不知道哪些K隆人以後會不會成為異端者，任何同胞們只要還活著，就有機會成為聯繫另一個次元的異端者。所以我們是不是應該把大家都殺死？」

KULULU已經看不下去，這種作法根本就是草菅人命！

「別這樣說。我是為了秩序以及族群的考量，才會出此下策；只要異端者出現，見一個殺一個。這件事情還需要你大力相助，KULULU曹長。」

HERORO揚起嘴角，向一旁退開；KULULU發現有位小女孩站在士兵隊伍空位的中央……

火紅的膚色，好像正在燃燒的火焰；迷濛的翠綠眼瞳，在等待著什麼，很迷惘；全白的外袍裹著全身，隱約可以看見黑色的高級布質軍帽，識別符號是向下七個分岔的金色燭台，靜靜的平貼在軍帽上，微風吹拂，輕輕擺蕩；漣漪般，被風吹出的皺折，散發出縹緲的寧靜。幼年期的她，緩緩張開雙臂，散發平靜的氣息。她微微張開雙臂，眼神依然迷濛，似乎注視著凡人所看不到的一切。

──來吧。

意念迴盪在KULULU的腦中，他無法抗拒；他知道他必須過去，他好像知道自己與這位陌生人的關聯性……自己所需要的解答，似乎都在她身上。想著，遲疑地向她走去……

「等等！」

這種行為太魯莽了！DORORO立刻拉住KULULU。對方絕對是HERORO的爪牙，不會有好事情的。

「統帥大人，請問這孩子是……？」

KERORO陪笑，不想把場面弄僵。

「這是本官的助手，FURURU，以後你們將會一起辦公，好好認識一下吧。」

「那……那就好好認識一下……」

「喂！KERORO！」

GIRORO大吼，瞪著KERORO；要為這種人工作，我不幹！

KERORO清楚GIRORO的意思，可是現在這種狀況……即使不願意也無法抽身……不如等到警戒鬆弛後再做打算。

「怎麼了？各位應該願意合作的？嗯？安內壤外，以後回去侵略藍星也不遲。而且你們侵略絕對會有援助，會比現在輕鬆的多。」

HERORO臉上閃過謎樣的笑容。一切都在自己的掌握之中……若敢反對，立刻以叛亂罪行逮捕，之後藉由「那種能力」，要他們不配合也不行。

「感謝統帥的支援計畫……」

KERORO敬禮，銀幕上映著這位「統帥」得意的笑容。

「藍星是很珍貴的地方，我必定會極力爭取。我蒐集到一些資料，藍星人使用的腦容量只有一些而已──只有這一些，就能夠把藍星建設成自己要的樣子，若加以研究，比較Ｋ隆人與藍星人的構造關聯並取出最好的配套措施，想必能替我軍增加許多生力軍。我們K隆人必須向上攀爬；吸取他們的長處並取代他們，就如同之前的星球一樣。」

HERORO的笑意更深了。但KERORO完全笑不出來，這與GERURU司令傳達的侵略理念完全不同──

──「你也知道我是藍星侵略的主導者，我希望的不是一個物質上的侵略，因為那只會兩敗俱傷──這是我最不希望的結果。我只要他們知道，在宇宙的另外一端，有個星球，永遠可以做他們的朋友。滅族或是強制洗腦並不是我們三將協議的目的──即使外面那些笨蛋星球都這樣搞。我們錯的已經夠多了；在宇宙中，我們不需要奴隸，而是需要朋友；一個性質與我們接近的朋友，可以互助的朋友。所以，藍星侵略不是件容易的事情。不用想太多，作為先遣部隊的你們必須在藍星活出自己！」

KERORO眼神流露出恐懼，但他盡力隱藏著。HERORO的侵略計畫不能實施，若實施就糟了！

「kuku，這樣還挺有趣的。其實我已經蒐集了許多資料，還找出輕易控制藍星人的方法……閣下想不想看看吶？」

KULULU眼鏡下藏著不為人知的意圖。GIRORO握拳，沒想到回母星後的狀況竟然如此糟糕。該如何解決？難道就任由這個人擺佈？

HERORO拍拍KULULU的肩膀。

「很好。消滅異端者任務的部份也要你挺力相助！」

夏美感到深深地懼怕。偷偷注視這一切，看著侵略者們毫無忌諱地說著，彷彿地球已經是他們的囊中之物。這樣說也沒錯，KERORO自己說過，只要按個按鈕，毀滅地球不是難事。更何況地球上還不知道藏有幾隻K隆軍的古代兵器「KILULU」，他們只是派KERORO來地球玩玩，欺騙我們而已……

「姊……」

冬樹回憶起有種感覺，叫做失望；他深深的嚐到了。這就是侵略者的目的，要把一切都化為自己要的樣子。難道是地球人自作孽嗎？報應要來了，現在，等KERORO那什麼消除異端者的案子結束，地球立刻會被攻潰；甚至，以後會有半地球人半K隆人的種族出現，然後，他想到一個畫面：

「老師，這個標本是什麼阿？」

幼年期的Ｋ隆人說著，他長的比較高，超過五十五點五公分；因為他是新種族的Ｋ隆人，說不定很早以前的祖先是地球人。

「這個是兩萬年前地球人的標本喔，是我們Ｋ隆星人征服以來最有成就感的星球！」

這個老師並不知道，他體內地球人的血液正在哭泣。

──不會的不會的不會的！不可能會這樣！

或許會有位地球血液旺盛的導師，教導下一代這樣說：「我們要對地球人心存感激，因為他們以另外一種方式活在我們的身上。我們毋庸置疑的是Ｋ隆人，要對過去的事物存懷感激。」

那導師的體色是藍色的。與DORORO一樣，有顆善良的心。

「太過分了……軍……」

淚水與自責淹沒己心，最後一個字已經說不出來；冬樹後悔自己遇上這個令他又愛又恨的外星人。原來，我的好奇心是地球毀滅的契機……

「統帥大人，以前不是可以選擇自己想要的任務嗎？這種制度，不是從全星統一後，就規定不能廢除的？」

KERORO冒出冷汗，幸好有這種制度，不然……不然一切都完了！要怎麼跟冬樹大人解釋？不論是消除異端者的屠殺同胞，還是HERORO新版的藍星侵略計畫，他都不能接受！

「事關全星的安危，若異端者形成組織就難辦了。你們願不願意配合？若不願意也無彷，畢竟我尊重大家的意見。」

依然是官方笑容，皮笑肉不笑。但這笑容僵在HERORO臉上──顯然他不小心忘記這個規則，以後一定要剷除，以免礙手礙腳。既然這樣，也只有直接讓FURURU行動了。

「需要你們幫忙的原因是，那些異端者對藍星都相當熟悉，想必各位能立下大功。」

HERORO身後，是一千多人的軍隊。不，這步險棋不能下。先弄個幌子吧。KERORO盡力隱藏眼神透漏的想法。

「感謝統帥，本官決定與隊員商議後進行答覆。」

鬆了一口氣。

「好的，那就由FURURU為各位帶路到休息室吧！」

「不不，本小隊沒立下什麼功勞，怎能接受這種禮遇……」

「長期侵略辛苦了，我這做統帥的不表達一下怎麼行？呵呵。想必各位一定很懷念家鄉的種種吧？等等就由你們的老朋友帶你們走走吧。」

HERORO一臉輕鬆，拍了拍KERORO的肩膀。雖然是最高長官的鼓勵，但KERORO還是很討厭這種感覺……

此時，FURURU靜靜地走來，好像一陣火紅薄霧，隱藏著未知的氣息。

（待續）

----------


## 瀟湘

轉折啊……
不過我怎麼覺得冬樹還不夠悲……（思）

VARARA的文，總是感覺得到一種平靜……
不過用在處理大場面
似乎也因此欠缺高潮起伏……

遇到可疑的敵人時，文字沒有導出威嚴和不祥的氛圍
偏偏返鄉時的情懷卻又表達的相當完整……
一來一往，高潮低潮全失……

冬樹的遐思也是這樣，收束的點放在「要心存感激」上
儘管有幾分諷刺，但總覺少了幾分凌厲……像是乾冰之劍刺穿胸膛那樣
驚心動魄又哀痛欲絕、無力挽回又天地不應……

不過這也是VARARA的特點吧？（思）

----------


## VARARA

{星之沙漏}：K隆星篇

作者留言：若想完全體驗此篇小說的感覺，請聽配樂。

配樂：[mp3]http://pool.f4.mymedia.yam.com/mediacenter/9218f43a5a17e8b8a793d79214f9d3b8/4a0a0d80/upload2/new/d/b/7/db7d5b63f83066e29e9f5422753cfb39.mp3[/mp3]

第二節──迎接（下）
============================================================





GIRORO有種說不出來的異樣感覺。看著FURURU走來，反而感覺她是靜靜地飄來，有種文雅的感覺；緩緩擺動的尾巴，純白的衣袍自然地產生皺摺，當她移動時，似乎總有微風吹拂衣袍；靜靜的笑容，讓人為之心動……不對！我愛的是夏美，現在想這些幹麼？向右一看，竟然發現DORORO的神情呆滯，似乎也被這位少女的氣質吸引了。戰士的直覺告訴他這其中一定有問題，立刻鎖定精神波長預備傳送武器。

「那麼，祝你們愉快。」

HERORO拍了拍KERORO的左肩KERORO還是不喜歡HERORO掌力重壓的感覺，以及那種想要掌控一切的想法。擺出官方笑容應對，眼角餘光卻發現KULULU出現異狀。

KULULU失神地看著FURURU，好像從她身上看到不屬於這個世界的東西，一個歸屬，自己必定會回去……他感到安靜的氣息流透全身，睡意在身上發酵著。

FURURU牽起KULULU的手，柔和地握著，輕輕閉上眼。她計畫按照HERORO的意思，將KULULU召回體內。這就是最後的計畫，當這個可以完全掌控生死的系統完成，Ｋ隆星上──不，當然可以說是全宇宙中，將沒有任何人、四次元生物不屈服在主人的掌控中，只差一步了！時間空間的秩序將會被重新界定，永遠不會有人可以動搖新的宇宙！

DORORO感覺這小女孩的氣息相當純淨，如同深山的泉水。但是他又發現這純淨中帶有一點點的混濁，令他有些不安。心驚！隱約看到FURURU透散出光亮，立刻將KULULU拉開，後者仍是失神，彷彿昏了過去……

「統帥，請告訴在下您的助手在做什麼！」

「沒什麼，只是放鬆治療，等等你們也會做的。」

FURURU淡淡的微笑，讓人猜不透她在想什麼。

「大人，我們從藍星回來已經累了，可以讓我們自行休息嗎？」

KERORO嗅到危險的預兆……僅是一種直覺，此地不宜久留。

「我已經授權給FURURU了，就看她如何處理。」

──備戰準備！

一個意念閃過DORORO的腦中，他以為是自己的想法。緊接著，他腦中浮現自己施展廣域護盾協助小隊的運輸艇逃走的畫面。

──我說，備戰準備！

──什麼？

此時DORORO才發現，這並不是自己的意念；這個意念是外來的！他慌了；重了這種高級密術，說不定連意識都會被這聲音吞噬……

──你是誰？為甚麼會在我的想法中？

──放心，我是ZARURU。

ZARURU喝茶閉眼的圖像出現在DORORO腦中，他納悶師父是怎麼辦到的？

──這不可能！即使是靈魂也難以在肉體沒有接觸的狀況下進行附著狀態……

──我只是用靈的語言直接與你的靈溝通，誰跟你說我附著在你身上了？聽著，照我傳給你的意念去做。有看到剛才的影像吧？

──有，為甚麼會出現那個影像？

──圖像意念即是四次元溝通的概念之一。掩護那些地球人離開，KERO已經收到我的指示，接著KERORO會告訴你該怎麼做。

DORORO發現KERORO正以眼角餘光看著自己，雙手背在背後，已經鎖定Ｋ隆球的傳送按鈕。此時軍用基地的天門竟緩緩關起！望著天蓋的陰影掃過許多士兵──

「FURURU，他們就麻煩妳了。」

HERORO轉身離去，一身瀟灑，臉上微微地訕笑。在FURURU走近的那一刻，KERORO小隊的成員被一股無法言喻的力量觸碰，突然覺得全身疲累……癱軟無力，彷彿將死之人……

KERORO藏在背後的K隆球滾落於地。

DORORO一驚，但沒辦法做什麼──自己也毫無力氣，緊握佩刀的手顫抖著。為何師父不出聲了？這個小女孩究竟會對大家做什麼事？天蓋緩緩閉上，我們只剩下一分鐘的機會……

──閉上眼。

DORORO分不清這是自己的意念還是ZARURU的意念，總之他照做了。

──別看眼前的狀態，往你認為不可能的事去做……

僅憑著這份信念，DORORO撐起身體，使出最大力量將軍隊與FURURU阻擋在屏障外，KERORO趁機拾起K隆球，發現其上出現一個從未見過的按鈕，正閃著深藍色的微光……

思緒一轉！

「TAMAMA，立刻護送KULULU到冬樹大人那邊！」

堅決的眼神直視TAMAMA的內心，但他不願意，以目前的狀況來說，少一人幫忙跟尋死差不多。一千三百多名耶！

「TAMAMA二等，快去！」

「可是……」

「這是命令！」

好久沒聽到KERORO用這種語調說話……他決定相信隊長的指示！軍禮，立刻背起KULULU往運輸機衝刺！FURURU見狀立刻施以單體精神攻擊，DORORO護盾瞬間碎裂！

「哇阿！」

──只看眼前那些虛假會消失的事情，你永遠無法觸碰到生命更高深的境界……

師父教的生命極意浮現心頭。但這道防禦已經破了，還有辦法讓冬樹大人他們離開嗎？違反現實的堅持真的有作用？

「不要疑惑！」

DORORO大喊提醒自己，立刻抵擋接連而來的攻擊，刀背削擊流彈使流彈轉移方向攻擊自己的主人，士兵喊叫紛紛閃躲！

狀況不妙，KERORO立刻以K隆球控制運輸艇中央系統。他不懂，為何Ｋ隆球的能量只剩下十分之一？難道是同樣受到剛才的攻擊所以能量流失了？而這個按鈕……是不是總部的計謀？會不會按了反而將冬樹大人送往總部？只有軍方有機械能控制K隆球的能力，如果是這樣的話……

小隊的運輸機在K隆球的操控下升空，GIRORO死命地將催淚瓦斯ˋ麻痺瓦斯彈撒向敵眾，無奈數量太多只能稍微拖延時間！

FURURU覺得納悶，她的精神攻擊可以瞬間殺死整批部隊的，為何沒辦法擋住這三個人？難道還有其他外力幫忙？見緩緩上升的運輸艇，FURURU內心感到異樣──

──先把那東西打下來！

手堅定一揮，身邊四名士兵的眼瞳瞬間放紅，如同著魔般；DORORO知道那種氣息，因為不久前才面對過！

「GIRORO！小心那四個血傀儡！」

這正是當時對抗德古拉時，失控的藍星人──史特勞斯的情況！

「什麼？」

「血傀儡」這種技術應該在全星統一的五百年前就消失了……為何會出現在眼前？沒時間想，硬是把散彈槍傳送使用，一陣亂槍掃射！上方四個目標濺出大量鮮血，但根本沒受影響，反而加速飛衝至運輸機的艙門上！

「冬樹大人！」

KERORO吶喊，準備按下破壞力極強的核子光束武器按鈕──

「隊長！不能這樣做！這些士兵只是被利用了，萬萬不可造成嚴重傷害阿！」

運輸機中，冬樹與夏美被逼到牆角，KULULU正被掩護著。前面幾位士兵似乎已經沒有自我意識，有方法可以對付他們嗎？夏美按下偷偷準備的強化盔甲按鈕──

「喝阿！」

雙光刃突刺，擊退一位卻讓另一位入侵胸前空檔，夏美側身迴避，反手一劈迫使他離開，第三位卻立刻靠近背後空檔，夏美驚呼忙於閃躲，只見未發動攻擊的Ｋ隆人走向控制臺，試圖人工操控──

「你這雜碎竟然忽略我！」

TAMAMA一記迴旋踢將試圖操控運輸機的K隆人踢至門口，夏美趁勝追擊，延長的光束軍刀逼他們下去──

嘩！

「哇阿阿！」

「滾開……你們這些侵略者……」

夏美一頭霧水的看著四名敵人被大水沖走。回頭看弟弟，他表情埋沒在雙膝間，身邊卻不知何時捲起水花，閃閃發光。冬樹想……這應該是紀錄者的禮物──貝殼的力量。但是為甚麼沒把TAMAMA跟KULULU一起沖走？他們也是要至地球人於死地的人……

莫名其妙的瀑布從運輸機中洩出！上方的異變讓地上的軍人分神，KERORO思考那來路不明的按鈕──

──這一定是軍方控制的按鈕……等等！

KERORO想起GERURU司令，也就是前任三將議會將領之一。就是他積極讓KERORO小隊去侵略藍星的，若這個按鈕是他在其他地方準備的呢？

「軍曹哥！」

TAMAMA大叫一聲跳下運輸機，夏美一把抓住，TAMAMA懸在半空中，心意也懸著，找不到歸屬……

「不能去！你還不知道KERORO的用意嗎？」

TAMAMA停頓，想到KERORO的意思立刻哭出來。KERORO不希望TAMAMA遭受危險。

「我不管！我要去找軍曹哥……嗚嗚……」

夏美將TAMAMA緊緊抱在懷中，彷彿疼愛自己的孩子一樣；淚水不爭氣地留出，她感受到TAMAMA的懼怕，也深怕自己再也見不到他們……為甚麼怕？他們不是要讓地球人消失的兇手嗎？為甚麼自己會感到如此心痛？在對立的立場下，為甚麼自己還能去關懷一個敵人？為甚麼自己還想見到KERORO那群外星人？

「當然是強制遣返回國了。之後可能送到戰況更慘的戰場，不然就是送到邊境去。這要看軍事法庭怎麼判了。不管是哪一種，小隊成員都會全體解散，這輩子應該再也見不到面了。」

這是GARURU來藍星執行任務時說過的話。

冬樹以為，總部已經放KERORO他們一馬。難道這次的召回，其實是變相遣返？軍曹……會不會，就這麼消失在世界上了……？

他發現即使KERORO是敵人的事實如此殘酷，自己卻不能割捨與他們的那段記憶。一起走吧，什麼地球Ｋ隆星的，那些都不重要！

心中難耐的傷痛，冬樹衝至入口下望大喊──

「軍曹！一起走……」

風，將訊息吹到KERORO耳中。

KERORO不知道未來是如何，不知道接下來的遭遇是什麼……低下頭，心中滿是懼怕。細細體會這種感覺，身經百戰的自己是多久沒有懼怕過了？早就把懼怕拋在腦後的自己，是為著什麼懼怕？

──夏美大人、冬樹大人……

「KERORO──！」

GIRORO攔截一枚打向KERORO的子彈，光束軍刀吱吱作響，趁著空隙召喚盾牌與光束槍扔在KERORO腳前。

「去你的發什麼呆！拿起武器！」

──但，一切的結果一定是好的……我輩願這樣相信是也。

抬頭，仍揚起笑臉，按下那未知的按鈕，運輸機瞬間消失，彷彿從天際被抹去一樣。

為甚麼要按？

不清楚，只是一種直覺，那地方絕對能讓冬樹大人、夏美大人安然無恙。

──我輩一定會去找你們的！

抬起頭堅毅地與GIRORO、DORORO面對一千三百多名士兵……

──為了我們所喜愛的藍星……

「我們一起締造傳說！」

胸前的Ｋ隆之星散發光芒，好像在呼應主人的想法；KERORO突然對DORORO與GIRORO的想法瞭若指掌，恍若微電流通過全身──

──打倒那孩子就結束了──DORORO的訊息。

──媽的你發什麼呆！子彈要擋不住了！──GIRORO的抱怨。

──這是……「Ｋ隆星標」的能力……？古代將領就是用這種功能達到控制自己人的效果？

他確定可以用相同的方式直接與他們個人的想法溝通。沒時間驚訝，KERORO以相同的方式將指揮的意圖輸入兩人的腦中，自己召喚出隊長專用機奮力抗敵！

碰！

一拳砸飛襲來的同胞，卻發現他們不對勁──

──隊長，他們不是單純的K隆人！

想著再度展開護盾，暫時抵禦一些攻擊切換為白戰鬼模式！以查克拉吸引火的運作，朝四面八方射出大型火之手裏劍，更操縱火焰環繞全身，鳳凰般在敵人間亂竄製造混亂，一名血傀儡衝向DORORO，卻立刻被GIRORO的支援射擊炸成火花。

「Giro Giro Giro Giro Giro Giro……」

「紅色惡魔」眼瞳化為數圈同心圓，發射出百枚子彈與光束，敵人紛紛閃躲，有些立即被光束燒灼，想逼近GIRORO死角的暗殺兵紛紛被環繞在GIRORO身邊的飛彈擾亂，同一時間又葬送在DORORO的烈焰雙刃下。KERORO握起操作桿，機體拔出雙光束軍刀！

敵兵見KERORO操作機體的空隙太大，立刻群起攻擊，近乎包圍的攻擊襲向KERORO──

消失了。

「真難纏。」

「GEROGERO阿阿阿──！」

颼！

HERORO咬牙，見KERORO以Ｋ隆球的能力瞬間移動到包圍圈外，光束軍刀正手一劈逼得特殊部隊勉強閃躲，DORORO立刻補上空隙，宛如彩帶般揮舞燄花雙刃──

「這是！」

他發現這些同胞的血是黑的。眼尖的DORORO看到其中一位傷患咬著另一人的右肩，似乎在吸取什麼東西！沒時間考慮了──

「是吸血鬼！怎麼會出現在Ｋ隆星？」

「殺！」

GIRORO沒多餘的精力去思考這個問題；此時他已經轉換為戰鬥模式，全身的直覺都專注於攻擊上。KERORO踢飛幾個人，發現座騎的操作方式與以前玩過的格鬥遊戲很像──顯然是KULULU動的手腳。忙於攻擊，KERORO眼角餘光看到詭異的事情。

FURURU浮在半空中，眼神茫然，胸前捧著一個不斷滾動的紅色球體──那絕對是液體，DORORO已經聞出強烈的鮮血味。突然軍隊停止攻勢，各個倒地，有些抽搐，或者哀號，甚至發出一種DORORO從未聽過的聲音。三人立刻背靠背，備戰狀態──

──他們已經沒救了。殺了他們是最大的慈悲……──DORORO的意念。

──什麼？他們怎麼了？──KERORO的疑惑。

──叫他們停止！不然更多人會死在我的子彈下……──GIRORO的憐憫。

三人目睹士兵的軍裝紛紛爆開，展開漆黑蝙蝠般的翅翼飛上空……

「GERO！他們是吸血鬼！怎麼可能……」

在KERORO吃驚時，天空中閃耀的「巫術」攻擊不斷襲來……



時間回到稍早，KULULU與FURURU接觸時。

KULULU看著女孩迎面走來，心中異樣地平靜；自己從未感受到這股平靜，甚至對這種平靜產生懼怕。她是誰？這感覺是什麼？為甚麼她好像知道我不斷尋找的答案？

──不用懼怕，你不必在以世界上的知識填充你的心靈了，那沒用的。你只會隨著時間越來越飢渴……

FURURU的聲音在KULULU心底響起。這種超越科技的技術令KULULU著迷，先不提她表達的概念，若自己也能有這種能力的話……

思索時，FURURU已經握起他的雙手。感覺似乎被無形的力量推了一把，跌坐於地；環顧四周，迎接的士兵與其他人都消失了，場地是一處類似灰燼平原的地點，沒有水源，只有乾裂的地與燒紅的裂隙。他看到正前方不遠處有個虛無飄渺的形體，是他自己，但看起來很陌生，依照知識推斷，這就是被藍星人稱呼為靈魂的異次元生命體。

「說話。」

若是自己，那必定能反映出自己想要的指令。可惜的是，眼前這類似立體影像的東西只是看著他。此時KULULU發現自己內心有一股渴望，渴望碰觸這個影像……

──去吧，找回你自己。這是你千年以來的心願，將雷卡洛恩斯克系統完成。

FURURU的聲音響起，讓KULULU卻步；完成雷卡洛恩斯克系統？這個系統已經造成KILULU子系統的出現，帶給這宇宙不少麻煩，若現在完成了豈不是更糟糕？

──你在疑惑什麼？雷卡洛恩斯克系統是為了幫助母星發展才出現的系統，也是千年以前你的志向，現在卻又退縮？也好，你不願意完成反而給我機會把這個系統完成，滾吧，敗家狗。

平淡而深邃的語氣激起KULULU難得的怒氣。這小女孩可真潑辣，倒是要看看她能搞出什麼把戲？

----------

